# ♦ Questions ♦ Survey ♦ Answers ♦



## HelloAnna (May 2, 2014)

* ♦ S ♦ U ♦ R ♦ V ♦ E ♦ Y ♦ *
If you don't want to answer a question, just leave it blank or say N/A.
Rewarding finishers with TBT bells ~

A survey for the fun of it, I'm also curious on answers. More questions will be added along the way - feel free to discuss!


*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have?
Do you hide your status when you're online?
Why or why not?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
Are you on TBT daily?
What do you like about TBT?
Best experience on TBT?
What would you like added to TBT?
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
How did you come up with your username?
Did you make your own signature?
Did you make your own icon?
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
Do you use a posting format?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?

*Personal*
What's your full first name?
What's your nickname?
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
Gender?
What's your heritage?
How old are you?
What age does everyone mistake you for?
How many siblings?
Are you mature?
Do you hold grudges over people?
Favorite color?
Favorite color scheme?
Which state/area/country do you live in?
What do you like about your area?
What do you like to do in your area?
Where have you travelled to?
Are you a grammar police?
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
What's a song that gives you good memories?
What's your biggest fear?
What's your greatest regret?
How many friends can you actually trust?
Ever dyed your hair?
Have any piercings?
What color would you like to dye your hair?
Do you share a bedroom?
Do you have any allergies?
What are you allergic to?
Do you have any pets?
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
Name and ages of your pets?
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Do you cook or bake?
Do you have any kids?
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?
What are your favorite boy names?
What are your favorite girl names?
Do you like sports?
What sports do you play?
What sports do you watch?
What sports do you dislike?
What are your hobbies?
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything?
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation?
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
When's the last time you cried?
Ever been depressed?
Why?
Are you happy now?
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs?
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily?
Do you like attention?
Do you like getting sympathy?
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
What curse word do you say most often?
Are you scared of dying?
What kind of camera do you use?
Where is your dream house located?
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Would you call yourself smart?
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Do you have/want tattoos?
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?
What's your all-time favorite movie?
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
What's your all-time favorite book series?
What's your all-time favorite book?
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Favorite actor?
Favorite actress?
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie?
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen?
What's the most recent book you've read?
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback?
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books? 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Who's an overrated actor?
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

*This or That*
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?
​
- - - Post Merge - - -

still working on format ;w;​
For more self - personal questions, you can be as VAGUE as you want, or say N/A. Only answer what you feel comfortable with, the questions will be tweaked <3 PM me when done with page numbers!​


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Do I have to do this all at once, or can I just do one section at a time? 

I'm just going to periodically return here and answer a few questions at a time.



Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?
~45 I think.
Do you hide your status when you're online?
~Nope!
Why or why not?
~It doesn't really matter to me, I guess.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
~Basement 
Are you on TBT daily?
~Almost, I have been recently.
What do you like about TBT?
Best experience on TBT?
What would you like added to TBT?
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
How did you come up with your username?
Did you make your own signature?
Did you make your own icon?
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
Do you use a posting format?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?

Personal
What's your full first name?
What's your nickname?
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
Gender?
What's your heritage?
How old are you?
What age does everyone mistake you for?
How many siblings?
Are you mature?
Do you hold grudges over people?
Favorite color?
Favorite color scheme?
Which state/area/country do you live in?
What do you like about your area?
What do you like to do in your area?
Where have you travelled to?
Are you a grammar police?
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
What's a song that gives you good memories?
What's your biggest fear?
What's your greatest regret?
How many friends can you actually trust?
Ever dyed your hair?
Have any piercings?
What color would you like to dye your hair?
Do you share a bedroom?
Do you have any allergies?
What are you allergic to?
Do you have any pets?
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
Name and ages of your pets?
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Do you cook or bake?
Do you have any kids?
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?
What are your favorite boy names?
What are your favorite girl names?
Do you like sports?
What sports do you play?
What sports do you watch?
What sports do you dislike?
What are your hobbies?
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything?
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation?
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
When's the last time you cried?
Ever been depressed?
Why?
Are you happy now?
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs?
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily?
Do you like attention?
Do you like getting sympathy?
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
What curse word do you say most often?
Are you scared of dying?
What kind of camera do you use?
Where is your dream house located?
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Would you call yourself smart?
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Do you have/want tattoos?
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?
What's your all-time favorite movie?
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
What's your all-time favorite book series?
What's your all-time favorite book?
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Favorite actor?
Favorite actress?
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie?
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen?
What's the most recent book you've read?
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback?
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books?
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Who's an overrated actor?
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like?
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

Video Games
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 2, 2014)

Um.. I think that some of these questions are a bit unsafe. Giving your age, name, and where, or what state, you live in is not safe. Anyone can see it and find you, no joke.


----------



## cherche (May 2, 2014)

that last question sure is. something. :\



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? *191
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* yes
*Why or why not?* because i lurk a lot and i don't like being visible when i'm just lurking
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* brewster's cafe/train station/acnl
*Are you on TBT daily?* nope
*What do you like about TBT?* how nice and helpul a lot of the members are.
*Best experience on TBT?* n/a
*What would you like added to TBT?* n/a
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?* n/a
*How did you come up with your username?* it's a character from fire emblem: awakening
*Did you make your own signature?* yes
*Did you make your own icon? *yes
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* yes
*Do you use a posting format? *nope
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* both, mostly just posting in other people's threads though.

Personal
*What's your full first name?* sid or t?
*What's your nickname?* buttbutt is the only one i can think of oop, oh and nami!
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* not that i'm aware of
*Gender?* nonbinary
*What's your heritage?* vietnamese
*How old are you? *24
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* i still get carded sitting in 18+ places, so. somewhere in the teens.
*How many siblings?* two half sisters.
*Are you mature?* not really.
*Do you hold grudges over people?* yes.
*Favorite color?* pink!
*Favorite color scheme?* pink, brown, cream.
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* new york.
*What do you like about your area?* nothing.
*What do you like to do in your area? *nothing? i live in like the worst part of the state.
*Where have you travelled to?* all of the continental states, canada, mexico.
*Are you a grammar police?* no.
*What's a song that you recently got tired of? *hello kitty.
*What's a song that gives you good memories? * a lot of pop punk songs from when i was in high school, idk.
*What's your biggest fear?* i don't know i'm scared of like everything ever
*What's your greatest regret?* way too personal to put that on a forum on the internet.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* 3
*Ever dyed your hair?* many times
*Have any piercings?* two in my lobes and a labret but they're all gone now.
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* pink or mint
*Do you share a bedroom?* no
*Do you have any allergies?* no
*Do you have any pets?* yes
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* cats
*Name and ages of your pets?* jack and jazzy (6 years old), merlin and cheburashka (5 years old)
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* rude people
*Do you cook or bake?* yes
*Do you have any kids?* no
*If no, do you want any kids?* no
*What are your favorite boy names?* alex, andy
*What are your favorite girl names?* aurelie
*Do you like sports?* yes
*What sports do you play?* none in organized teams/leagues. i play badminton and tennis for fun.
*What sports do you watch?* american football, soccer, singles figure skating and ice dancing
*What sports do you dislike?* golf
*What are your hobbies?* gaming, drawing
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* history, political science, literature
*Do you collect anything?* no
*What is your main motivation?* i don't know
*What's your favorite quote?* ''monsieur, I have bowels of compassion.''
*What/Who is your inspiration?* my mother
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* no
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* i managed a band that was fairly popular locally and was going to roadie for a pop punk band before that fell through.
*When's the last time you cried?* today probably. i cry a lot i don't keep track.
*Ever been depressed?* i am.
*Why?* because mental illness
*Are you happy now?* i'm pretty content atm
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* health stuff, anxiety stuff, shyness/awkwardness.

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
*What's your relationship with your parents like?* my mom is dead, i'm on mostly good terms with my dad but we're not close.
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* i have no idea
*Why do you think they label you as that?* n/a
*What's your religious view?* trying to figure it out right now. 
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* one time i fanboyed about a band at a member of the band and he thought i was lying about knowing the band but i just didn't know what they looked like because it was pre-internet era and i had never seen pictures of them or seen them in person before.
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* i don't know? i think people in general are just phases, so.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* i was really awful as a teen
*What's your most awkward moment?* my whole life is an awkward moment
*Have you ever done drugs?* yes
*Do you think common interests are important?* regarding what exactly
*Do you get jealous easily?* no
*Do you like attention?* yes
*Do you like getting sympathy?* not really because i liken it to pity when it's applied to myself
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* extrovert (enfp)
*What curse word do you say most often?* ****
*Are you scared of dying?* no
*What kind of camera do you use?* some sony camera idk
*Where is your dream house located?* san diego, california no exceptions
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* maybe
*Would you call yourself smart?* no i'm pretty much not even close to smart
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* sticky rice
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* if i weren't in america, i might not tip based on their attitude/rudeness but if i'm at a restaurant in america, i'm giving a tip. like there's really no excuse not to considering how waiting wages work here. :\
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* usually like key chains and stuff for friends?
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* health stuff, money stuff
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* probably forever? tea is the one i couldn't live without
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* i think doublemint gum?
*What's your stupidest purchase?* i don't know
*What is your earliest memory?* rollerskating with my preschool best friend
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* yes
*Do you have/want tattoos?* yes/yes
*If yes, what are they and what do they mean?* i impulsively got ''and all the world's a stage'' the weekend i turned eighteen because i went to stay at my cousin's uni and she said my birthday present could either be a $10 concert ticket or a tattoo and tattoos cost more so i picked that, but she put me on the spot so i got the first thing that popped into my head.
*Do you hate anyone?* yes
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* yes

Brag About Yourself
*Greatest achievement in life?* graduating school
*Why should people be jealous of you?* lol there's no reason for anyone to be jealous of me
*What are your true talents?* i don't know
*Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:* opinionated that's all i got
*What are your best traits?* opinionated i don't know what else
*How are you a good friend?* i don't know ask one of my friends
*How are you a good person?* i care about not being an a**hole?
*What are your aspirations?* settle down in san diego, get my anxiety under control enough that it doesn't affect my lie as much as it does now
*Do you know any party tricks?* yes
*If so, what party tricks can you do?* i can tie a cherry stem into a bow with my tongue
*10 random facts about you:* my first language was vietnamese but then my dad made my mom stop teaching it to me because he doesn't understand that people can learn multiple languages at once, my half-sister was born in an airplane over an ocean, when i was in high school me & the boy i liked stole my best friend's car for a joy ride while listening to the hannah montana soundtrack when neither of us had licenses, i have a red birthmark around the base of my left ring finger like a ring, i chipped my front tooth on a non-moving car when i was nine, the first time i drove i was eleven years old, i almost adopted a kid when i was younger because i couldn't stand his foster parents and wanted to get him away from them, i blew up a frying pan when i was twelve, one time i had a pet garter snake that escaped in my house and was never found, i spent a large part of my childhood living with people i didn't know who didn't speak a language that i could understand or speak.

Social Media
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* twitter and tumblr i guess. line play as third maybe?
*Do you have an ask.fm?* no
*Do you have a snapchat?* no
*What's your instagram?* fizzycist but i only use it to follow people
*How many followers do you have?* 1
*How many are you following?* 25
*Do you like for like?* no
*Do you like for follow?* no
*What's your twitter?* @iwatobis is my personal, @xiao_Iu is my kpop twitter
*How many followers do you have?* 25/3
*How many are you following?* 82/42
*Do you follow for follow?* no
*Do you unfollow for unfollow?* no
*Do you follow to unfollow?* no
*Snapchat or Kik?* neither
*Do you still use skype?* yes
*Facebook or Google+?* neither, but i have a facebook for spotify
*Twitter or Instagram?* twitter
*What's a hashtag you hate?* all the racist ones that show up like every day on twitter trends
*What's a social media you hate?* i don't know
*What's a social media you love?* i don't know
*What social media are you addicted to?* twitter i guess
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* tumblr
*What's your instagram theme?* n/a
*What's your tumblr theme?* idk i reblog things i like which is mostly kpop and video games and anime
*What's your twitter theme?* iwatobis is just personal which ends up being me liveblogging mundane things, xiao_Iu is for kpop

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
*Do you like movies?* not really
*Do you like TV shows?* yes
*Do you like reading books?* yes
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* remember the titans or newsies
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* friday night lights
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* animorphs
*What's your all-time favorite book?* the great gatsby or les mis?rables
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* n/a
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* romeo + juliet
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* n/a
*What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?* the golden girls
*Favorite actor?* hugh dancy
*Favorite actress?* anne hathaway
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* supernatural, drama, horror, mostly
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* horror, comedy, romcom, drama, historical fiction
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* not a big action fan
*What movie made you cry the most?* short-term 12, grave of the fireflies, white frog
*What TV series made you cry the most?* friday night lights? most medical dramas also make me cry because i get really invested in the patients
*What book made you cry the most?* not sure
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* both
*Favorite Disney movie?* mulan
*Least favorite Disney movie?* sleeping beauty
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* i don't know
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* i read that save the pearls book just to see how bad it was
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* short term 12
*What's the most recent book you've read?* aristotle and dante discover the secrets of the universe
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* young adult, urban fantasy, dystopia, historical fiction, lgbtq+ fiction when it's well-written
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* nope its too much  $$$
*Or do you watch online?* yeah
*Favorite movie on netflix? * dirty dancing maybe
*Who is your favorite author?* i don't think i have one? benjamin alire sanz's prose is probably up there as one of my favorites but i fluctuate between favorites pretty often
*Hard cover or paperback?* e-reader
*What was the longest book you read?* war and peace
*Do you listen to audio books? * nope. i have a hard time concentrating on sounds i have to watch everything with captions or i miss everything haha.
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* sometimes
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* star wars episode vii
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* i don't know
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* i don't know
*Did you like The Fosters?* didn't watch
*Did you like Lost?* yes
*Did you like Prison Break?* no
*Did you like Heroes?* no
*Did you like Hannibal?* until they killed katz, yeah
*Did you like South Park?* no
*Futurama?* no
*Family Guy?* no
*American Dad?* no
*The Walking Dead?* no
*Glee?* for awhile
*How I Met Your Mother?* no 
*Scrubs?* yes
*Breaking Bad?* yes
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* i always blank on these questions uh. smash williams probably.
*What's your OTPs?* rachel/tobias from animorphs blanking on this too
*What show did you like that got cancelled?* underemployed, pan am
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* broad city
*How long does it take you to read a book?* it depends
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* short term 12
*Do you like anime?* yes
*What's your favorite anime?* inazuma eleven or ao no exorcist
*What anime genre(s) do you like?* shounen and sports anime mostly
*Naruto or Bleach?* naruto
*Did you like Death Note?* no
*Did you like Soul Eater?* no
*Did you like Vampire Knight?* no
*Did you like Dragonball?* no
*Shakugan no Shana?* no
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* no
*Nisekoi?* no
*Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?* no
*Clannad?* no
*School Days?* no
*Do you like manga?* yes
*Manga or anime?* it depends
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* shoujo, shounen, sports
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* n/a
*What manga are you currently reading?* naruto
*What anime are you currently watching?* i'm not watching an anime atm

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
*Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* i don't believe or disbelieve in them? i think it'd be cool if they existed but i don't really think about that.
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* no. 
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* yes, there's no doubt politicians are corrupt (thus corrupting government itself).
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* i'm not sure i would use the word corrupt but it's definitely a mess and it needs to be fixed.
*What do you think about North Korea?* i think the government is ****ed up.
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* none that i can think of right now that i would call a conspiracy theory.
(didn't feel like explaining the next ones)
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* yes. 
*Is there life beyond Earth?* probably.
*Is there an afterlife?* i hope so.
*Do you believe in magic?* yes.
*Do you believe in ghosts?* yes.

Video Games
*Are you a gamer?* yes
*What is your favorite game?* fire emblem: awakening, final fantasy xii, kingdom hearts 1&2
*What is your favorite game series?* kingdom hearts
*Favorite genre of games?* jrpg, rpg, mmorpg, battle tactic
*Which consoles do you own?* n64, ps2, 3ds xl, pc
*Did you like Resident Evil?* yes
*Final Fantasy?* yes
*Call of Duty?* no
*Little Big Planet?* no
*What was the last game you completed?* pokemon y
*What are you currently playing?* dragon age: origins, aion, fire emblem: awakening, acnl
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* dragon age inquisition
*What are you planning to play?* more fe:a runs until i fill my support log
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* nhft hipster style question

This or That
Based on your preferences
*Few close friends or many friends?* many friends
*Pizza or Pasta?* pasta
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* frozen yogurt
*Movies or Books?* books
*Red or Blue?* blue
*Pink or Purple?* pink
*Black or White?* white
*Dogs or Cats?* cats
*Hamsters or Mice?* mice
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* rabbits
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* ferrets
*Rain or Snow?* rain
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* cold
*Italy or France?* preferably neither, but italy
*U.S. or Canada?* usa
*Australia or UK?* uk
*Skittles or M&Ms?* skittles
*Autumn or Spring?* spring
*Winter or Summer?* summer
*Public School or Home school?* public
*Horror or Comedy?* horror
*Drama or Romance?* drama
*Video Games or Sports?*  video games
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* ac

Serious
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* yes
*Is college still important to you?* to an extent
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* it's a large part of the problem with the education system and why it needs to be rehauled. this and the fact that you almost need to go to college to get any kind of job where you can hope to make a living. 
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* my brain is stopping happiness because you know, mental illness. also no insurance.


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

I answered just a few sections. The others didn't interest me too much.


Spoiler: -



*Bell Tree Forums​*
How many TBT bells do you have? - *2,968*
Do you hide your status when you're online? - *Yes*.
Why or why not? - *I do not feel like people knowing when I am and am not online browsing the forums*.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? - *The Basement, Brewster's Caf?, and New Leaf*.
Are you on TBT daily? - *Yes*.
What do you like about TBT? - *The people are kind, the website is designed nicely, and it's not as strict as ACC*.
Best experience on TBT? - *N/A*.
What would you like added to TBT? - *N/A*.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? - *N/A*.
How did you come up with your username? - *I've used this username on several websites*.
Did you make your own signature? - *No*.
Did you make your own icon? - *No*.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? - *No*.
Do you use a posting format? - *Not anymore*.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? - *Post*.

*Personal​*What's your full first name? - *Jake*.
What's your nickname? - *Jake*.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? - *No*.
Gender? - *Male*.
What's your heritage? - *English, Italian*.
How old are you? - *15*.
What age does everyone mistake you for? - *13*.
How many siblings? - *0*.
Are you mature? - *Sure*.
Do you hold grudges over people? - *I rarely get mad, much less hold grudges*.
Favorite color? - *Pastel yellow*.
Favorite color scheme? - *Warm colors*.
Which state/area/country do you live in? - *Virginia*.
What do you like about your area? - *I hate my area*.
What do you like to do in your area? - *Sit in my house because I hate my area*.
Where have you travelled to? - *The entire east coast of the United States*.
Are you a grammar police? - *Sometimes*.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? - *Where The Story Ends - The Fray*.
What's a song that gives you good memories? - *Warm Whispers - Missy Higgins*.
What's your biggest fear? - *Drowning or burning alive*.
What's your greatest regret? - *I'm very self-conscious & shy, and that has prevented me from making friends*.
How many friends can you actually trust? - *2/5*.
Ever dyed your hair? - *No*.
Have any piercings? - *No*.
What color would you like to dye your hair? - *Ash grey*.
Do you share a bedroom? - *No*.
Do you have any allergies? - *Yes*.
What are you allergic to? - *Pollen*.
Do you have any pets? - *Yes*.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? - *I have 4 dogs*.
Name and ages of your pets? - *Zoe: 14, Mickey: 7, Poppy: 1, Murphy: 5 months*.
What's your biggest pet peeve? - *People chewing right next to my ear*.
Do you cook or bake? - *Yes*.
Do you have any kids? - *No*.
If yes, do you want any more kids? - *N/A*.
If no, do you want any kids? - *Yes*.
What are your favorite boy names? - *Levi, Nate, Skylar, Jeremiah, and Matthew*.
What are your favorite girl names? - *Mia, Jessica, Jamie, Hannah, and Julia*.
Do you like sports? - *No*.
What sports do you play? - *N/A*.
What sports do you watch? - *N/A*.
What sports do you dislike? - *All of them*.
What are your hobbies? - *Photography, blogging, journalism, etc*.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? - *Traveling*.
Do you collect anything? - *No*.
What do you collect? - *N/A*.
What is your main motivation? - *One day I'm going to leave this town*.
What's your favorite quote? - *In my signature*.
What/Who is your inspiration? - *Myself*.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? - *I don't know*.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? - *Two million miles*.
When's the last time you cried? - *Sometime this week*.
Ever been depressed? - *Yes*.
Why? - *First of all, depression does not slip in and out when you feel happy or not. Depression is a mental illness that I will likely never be cured of. I am depressed for various reasons, honestly I'm unsure of how it started*.
Are you happy now? - *No*.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? - *My grades in school*.

*More Personal​*Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic​
What's your relationship with your parents like? - *Very good*.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? - *Unsocial*. 
Why do you think they label you as that? - *Because I am*. 
What's your religious view? - *I'm a Christian*. 
What's your most embarrassing moment? - *Any time that I've ever spoken in front of a crowd*. 
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? - *um*. 
What makes you cringe about yourself? - *My height & weight*. 
What's your most awkward moment? - *Walking in a hallway full of people I don't know*. 
Have you ever done drugs? - *No*. 
Do you think common interests are important? - *Potentially, but again I will never have many true friends*. 
Do you get jealous easily? - *No*. 
Do you like attention? - *No*. 
Do you like getting sympathy? - *No*. 
Are you an introvert or extrovert? - *Introvert*. 
What curse word do you say most often? - *N/A*. 
Are you scared of dying? - *No*. 
What kind of camera do you use? - *Nikon D3000*. 
Where is your dream house located? - *N/A*. 
If you could fast forward your life, would you? - *No*. 
Would you call yourself smart? - *No*. 
What was the last meal or food you cooked? - *Potato salad*. 
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? - *If they rarely check in or are rude for no reason*. 
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? - *I don't go on vacation*. 
What issues are you facing in life right now? - *Everything*. 
What is the longest you could go without a soda? - *Weeks*. 
What was the last piece of candy you ate? - *Sour gummy worms*. 
What's your stupidest purchase? - *What wasn't a stupid purchase*?
What is your earliest memory? - *N/A*. 
Do you lie to make people feel better? - *No*. 
Do you have/want tattoos? - *Yes*. 
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? - *I want one of either a wolf head or a hot air balloon*. 
Do you hate anyone? - *Yes*. 
Do you constantly doubt yourself? - *Yes*. 

*Skipping down to the "Serious" section​*
*Serious​*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* - Yes*.
Is college still important to you?* - Yes*.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* - I think people need to realize that the demand for certain jobs fluctuate and that's a risk everyone needs to be willing to take. One day they will find a job that suits them, and that pertains to their degree choice*.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* - I don't want to waste anyone's time listening to my problems and I think anti-depressants are over-prescribed, so I don't want to be someone drawn into them*.


----------



## Sanaki (May 2, 2014)

Way too many questions and they aren't appropriate, really.


----------



## Straw hat (May 2, 2014)

Honestly, *I'm up for this challenge too*. Give me some time and i'll analyze all of them.


----------



## itzafennecfox (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler



How many TBT bells do you have? - 696 right now
Do you hide your status when you're online? - Nope
Why or why not? Because I'm too lazy to since there's not much of a point for me.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? - Animal Crossing:New Leaf part.
Are you on TBT daily? - Pretty much daily
What do you like about TBT? - It's a nice community where you can pull off trades with a lower chance of getting scammed than on other sites, and kind members.
Best experience on TBT? - Multiple people (lea and MayorAvalon) have given me my dreamies for free, which was very nice.
What would you like added to TBT? I can't think of anything right now 
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Same as above
How did you come up with your username? I use this same one on pretty much everything
Did you make your own signature? No, it's a bunch of gifs I found online and then some thanks
Did you make your own icon? Nope, again a gif I found online
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Nah
Do you use a posting format? I don't think so
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I make my own sometimes

Personal
What's your full first name? Sarah
What's your nickname? I don't really have one, some people call me Lola
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes, sometimes they drop the H
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? German, Italian, and Portuguese.
How old are you? Sorry, I don't usually say
What age does everyone mistake you for? 16
How many siblings? 1, a brother
Are you mature? I'd like to think so
Do you hold grudges over people? Sometimes
Favorite color? Blue
Favorite color scheme? I don't have one
Which state/area/country do you live in? United States
What do you like about your area? Nice scenery, close to many fun places
What do you like to do in your area? There's a zoo near, it's not far from New York City so I can go there for musicals
Where have you travelled to? NYC, Washington DC, Disney World, going to Germany this summer, stuff like that
Are you a grammar police? Sometimes
What's a song that you recently got tired of? The "I don't care, I love it!" song that my table at science is singing a ton and makes me want to bash my head against a wall
What's a song that gives you good memories? Erm.. I guess I Just Can't Wait To Be King? For a few reasons.
What's your biggest fear? Spiders or being killed
What's your greatest regret? Losing touch with several of my close online friends is about the only thing I can think of right now :c.
How many friends can you actually trust? 1, maybe
Ever dyed your hair? Nope
Have any piercings? 1 in each ear
What color would you like to dye your hair? I don't know, blue I guess.
Do you share a bedroom? Nah
Do you have any allergies? 1
What are you allergic to? Pine
Do you have any pets? 3
If so, what kind of pets do you have? 2 dogs and a cat
Name and ages of your pets? Tasha - 4, Zelda - 8, Flower - 11 months
What's your biggest pet peeve? People leaving the door open of a room I'm in
Do you cook or bake? Yes
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? No. Maybe one, but I'd adopt since I really do not like the process of having a child naturally.
What are your favorite boy names? I don't have any
What are your favorite girl names? I don't have any
Do you like sports? NOOOOOOO
What sports do you play? None
What sports do you watch? None
What sports do you dislike? Most of them
What are your hobbies? I don't think I have any
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Bleh can't think of anything 
Do you collect anything? Yep
What do you collect? Snow globes and rubber ducks
What is your main motivation? To go to a good college? I mean, that's the reason I go to school every day, and school is a large percentage of my life currently.
What's your favorite quote? I don't think I have one, I don't have many quotes memorized off the top of my head. Pfft the things in my sig are pretty nice quotes
What/Who is your inspiration? I don't have one
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Um.. I don't know
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? Never even close.
When's the last time you cried? Can't remember
Ever been depressed? Yes
Why? A general feeling of being unloved
Are you happy now? Yeah I suppose
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Lose some weight

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? I get along very well with my mother, not very well with my father
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? I guess nerd, I don't get labeled much
Why do you think they label you as that? Because I read at lunch instead of socializing? I don't know.
What's your religious view? I have none currently.
What's your most embarrassing moment? Of all the many to choose from, I can't decide.
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? The only I can think of was when I was 11 and was doing stupid things on the internet because I thought I was cool
What makes you cringe about yourself?  Looking at things I wrote when I was in the above phase
What's your most awkward moment? Like the most embarrassing, there are so many to choose from.
Have you ever done drugs? Nah
Do you think common interests are important? Yessss
Do you get jealous easily? Yesssss
Do you like attention? NOooooooooo
Do you like getting sympathy? Depends on my mood
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Definitely introvert
What curse word do you say most often? I don't curse
Are you scared of dying? Yes 100%
What kind of camera do you use? I don't know the type. But I usually use my phone's camera anyways.
Where is your dream house located? In Germany
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Only in short bursts to skip painful events
Would you call yourself smart? Eh. I guess.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Can't remember
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If they were rude to my face, or took ages to serve.
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Snow gloves, t-shirts, and stuffed animals
What issues are you facing in life right now? I don't have many friends
What is the longest you could go without a soda? As long as I wanted
What was the last piece of candy you ate? A little chocolate bunny filled with cherry stuff.
What's your stupidest purchase? Um... I don't know
What is your earliest memory? Standing in my kitchen looking at some wrapping paper with dogs on it
Do you lie to make people feel better? Sometimes. 
Do you have/want tattoos? Don't have any, don't want any
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? 
Do you hate anyone? I wouldn't say hate, but dislike.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? I never don't.

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Hmm.. I got straight A's last year
Why should people be jealous of you? No idea
What are your true talents? I guess I'm smart and a good listener
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: Smart, loyal, and that's all I can think of because I'm rubbish at describing myself.
What are your best traits? I pretty much already said them in the positive words thing.
How are you a good friend? I would not betray my friends for anything (unless they betrayed me first, I guess.)
How are you a good person? I don't know
What are your aspirations? To be a veterinarian 
Do you know any party tricks? Nah, I wish I did
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you: If you couldn't already tell from my avatar and siggy, I love Disney movies, especially Oliver and Company. 
I haven't cut my hair above my shoulders since I was 5 (That was a pointless fact.)
I have 2 phone cases
My room and 3DS are blue
I tend to make accounts on sites and then completely forget about them
I really need to clean out my bookmarks
Speaking of bookmarks I don't use bookmarks in books
I read about a book every 2 days
2 more.. umm.. I have a lamp with a bear on it
And I blush really easily
and those weren't quite about me but whatever


Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr, twitter, and youtube
Do you have an ask.fm? Nope
Do you have a snapchat? Yep
What's your instagram? Don't have one
How many followers do you have? None
How many are you following? None
Do you like for like? If a person asks for it
Do you like for follow? If a person asks for it
What's your twitter? Would rather not give it out
How many followers do you have? 3
How many are you following? 33
Do you follow for follow? If they ask for it
Do you unfollow for unfollow? If they unfollow first
Do you follow to unfollow? ?????
Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat
Do you still use skype? Yep
Facebook or Google+? Neither
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? #yolo
What's a social media you hate? Facebook
What's a social media you love? Tumblr
What social media are you addicted to? Tumblr
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr!
What's your instagram theme? Don't have an instagram
What's your tumblr theme? I forget
What's your twitter theme? I forget

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Yep
Do you like TV shows? Yep
Do you like reading books? Yesss
What's your all-time favorite movie? Coraline
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Avatar: The Last Airbender
What's your all-time favorite book series? Harry Potter I suppose
What's your all-time favorite book? Don't have one, there are too many to chose from
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Don't know
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Forrest Gump, it's on all the time
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Don't know
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Avatar: The Last Airbender
Favorite actor? Tom Hanks
Favorite actress? Can't choose
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Fantasy I guess. 
What movie genre(s) do you like? Fantasy again
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? I do pretty bad with horror, but I wouldn't say I hate it, I just get scared easy
What movie made you cry the most? I don't usually cry over movies, so I don't know. I felt pretty bad at the beginning of Oliver and Company when Oliver was alone in the rain, though.
What TV series made you cry the most? Don't know
What book made you cry the most? Allegiant. Wow, that ending.
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? Nopppe.
Favorite Disney movie? Oliver and Company. I also like Tangled and The Lion King though
Least favorite Disney movie? Don't have one .
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Eragon I think it was called. Wowwwww.
What is the stupidest book you've read? Can't remember
What's the most recent film you've seen? Rewatched Oliver and Company
What's the most recent book you've read? Currently reading Code Name Verity
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Fantasy
Do you go to the movie theaters often? Yep
Or do you watch online? Sometimes
Favorite movie on netflix? Don't use Netflix
Who is your favorite author? Don't know
Hard cover or paperback? Paperback
What was the longest book you read? Les Miserables (too lazy to put the pretty accents)
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? I always read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Don't know
What upcoming book are you most excited for? Don't know
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? Don't know
Did you like The Fosters? Never watched
Did you like Lost? Never watched
Did you like Prison Break? Never watched
Did you like Heroes? Never watched
Did you like Hannibal? Never watched
Did you like South Park? Never watched
Futurama? Never watched
Family Guy? Never watched
American Dad? Never watched
The Walking Dead? Never watched
Glee? Never watched
How I Met Your Mother? Never watched
Scrubs? Never watched
Breaking Bad? Never watched
Who's your favorite fictional character? Hard to choose
What's your OTPs? No idea, I like a lot of couples
What are your ship? Like above
What show did you like that got cancelled? Avatar: The Last Airbender ended, that probably doesn't count as cancelled but oh well
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? None
How long does it take you to read a book? a day or two
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Oliver and Company 
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? Never read/watched
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? YES YES YES YES YES 
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? No
Who's an overrated actor? Can't think of one
Who's an overrated actress? Like above
Who's an underrated actor? Like above
Who's an underrated actress? Like above
What's an underrated book series? Like above 
What's an underrated TV series? Like above
What's an underrated movie? Oliver and Company
Do you like anime? Haven't watched any
What's your favorite anime?  Haven't watched any
What anime genre(s) do you like? Haven't watched any
Naruto or Bleach? Haven't watched
Did you like Death Note? Haven't watched
Did you like Soul Eater? Haven't watched
Did you like Vampire Knight? Haven't watched
Did you like Dragonball? Haven't watched
Shakugan no Shana? Haven't watched
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? Haven't watched
Nisekoi? Haven't watched
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? Haven't watched
Clannad? Haven't watched
School Days? Haven't watched
Do you like manga? Haven't read
Manga or anime? Haven't read/watched either
What manga genre(s) do you like? Haven't read any
What manga do you want to become an anime? Haven't read any
What manga are you currently reading? Haven't read any
What anime are you currently watching? Haven't watched any

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? Not really, there's not solid proof that I've seen
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? No because I don't really believe in past lives
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Somewhat corrupt, after all there's almost always a corrupt bit of something
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Should be updated, because it can be a huge stress and problem for many children
What do you think about North Korea? Eh. I don't really pay attention I'm sorry
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? None
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Eh, I haven't heard of anything else that could have happened so right now I'll say so.
Is there life beyond Earth? Almost certainly, the universe such a large place that I would be surprised it didn't
Is there an afterlife? Again, I hope so
Do you believe in magic? Nah, no proof
Do you believe in ghosts? Sort of. There's some proof, but none that's completely solid

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Not much of one
What is your favorite game? Animal Crossing: New Leaf
What is your favorite game series? Animal Crossing
Favorite genre of games?  Don't have one
Which consoles do you own? Gamecube, Wii, WiiU, Xbox 360, DS, 3DS
Did you like Resident Evil? Never played
Final Fantasy? Never played
Call of Duty? Nope
Little Big Planet? Yep
What was the last game you completed? Earthbound
What are you currently playing? Animal Crossing: New Leaf
What upcoming game are you most excited about? None
What are you planning to play? Maybe Disney Magical World
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Can't think of one

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Cream
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Don't know
Dogs or Cats? Dogs 
Hamsters or Mice? Mice
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Chinchillas
Rain or Snow? Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Home school (I wish I was)
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama (I hate romance, sorry.)
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing, I've never played Harvest Moon

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Yes
Is college still important to you? Yesss, my entire future is based around it
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? That's bad, college should cost less
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? What was stopping me was feeling like no one would want to help.


----------



## radical6 (May 2, 2014)

this took a while



Spoiler: hi



*Bell Tree Forums*
*How many TBT bells do you have?* somewhere in the 1,000s
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* yes
*Why or why not?* idk tbh
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* probably brewsters cafe
*Are you on TBT daily?* i guess
*What do you like about TBT?* the people? idk
*Best experience on TBT?* making new friends?? i dunno
*What would you like added to TBT?* cant think of anything really
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?* a cherry blossom one
*How did you come up with your username?* i like tsunderes
*Did you make your own signature?* its just text so 
*Did you make your own icon?*no
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* yes
*Do you use a posting format?* no
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* i dont make threads that often

*Personal*
*What's your full first name?* kallie
*What's your nickname?* nhi is my vietnamese one?? some people call me kallifornia and "tsuns"
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* all the time
*Gender?* im agender
*What's your heritage?* im vietnamese 
*How old are you?* im 13
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* 16-18
*How many siblings?* i have one brother
*Are you mature?* idk it depends. ive had people call me immature and people congratulate me for being so mature so?? i dont know lol
*Do you hold grudges over people?*yes
*Favorite color?* pink
*Favorite color scheme?* pastel pink and blue, pink/black
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* i live in Washington state
*What do you like about your area?* nothing really. i guess its cool gay marriage and weed are legal here but eh
*What do you like to do in your area?* nothing
*Where have you travelled to?* mostly other states in the US
*Are you a grammar police?* no lol
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* ghosts of utopia by IMAX
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* that song about sunshine and loving people
*What's your biggest fear?* being alone
*What's your greatest regret?* would rather not say
*How many friends can you actually trust?* 7 i guess
*Ever dyed your hair?* nope
*Have any piercings?* ear piercings 
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* dont think i will ever dye my hair. but if i did, it would be pink
*Do you share a bedroom?* no
*Do you have any allergies?* not any that i know of
*What are you allergic to?* idk
*Do you have any pets?* 1 dog
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?*its a pitbull
*Name and ages of your pets?* buster is like 3 years old i think
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* when people borrow something and they dont return it in good shape..
*Do you cook or bake?* no i just end up burning stuff
*Do you have any kids?* no
*If no, do you want any kids?* id like to adopt, but im not going to give birth
*What are your favorite boy names?* i like alex
*What are your favorite girl names?* romina (its my friends name its so pretty..)
*Do you like sports?* i like to swim
*What sports do you play?* none
*What sports do you watch?* none
*What sports do you dislike?* a lot
*What are your hobbies?* social justice, writing
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* idk
*Do you collect anything?* not really
*What's your favorite quote?* cant remember it but its probably sj related
*What/Who is your inspiration?* larvene cox
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* frozen
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* i have like a post on tumblr with 12k notes
*When's the last time you cried?* 2 days ago
*Ever been depressed?* im depressed right now
*Why?* i honestly dont know but it makes me really tired
*Are you happy now?* no
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* i wish i could ignore offensive things people do

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
*What's your relationship with your parents like?* i hate my biological father, its kinda rocky with my mother but its getting better, and i like my stepdad.
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* mean lol. or social justice warrior
*Why do you think they label you as that?* im pretty mean and im interested in social justice a lot so
*What's your religious view?* atheist for now but im interested in islam
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* oh god i dont want to talk about it
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* kiddy scene phase > weeaboo phase > homestuck phase> anti sj phase > liberal feminist phase > now
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* everything
*What's your most awkward moment?* uhh..dont want to talk about this either
*Have you ever done drugs?* no
*Do you think common interests are important?* idk
*Do you get jealous easily?* not really
*Do you like attention?* sometimes but i try to keep myself out of the spotlight 
*Do you like getting sympathy?* sometimes?? i dont really care
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* introvert 
*What curse word do you say most often?* f word or the poop one
*Are you scared of dying?* no
*What kind of camera do you use?* idk
*Where is your dream house located?* idk
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* yes. to my death bed pls
*Would you call yourself smart?* i guess??? i dont like thinking highly of myself that much but... im not that smart and idk
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* eggs
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* if theyre rude or offensive 
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* i dont
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* coming out + depression + my mom
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* a week probably
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* starbursts 
*What's your stupidest purchase?* i bought a club penguin membership lol
*What is your earliest memory?* i puked on my dad
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* no
*Do you have/want tattoos?*no
*Do you hate anyone?* yes
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* yes

*Brag About Yourself*
*Greatest achievement in life?* none
*Why should people be jealous of you?* i dont know
*What are your true talents?* idk
*Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:* i cant sorry
*What are your best traits?* idk
*How are you a good friend?* im not
*How are you a good person?* i care about social justice i guess idk??
*What are your aspirations?* i honestly dont know
*Do you know any party tricks?* no

*Social Media*
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* tumblr and ask.fm
*Do you have an ask.fm?*yes
*Do you have a snapchat?* deleted it
*What's your instagram?* dont use it
*How many followers do you have?* 10
*How many are you following?* 3
*Do you like for like?* no
*Do you like for follow?* no
*What's your twitter?* dont use it
*Snapchat or Kik?* both are bad
*Do you still use skype?* yes
*Facebook or Google+?* idc
*Twitter or Instagram?* twitter
*What's a hashtag you hate?* idc
*What social media are you addicted to?* tumblr
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* tumblr
*What's your tumblr theme?* a redux edit

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
*Do you like movies?* idk
*Do you like TV shows?* dont really watch them
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* idk
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* grimm? ouat?
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* the maze runner
*What's your all-time favorite book?* cant think of any
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* frozen, american hustle 
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* monsters inc
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* big bang theory
*Favorite actor?* asa butterfield 
*Favorite actress?* idk
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* fantasy
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* sci fi
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* romance
*What movie made you cry the most?* cant remember
*What TV series made you cry the most?* cant remember
*What book made you cry the most?* none
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* no
*Favorite Disney movie?* the little mermaid
*Least favorite Disney movie?* frozen
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* idk
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* shadows
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* the monuments men
*What's the most recent book you've read?* the kill order
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* scifi, fantasy, adventure
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* sometimes
*Or do you watch online?* i do if im too lazy
*Favorite movie on netflix?* dont have netflix
*Who is your favorite author?* idk
*Hard cover or paperback?* hard cover
*What was the longest book you read?* somewhere around 700 pages
*Do you listen to audio books? * no 
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?*usually ive already read it
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* the maze runner
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* none really
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?*idk
*Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?* i didnt watch any of these so
*Futurama?* watched a few eps
*Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?* never watched
*How I Met Your Mother?* watched a bit, didnt see the ending
*Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?* never saw either
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* idk tbh
*What's your OTPs?* i dont have any
*What are your ship?* idk
*What show did you like that got cancelled?*something about warriors
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* what would you do
*How long does it take you to read a book?* couple days depending if i like it or not
*Do you like anime?* yes
*What's your favorite anime?* little witch academia or kyousougiga
*What anime genre(s) do you like? * i like adventure
*Do you like manga?* yes
*Manga or anime?* manga
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* shoujo, adventure, 
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* koe no katachi
*What manga are you currently reading?* im reading like 66 manga rn
*What anime are you currently watching?* none really

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
*Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* i guess.... i dont think too much about the supernatural
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* i believe we have a past life but i dont think we have memories
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* oh my god yes i hate the government 
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* ive never had trouble with school really, but its pretty bad towards disabled kids or slow learners. it needs to be more ..interactive and we should be helping disabled kids more.
*What do you think about North Korea?* gross leader
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* idk
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* i dont care
*Is there life beyond Earth?* maybe
*Is there an afterlife?* ill find out later
*Do you believe in magic?* i wish magic was real. it would make my life better
*Do you believe in ghosts?* yes

*This or That*
*Few close friends or many friends?* few close friends
*Pizza or Pasta?* pizza
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* ice cream
*Movies or Books?* books
*Red or Blue?*blue
*Pink or Purple?* pink
*Black or White?* black
*Dogs or Cats?* dogs
*Hamsters or Mice?* hamsters
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* idc
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* idc
*Rain or Snow? *idc
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *idc
*Italy or France?* idc
*U.S. or Canada?* idc
*Australia or UK?* idc
*Skittles or M&Ms? *skittles
*Autumn or Spring?* spring
*Winter or Summer?* winter
*Public School or Home school? *homeschool
*Horror or Comedy? *comedy
*Drama or Romance?* romance
*Video Games or Sports?* video games
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* animal crossing

*Serious*
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* yes. tests do nothing. schools only teaches us mind dumps of information that we will never need. it doesnt help disabled children at all and people who fall behind never catch up. it stresses kids way more than it should. school should not be a scary place for children. children should not be scared about failing. they need to realize their mistakes and see what they did wrong. giving them a F will do nothing.
*Is college still important to you?* no because ill probably be dead
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?*poor kids i guess idk
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* i dont know whats stopping me from happiness. maybe its because im tired of transphobia, racism, ableism, homophobia, etc all the goddamn time. it brings me down constantly and i dont see the point in my life anymore. im not going to be able to change anything so why does it matter? ill be living in a corrupt society by the time im 18, there's nothing left for me to enjoy. ill probably end up working a boring job and come back being tired everyday. theres no point. maybe im in the deepest pits of despair, but i dont care about happiness anymore. i probably sound like a "special snowflake" or that im emo or something, but i dont care. people will probably be laughing at this but go ahead. this world is disgusting and theres no hope for anything. nothing ever changes for me. ill be like this forever.


took out some questions bc i dont care about those
that was a pain in the ass to bold


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 2, 2014)

[CHARGE=Spoiler][
Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 1,163
Do you hide your status when you're online? no
Why or why not? idk
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? idk chat I guess
Are you on TBT daily? Yeah
What do you like about TBT? The people
Best experience on TBT? Meeting Kuma
What would you like added to TBT? A NEW SPANISH BOARD
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't participate in events much
How did you come up with your username? I was nine years old, how am I supposed to know?!
Did you make your own signature? I guess...
Did you make your own icon? Yes
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Usually post

Personal
What's your full first name? Isabel
What's your nickname? Looky
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? My last name, yes!
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Hispanic
How old are you?11
What age does everyone mistake you for? Strangers: 13
How many siblings? 2
Are you mature? Hell no :V
Do you hold grudges over people? Not usually
Favorite color? Black
Favorite color scheme? Black & red
Which state/area/country do you live in? Chicago... Bleh...
What do you like about your area? Nothing
What do you like to do in your area? NOTHING CHICAGO SUCKS
Where have you travelled to? Mexico 
Are you a grammar police? Oh, yes!
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Discord by Living Tombstone
What's a song that gives you good memories? Nothing
What's your biggest fear? Humiliation
What's your greatest regret? Being born
How many friends can you actually trust? Only one or two
Ever dyed your hair? I wish
Have any piercings? Used to but I removed them
What color would you like to dye your hair? Black and red
Do you share a bedroom? Yes

Do you have any allergies? No
What are you allergic to? Nothing
Do you have any pets? I wish!
If so, what kind of pets do you have? Might have a kitten soon
Name and ages of your pets? NRCOF YUVNRJEDMRI UNREI  but I want my kitty to be named Felipe 
What's your biggest pet peeve? Bad grammar
Do you cook or bake? None
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids? No
If no, do you want any kids? NO!
 What are your favorite boy names? Oscar, Jake, Misael and Rocky
What are your favorite girl names? Alex
Do you like sports? Boxing?
What sports do you play? None
What sports do you watch? None
What sports do you dislike? None
What are your hobbies? Drawing, writing, being annoying, ect.

What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Stuff with my crush's scent on it
Do you collect anything? No
What do you collect? Nothing
What is your main motivation? Don't die
What's your favorite quote? "The less you give a ****, the happier you'll be."- Daniella Almond (Buddy from DA)
What/Who is your inspiration? No one
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Selfies
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? idk 
When's the last time you cried? A couple of hours ago at school
Ever been depressed? idk
Why? idk
Are you happy now? No
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Everything

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? I don't trust them
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Tomboy
Why do you think they label you as that? 'Cause I am
What's your religious view? Catholic
What's your most embarrassing moment? Crying at school today
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? Emo-ish
What makes you cringe about yourself? My looks
What's your most awkward moment? That one moment with Oscar..
Have you ever done drugs? No
Do you think common interests are important? No
Do you get jealous easily? Yes
Do you like attention? Ya
Do you like getting sympathy? No
Are you an introvert or extrovert? ?
What curse word do you say most often? "*******"
Are you scared of dying? Yes
What kind of camera do you use? Don't use cameras

Where is your dream house located? Australia
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes
Would you call yourself smart? In everything but math
What was the last meal or food you cooked? idk
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If I hate them
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Cheap coffee mugs
What issues are you facing in life right now? Kuma is ignoring me...
What is the longest you could go without a soda? 8 days
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Uh... Chocolate raisins
What's your stupidest purchase? idk
What is your earliest memory? Before birth
Do you lie to make people feel better? Not always
Do you have/want tattoos? I want a tattoo that has my fursona on it
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? Uh... My fursona?
Do you hate anyone? Yes, my "friend", Richard/
Do you constantly doubt yourself? i guess

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? A in social studies and science
Why should people be jealous of you? I'm a better artist in my opinion
What are your true talents? Writing prose and drawing animals
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: likable, talented, smart, funny, sarcastic 
What are your best traits? idk
How are you a good friend? I honestly don't know, I just am
How are you a good person? I don't care much for looks
What are your aspirations? ?
Do you know any party tricks? Getting hyper on soda
If so, what party tricks can you do? I just said!
10 random facts about you: I like pie I like chicken I want a pet pig I want a pet cat I have like 105 uncles I hate little kids Low self esteem I like MLP I like brony music My hands hurt from typing

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? DA, TBT
Do you have an ask.fm? No
Do you have a snapchat? no
What's your instagram? I wish
How many followers do you have? On DA I have 7 watchers
How many are you following? 6 
Do you like for like? ?
Do you like for follow? ?
What's your twitter? No Twitter
How many followers do you have? ????
How many are you following? ???
Do you follow for follow? Ya
Do you unfollow for unfollow? No
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Kind of
Do you like TV shows? Ya
Do you like reading books? Yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? The Basketball Diaries
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Spongebob
What's your all-time favorite book series? Hunger Games
What's your all-time favorite book? Rumble Fish
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idkkkkkk
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? idkkk
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Uncle Grandpa
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Fairly Odd Parents
Favorite actor? idk
Favorite actress? idc
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Animated!
What movie genre(s) do you like? Animated!
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Mystery & Romanic Comedy
What movie made you cry the most? The Littlest Angel
What TV series made you cry the most? None
What book made you cry the most? None

Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? No
Favorite Disney movie? The Lion King
Least favorite Disney movie? I like all of them
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? No
What is the stupidest book you've read? Ida B
What's the most recent film you've seen? idk
What's the most recent book you've read? The Kind of Friends We Used To Be
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Action
Do you go to the movie theaters often? No, and I believe that the correct spelling is "theatre", not "theater"
Or do you watch online? Online
Favorite movie on netflix? idk
Who is your favorite author? S E Hinton
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
What was the longest book you read? Twilight? It was actually so bad I couldn't finish it
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? I read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Amazing Spider Man 2
What upcoming book are you most excited for? None
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? None
Did you like The Fosters? ?
Did you like Lost? ?
Did you like Prison Break? ?
Did you like Heroes? ?
Did you like Hannibal? ?
Did you like South Park? Meh
Futurama? Meh
Family Guy? Yeah
American Dad? Yeah
The Walking Dead? No
Glee? Meh
How I Met Your Mother? Meh
Scrubs? Meh
Breaking Bad? Meh
Who's your favorite fictional character? Haymitch Abernathy!
What's your OTPs? ?
What are your ship? Me x Oscar (BECAUSE SOMEONE THOUGHT HE LIKE-LIKED ME)
What show did you like that got cancelled? No
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Adventure Time
How long does it take you to read a book? Less than a day, usually
What movie do you recommend to everyone? idk
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No they both suck
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Not interested
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Not interested
Who's an overrated actor? idk

Who's an overrated actress? idk
Who's an underrated actor? dik
Who's an underrated actress? idk
What's an underrated book series? Molly Moon
What's an underrated TV series? Full House?
What's an underrated movie? Felidae
Do you like anime? Meh
What's your favorite anime? Meh
What anime genre(s) do you like? Meh
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto, I really want to start watching it
Did you like Death Note? No
Did you like Soul Eater? No
Did you like Vampire Knight? NO!
Did you like Dragonball? meh
Shakugan no Shana? men
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? men
Nisekoi? men
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? meh


Clannad? meh
School Days? meh
Do you like manga? Eh  I don't really care
Manga or anime? both
What manga genre(s) do you like? meh
What manga do you want to become an anime? meh
What manga are you currently reading? no
What anime are you currently watching? no

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? By aliens, yes, because of all the evidence
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? Yes, don't know why
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Yes, no explanation needed.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Reasonable. The students made a culture of it, actually.
What do you think about North Korea? As long as they leave us along, they're okay.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? Time travelling kills people. Since black holes kill people 'cause of their extreme speed faster than light, and if time travel is essentially the same thing, isn't that dangerous?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? idk
Is there life beyond Earth? Yes, all of that evidence proves it.
Is there an afterlife? Yes.
Do you believe in magic? No
Do you believe in ghosts? If by spirits, yes

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? MineCraft
What is your favorite game series? Animal Crossing
Favorite genre of games? Sandbox
Which consoles do you own? 3DS, Wii, Dsi, PSP
Did you like Resident Evil? No
Final Fantasy? No
Call of Duty? I want to play it
Little Big Planet? No
What was the last game you completed? New Super Mario 
What are you currently playing? Nothing
What upcoming game are you most excited about? The new AC
What are you planning to play? Black Ops
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? None

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Creame
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Cats
Hamsters or Mice? Mice
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot weather
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? Australia
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Spring
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Horror
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? No
Is college still important to you? Yes
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I think college should be free, so that those who don't get jobs will still have a little money
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Kuma is stopping me, and since I refuse to tell anyone, I guess no one can help me there.
/CHARGE]


  DAMMIT, MY BACK AND HANDS HURT SO MUCH I CAN'T EVEN TYPE WITHOUT CONSTANT MISTAKES (I fixed them, soo... Yeah)


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

Wow, might leave some of the questions blank. .-.
Anyway, here t'is.



Spoiler: Survey



*Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?* 1.5k or so? Spent it all on teh Pokeymans.
*Do you hide your status when you're online? *Nope.
*Why or why not? *I think it's silly to.
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* The Museum and ACNL boards.
*Are you on TBT daily?* Yes.
*What do you like about TBT?* The community, how nice and giving everyone is. :>
*Best experience on TBT?* One of them was my early time here and getting Freya from someone who was my ultimate dreamie. <3
*What would you like added to TBT?* Mmm... Lots of things. Hard to pick one out.
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?* Not really sure haha.
*How did you come up with your username?* I use this for everything. It's one of my character's names.
*Did you make your own signature?* Previously I did, but not this one. This one was made by iamnothyper. <3
*Did you make your own icon?* Nope! Kookey made it.
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* Yep.
*Do you use a posting format?* Nope.
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* Both.

*Personal
What's your full first name?* Nicola
*What's your nickname?* Nikki
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* Always.
*Gender?* Female
*What's your heritage?* Part Italian and Polish but mostly American.
*How old are you?* 21, will be 22 in like 12 days.
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* 13 lol
*How many siblings?* 1
*Are you mature?* Sorta
*Do you hold grudges over people?* Yep
*Favorite color?* Blue
*Favorite color scheme?* Reds and blues
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* NJ
*What do you like about your area? * It's safe.
*What do you like to do in your area?* Sit at home.
*Where have you travelled to?* Italy, Virginia, Maryland, Florida.
*Are you a grammar police?* Only when RPing, otherwise not so much.
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* Dunno
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* When Can I See You Again -- Owl City
*What's your biggest fear?* Death/injury
*What's your greatest regret?* Hard to say.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* All of them
*Ever dyed your hair?* Yes
*Have any piercings?* Yep
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* Pink. ):
*Do you share a bedroom?* Hell no.
*Do you have any allergies?* Yes
*What are you allergic to?* All narcotics. ):
*Do you have any pets?* Yes
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* 3 cats
*Name and ages of your pets?* Ace - 9 yrs old, Nala - 7 yrs old, Candy - 1 yr old
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* I have quite a few. :x
*Do you cook or bake?* No
*Do you have any kids?* No
*If yes, do you want any more kids?* N/A
*If no, do you want any kids?* No way in hell.
*What are your favorite boy names?* I suck at names.
*What are your favorite girl names?* ^
*Do you like sports?* No.
*What sports do you play?* None
*What sports do you watch?* None
*What sports do you dislike?* Most, if not all
*What are your hobbies?* Drawing, writing, RPing, browsing TBT/Tumblr, playing video games
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* Reading ): I don't have the concentration anymore.
*Do you collect anything?* Sorta. Sometimes figurines and Pokemon cards, and plushies.
*What do you collect? *Sometimes figurines and Pokemon cards, and plushies.
*What is your main motivation?* I'm not sure.
*What's your favorite quote?* "I am bad, and that's good. I will never be good, and that's not bad. There's no one I'd rather be than me." -Wreck-It Ralph, Disney 2012
*What/Who is your inspiration?* My gal Ellie, lots of good artists, movies, etc
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* Marshal LEL. Idk.
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* I uh. I don't know?
*When's the last time you cried?* Today LMFAO
*Ever been depressed?* Diagnosed with clinical depression so I would say so.
*Why?* Because I have a malfunctioning brain.
*Are you happy now?* Sorta.
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* Everything.

*More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?* Good, but I don't talk to them too much
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* "Unique"?
*Why do you think they label you as that?* Dunno.
*What's your religious view?* I believe in heaven, hell, and God.
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* All of them.
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* HAHAHA I'm not going through this one.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* Everything.
*What's your most awkward moment? * All of them lol
*Have you ever done drugs?* Nope
*Do you think common interests are important?* YES.
*Do you get jealous easily?* Yep
*Do you like attention?* Mmhmm
*Do you like getting sympathy?* Yeah
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* Both
*What curse word do you say most often?* "****"
*Are you scared of dying?* Yes
*What kind of camera do you use?* My phone or webcam mostly.
*Where is your dream house located?* In a fantasy realm.
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* ONWARDS, TO DEATH!
*Would you call yourself smart?* No way.
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* I heated up some chicken patties last night.
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* If they were a giant ****head
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* Plushies and figurines >3>;
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* A hell of a lot.
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* Negative days. Soda is my blood
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* Chocolate bunny
*What's your stupidest purchase?* lmfao 5 copies of ACNL
*What is your earliest memory?* Don't really know...
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* Sometimes.
*Do you have/want tattoos?* I want one.
*If yes, what are they and what do they mean?* N/A
*Do you hate anyone?* Yes
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* Yes

*Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?* None
*Why should people be jealous of you?* I... Am sorta charming?
*What are your true talents?* Lol.
*Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:* Nice, outgoing, friendly, sympathetic, energetic (at times)??
*What are your best traits?* ???? ??? Outgoingness??
*How are you a good friend?* I listen pretty well, try to give advice a lot. But Idk.
*How are you a good person?* I'm not
*What are your aspirations?* To get married and settle down
*Do you know any party tricks?* No
*If so, what party tricks can you do?* N/A
*10 random facts about you:* I have a lot of OCs.
RPing is my favorite thing.
My depression often keeps me immobile and unable to do many things.
I love Owl City.
I'm a self-diagnosed nymphomaniac.
My OCs are my babies.
My cats are also my babies.
I play WoW the most out of all MMOs.
I like to play ranged classes in RPGs. Tanking/healing/melee is hard D:
I wear pajamas a lot.
*
Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* TBT, Tumblr and DeviantArt wait DA isn't social media UH...Facebook?
*Do you have an ask.fm?* No
*Do you have a snapchat?* No
*What's your instagram?* I don't have one.
*How many followers do you have?* --
*How many are you following?* --
*Do you like for like?* --
*Do you like for follow?* --
*What's your twitter?* Shirohibiki
*How many followers do you have?* No clue
*How many are you following?* Dunno
*Do you follow for follow?* I don't use it.
*Do you unfollow for unfollow?* --
*Do you follow to unfollow?* --
*Snapchat or Kik?* what are you saying to me what is this foreign language
*Do you still use skype?* "still"? Wtf you make it sound like it's archaic uh yes???? lmfao what's wrong with you youngins dang
*Facebook or Google+?* Facebook. Google+ is ****.
*Twitter or Instagram?* ????????? UH TWITTER I GUESS I DONT HAVE INSTAGRAM....
*What's a hashtag you hate?* _?????????????????????_
*What's a social media you hate?* I DON'T UNDERSTAND ANY OF THEM EXCEPT TUMBLR
*What's a social media you love?* Tumblr.
*What social media are you addicted to?* Tumblr.
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* Tumblr...
*What's your instagram theme?* --
*What's your tumblr theme?* I forgot. The one that used to be default.
*What's your twitter theme?* I don't bloody know.

*Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?* Yes
*Do you like TV shows?* Some
*Do you like reading books?* Used to.
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* Wreck-It Ralph and Frozen
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* Mmmm.... Dunno.
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* -shrugs-
*What's your all-time favorite book?* -shrugs again-
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* I don't really like Star Wars/Star Trek whoooooops
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* Wreck-It Ralph, Frozen
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* Dunno
*What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?* --
*Favorite actor?* *CILLIAN MURPHY*
*Favorite actress?* I haven't picked a favorite actress yet, so many beautiful ones *A*
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* Comedy, romance
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* Comedy, romance, most animated movies.
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* Horror, anything with graphic violence, depressing ****
*What movie made you cry the most?* I cried 3 times during UP...
*What TV series made you cry the most?* --
*What book made you cry the most?* I probably cried reading Harry Potter
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* Depends on the movie
*Favorite Disney movie?* Wreck-It Ralph, Frozen
*Least favorite Disney movie?* ****in' Dumbo. Get that **** outta here.
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* I don't even know
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* Idk prolly something for school
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* Transcendence. ♥ Wait I cried a lot during that too
*What's the most recent book you've read?* --
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* Romance, comedy
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* No
*Or do you watch online?* I go if there's something good out if I can, then rewatch it online.
*Favorite movie on netflix?* Don't have Netflix
*Who is your favorite author?* --
*Hard cover or paperback?* Hard cover
*What was the longest book you read?* Harry Potter I guess
*Do you listen to audio books?* Not really
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* Not usually
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* Maleficent and HTTYD2. <3
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* --
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* --
*Did you like The Fosters?* --
*Did you like Lost?* GOD NO
*Did you like Prison Break?* --
*Did you like Heroes?* --
*Did you like Hannibal?* No
*Did you like South Park? * Yes
*Futurama?* Yes
*Family Guy?* Yes
*American Dad?* Not particularly
*The Walking Dead?* Only the video game
*Glee?* --
*How I Met Your Mother?* --
*Scrubs?* --
*Breaking Bad?* --
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* [SWEATS NERVOUSLY] UH... UHHHHH... A LOT... TURBO (WIR TURBO)... SCARECROW... HMHNHFG......gfddfhdjgf
*What's your OTPs?* DONT GET ME STARTED
*What are your ship?* ALL THE SHIPS
*What show did you like that got cancelled?* Ruby Gloom... ;;
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* Prolly MLP soon
*How long does it take you to read a book?* 18 years
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* Wreck-It Ralph, Frozen, Lego Movie
*Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?* Get that **** outta my face. Disgusting.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* Yes
*Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?* --
*Who's an overrated actor?* --
*Who's an overrated actress?* --
*Who's an underrated actor?* *CILLIAN MURPHY*
*Who's an underrated actress?* --
*What's an underrated book series?* --
*What's an underrated TV series?* --
*What's an underrated movie?* --
*Do you like anime?* Yes
*What's your favorite anime?* Too many to count
*What anime genre(s) do you like?* Comedy, romance, shoujo, harem
*Naruto or Bleach?* Neither. Both were okay in their early days. Now, just don't even talk about it.
*Did you like Death Note?* Yes
*Did you like Soul Eater?* --
*Did you like Vampire Knight?* --
*Did you like Dragonball?* Not my thing
*Shakugan no Shana?* *YEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* --
*Nisekoi?* --
*Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?* --
*Clannad?* --
*School Days?* --
*Do you like manga?* Yes
*Manga or anime?* Manga
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* Comedy, romance, shoujo, harem
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* Zodiac P.I. unless it already is? I guess?
*What manga are you currently reading?* --
*What anime are you currently watching?* --
*
Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* Perhaps
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* I uh. Dunno.
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* Yes
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* Needs to be updated.
*What do you think about North Korea?* --
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* --
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* --
*Is there life beyond Earth?* Yes
*Is there an afterlife?* Yes
*Do you believe in magic?* I wish
*Do you believe in ghosts?* Yes

*Video Games
Are you a gamer?* Yes
*What is your favorite game?* -holds up tons of games- ??? ???? I LOVE...LOTS...
*What is your favorite game series?* Dragon Age, mmmph. And Pokemon.
*Favorite genre of games?* RPG.
*Which consoles do you own?* PS2, N64, PS3, Wii, all gameboys (except DSi)
*Did you like Resident Evil?* Yeah sure but I don't play it
*Final Fantasy?* No.
*Call of Duty?* _No._
*Little Big Planet?* --
*What was the last game you completed?* I can't remember
*What are you currently playing?* ACNL/Pokemon
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* DANG OL' DA:I AND BATMAN ARKHAM KNIGHT _YOOOOOOOOOO_
AND WOD
*What are you planning to play?* All listed above
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* Shooters?

*This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?* Few close.
*Pizza or Pasta?* Why not both?
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* Ice cream
*Movies or Books?* Movies
*Red or Blue?* Blue
*Pink or Purple?* Pink
*Black or White?* Black
*Dogs or Cats?* Cats
*Hamsters or Mice?* Mice
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* Rabbits
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* Ferrets
*Rain or Snow?* Rain
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* Cold
*Italy or France?* FRANCE OUI OUI BAGUETTE
*U.S. or Canada?* Dunno
*Australia or UK?* The UK doesn't have deadly things every inch you step.
*Skittles or M&Ms?* Skittles
*Autumn or Spring?* Spring?
*Winter or Summer?* Winter
*Public School or Home school?* Only been to public school
*Horror or Comedy?* Comedy
*Drama or Romance?* Romance
*Video Games or Sports? * Vidya gaems
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* AC

*Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* Yes.
*Is college still important to you?* Not at all
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* It's stupid and ****ty
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* The stupid **** in my brain??

**-- = Denotes no opinion*



that took way too long.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler: long



*Bell Tree Forums*


> How many TBT bells do you have?


Before this survey, 765.


> Do you hide your status when you're online?


No, I tend not to.


> Why or why not?


I don't have a reason to hide from anyone, really.


> Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?


Probably Brewster Cafe, The Museum, and the New Leaf section. 


> Are you on TBT daily?


Ever since I joined, yeah, pretty much.
[quote[What do you like about TBT?[/quote]
It's active and friendly for the most part.


> Best experience on TBT?


People being into my shop thread, wow.


> What would you like added to TBT?


I'm honestly not sure. I haven't been around long enough.


> What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?


See above.


> How did you come up with your username?


It's half of an OC's name that I gave to my mayor, then decided to use here. I added crossing to it because it's Animal Crossing. Not very clever, but I don't care too much. It works. 


> Did you make your own signature?


Yep.


> Did you make your own icon?


Yes, it's a re-coloring of my signature.


> Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?


I have not.


> Do you use a posting format?


No, but sometimes I'm tempted. 


> Do you make your own threads or do you just post?


Aside from my art threads, I haven't made my own. I just post.

*Personal*


> What's your nickname?


Addy, short for Adelynn, which was a gaming name, turned OC name, halved into another gaming name. 


> Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?


Nope.


> Gender?


Female.


> How old are you?


23.


> What age does everyone mistake you for?


14~19


> How many siblings?


1


> Are you mature?


I joke around a lot with friends, but there's a line I won't cross, so I suppose yes?


> Do you hold grudges over people?


Not often, but yes. Not a great thing to do, but it happens.


> Favorite color?


Dark purples.


> Favorite color scheme?


Dark purple, gold, black.


> Which state/area/country do you live in?


United States. West Coast.


> What do you like about your area?


The weather is usually okay, and it's very diverse in terms of culture.


> What do you like to do in your area?


Go to bookstores and game shops. 


> Where have you travelled to?


Mexico.


> Are you a grammar police?


I used to be. I try really hard not to.


> a song that you recently got tired of?


Titanium.


> What's your greatest regret?


Spending a lot of money on impulse. 


> Ever dyed your hair?


Nope.


> Have any piercings?


Two. One for each earlobe.


> What color would you like to dye your hair?


Black, or black to dark purple gradient.


> Do you share a bedroom?


No.


> Do you have any allergies?


Yes.


> What are you allergic to?


Pollen and dust.


> Do you have any pets?


No.


> What's your biggest pet peeve?


People coming into my room and leaving the door open when they leave. 


> Do you cook or bake?


I cook, but don't bake.


> Do you have any kids?


No.


> If no, do you want any kids?


Not really.


> Do you like sports?


Nope.


> What are your hobbies?


Drawing, reading, browsing the internet.


> What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?


Baking.


> Do you collect anything?


Sort of.


> What do you collect?


Pokemon cards.


> What is your main motivation?


Wanting to be happy.


> What's your favorite quote?


"We are each the authors of our own lives...We live in what we have created. There is no way to shift the blame and no one else to accept the accolades." - Barbara Taylor Bradford.


> What/Who is your inspiration?


A lot of online artists, and a lot of actors. 


> What's the closest you've ever been to fame?





> When's the last time you cried?


A little over a month ago.


> Ever been depressed?


Yes.


> Why?


Underwhelming lack of accomplishment in my life.


> Are you happy now?


Yes.


> What do you wish you can improve about yourself?


I lack discipline. I'm procrastinating as I type this. I'm getting better, but I'm not at my best.

*More Personal*


> What's your relationship with your parents like?


Good, not stellar, but not regrettable. 


> Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?


Smart. Joke's on them.


> Why do you think they label you as that?


I graduated second in my class in high school.


> What's your religious view?


Atheist.


> What's your most embarrassing moment?


The bell rang, but the teacher hadn't dismissed the class. I got up too fast and tripped. Just barely managed to save my face from slamming onto the ground.


> What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?


I had a weaboo phase. Let's not go there. </3


> What makes you cringe about yourself?


Lack of motivation.


> What's your most awkward moment?


Aforementioned tripping moment was pretty damn awkward.


> Have you ever done drugs?


No, too scared.


> Do you think common interests are important?


Yes.


> Do you get jealous easily?


Yes.


> Do you like attention?


Only when it comes to my art.


> Do you like getting sympathy?


Yes.


> Are you an introvert or extrovert?


Introvert.


> What curse word do you say most often?


Probably the f-bomb. 


> Are you scared of dying?


Yep.


> Where is your dream house located?


Near a book store and a game store, about 30 minutes from where I live. 


> If you could fast forward your life, would you?


No.


> Would you call yourself smart?


A bit.


> What was the last meal or food you cooked?


Fried potatoes. 


> In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?


If they were extremely rude.


> What issues are you facing in life right now?


I currently don't have a job, even part-time, so...financial issues.


> What is the longest you could go without a soda?


Months, but it hurts my soul.


> What was the last piece of candy you ate?


Hershey's chocolate.


> What's your stupidest purchase?


I camera I almost never used. Ended up reselling it.


> What is your earliest memory?


Drinking chocolate milk from a bottle.


> Do you lie to make people feel better?


Not really.


> Do you have/want tattoos?


No.


> Do you constantly doubt yourself?


Yes.

*Brag About Yourself*


> Greatest achievement in life?


Graduating high school? Eek.


> Why should people be jealous of you?


I can draw, and am relatively good at memorizing things when I actually try.


> What are your true talents?


Drawing, I suppose. 


> Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:


Smart, intuitive, kind, sympathetic, observant.


> What are your best traits?


I guess the above...


> How are you a good friend?


I think I'm an average friend.


> How are you a good person?


I'm a decent human being.


> What are your aspirations?


To become a great artist and create things people can enjoy.


> Do you know any party tricks?


I don't think so, ahah.


> 10 random facts about you:


1. When I was little, I once cut my nails so short it hurt for a week.
2. I've dumped a bowl of salt into my eyes. Never do that. (I was 3). 
3. I'm the shortest member of my family.
4. I've got very tiny hands. And feet.
5. I spend most of my time at my desk. 
6. I've read over 30,000 pages in one year.
7. I don't like having my feet exposed.
8. I can't sleep without a blanket or sheet covering my feet.
9. I hate collars.
10. I want a pet toyger.

*Social Media*


> What are your top 3 social websites or applications?


Tumblr...and that's basically it.


> Do you have an ask.fm?
> Do you have a snapchat?
> What's your instagram?


Nope.


> How many followers do you have? (I'll use tumblr for the following ones)


410


> How many are you following?


216


> Do you like for like?
> Do you like for follow?


No.


> What's your twitter?


@murasakiowlart


> How many followers do you have?


7


> How many are you following?


5


> Do you follow for follow?
> Do you unfollow for unfollow?
> Do you follow to unfollow?


Nope.


> Do you still use skype?


Yes.


> Facebook or Google+?


I don't care about either.


> Twitter or Instagram?


Twitter, I guess.


> What's a social media you love?


Tumblr.


> What social media are you addicted to?


See above.


> Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?


Tumblr.
What's your tumblr theme? >> this one << 


*Movies, TV Shows and Books*


> Do you like movies?


Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?[/quote]
Yes.


> What's your all-time favorite movie?


How to Train Your Dragon. It makes me fuzzy inside.


> What's your all-time favorite TV series?


Avatar: The Last Airbender (but not the Legend of Korra). 


> What's your all-time favorite book series?


Harry Potter.


> What's your all-time favorite book?


Prisoner of Azkaban.


> What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?


Iron Man, Avengers, How to Train Your Dragon.


> What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?


The IT Crowd. 


> Favorite actor?


 Robert Downey Jr., Tom Hiddleston, Benedict Cumberbatch., Matt Smith. 


> Favorite actress?


Alex Kingston


> What TV show genre(s) do you like?
> What movie genre(s) do you like?


Fantasy, science-fiction, mystery, comedy, adventure


> What genre(s) in general, do you hate?[/quote
> A lot of reality television.
> 
> 
> ...








> *
> 
> I spent too much time on this. Removed questions I had no answer for, clumped some together with same answers.*


----------



## Piroshi (May 2, 2014)

I can't believe I spent like an hour answering these


Spoiler






Spoiler: Bell Tree Forums



How many TBT bells do you have? *Around 2,100 I think*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *Nope*
Why or why not? *I usually don't buy from people if they're offline, so I don't want people thinking I'm offline when I'm selling things*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *Brewster's Cafe, ACNL, Retail*
Are you on TBT daily? *Usually*
What do you like about TBT? *Everyone here is pretty nice and the wifi rating is useful for trading*
Best experience on TBT? *Someone once gave me Bam, and another person offered Rowan to me*
What would you like added to TBT? *I can't think of anything at the moment*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *I don't really care about events*
How did you come up with your username? *Video game character*
Did you make your own signature? *It's all text so yeah*
Did you make your own icon? *No, but I put a lot of hard work into cropping this image. Like a whole twenty seconds.*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *Nope*
Do you use a posting format? *Nope*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *I usually just post, but I've made more threads on here than I ever have in any other forum*





Spoiler: Personal



What's your full first name? *Stephanie*
What's your nickname? *I have a lot, but I usually go by Kuhle online*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *Not my first name, but people mess up my last name a lot even though it's an actual word in English*
Gender? *Female*
What's your heritage? *Idk I think my great, great grandma came from Germany or something and I know there's some Irish and French maybe? And I'm somehow distantly related to Jack Kerouac.*
How old are you? *21*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *12*
How many siblings? *None*
Are you mature? *I got told I was mature a lot when I was younger, but now probably not*
Do you hold grudges over people? *Not really*
Favorite color? *Light pink*
Favorite color scheme? *Light pink and white (like the pink 3DS XL colors), but I also like the colors of the mermaid set in acnl*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *Michigan*
What do you like about your area? *Uh... not much. I guess it's close to the lake so that's nice*
What do you like to do in your area? *Stay at home*
Where have you travelled to? *I was born in Arizona, and I've been to Montreal before*
Are you a grammar police? *No*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *1/2*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *Peng You*
What's your biggest fear? *Dying*
What's your greatest regret? *Forgetting to look for the capybaras when we were in the Biodome in Montreal. I had actually wanted to go there for years to see them but never thought I'd actually get the opportunity, and when I actually did I forgot.*
How many friends can you actually trust? *I only have one friend so... one?*
Ever dyed your hair? *Nope, but my cousins put highlights in it once*
Have any piercings? *Nope*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *None*
Do you share a bedroom? *Not anymore thankfully*
Do you have any allergies? *Not that I know of*
What are you allergic to? *Nothing*
Do you have any pets? *Yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *A cat and a 'tiel*
Name and ages of your pets? *My cat is named Poe and she's 12, and my bird is named Shelby (because his previous owners thought he was a girl) and he's around my age*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *I can't think of any right now, but they exist*
Do you cook or bake? *Not at all*
Do you have any kids? *Nope*
If yes, do you want any more kids? *n/a*
If no, do you want any kids? *Nope*
What are your favorite boy names? *I've always liked the name Seth for some reason*
What are your favorite girl names? *Kylee has always been one of my favorite girl names, and then my aunt ended up naming my cousin that*
Do you like sports? *Not at all (but I do like sports anime)*
What sports do you play? *None*
What sports do you watch? *None*
What sports do you dislike? *I don't really dislike any sports, I just don't care enough about any*
What are your hobbies? *Video games mostly*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *I don't know I'm interested in a lot of stuff*
Do you collect anything? *Nope*
What do you collect? *n/a*
What is your main motivation? *Haha what motivation?*
What's your favorite quote? *I don't care at all about quotes*
What/Who is your inspiration? *No one*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *I've never been able to get into most of the Final Fantasy games*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *Sometimes I watch famous people on tv*
When's the last time you cried? *I can't remember*
Ever been depressed? *Idk I probably am right now*
Why? *Depression tends to go along with anxiety*
Are you happy now? *Not really*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *Be more motivated. There are a lot of things I want to do but I can't get motivated enough to do them.*





Spoiler: More Personal



Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *I get along with them well enough*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *Quiet*
Why do you think they label you as that? *Because I am*
What's your religious view? *None*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *I can't think of any off the top of my head and I'm not going to try*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *I had a weeaboo phase*
What makes you cringe about yourself? *Everything*
What's your most awkward moment? *No I don't wanna even try to think about that kind of stuff*
Have you ever done drugs? *Nope*
Do you think common interests are important? *Yes*
Do you get jealous easily? *Kind of*
Do you like attention? *In small amounts when I'm in the mood*
Do you like getting sympathy? *Not at all*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *Introvert*
What curse word do you say most often? *Wait I have to pick just one*
Are you scared of dying? *Very*
What kind of camera do you use? *I don't have a camera, but I'd like one. I just use my 3ds.*
Where is your dream house located? *Wherever it needs to be*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *No*
Would you call yourself smart? *I don't know. I always did well in school, but I'm pretty clueless about a lot of things.*
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *I can't cook at all. I think the last thing I actually cooked was fried rice and that was at least a year ago*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *If they were rude*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? *Food, whatever looks cool*
What issues are you facing in life right now? *Anxiety*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *I've gone months before, but I'd rather not*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *Reese's Cup, I think?*
What's your stupidest purchase? *Nothing I can think of*
What is your earliest memory? *I remember playing video games back when I was around 3 or 4? I know I definitely have earlier memories, but I can't think of them right now*
Do you lie to make people feel better? *Not usually*
Do you have/want tattoos? *No*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *n/a*
Do you hate anyone? *Nope*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Sometimes*





Spoiler: Brag About Yourself



Greatest achievement in life? *One time in 7th grade I wrote a story that made people cry (I also won a writing contest with it)*
Why should people be jealous of you? *Why shouldn't they?*
What are your true talents? *I'm good at most things I try and I pick up on things quickly, I've always been really good with music, I'm also great with animals*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *Rad, awesome, amazing, cool, raddest*
What are your best traits? *Everything*
How are you a good friend? *Uh... I'm good at keeping secrets*
How are you a good person? *I don't actively murder people*
What are your aspirations? *I'd like to volunteer doing wildlife rehabilitation and maybe get a job doing something similar if I like it enough and can manage to get a job like that. I just really want to work with animals.*
Do you know any party tricks? *I used to know some card tricks, but not anymore*
If so, what party tricks can you do? *n/a*
10 random facts about you: *1. My hair is really long
2. I have two 3DS's
3. I still have most of my stuffed animals from when I was a kid
4. I've had my tonsils removed
5. I fell in love with snakes after holding a boa constrictor in 3rd grade
6. I want to pet a tiger
7. I passed driver's training but never got my license because I hated driving so much
8. I can't really see out of my right eye so 3D doesn't work for me
9. I refuse to play any MMO that doesn't have an axe as one of the weapons
10. I spent $110 on a 12-hole ocarina that looks like the Ocarina of Time, only to find out that my hands are too small to cover two of the holes so I can only use it as a 10-hole ocarina*





Spoiler: Social Media



What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *The only one I really use is tumblr, but sometimes I play games on Facebook*
Do you have an ask.fm? *Nope*
Do you have a snapchat? *Nope*
What's your instagram? *Nope*
How many followers do you have? *n/a*
How many are you following? *n/a*
Do you like for like? *n/a*
Do you like for follow? *n/a*
What's your twitter? *I don't remember, I don't ever use it*
How many followers do you have? *None*
How many are you following? *No idea*
Do you follow for follow? *n/a*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *n/a*
Do you follow to unfollow? *n/a*
Snapchat or Kik? *I've never used either*
Do you still use skype? *Yes*
Facebook or Google+? *Facebook*
Twitter or Instagram? *n/a*
What's a hashtag you hate? *n/a*
What's a social media you hate? *I don't really hate any of them*
What's a social media you love? *I don't love any of them either*
What social media are you addicted to? *None*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *tumblr*
What's your instagram theme? *n/a*
What's your tumblr theme? *It's pink*
What's your twitter theme? *n/a*





Spoiler: Movies, TV Shows and Books



++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? *Not much*
Do you like TV shows? *I don't watch much tv either*
Do you like reading books? *I used to, but not much anymore*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *Some Like it Hot, I guess*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *Castle*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *I don't read a lot of book series*
What's your all-time favorite book? *The Count of Monte Cristo*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *I don't know, I don't really watch movies*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *None*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *A lot of them*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *Star Trek: TNG*
Favorite actor? *I don't really know any*
Favorite actress? *See above*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *I usually watch sitcoms and crime dramas, as long as they have some comedy in them, and I also like watching documentaries, real crime shows, and food shows*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *Comedy... comedy*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *I'm not big on romance, and I don't like anything too super serious*
What movie made you cry the most? *I don't really cry during movies*
What TV series made you cry the most? *Star Trek: TNG probably*
What book made you cry the most? *I don't cry during books either*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *No*
Favorite Disney movie? *Mulan*
Least favorite Disney movie? *I don't know*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *I can't think of any off the top of my head*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *Idk*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *Initial D Third Stage? Does that count? If not then before that I think I watched The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari*
What's the most recent book you've read? *I don't remember*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *Fantasy, Mystery (like detective stuff)*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *The last movie I went to see was Dodgeball so that should answer that question*
Or do you watch online? *I rarely watch movies, but when I do it's usually online*
Favorite movie on netflix? *Idk*
Who is your favorite author? *Don't have one*
Hard cover or paperback? *Paperback*
What was the longest book you read? *The Count of Monte Cristo unabridged, which is unfortunately the only copy I own*
Do you listen to audio books? *No*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *No*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *None*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *None*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *None*
Did you like The Fosters? *I don't even know what that is*
Did you like Lost? *I only watched one episode and I didn't care for it much*
Did you like Prison Break? *Never seen it*
Did you like Heroes? *Never seen it*
Did you like Hannibal? *Never seen it and I really don't want to*
Did you like South Park? *Eh*
Futurama? *Futurama's pretty cool*
Family Guy? *Eh*
American Dad? *Eh*
The Walking Dead? *Not interested*
Glee? *Not interested*
How I Met Your Mother? *How I Met Your Mother's pretty good too*
Scrubs? *I haven't seen it much but I do like what I've seen*
Breaking Bad? *Not interested*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *Idk there's a lot of them*
What's your OTPs? *There's a lot*
What are your ship? *There's even more*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *I can't think of any right now*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? *Masterchef, I guess*
How long does it take you to read a book? *Depends on how much I like it*
What movie do you recommend to everyone? *Pan's Labyrinth is pretty good*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *Never seen or read it*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *I never got into Harry Potter much*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *I've never even heard of it*
Who's an overrated actor? *I don't know any actors*
Who's an overrated actress? *See Above*
Who's an underrated actor? *See Above*
Who's an underrated actress? *See Above*
What's an underrated book series? *I don't know much about books either*
What's an underrated TV series? *I don't watch much TV*
What's an underrated movie? *I don't watch movies*
Do you like anime? *Yes*
What's your favorite anime? *Hajime no Ippo*
What anime genre(s) do you like? *Comedy, sports... sports*
Naruto or Bleach? *Naruto*
Did you like Death Note? *Death Note is one of my least favorite anime*
Did you like Soul Eater? *Never watched it*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *Not interested*
Did you like Dragonball? *Dragon Ball is okay*
Shakugan no Shana? *I read a bit of the manga and I'm not interested*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? *Not interested*
Nisekoi? *Not interested*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *Not interested*
Clannad? *Not interested*
School Days? *Not interested*
Do you like manga? *Yes*
Manga or anime? *Depends on the series*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *Same as anime*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *JJBA Part 4 if that counts, and even though there was already a Vassalord OVA, I'd still like to see more*
What manga are you currently reading? *Toriko, Kuragehime, and I'm also re-reading Inuyasha*
What anime are you currently watching? *Yowapeda, Haikyuu, Mushishi season 2*





Spoiler: Why or Why Not?



All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *I don't know, but I think it'd be interesting if they did*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *Not really, but that'd be pretty neat too*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *I guess, but that type of stuff goes on all the time*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? *I don't know if corrupt is the word I'd use, but it definitely needs some work. Teachers aren't paid nearly enough, there are a lot of teachers who should not be teaching, and a lot of the requirements are BS in my opinion*
What do you think about North Korea? *I don't know? I don't know enough about North Korea to give my thoughts.*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? *I don't know, I don't pay attention to them much*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? *What?*
Is there life beyond Earth? *I hope so*
Is there an afterlife? *No idea*
Do you believe in magic? *In a young girl's heart. How the music can free her whenever it starts.*
Do you believe in ghosts? *Yeah I guess. I don't know anyone who knows my dad's girlfriend who doesn't. Even my dad didn't believe until he started living with her and a bunch of weird stuff started happening.*





Spoiler: Video Games



Are you a gamer? *Yeah I guess*
What is your favorite game? *Ar tonelico II*
What is your favorite game series? *Ar tonelico series, Professor Layton, Ace Attorney, Zelda...*
Favorite genre of games? *JRPG, Puzzle, Rhythm, action adventure games like Zelda or Okami*
Which consoles do you own? *NES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, GBC, GBA, DS x2, 3DS x2, PS1, PS2, PS3, PSP... I think that's it?*
Did you like Resident Evil? *It's okay. I haven't played it much but I had a friend who was really into it so I'd watch her play a lot.*
Final Fantasy? *Nope, though I would like to try FF6*
Call of Duty? *It's alright I guess. I would never play online though.*
Little Big Planet? *Never been able to get into it*
What was the last game you completed? *Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy*
What are you currently playing? *Okami, and I'm thinking about restarting Pokemon X*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *PL vs AA if it ever gets a U.S. release date, the new Ace Attorney game, Persona 5*
What are you planning to play? *Maybe restarting Pokemon X, I've been meaning to play Eternal Sonata for years but I've never actually bought it*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts*





Spoiler: This or That



Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? *Few close friends*
Pizza or Pasta? *Pizza*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *Frozen Yogurt*
Movies or Books? *Books*
Red or Blue? *Blue*
Pink or Purple? *Pink, but I like purple a lot too*
Black or White? *Black I guess*
Dogs or Cats? *Cats*
Hamsters or Mice? *They're both cute can't I have both*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *They're still both cute, but I guess I'll pick rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *No I don't want to pick between animals they're all cute*
Rain or Snow? *Rain*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *Cold*
Italy or France? *I'd probably go to Italy before I went to France, even though I know more French*
U.S. or Canada? *Canada*
Australia or UK? *UK I guess?*
Skittles or M&Ms? *Skittles*
Autumn or Spring? *Spring*
Winter or Summer? *Both suck*
Public School or Home school? *Idk I've never been home schooled*
Horror or Comedy? *Comedy*
Drama or Romance? *I don't like either*
Video Games or Sports? *Video Games*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *I've still never played any Harvest Moon games*





Spoiler: Serious



Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? *I don't know if I can agree with everything said there, but I do think the schooling system needs to be changed. More practical classes would be really useful*
Is college still important to you? *Maybe if I could afford it*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? *It's pretty awful. I can't go to college because I can't afford it. I got accepted into every college I applied to (btw application fees are also a load of BS) and I got scholarships, but I still couldn't afford to go to college.*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *Idk I probably am because like I said before, depression often goes hand in hand with anxiety, but when you're depressed it's hard to get motivated to actually do anything and you just stop caring. Not to mention it costs money and therapy often isn't covered by insurance (at least not in the U.S.). Also I'm terrified of using phones and the only place nearby requires the patient to call themselves so I'm kind of screwed in that regard, and no one else seems to be willing to help me with anything either so, oh well I guess.*


----------



## KermitTea (May 2, 2014)

What a great way to earn some TBT bells. Will fill in more when I have time.



Spoiler



♦ S ♦ U ♦ R ♦ V ♦ E ♦ Y ♦ 
If you don't want to answer a question, just leave it blank or say N/A.
Rewarding finishers with TBT bells ~

A survey for the fun of it, I'm also curious on answers. More questions will be added along the way - feel free to discuss!


Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? Around 27k
Do you hide your status when you're online? Yep
Why or why not? I don't like people to know which thread I'm looking at...also, sometimes I'm AFK so I don't want people to think I'm ignoring them.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Basement.
Are you on TBT daily? Yeah.
What do you like about TBT? Friends and basically a good way to waste time
Best experience on TBT? Mafia (basement game), old times when I were running shops in TBT marketplace and retail...talking to friends, making new ones
What would you like added to TBT? A salt shaker collectible.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't know.
How did you come up with your username? It's my real name.
Did you make your own signature? Nope.
Did you make your own icon? Nope.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yeah!
Do you use a posting format? Sometimes.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.

Personal
What's your full first name? Karen
What's your nickname? Ren
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Sometimes over the phone they say "Kevin" although my voice totally sounds female.
Gender? Female 
What's your heritage?
How old are you?
What age does everyone mistake you for?
How many siblings? None
Are you mature? I guess.
Do you hold grudges over people? Sometimes, depends on situation and the severity of their crime
Favorite color? Changes a lot...pink, red, blue, purple
Favorite color scheme? Cool colors
Which state/area/country do you live in? California
What do you like about your area? Good weather 
What do you like to do in your area?
Where have you travelled to?
Are you a grammar police? Oh yes
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
What's a song that gives you good memories?
What's your biggest fear?
What's your greatest regret?
How many friends can you actually trust?
Ever dyed your hair? Nope
Have any piercings? Nope 
What color would you like to dye your hair? Not applicable 
Do you share a bedroom? Nope
Do you have any allergies? Yeah
What are you allergic to? Bamboo 
Do you have any pets? Yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have?dogs 
Name and ages of your pets? 
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Do you cook or bake? Bake
Do you have any kids? No...
If yes, do you want any more kids? 
If no, do you want any kids?
What are your favorite boy names?
What are your favorite girl names?
Do you like sports? Yeah
What sports do you play? Ice skating 
What sports do you watch?
What sports do you dislike?
What are your hobbies?
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything?
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation?
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
When's the last time you cried?
Ever been depressed?
Why?
Are you happy now?
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs?
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily?
Do you like attention?
Do you like getting sympathy?
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
What curse word do you say most often?
Are you scared of dying?
What kind of camera do you use?
Where is your dream house located?
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Would you call yourself smart?
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Do you have/want tattoos?
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?
What's your all-time favorite movie?
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
What's your all-time favorite book series?
What's your all-time favorite book?
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Favorite actor?
Favorite actress?
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie?
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen?
What's the most recent book you've read?
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback?
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books? 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Who's an overrated actor?
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

Video Games
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

may i also suggest you remove or change that very last question
theres often not even an answer to it, depression is from the _brain_
so
yeaaaah.


----------



## MisterEnigma (May 2, 2014)

I don't want to do all of these and I doubt anyone will read them but why not? 



Spoiler



*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* I think the label I've heard most is 'shy'.
*Why do you think they label you as that?* I think a lot of people are just too loud, honestly. They're too busy getting their opinions and thoughts out that they don't really care if anyone else contributes or has opinions of their own. I can't relate to most people, so sometimes I just sit back and observe quietly. 
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* I wish I felt like I connected with people and the world more. I often feel alien. It's a hard feeling to explain.
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* Introvert, it's a constant struggle of wanting to befriend someone who understands, and yet being exhausted by the idea of reaching out or getting close. In the end, it isn't worth it, and it never works out anyway. I find that being alone is often better.
*Are you scared of dying?* Part of me is, but it'll probably be more of a relief.
*Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Constantly. I have a very different way of looking at things sometimes, so I always feel that disconnect, especially with people my own age. 

*Are you a gamer?* I play video games, I don't really like to use labels. 
*What is your favorite game series? *I really adore the Paper Mario and Mario and Luigi RPG's, with the exceptions of Sticker Star and Dream Team. 
*Which consoles do you own?* N64, PS2, Xbox 360, Wii, various handhelds.
*Final Fantasy?* I don't really like the games that much, X was my first and aside from the terrific battle system, everything else was crap. Every other FF I've played has been mediocre in my opinion. 
*What was the last game you completed?* It might have been Outlast, I can't really remember.
*What are you currently playing?* Animal Crossing!
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* Mario Kart 8 but I can't afford a new system.
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* I'm not sure if everyone loves this, I'm sure it has quite a following though in its own right, but Alice: Madness Returns. Some elements in it are great and well done, like the art and the backgrounds, but as a game experience and take on Alice in Wonderland? It fails in execution in my opinion.


----------



## Farobi (May 2, 2014)

I'm gonna do this one section at a time. Busy rn but this'll be edited (probably).


----------



## radical6 (May 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> may i also suggest you remove or change that very last question
> theres often not even an answer to it, depression is from the _brain_
> so
> yeaaaah.


i think its worded kinda weird but it didnt bother me that much. i understood what they were trying to say


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i think its worded kinda weird but it didnt bother me that much. i understood what they were trying to say



i understand it but it's still kind of a silly question xP


----------



## radical6 (May 2, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i understand it but it's still kind of a silly question xP



i think they were just trying to say "why do you think you're depressed?" but its optional to answer it.


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i think they were just trying to say "why do you think you're depressed?" but its optional to answer it.



that's how i took it but i responded as to why i'm not getting help instead


----------



## Chibiusa (May 2, 2014)

I omit questions I didn't want to answer, yadda yadda. I have nothing better to do so I took a whack at it. 



Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums 
How many TBT bells do you have? --- I don't remember.
Do you hide your status when you're online? --- No--I don't see the point.
Why or why not? --- See above.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? --- I'unno, I just always refresh New Posts so.
Are you on TBT daily? --- Ish.
What do you like about TBT? --- Nothing in particular. Easier to find villagers I want and all that.
Best experience on TBT? --- Getting some dreamies for free.
How did you come up with your username? --- I love Sailor Moon and I think Chibiusa's name is cute.
Did you make your own signature? --- No.
Did you make your own icon? --- No.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? --- No, but I'd like to get a new sig.
Do you use a posting format? --- Nah.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? --- I just post unless I'm trying to sell someone.

Personal

Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? --- It happens, yeah.
Gender? --- Female.
How old are you? 21 in August.
What age does everyone mistake you for? --- I've been 20 since I was 14, if that makes sense.
How many siblings? --- One.
Are you mature? --- I'd like to think I am.
Do you hold grudges over people? --- Nah, no point.
Favorite color? --- Purple.
Are you a grammar police? --- I try not to be, but it happens. 
What's your biggest fear? --- Drowning/burning alive.
What's your greatest regret? --- Something that I did on the internet.
How many friends can you actually trust? --- A very select few.
Ever dyed your hair? --- No and I don't ever plan on it.
Have any piercings? --- Ears. I want my tragus done, though.
Do you share a bedroom? --- Thankfully, no.
Do you have any allergies? --- Currently dealing with mystery allergic reactions. Sucks.
What are you allergic to? --- Wish I knew.
Do you have any pets? --- Cat and ancient dog.
What's your biggest pet peeve? --- People who talk too close to my face, maybe. I'unno, I have a bunch.
Do you cook or bake? --- I'm too lazy.
Do you have any kids? --- No.
If no, do you want any kids? --- Definitely not anytime soon. I only want one or two, at most.
What are your favorite boy names? --- I've always liked the name Jason.
What are your favorite girl names? --- Always liked the name Miranda.
Do you like sports? --- Dance, if that counts.
What sports do you play? --- I don't.
What sports do you watch? --- Nada.
What are your hobbies? --- Wasting away in front of my laptop. I'm trying to get back into reading, though.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? --- Painting. I'm just too lazy.
Do you collect anything? --- Sailor Moon stuff.
What do you collect? --- ...just answered that.
When's the last time you cried? --- Yesterday.
Ever been depressed? --- All the time.
Why? --- Really? lol.
Are you happy now? --- No.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? --- A lot of things.

More Personal

Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? --- I come off as stuck up or mean.
Why do you think they label you as that? --- I think it's because of my resting *****face lol.
What's your religious view? --- Christian.
What's your most embarrassing moment? --- I have too many.
What makes you cringe about yourself? --- Appearance.
Have you ever done drugs? --- No, and I don't ever plan on trying. 0 interest.
Do you think common interests are important? --- Of course.
Do you get jealous easily? --- Nah. I'm too passive.
Do you like attention? --- Absolutely not.
Do you like getting sympathy? --- No.
Are you an introvert or extrovert? --- Hella introvert.
What curse word do you say most often? --- Fudge.
Are you scared of dying? --- I think everyone is to a certain degree.
What kind of camera do you use? --- ...my phone?
If you could fast forward your life, would you? --- No.
Would you call yourself smart? --- When I apply myself, definitely. 
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? --- Only if they completely neglected my table or were extremely rude. I've only ever done that once, though.
What issues are you facing in life right now? --- Constant battle with myself, due to both external and internal issues.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? --- I don't drink soda, so forever.
What was the last piece of candy you ate? --- I think it was a reese's egg.
What's your stupidest purchase? --- Some clothes that I've bought and never planned on wearing.
Do you lie to make people feel better? --- Sometimes.
Do you have/want tattoos? --- No, and I never want one.
Do you hate anyone? --- I don't use the word hate.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? --- Yes.

Brag About Yourself
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits? --- Patient, good listener, carefree... yeah.

Social Media

Do you have a snapchat? --- Yes.
Do you still use skype? --- Yes.
What's a hashtag you hate? --- All of them.
What social media are you addicted to? --- None.
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? --- tumblr

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? --- Love 'em.
Do you like TV shows? --- Don't watch TV anymore.
Do you like reading books? --- Yes.
What's your all-time favorite movie? --- The Lion King or Martyrs.
What's your all-time favorite TV series? --- RuPaul's Drag Race
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? --- No.
Favorite Disney movie? --- The Lion King.
Least favorite Disney movie? --- Brave.
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? --- There's been far too many. Tumbling Doll of Flesh was pretty terrible.
What's the most recent film you've seen? --- Pan's Labyrinth.
What's the most recent book you've read? --- Wonder by R.J. Palacio
What's your favorite book genre(s)? --- Horror/mystery/thriller
Do you go to the movie theaters often? --- Yes.
Or do you watch online? --- Both.
Favorite movie on netflix? --- I don't use Netflix.
Who is your favorite author? --- Stephen King.
Hard cover or paperback? --- Either.
What was the longest book you read? --- IT by Stephen King.
Do you listen to audio books? --- Nah.
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? --- No.
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? --- Eh, nothing.
How long does it take you to read a book? --- It depends on how invested I am.
What movie do you recommend to everyone? --- Martyrs.
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? --- I liked the books but hated the first film and never bothered with the others.
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? --- Never read the books; the movies were alriiiight.
Who's an overrated actress? --- Jennifer Lawrence.
Do you like anime? --- Obsessed.
What's your favorite anime? --- Air, Shinsekai yori, Kill la Kill, and Sailor Moon for nostalgia's sake.
What anime genre(s) do you like? --- Anything but ecchi/typical harem/reverse harem. Oh, and mecha. I cannot stand mecha.
Naruto or Bleach? --- Neither.
Did you like Death Note? --- I did.
Did you like Soul Eater? --- Watched one episode of it--I liked it. Probably will finish it eventually.
Did you like Vampire Knight? --- When I was younger, yes.
Did you like Dragonball? --- Grew up with it, so yes.
Shakugan no Shana? --- Never watched.
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? --- Never watched that one, either.
Nisekoi? --- I like it so far (rooting for Chitoge).
Clannad? --- Completely ****ing overrated anime.
School Days? --- Don't even.
Do you like manga? --- Eh.
Manga or anime? --- Anime.
What manga genre(s) do you like? --- Horror.
What manga do you want to become an anime? --- MPD Psycho would be interesting... as long as they did it right.
What manga are you currently reading? --- A bunch that I'll probably never finish.
What anime are you currently watching? --- http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Vesanus

Video Games
Are you a gamer? --- Casual.
What is your favorite game? --- Kingdom Hearts.
What is your favorite game series? --- KH series.
Favorite genre of games? --- I'll try anything.
Which consoles do you own? --- N64, PS2, GameCube, PSP, Gameboy (color, advance, advance SP), DS lite, and 3DS.
Final Fantasy? --- Need to finish the two games of that franchise that I own...
Little Big Planet? --- Looked fun.
What was the last game you completed? --- Was an RPGMaker game... Mad Father.
What are you currently playing? --- ACNL, KH3D... and a lot of other unfinished games.

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? --- Few close.
Pizza or Pasta? --- Pasta.
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? --- I scream.
Movies or Books? --- Depends on the mood.
Red or Blue? --- Red.
Pink or Purple? --- Purple.
Black or White? --- Black.
Dogs or Cats? --- Cats.
Hamsters or Mice? --- Hamsters.
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? --- Rabbits.
Chinchillas or Ferrets? --- Chinchillas.
Rain or Snow? --- Snow.
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? --- 100% cold weather.
Italy or France? --- Italy.
U.S. or Canada? --- Canada seems cleaner.
Australia or UK? --- Australia.
Skittles or M&Ms? --- M&Ms.
Autumn or Spring? --- Autumn.
Winter or Summer? --- Winter.
Public School or Home school? --- Public.
Horror or Comedy? --- Horror.
Drama or Romance? --- ..egh.
Video Games or Sports? --- Video games.
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? --- ****. Ani.. I don't know. I can't choose.

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? --- Definitely. 
Is college still important to you? --- Of course.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? --- Pretty terrible.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? --- If only it were that simple.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 2, 2014)

How many TBT bells do you have? *about 4.1k TBT bells*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *no*
Why or why not? *its easier for people to know when I'm online*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *activity stream, museum, basement, acnl brewsters cafe once in a while retail*
Are you on TBT daily? *yes*
What do you like about TBT? *some people*
Best experience on TBT? *my friends*
What would you like added to TBT? * uhhh *
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *MORE TBT FAIRS*
How did you come up with your username? *Middle name + fav number *
Did you make your own signature? *yes, Art of mayor is by coseacant though*
Did you make your own icon? *no, I commissioned it from kikiyama*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *try and guess LOL YEAH*
Do you use a posting format? *no?*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *both*


----------



## lazuli (May 2, 2014)

Spoiler: heck formatting



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 140 some
Do you hide your status when you're online? nah
Why or why not? idk
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? brewsters cafe and new leaf
Are you on TBT daily? p much
What do you like about TBT? theres lots of cool people and also animal crossing
Best experience on TBT? idk? getting a cherry collectable?
What would you like added to TBT? pshh
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? childrens day or somthing like. idk.
How did you come up with your username? eridan from homestuck
Did you make your own signature? not the art
Did you make your own icon? not the art
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? no
Do you use a posting format? yes but im not using it for this post
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? i do both

Personal
What's your full first name? miranda
What's your nickname? dont have one
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? saying it mee-rwanda or spelling it maranda
Gender? female
What's your heritage? idk
How old are you? not old
What age does everyone mistake you for? really not old
How many siblings? as many as i have
Are you mature? maybe
Do you hold grudges over people? kinda
Favorite color? mint and peach i guess
Favorite color scheme? this one is rly good
Which state/area/country do you live in? USA
What do you like about your area? nothing
What do you like to do in your area? nothing
Where have you travelled to? mexico and north USA
Are you a grammar police? no
What's a song that you recently got tired of? a lot
What's a song that gives you good memories? dearly beloved (kh)
What's your biggest fear? typical stuff like the dark
What's your greatest regret? havent had it yet
How many friends can you actually trust? all of them
Ever dyed your hair? no
Have any piercings? ew no
What color would you like to dye your hair? light blonde or something
Do you share a bedroom? all my life
Do you have any allergies? ye
What are you allergic to? grass, cats (kinda) etc
Do you have any pets? yea
If so, what kind of pets do you have? cats and dogs. we had fish and parakeets before and i had a snapping turtle
Name and ages of your pets? taco may june april jiji peter bailey midnight streak calcifer karkitty. not all of them are alive of course
What's your biggest pet peeve? people chewing/bretahing loudly (misophonia)
Do you cook or bake? BAKE hecka yeah
Do you have any kids? i am a kid
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? no
What are your favorite boy names? david and. jun i guess
What are your favorite girl names? willow is nice
Do you like sports? no
What sports do you play?
What sports do you watch?
What sports do you dislike?
What are your hobbies? boring stuff like html and knitting
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? other animes i think
Do you collect anything? nope
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation? dont know yet
What's your favorite quote? 'when it is dark out, you can see the stars'
What/Who is your inspiration? me
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? dont know. i hate a lot of things
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? getting recognized in school as amanda's sister (my sister is a senior and drum major)
When's the last time you cried? how am i supposed to know. last year i guess.
Ever been depressed? 
Why?
Are you happy now? meh
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? everything

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? okay
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? smart
Why do you think they label you as that? because im like. the best
What's your religious view? n/a
What's your most embarrassing moment? my life
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? bipolar and weeaboo
What makes you cringe about yourself? how i look
What's your most awkward moment? dont know
Have you ever done drugs? heck no
Do you think common interests are important? yep
Do you get jealous easily? kinda
Do you like attention? NO
Do you like getting sympathy? no
Are you an introvert or extrovert? introvert
What curse word do you say most often? [****]
Are you scared of dying? kinda
What kind of camera do you use? my phone haha it sucks
Where is your dream house located? not here haha. japan i guess, or istanbul
If you could fast forward your life, would you? heck no
Would you call yourself smart? yes
What was the last meal or food you cooked? tuna noodles last night (kinda)
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? if they were being rude on purpose
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? ive like never been on vacation
What issues are you facing in life right now? eocs and semester finals
What is the longest you could go without a soda? a week maybe
What was the last piece of candy you ate? smarties
What's your stupidest purchase? this stupid website where they send you something at keast 20 dollars in value and i. thought id get like a book. or kindle. or something but got this stupid orange purse
What is your earliest memory? preschool hahah
Do you lie to make people feel better? meh
Do you have/want tattoos? no
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone? just strongly dislike
Do you constantly doubt yourself? kinda

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? got a perfect score on a sculpture
Why should people be jealous of you? because im smart and i can draw
What are your true talents? singing i guess
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: forward, witty, kinda cute, smart, artistic
What are your best traits? hmm. idk
How are you a good friend? i listen to others, talk w em, laugh and joke or something
How are you a good person? basically above
What are your aspirations? ?
Do you know any party tricks? nope
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:
- my cats name went from silver ==> disney ==> tsktsktsktsk ==> cat
- my kitten is named after the cat from kikis delivery service
- i want to learn 2d animation
- im making a video game
- im terrified of the dark
- i went to comic con
- i baked over 40 cupcakes for three people in 7th grade once
- i lost my turtle in my house. twice
- i dont like dancing
- i have terrible eyesight

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? tumblr, twitter, fc2
Do you have an ask.fm? no
Do you have a snapchat? no
What's your instagram? no
How many followers do you have? 
How many are you following? 
Do you like for like? 
Do you like for follow? 
What's your twitter? @s_jwtw
How many followers do you have? 3
How many are you following? 25
Do you follow for follow? idk
Do you unfollow for unfollow? no
Do you follow to unfollow? what
Snapchat or Kik? none
Do you still use skype? yeah
Facebook or Google+? tumblr
Twitter or Instagram? twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? #superwholock
What's a social media you hate? facebook
What's a social media you love? tumblr
What social media are you addicted to? i use tumblr a lot
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your instagram theme? n/a
What's your tumblr theme? a theme by drearythemes
What's your twitter theme? the new one

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? yep
Do you like TV shows? kinda
Do you like reading books? yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? bttf i guess
What's your all-time favorite TV series? i dont really watch tv anymore. house md
What's your all-time favorite book series? heck if i know
What's your all-time favorite book? a lot
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? a lot
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? bttf and avatar
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? big bang theory
Favorite actor? idk
Favorite actress? idk
What TV show genre(s) do you like? I DONT WATCH A LOT OF TV
What movie genre(s) do you like? comedy/action/whatever
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? romcom (SHUT IT KAR) im not really into scifi
What movie made you cry the most? instructions not included
What TV series made you cry the most? .
What book made you cry the most? .
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? yep yep YES
Favorite Disney movie? whoo a lot
Least favorite Disney movie? .
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? anything like grown-ups or the hangover
What is the stupidest book you've read? .
What's the most recent film you've seen? nacho libre
What's the most recent book you've read? the shining
What's your favorite book genre(s)? adventure i guess
Do you go to the movie theaters often? nope
Or do you watch online? .
Favorite movie on netflix? .
Who is your favorite author? .
Hard cover or paperback? hard cover is rly nice
What was the longest book you read? deathly hollows
Do you listen to audio books?  no
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? id make it better
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? GODZILLA
What upcoming book are you most excited for? hmm.
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? .
Did you like The Fosters? what
Did you like Lost? what
Did you like Prison Break? what
Did you like Heroes? what
Did you like Hannibal? what
Did you like South Park? what
Futurama? what
Family Guy? what
American Dad? what
The Walking Dead? what
Glee? what
How I Met Your Mother? ayyyyyyyyyyyy
Scrubs? what
Breaking Bad? what
Who's your favorite fictional character? APH AMERICA AND JAPAN
What's your OTPs? AMERIPAN. THATS IT
What are your ship? roberto asakiku ameripan frapan nedpan. lots of pans
What show did you like that got cancelled? .
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? .
How long does it take you to read a book? a few days. i read the first hunger games in one day
What movie do you recommend to everyone? bttf
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? nah
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? sure
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? nah
Who's an overrated actor? benedinkle cinnabon
Who's an overrated actress? ??????
Who's an underrated actor? ???????
Who's an underrated actress? ???????????????
What's an underrated book series? _????????????????????_
What's an underrated TV series? .
What's an underrated movie? .
Do you like anime? kinda
What's your favorite anime? hetalia
What anime genre(s) do you like? .
Naruto or Bleach? n/a
Did you like Death Note? ye
Did you like Soul Eater? what
Did you like Vampire Knight? HECK NO
Did you like Dragonball? NAH
Shakugan no Shana? WHAT
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? HWAT
Nisekoi? I DONT
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? NO
Clannad? IDONT KNOW
School Days? WHAT
Do you like manga? i guess
Manga or anime? both
What manga genre(s) do you like? school manga is rly cool but like. idk
What manga do you want to become an anime? .
What manga are you currently reading? ?????
What anime are you currently watching? we jsut finished princess monoke

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? sure. anything is possible with popsicle
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? what no thats just. strange
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? i dont like talking about politics and govt stuff
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? i dont like american education
What do you think about North Korea? ehh its decent. 
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? n/a??? / /??
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? heck if i know son
Is there life beyond Earth? the universe is infinite. sure
Is there an afterlife? do you think theres an afterlife
Do you believe in magic? meh
Do you believe in ghosts? HEKC YEAH SON THATS SCARY

Video Games
Are you a gamer? kinda
What is your favorite game? kh will always be in my heart but ACNL is rly cool
What is your favorite game series? all 9137519831861 kh games
Favorite genre of games? hmm.
Which consoles do you own? 3ds. haha
Did you like Resident Evil? its ok
Final Fantasy? nah
Call of Duty? heck no
Little Big Planet? ITS SO CUTE UGH I WANT TO PLAY IT AGAIN.
What was the last game you completed? kh...something. i think
What are you currently playing? acnl
What upcoming game are you most excited about? SUPER SMASH BROS BECAUSE. WII FIT aND VILLAGER
What are you planning to play? whatever i wat
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? any fps games

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? few friends
Pizza or Pasta? pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
Movies or Books? movies are rad but so are books
Red or Blue? *RED >*
Pink or Purple? why not both
Black or White? both
Dogs or Cats? cats
Hamsters or Mice? hamster
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? bun
Chinchillas or Ferrets? chinchillas are chill B)
Rain or Snow? snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold heck yeah
Italy or France? turkey
U.S. or Canada? canada
Australia or UK? new zealand
Skittles or M&Ms? m&ms
Autumn or Spring? autumn
Winter or Summer? winter
Public School or Home school? public
Horror or Comedy? horror
Drama or Romance? drama
Video Games or Sports? video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? it can be really improved
Is college still important to you? yes
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? thats messed up.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? .


----------



## bluegoat14 (May 2, 2014)

Interesting idea!


----------



## KermitTea (May 3, 2014)

I wonder if anyone is actually gonna go through this and read it...especially GUESTS ooOOooOoOooOOOoooOOo


----------



## Hot (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: -






Spoiler: Bell Tree Forums



*How many TBT bells do you have?* Only around 700.
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* Yup.
*Why or why not? *I don't have any conversations with others anyways, so why not?
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* The Basement and the Introduction Board. I lurk on all parts though.
*Are you on TBT daily?* Yes, sadly.
*What do you like about TBT?* It's a forum.
*Did you make your own signature?* Yes.
*Did you make your own icon?* Yes.
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* No.
*Do you use a posting format?* No.
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* I just post.





Spoiler: Personal



*What's your full first name?* I have many due to travelling.
*What's your nickname?* K, Tsun, A, and Ki are the ones people use the most.
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* No.
*Gender? * Idk
*How old are you?* 16
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* 14
*How many siblings?* 2
*Are you mature?* I don't know. Am I?
*Do you hold grudges over people?* It depends on what they've done.
*Favorite color(s)?* Green, blue and red.
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* U.S.A.
*What do you like about your area?* The community.
*What do you like to do in your area?* Live in it.
*Are you a grammar police?* No.
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* Counting Stars by OneRepublic
*What's your greatest regret?* Finding a wad of cash and using it.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* 3.
*Ever dyed your hair?* Once.
*Have any piercings?* On one of my ears, yeah.
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* Natural black.
*Do you share a bedroom?* No.
*Do you have any allergies?* No.
*Do you cook or bake?* Yes.
*Do you have any kids?* No.
*If no, do you want any kids?* Ask me in 10 years.
*Do you like sports?* I guess. The competitive factor plays a huge role.
*What sports do you play?* Soccer, swimming and volleyball.
*What sports do you dislike?* American football and baseball.
*Do you collect anything?* I suppose.
*What do you collect?* Books.
*What's your favorite quote?* "Makeup won't hide the hideousness that lies within you" by ???
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* Making online friends.
*When's the last time you cried?* About 5 months ago, 'round New Years.
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* My endurance.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 3, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Um.. I think that some of these questions are a bit unsafe. Giving your age, name, and where, or what state, you live in is not safe. Anyone can see it and find you, no joke.



Unless somebody is interested to stalk you, nobody will go through that hell long questions and answers of yours (i mean to everyone).


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Unless somebody is interested to stalk you, nobody will go through that hell long questions and answers of yours (i mean to everyone).



This, im so lazy D:


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2014)

Alrighty, here it goes.



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? 1507.
Do you hide your status when you're online? Yes.
Why or why not? To prevent people from analyzing my online times in TBT Mafia.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Basement, Brewster's Cafe, Bell Tree HQ, Introduction Board.
Are you on TBT daily? Yes.
What do you like about TBT? The IRC.
Best experience on TBT? TBT IRC Mafia is awesome.
What would you like added to TBT? The ability to reorder collectibles.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Eh, whatever they do is good.
How did you come up with your username? I love Majora's Mask.
Did you make your own signature? Yes.
Did you make your own icon? No.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No.
Do you use a posting format? Nope.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.

*Personal*.
What's your full first name? Andrew.
What's your nickname? Andrew, Andy, Drew.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Never.
Gender? Male.
What's your heritage? My grandparents on my mother's side were born in Poland and moved here.  My father's side is from Germany or Hungary.
How old are you? 21.
What age does everyone mistake you for? I don't get my age mistake.
How many siblings? Four.
Are you mature? Sometimes, when I need to be.
Do you hold grudges over people? Depends on what they did.
Favorite color? Dark blue.
Favorite color scheme? Forest scheme.
Which state/area/country do you live in? Maryland, USA.
What do you like about your area? The food. You can find cuisines of any country around here.
What do you like to do in your area? Eat.
Where have you travelled to? Canada, Michigan, D.C.
Are you a grammar police? Yes.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? The Great Sea theme from Wind Waker.
What's a song that gives you good memories? The Fame by Lady Gaga
What's your biggest fear? Sinking on a ship in the middle of the ocean.
What's your greatest regret? Declining to answer.
How many friends can you actually trust? A few.
Ever dyed your hair? Yes, I dyed it a lighter brown.
Have any piercings? Yeah, in my left ear.
What color would you like to dye your hair? A nice looking ginger color.
Do you share a bedroom? No thank god.
Do you have any allergies? Yes.
What are you allergic to? Pollen. I used to be allergic to nuts and fish.
Do you have any pets? Yes.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? Five pitbulls.
Name and ages of your pets? Nandy, Cricket, Doodle, Mr. B, Teddy, and I can't remember the ages.
What's your biggest pet peeve? Customers at work.
Do you cook or bake? Nope.
Do you have any kids? No.
If yes, do you want any more kids? Never.
If no, do you want any kids? Never.
What are your favorite boy names? I don't have any.
What are your favorite girl names? I don't have any.
Do you like sports? Not really.
What sports do you play? I don't.
What sports do you watch? I don't.
What sports do you dislike? Soccer (or football as it's called by Europeans)
What are your hobbies? Gaming.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Sewing, baking.
Do you collect anything? No.
What do you collect? Nothing.
What is your main motivation? Survival.
What's your favorite quote? I have none.
What/Who is your inspiration? I don't have any.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Michael Jackson and the Beatles.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I'm famous on TBT. What more do I need?
When's the last time you cried?
Ever been depressed? Nope.
Why? No.
Are you happy now? Yeah.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Have a better attitude about things.

*More Personal*
What's your relationship with your parents like? Good.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Flamboyant gay.
Why do you think they label you as that? Because I'm slightly flamboyantly gay.
What's your religious view? Atheist.
What's your most embarrassing moment? Not answering.
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? I can't think of any.
What makes you cringe about yourself? High school moments.
What's your most awkward moment? **** in high school.
Have you ever done drugs? Does alcohol count?
Do you think common interests are important? Yes.
Do you get jealous easily? No.
Do you like attention? Depends on the situation.
Do you like getting sympathy? No, it's awkward.
Are you an introvert or extrovert? I used to be a major introvert.
What curse word do you say most often? Betch
Are you scared of dying? No.
What kind of camera do you use? My camera phone on the Samsung Galaxy S3.
Where is your dream house located? I don't exactly have a dream location.
If you could fast forward your life, would you? No.
Would you call yourself smart? Yes.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Grilled cheese.
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If I found out they spit in my food.
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? I don't go on vacation much.
What issues are you facing in life right now? Issues with my long distance boyfriend.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Few hours. I just need a fruit juice and I'll be fine.
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Cadbury eggs.
What's your stupidest purchase? Not gonna even start.
What is your earliest memory? Accidentally punching out the upstairs window screen at my first house.
Do you lie to make people feel better? It's a requirement to be in customer service.
Do you have/want tattoos? No and no.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? No.
Do you hate anyone? No.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? No.

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life? I don't feel like answering this.
Why should people be jealous of you? I'm rich compared to retail worker standards.
What are your true talents? Successful multitasking
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: Witty, cheerful, hungry, easy-going
What are your best traits? I'm witty.
How are you a good friend? I don't feel like answering this.
How are you a good person? I don't feel like answering this.
What are your aspirations? I don't feel like answering this.
Do you know any party tricks? No.
If so, what party tricks can you do? No.
10 random facts about you: I'm on the IRC constantly. I am a gamer. I get moody easily. I'm 6ft tall. I may be extremely skinny but I'm not a damn lightweight drinker. I suck at singing but I love to sing. I eat constantly. I can do a falsetto. I am on TBT constantly. I have a crappy laptop.

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? TBT, Tumblr, Facebook
Do you have an ask.fm? No.
Do you have a snapchat? No.
What's your instagram? No.
How many followers do you have? On Tumblr, I have 211.
How many are you following? 30.
Do you like for like? No.
Do you like for follow? No.
What's your twitter? oath2order
How many followers do you have? 15
How many are you following? 19
Do you follow for follow? No.
Do you unfollow for unfollow? No.
Do you follow to unfollow? No.
Snapchat or Kik? Neither.
Do you still use skype? Yes.
Facebook or Google+? Facebook.
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter.
What's a hashtag you hate? #swag
What's a social media you hate? Tumblr
What's a social media you love? Tumblr
What social media are you addicted to? TBT
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr
What's your instagram theme? I don't have one.
What's your tumblr theme? Custom.
What's your twitter theme? None.

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
Do you like movies? Yes.
Do you like TV shows? Yes.
Do you like reading books? Yes.
What's your all-time favorite movie? Mean Girls
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Breaking Bad.
What's your all-time favorite book series? Harry Potter
What's your all-time favorite book? Don't have one
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? 
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? 
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Supernatural
Favorite actor? Don't have one.
Favorite actress? Don't have one.
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Action, drama, comedy.
What movie genre(s) do you like? Action, drama, comedy.
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Foreign
What movie made you cry the most? None.
What TV series made you cry the most? The Office
What book made you cry the most? None.
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? No.
Favorite Disney movie? Frozen.
Least favorite Disney movie? The Lion King.
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Can't think of any.
What is the stupidest book you've read? Can't think of any.
What's the most recent film you've seen? Mean Girls. Again.
What's the most recent book you've read? Can't think of any.
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Can't think of any.
Do you go to the movie theaters often? No.
Or do you watch online? ...I cannot answer this >.> <.<
Favorite movie on Netflix? None. I watch elsewhere.
Who is your favorite author? None.
Hard cover or paperback? Either is good.
What was the longest book you read? The Bible.
Do you listen to audio books? No.
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? No.
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? The Avengers 2. I'm sure there's something else.
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters? No.
Did you like Lost? YES.
Did you like Prison Break? No.
Did you like Heroes? No.
Did you like Hannibal? No.
Did you like South Park? No.
Futurama? Yes.
Family Guy? Yes.
American Dad? No.
The Walking Dead? No.
Glee? Sadly yes.
How I Met Your Mother? No.
Scrubs? No.
Breaking Bad? YES.  YES.  YES.  YES.  YES.  YES.  YES.  YES.
Who's your favorite fictional character? NO.
What's your OTPs? NO.
What are your ship? NO.
What show did you like that got cancelled? Terra Nova.
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Orange is the New Black.
How long does it take you to read a book? Depends on the book.
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Mean Girls
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? Breaking Dawn Part One, for what it was, was not that bad.
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes.
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? No.
Who's an overrated actor? Darren Criss.
Who's an overrated actress? The one from the Hunger Games.
Who's an underrated actor? No.
Who's an underrated actress? No.
What's an underrated book series? No.
What's an underrated TV series? No.
What's an underrated movie? No.
Do you like anime? No.
What's your favorite anime? No.
What anime genre(s) do you like?  No.
Naruto or Bleach? No.
Did you like Death Note? No.
Did you like Soul Eater? No.
Did you like Vampire Knight? No.
Did you like Dragonball? No.
Shakugan no Shana? No.
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? No.
Nisekoi? No.
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? No.
Clannad? No.
School Days? No.
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime? No.
What manga genre(s) do you like? No.
What manga do you want to become an anime? No.
What manga are you currently reading? No.
What anime are you currently watching? No.

*Why or Why Not?*
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? Yes.
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? No.
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Corrupt, definitely.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? They need to stop this general education bull****. Contrary to what people believe, you literally do not need anything higher than algebra for most career paths.
What do you think about North Korea? I'd love to see what it's like.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? I can't think of any.
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Yes.
Is there life beyond Earth? Considering how big the universe is, there has to be.
Is there an afterlife? No.
Do you believe in magic? Yes.
Do you believe in ghosts? Yes.

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer? YES.
What is your favorite game? Majora's Mask / RuneScape
What is your favorite game series? Legend of Zelda
Favorite genre of games? Action / Open world
Which consoles do you own? Wii U, PC, DS, 3DS, Gameboy Advance, N64
Did you like Resident Evil? No.
Final Fantasy? No.
Call of Duty? No.
Little Big Planet? No.
What was the last game you completed? Wind Waker HD. (not yet but whatever)
What are you currently playing? Wind Waker HD.
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Legend of Zelda Wii U.
What are you planning to play? Everything.
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? League of Legends.

*This or That*
Few close friends or many friends? Few close.
Pizza or Pasta? Pasta.
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice cream.
Movies or Books? Movies.
Red or Blue? Blue.
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? White
Hamsters or Mice? Mice
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Guinea pigs
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S.
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Spring
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing


----------



## Pathetic (May 3, 2014)

finish later umm



Spoiler: hi



How many TBT bells do you have?: sidebar
Do you hide your status when you're online?: idk
Why or why not?: because im an undercover spy
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?: basement // irc
Are you on TBT daily?: usually
What do you like about TBT?: minties
Best experience on TBT?: meeting friends
What would you like added to TBT?: A GROUP DEDICATED TO MY JOKES
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?: N/A
How did you come up with your username?: i actually might change it to shnuppy lol
Did you make your own signature?: Yes.
Did you make your own icon?: Yes.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?: Yes.
Do you use a posting format?: Sometimes.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?: both
♠♠
What's your full first name?: Elise.
What's your nickname?: mook for some reasnon???
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?: Ugh. Yes. Alise.
Gender?: female
What's your heritage?: N/A
How old are you?: 60000 yrs
What age does everyone mistake you for?: 500 yrs
How many siblings?: 6
Are you mature?: yea i guess
Do you hold grudges over people?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Favorite color?: N/A
Favorite color scheme?: N/LA
Which state/area/country do you live in?
What do you like about your area?: my friends are there
What do you like to do in your area?: scooter
Where have you travelled to?: Florida to Massachusetts . driving there in a car
Are you a grammar police?: not really
What's a song that you recently got tired of?: none
What's a song that gives you good memories?: ??????????????
What's your biggest fear?: dying alone / being alone
What's your greatest regret?: lying
How many friends can you actually trust?: 6
Ever dyed your hair?: no
Have any piercings?: no
What color would you like to dye your hair?: maybe
Do you share a bedroom?: sometimes
Do you have any allergies?: idk
What are you allergic to?: ????
Do you have any pets?: used to 
If so, what kind of pets do you have?: n/a
Name and ages of your pets?: sunshine, lola x3, creampuff
What's your biggest pet peeve?: me
Do you cook or bake?: ew no
Do you have any kids?: no
If yes, do you want any more kids?: i uh
If no, do you want any kids?: idk
What are your favorite boy names?: i like the name cody
What are your favorite girl names?: athena is cute
Do you like sports?: sure
What sports do you play?: volleyball
What sports do you watch?: all kinds
What sports do you dislike?: n/a
What are your hobbies?: doing absolutely nothing with my life a.k.a drawing // reading // writing // computer stuff
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?: photography and sewing // quilting {going to take classes}
Do you collect anything?: no
What do you collect?: no
What is your main motivation?: me
What's your favorite quote?: uh n/a
What/Who is your inspiration?: my aunt
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?: n/a
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?: never
When's the last time you cried?: today
Ever been depressed?: kind of
Why?: anxiety
Are you happy now?: yeah i guess
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?: temper 
♠♠
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?: tumblr / ask.fm / ???
Do you have an ask.fm?: yeah
Do you have a snapchat?: no
What's your instagram?: no
How many followers do you have?: no
How many are you following?: no
Do you like for like?: no
Do you like for follow?: no
What's your twitter?: no
How many followers do you have?: no
How many are you following?: no
Do you follow for follow?: sometimes
Do you unfollow for unfollow?: no
Do you follow to unfollow?: if necessary
Snapchat or Kik?: snapchat
Do you still use skype?: sometimes
Facebook or Google+?: neither 
Twitter or Instagram?: neither 
What's a hashtag you hate?: #gamergirl 
What's a social media you hate?: lots
What's a social media you love?: tumblr ♥♥♥♥♥
What social media are you addicted to?: ^
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?: tumblr ofc
What's your instagram theme?: no
What's your tumblr theme?: um i dont remember
What's your twitter theme?: no
♠♠
What's your relationship with your parents like?: complicated or wishy washy but i love em 
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?: weird
Why do you think they label you as that?: my hugs are too tight / i do weird stuff
What's your religious view?: n/a
What's your most embarrassing moment?: **ahem** i was at lunch and my crush, and well my friends teased me alot. my friends pushed me to him and he ran into the bahtroom and i dont even
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?: emo
What makes you cringe about yourself?: meanness
What's your most awkward moment?: crush moments
Have you ever done drugs?: No!!!
Do you think common interests are important?: ya i guess
Do you get jealous easily?: a little
Do you like attention?: sometimes
Do you like getting sympathy?: i guess
Are you an introvert or extrovert?: yes
What curse word do you say most often?: ****
Are you scared of dying?: YES
What kind of camera do you use?: nothng
Where is your dream house located?: my butt- otherwise canada
If you could fast forward your life, would you?: no
Would you call yourself smart?: yes
What was the last meal or food you cooked?: pizza
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?: theres a fly in my soup
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?: coins
What issues are you facing in life right now?: fear
What is the longest you could go without a soda?: months
What was the last piece of candy you ate?: a jolly rancher
What's your stupidest purchase?: buying new leaf, ruining my priorities in life 
What is your earliest memory?: i went to a backyard pool
Do you lie to make people feel better?: sometimes..
Do you have/want tattoos?: no
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?: no
Do you hate anyone?: i dont rly hate but i dislike someone
Do you constantly doubt yourself?: ya




ill finish later


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler:  I'm sorry, i literally butchered your survey.




*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? *4000+*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *Nop*
Why or why not? *No reason*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *Everywhere*
Are you on TBT daily? *Depends*
What do you like about TBT? *The members*
Best experience on TBT? *ACNL Launch Countdown + Party or Drawing Peoples Requests*
What would you like added to TBT? *Custom Characters*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *Dunno*
How did you come up with your username? *An old OC*
Did you make your own signature? *Yup*
Did you make your own icon? *Yup*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *Yup*
Do you use a posting format? *Nop*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *Meh, Both... i guess.*

*Personal*
What's your full first name? *Cabbage*
What's your nickname? *Senpai*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *Nop*
Gender? *Mail*
What's your heritage? *Harriet*
How old are you? *Grave*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *Dead*
How many siblings? *7+*
Are you mature? *In RL yes, Not so much in forums.*
Do you hold grudges over people? *Nop*
Favorite color? *Black*
Favorite color scheme? *Pastel?*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *New York*
What do you like about your area? *Free both literally & figuratively*
What do you like to do in your area? *NOTHING*
Where have you travelled to? *A Place*
Are you a grammar police? *You did that on purpose didn't you e_e*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *N/A*
What's a song that gives you good memories?*Prolly something from the Naruto OST*
What's your biggest fear? *Wrinkles*
What's your greatest regret? *Being born*
How many friends can you actually trust? *2*
Ever dyed your hair? *Nop*
Have any piercings? *Nop*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *Nop*
Do you share a bedroom? *Yep*
Do you have any allergies? *Don't think so*
What are you allergic to? *You*
Do you have any pets? *Meh... No.*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *Cats but they aren't my pets.*
Name and ages of your pets? *N/A*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *N/A*
Do you cook or bake? *I wish*
Do you have any kids? *No way*
If yes, do you want any more kids? *NOOOOO*
If no, do you want any kids? *NOOOO!*
What are your favorite boy names?*Jamal*
What are your favorite girl names? *Sugar*
Do you like sports? *Yes*
What sports do you play? *Gaming*
What sports do you watch? *E3*
What sports do you dislike? *N/A*
What are your hobbies? *Hobbits*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *Sewer Dungeoning*
Do you collect anything? *I'm A Hoarder plz help*
What do you collect? *Everything*
What is your main motivation? *Everything*
What's your favorite quote? *I forgot*
What/Who is your inspiration? *Myself*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *Myself?*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *N/A*
When's the last time you cried? *Right now. This is long and painful (That's what she said)*
Ever been depressed? *Yeah...*
Why? *This. (Nah, its prolly from staying in all day.)*
Are you happy now? *Meh*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *My piano skills *

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment? *My life*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?*me!*
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs? *Want some?... NO!*
Do you think common interests are important? *Somewhat*
Do you get jealous easily? *Probably*
Do you like attention? *No cause then i start to tear up.*
Do you like getting sympathy? 
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *Introvert strangely enough.*
What curse word do you say most often? *Nop*
Are you scared of dying? *Yes, only cause those i leave behind will be forever scared (If i was forgotten then not really)*
What kind of camera do you use? *A Camera*
Where is your dream house located? *Somewhere in the Dream Suite*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *No cause I'd end up with a lot of weeds*
Would you call yourself smart? *I think so *
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *Toast, pro right?*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *When they're rude.*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? 
What issues are you facing in life right now? *Issues #1, #4 & 6.*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *Years.*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *D: I can't remember. Prolly something chocolate*
What's your stupidest purchase? 
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better? *Not usually. I'm cold "insert elsa pun here"*
Do you have/want tattoos? *Nop*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone? *I hate NO one*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Ye*

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life? *Dunno*
Why should people be jealous of you? *They shouldn't*
What are your true talents? *Can't list them all here, cause y'know, I'm very skilled.*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *Talented, Charming, Smart, Brainy, Goat.*
What are your best traits? *Not sure actually*
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations? *Stars*
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you: *Chocolate, Chocolate, Chocolate, Goat, Chocolate*

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *Tumblr, Twitter, Tumblr*
Do you have an ask.fm? *Nop*
Do you have a snapchat?*Nop*
What's your instagram? *Ehhhh*
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter? *To lazy to post it *
How many followers do you have? *20?*
How many are you following? *70 or 90?*
Do you follow for follow? *Nop*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *Depends*
Do you follow to unfollow? *Haa!*
Snapchat or Kik? *N/A*
Do you still use skype? *Meh not really*
Facebook or Google+? *Neither*
Twitter or Instagram? *Twitter*
What's a hashtag you hate? *N/A*
What's a social media you hate? *Google+*
What's a social media you love?  *Tumblr*
What social media are you addicted to? *Tumblr*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *Tumblr*
What's your instagram theme? *N/A*
What's your tumblr theme? *Custom*
What's your twitter theme? *Custom*

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?  *Meh*
Do you like TV shows?  *Meh*
Do you like reading books?  *No*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *Animal Crossing Movie*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *N/A*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *N/A*
What's your all-time favorite book? *N/A*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *You're expecting me to say frozen?*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *How to Train Your Dragon*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?  *N/A*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *Nop*
Favorite actor?  *Nop*
Favorite actress? *Nop*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *I'm not really sure*
What movie genre(s) do you like?  *^^^^^*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *N/A*
What movie made you cry the most? *N/A*
What TV series made you cry the most? *N/A*
What book made you cry the most? *N/A*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *Only cause of irritated eyes*
Favorite Disney movie? *Frozen i guess?*
Least favorite Disney movie? *N/A*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *Scary Movies 1,2,3,4 & 5*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *N/A*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *Captain America 2*
What's the most recent book you've read? *This Survey*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *N/A*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *Only been there once*
Or do you watch online?  *Meh*
Favorite movie on netflix?  *N/A*
Who is your favorite author? *N/A*
Hard cover or paperback? *N/A*
What was the longest book you read? *This book*
Do you listen to audio books?  *Every now and then*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?  *I think about it*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *HTTYD2!*
What upcoming book are you most excited for?  *Nop*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *Nop*
Did you like The Fosters? *N/A*
Did you like Lost? *<3*
Did you like Prison Break?  *<3*
Did you like Heroes? *<3*
Did you like Hannibal? *N/A*
Did you like South Park? *Somewhat*
Futurama? *Meh*
Family Guy? *Somewhat*
American Dad? *Meh*
The Walking Dead? *Somewhat*
Glee?  *Nop*
How I Met Your Mother? *N/A*
Scrubs? *N/A*
Breaking Bad? *N/A*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *Luffy!*
What's your OTPs? *I forget*
What are your ship? *N/A*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *Teen Titans*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? *X Factor?*
How long does it take you to read a book? *Well so far its taken 20 mins to read this one.*
What movie do you recommend to everyone? *How to Train Your Dragon*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *N/A*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *N/A*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *<3*
Who's an overrated actor? *Myself*
Who's an overrated actress? *N/A*
Who's an underrated actor? *N/A*
Who's an underrated actress? *N/A*
What's an underrated book series? *N/A*
What's an underrated TV series? *N/A*
What's an underrated movie? *N/A*
Do you like anime? *<<<<<<<<<<<<33333*
What's your favorite anime? *One Piece*
What anime genre(s) do you like? *Comedy*
Naruto or Bleach? *Naruto*
Did you like Death Note? *Mhm*
Did you like Soul Eater? *Mhm*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *N/A*
Did you like Dragonball? *N/A*
Shakugan no Shana? *Mhm*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? *Mhm*
Nisekoi? *N/A*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *N/A*
Clannad? *N/A*
School Days? *N/A*
Do you like manga? *Ye*
Manga or anime? *Anime*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *Romance or Action i suppose.*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *Dunno*
What manga are you currently reading? *One Piece & Hunter x Hunter*
What anime are you currently watching? *One Piece & Hunter X Hunter*

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *YaaahaaNop*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *Nop*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *Everyone does.*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? *Stay home kids*
What do you think about North Korea? *Kim*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? *Dunno*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? *Wow, this got deep all of a sudden*
Is there life beyond Earth? *Nop*
Is there an afterlife? *Nop*
Do you believe in magic? *Nop*
Do you believe in ghosts? *Nop*

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer? *YAAAHHAAS*
What is your favorite game? *Animal Crossing, Smash Bros or Mother 3*
What is your favorite game series? *Animal Crossing or Smash Bros*
Favorite genre of games?  *RPG*
Which consoles do you own? *Trash.*
Did you like Resident Evil? *Mehhhhh*
Final Fantasy? *Meehhhhh*
Call of Duty? *No.*
Little Big Planet? *Meh*
What was the last game you completed? *Kingdom Hearts 2*
What are you currently playing? *Child of Light*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *Go have a look on that thread.*
What are you planning to play? *Everything. Including piano.*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *Dunno*

*This or That*
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? *1*
Pizza or Pasta? *YOU CANT DO THIS TO ME!*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *1*
Movies or Books? *1*
Red or Blue? *2*
Pink or Purple? *2*
Black or White? *1*
Dogs or Cats? *12*
Hamsters or Mice? *1*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *2*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *1*
Rain or Snow? *1*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *2*
Italy or France? *1*
U.S. or Canada? *1*
Australia or UK? *2*
Skittles or M&Ms? *Jay-Z*
Autumn or Spring? *2*
Winter or Summer? *2*
Public School or Home school? *2*
Horror or Comedy? *They're pretty much the same thing.*
Drama or Romance? *1*
Video Games or Sports? *Video Games!*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *Lol*





Spoiler:  It was fun though :)



*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?  *Stay at home kids*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *We all know it isn't that easy.*


----------



## Flop (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Uh



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?  *Like 1400 or so*
Do you hide your status when you're online?  *No*
Why or why not?  */*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?  *Brewster's Cafe and the Bell Tree HQ*
Are you on TBT daily?  *Yes, but I may not post every day*
What do you like about TBT?  *Erry'thing.*
Best experience on TBT?  *Probably just talking and playing with all the amazing members of this community.* 
What would you like added to TBT?  *Stricter spamming rules* 
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?  
How did you come up with your username?
Did you make your own signature?  *Nope*
Did you make your own icon?  *Yeh*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?  *Yes*
Do you use a posting format?  *Um*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?  *Mostly just post, but I make a thread occasionally.*

Personal
What's your full first name?  *Mitchell*   .___.
What's your nickname?  *Flop?*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?  *Whenever I go to a fast food restaurant and tell them my name for the order, they always type in "Michelle."  *sighs**
Gender?  *Male*
What's your heritage?  *I am of descent from a bunch of European countries.  Not sure what you mean 0_o*
How old are you?  *17*
What age does everyone mistake you for?  *Lol, like 15.*
How many siblings?  *1*
Are you mature?  *Yeah, but I have my moments.*
Do you hold grudges over people?  *No, but I never forget.*
Favorite color?  *Green?  Blue?  I don't know *
Favorite color scheme?  *Monochrome*
Which state/area/country do you live in?  *Tennessee, United States*
What do you like about your area?  **snorts**
What do you like to do in your area?  *Lol, there's not much to do where I live.  My girlfriend and I just go out to eat all the time.*
Where have you travelled to?  *Basically every state North and East of Florida.*
Are you a grammar police?  *No, but it irks me when people use improper grammar.  I normally just hold my tongue.*
What's a song that you recently got tired of?  *"Royals" by Lorde.  Blegh.*
What's a song that gives you good memories?  *There's too many to list 0_o*
What's your biggest fear?  *Being alone D:*
What's your greatest regret?  *Any time I have lied before.*
How many friends can you actually trust?  *A fair number, actually*
Ever dyed your hair?  *No*
Have any piercings?  *No*
What color would you like to dye your hair?  *I'd prefer to keep my hair color*
Do you share a bedroom?  *No*
Do you have any allergies?  *Yes*
What are you allergic to?  In some extreme cases, I can be allergic to cats.
Do you have any pets?  *Yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have?  *2 Catahoula leopard dogs and 1 parrot*
Name and ages of your pets?  *Ava- 3 years; Loki-  2 1/2 years; Iggy- 22 years*
What's your biggest pet peeve?  *When people think too highly of themselves.  We're all human.*
Do you cook or bake?  *I microwave *
Do you have any kids?  *No*
If yes, do you want any more kids?  *No*
If no, do you want any kids?  *Maybeeee*
What are your favorite boy names?  *Anything that isn't mine xD*
What are your favorite girl names?  *Olivia, Sara, Autumn, Brooke, Holley*
Do you like sports?  *Yes*
What sports do you play?  *Soccer*
What sports do you watch?  *Football?  (I'm in the marching band, so..)*
What sports do you dislike?  *Baseball*
What are your hobbies?  *Playing video games and playing soccer!*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything?  *Yes*
What do you collect?  *Video games, books*
What is your main motivation?  *To become a better person than I was the previous day*
What's your favorite quote?  *"Be yourself. Don't take anyone's crap, and never let them take you alive" ~Gerard Way*
What/Who is your inspiration?  *Oh gosh.  I don't know*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
When's the last time you cried?  *My girlfriend shot me in a sensitive area with a Nerf gun.  There was a small tear.*
Ever been depressed?  *Yeah*
Why?  *People*
Are you happy now?  *Yup *
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?  *My work morale*

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?  *Not the best*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?  *Lol, a ginger?*
Why do you think they label you as that?  *Because I used to have orange hair.  Now it's daaaark red.  Almost brown.*
What's your religious view?  *Agnostic Unitarian Universalist*
What's your most embarrassing moment?  *My life?  *
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?  *A "long hair" phase.  Ugh.*
What makes you cringe about yourself?  *My laugh  .__.*
What's your most awkward moment?  *My life.  xD*
Have you ever done drugs?  *Nope.  I'm a goody-two-shoes .__.*
Do you think common interests are important?  *Definitely!*
Do you get jealous easily?  *Nope*
Do you like attention?  *No*
Do you like getting sympathy?  *No*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? * Some people may identify me as an introvert, but I consider myself as an extrovert in many cases.*
What curse word do you say most often?  *S*
Are you scared of dying?  *Yeah*
What kind of camera do you use?  *I use my iPod xD*
Where is your dream house located?  *Florida*
If you could fast forward your life, would you?  *No!  I hate growing up.*
Would you call yourself smart?  *More or less*
What was the last meal or food you cooked?  *Mac and cheese about 10 minutes ago*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?  *I always feel obligated to tip, even if he/she is awful  ;-;*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?  *Something that anyone can associate with the place I've visited*
What issues are you facing in life right now?  *School*
What is the longest you could go without a soda?  *I could survive*
What was the last piece of candy you ate?  *I had a mint from Gondalier yesterday *
What's your stupidest purchase?  *Buying the Dead Space games.  I was too paranoid to play them  xD*
What is your earliest memory?  *Wrestling with my blanket when I was 3)*
Do you lie to make people feel better?  *Sometimes, even if it kills me on the inside.*
Do you have/want tattoos?  *Nope!*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?  */*
Do you hate anyone?  *It takes a lot to be hated by me.*
Do you constantly doubt yourself?  *Not constantly, but sometimes.*

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?  *Eh xD*
Why should people be jealous of you?  *I've got an amazing girlfriend *
What are your true talents?  *Lol, I guess I'm pretty good at soccer and playing trombone*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:  *Happy, fun, compassionate, understanding, accepting*
What are your best traits?  *I live close to a pizza restaurant*
How are you a good friend?  *I don't wanna list all this nonsense xD*
How are you a good person?  **
What are your aspirations?  *Um*
Do you know any party tricks?  *Nope*
If so, what party tricks can you do?  */*
10 random facts about you:  *Ehhhhh xD*

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?  *Facebook and TBT. xD*
Do you have an ask.fm?  *Yes*
Do you have a snapchat?  *Yes*
What's your instagram?  *No.*
How many followers do you have?  *Noooooo.*
How many are you following?  *Noooooooooooooooooooo*
Do you like for like?  *Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
Do you like for follow?  *Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
What's your twitter?  *I'd rather not say*
How many followers do you have?  *60?*
How many are you following?  *30?*
Do you follow for follow?  *No*
Do you unfollow for unfollow?  *No*
Do you follow to unfollow?  *No*
Snapchat or Kik?  *Snapchat*
Do you still use skype?  *Not really*
Facebook or Google+?  *Facebook*
Twitter or Instagram?  *Twitter*
What's a hashtag you hate?  *#yolo*
What's a social media you hate?  *Instagram*
What's a social media you love?  *The Bell Tree Forums *
What social media are you addicted to?  *This site.  xD*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?  *Tumblr*
What's your instagram theme?  *Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
What's your tumblr theme?  *Optica*
What's your twitter theme?  *Uh*

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?  *Yes*
Do you like TV shows?  *Yes*
Do you like reading books?  *Yes*
What's your all-time favorite movie?  */*
What's your all-time favorite TV series?  *The Walking Dead*
What's your all-time favorite book series?  *The Inheritance Cycle*
What's your all-time favorite book?  */*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?  *The Notebook.  Blegh.*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?  *Mean Girls*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?  */*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?  *Family Guy*
Favorite actor?  *Johnny Depp*
Favorite actress?  */*
What TV show genre(s) do you like?  *Everything I guess*
What movie genre(s) do you like?  *Everything*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?  */*
What movie made you cry the most?  */*
What TV series made you cry the most?  */*
What book made you cry the most?  *Where the Red Fern Grows*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?  *No*
Favorite Disney movie?  *Um....EVERYTHING?    Probably Mulan though*
Least favorite Disney movie?  *Dumbo*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?  */*
What is the stupidest book you've read?  *The Age of Innocence*
What's the most recent film you've seen?  *Coneheads*
What's the most recent book you've read?  *Fallen Angels*
What's your favorite book genre(s)?  */*
Do you go to the movie theaters often?  *Occasionally *
Or do you watch online?  *Yup!*
Favorite movie on netflix?  *MEAN GIRLS*
Who is your favorite author?  */*
Hard cover or paperback?  *Hardcover all the way*
What was the longest book you read?  *Gone With the Wind*
Do you listen to audio books?  *No.  They go at an agonizingly slow pace*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?  *I've most likely already read the book.*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?  */*
What upcoming book are you most excited for?  */*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?  */*
Did you like The Fosters?  *Eh*
Did you like Lost?  *Eh*
Did you like Prison Break?  *Eh*
Did you like Heroes?  *Eh*
Did you like Hannibal?  *Eh*
Did you like South Park?  *No*
Futurama?  *Yes*
Family Guy?  *Yes*
American Dad?  *Yes*
The Walking Dead?  *Yes*
Glee?  *Eh*
How I Met Your Mother?  *Eh*
Scrubs?  *Yes*
Breaking Bad?  *Yes*
Who's your favorite fictional character?  */*
What's your OTPs?  *I don't ship people*
What are your ship?  */*
What show did you like that got cancelled?  *EVERYTHINGGGG*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?  *The Walking Dead*
How long does it take you to read a book?  *A day or two?*
What movie do you recommend to everyone?  */*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?  *No*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?  *Yes*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?  *Eh*
Who's an overrated actor?  *Johnny Depp*
Who's an overrated actress?  *Sandra Bullock*
Who's an underrated actor?  */*
Who's an underrated actress?  */*
What's an underrated book series?  */*
What's an underrated TV series?  */*
What's an underrated movie?  */*
Do you like anime?  *No*
What's your favorite anime?  */*
What anime genre(s) do you like?   */*
Naruto or Bleach?  */*
Did you like Death Note?  */*
Did you like Soul Eater?  */*
Did you like Vampire Knight?  */*
Did you like Dragonball?  */*
Shakugan no Shana?  */*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?  */*
Nisekoi?  */*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?  */*
Clannad?  */*
School Days?  */*
Do you like manga?  *No*
Manga or anime?  *Neither*
What manga genre(s) do you like?  
What manga do you want to become an anime?  */*
What manga are you currently reading?  */*
What anime are you currently watching?  */*

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?  *I don't know*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?  *No*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?  **shrugs**
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?  **shrugs**
What do you think about North Korea?  *Who cares?*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?  *Lol, no.*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?  *Yes*
Is there life beyond Earth?  *I don't know.*
Is there an afterlife?  *I don't know*
Do you believe in magic?  *I don't know*
Do you believe in ghosts?  *I don't know*

Video Games
Are you a gamer?  *Yes*
What is your favorite game?  *The Last of Us*
What is your favorite game series?  *Uncharted*
Favorite genre of games?  *Action*
Which consoles do you own?  *SNES, N64, GC, Wii, GBA SP, 3DS, 3DS XL, PS2, PS3*
Did you like Resident Evil?  *No*
Final Fantasy?  *No*
Call of Duty?  *NOOOO*
Little Big Planet?  *Kind of*
What was the last game you completed?  *Ocarina of Time*
What are you currently playing?  *Animal Crossing New Leaf*
What upcoming game are you most excited about?  *Uncharted 4*
What are you planning to play?  *I don't know*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?  *Call of Duty*

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?  *Few close friends*
Pizza or Pasta?  *Pasta*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?  Ice cream
Movies or Books?  *Books*
Red or Blue?  *Blue*
Pink or Purple?  *Purple*
Black or White?  *Black*
Dogs or Cats?  *Dogs*
Hamsters or Mice?  *Mice*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?  *Rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets?  *Chinchillas.  Ferrets are terrifying.*
Rain or Snow?  *Snow*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?  *Hot weather*
Italy or France?  *France*
U.S. or Canada?  *U.S.*
Australia or UK?  *Australia* 
Skittles or M&Ms?  *Skittles*
Autumn or Spring?  *Spring*
Winter or Summer?  *Summer*
Public School or Home school?  *Public School*
Horror or Comedy?  *Both!*
Drama or Romance?  *Eh.*
Video Games or Sports?  *Both!*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?  *Animal Crossing, but that is an unfair question.  They are nothing alike.*

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?  *Somewhat*
Is college still important to you?  *Yes*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?  *It kind of sucks.*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?  */*


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2014)

Removed


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler




*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? *~2300*
Do you hide your status when you're online?* No*
Why or why not?* I don't mind people being able to see that I'm online.*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* Basement*
Are you on TBT daily? *Yes*
What do you like about TBT? *How lad back it is, and how generous most of the members are.*
Best experience on TBT? *EVERYTHING! XD*
What would you like added to TBT? *Salt shaker collectable *
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *N/A*
How did you come up with your username? *I wanted something related to creeperd to use for my mincemeat account, and I ended up using it for pretty much everything.*
Did you make your own signature? *Well, yeah (except for the art in the spoiler), but it's not a proper sig.*
Did you make your own icon?* Nope*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* Yes*
Do you use a posting format? *No*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *I occasionally make threads, but I usually just post. *

*Personal*
What's your full first name? *Tia*
What's your nickname?* Teapot (lol don't ask)*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* Yeah, some people spell is as Tea :/*
Gender? *Female*
How old are you?* 14*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *Usually 11 </3*
How many siblings? *None*
Are you mature? *Not really...*
Do you hold grudges over people? *Nope*
Favorite color? *Blue*
Favorite color scheme? *Cool colours*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *England*
What do you like about your area? *I hate where I live, so nothing really*
What do you like to do in your area? *Hang out with friends (there isn't much else to do here...)*
Where have you travelled to? *France, Italy, Spain and Holland*
Are you a grammar police? *Yes*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *N/A*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *Kimi No Kioku*
What's your biggest fear?* Spiders*
What's your greatest regret? *N/A*
How many friends can you actually trust? *Only a few...*
Ever dyed your hair? *No, but I want to. (Stupid school not letting us dye our hair...)*
Have any piercings? *No*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *Dark blue*
Do you share a bedroom?* No*
Do you have any allergies?* Not that I know of*
What are you allergic to?* N/A*
Do you have any pets? *No*
If so, what kind of pets do you have?* N/A*
Name and ages of your pets? *N/A*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *Bad grammar.*
Do you cook or bake? *Yes, I make cakes and biscuits a lot.*
Do you have any kids? *I'm only 14, so no.*
If yes, do you want any more kids? *N/A*
If no, do you want any kids? *Maybe in the future (very distant future)'*
What are your favorite boy names? *Charlie and James*
What are your favorite girl names?*Jamie and Sarah*
Do you like sports? *Nope*
What sports do you play? *I don't play sports outside of PE lessons.*
What sports do you watch? *N/A*
What sports do you dislike? *Almost all of them.*
What are your hobbies?*Roleplaying, watching anime*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* Reading*
Do you collect anything? *No, not really.*
What do you collect?*N/A*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *N/A*
When's the last time you cried? *A few nights ago, I won't go into why though*
Are you happy now? *Yes*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *I want rid of this stupid acne...*

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *N/A*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *Geek*
Why do you think they label you as that?* Because I'm geeky in class...?*
What's your religious view? *I believe in the flying spaghetti monster Athiest*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *I can't choose just one embarrassing moment from school *
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *N/A*
What makes you cringe about yourself?* N/A*
What's your most awkward moment? *N/A*
Have you ever done drugs? *Nope*
Do you think common interests are important? *Sort of.*
Do you get jealous easily? *No*
Do you like attention? *No*
Do you like getting sympathy?* No*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *According to an online test, ambivert.*
What curse word do you say most often? *N/A*
Are you scared of dying?* Not really*
What kind of camera do you use?* N/A*
Where is your dream house located? *N/A*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *No*
Would you call yourself smart? *Yes*
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *Does a pot noodle count? Lol*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *If they messed up our order (or spilled something)*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?*I usually buy some form of jewellery (like necklaces)*
What issues are you facing in life right now?*N/A*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *Not very long...*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *A twirl from one of my Easter eggs*
What's your stupidest purchase? *N/A*
What is your earliest memory? *Driving around in a toy pink car that I had when I was 3*
Do you lie to make people feel better?* No*
Do you have/want tattoos? *I don't have any, but I want to get several when I'm older.*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *N/A*
Do you hate anyone? *Yes*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Not really.*

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life? 
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?* Yes*
Do you like TV shows? *Yes*
Do you like reading books? *Yes*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *Eragon*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *The Big Bang Theory*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *Lorien Legacies*
What's your all-time favorite book? *The Fault In Our Stars*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *N/A*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *Harry Potter*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *N/A*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *South Park*
Favorite actor? *N/A*
Favorite actress? *N/A*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *Pretty much anything besides horror*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *Pretty much anything besides horror*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *Horror*
What movie made you cry the most? *I don't usually cry at movies*
What TV series made you cry the most? *I don't usually cry at TV series' either*
What book made you cry the most? *The Fault in Our Stars*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *No*
Favorite Disney movie?* Frozen and Tangled*
Least favorite Disney movie? *N/A*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *N/A*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *N/A*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *I am number four*
What's the most recent book you've read? *The fall of five*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *N/A*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *Yes*
Or do you watch online? *No*
Favorite movie on netflix? *N/A*
Who is your favorite author? *John Green*
Hard cover or paperback? *Paperback*
What was the longest book you read? *I'm not sure which one is the longest, possibly Inheritance*
Do you listen to audio books? *No*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *Yes*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* N/A*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *The revenge of seven*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *N/A*
Did you like The Fosters?* N/A*
Did you like Lost? *N/A*
Did you like Prison Break?* N/A*
Did you like Heroes?* N/A*
Did you like Hannibal? *N/A*
Did you like South Park? *Yes*
Futurama?* Yes*
Family Guy? *Sort of*
American Dad? *N/A*
The Walking Dead? *Yes*
Glee? *No*
How I Met Your Mother?* N/A*
Scrubs? *N/A*
Breaking Bad? *Yes*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *Too many to choose...*
What's your OTPs? *Jalex and Feindra *
What are your ship? *I ship too many people to list*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *N/A*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? *N/A*
How long does it take you to read a book? *Not very long if I'm really into it*
What movie do you recommend to everyone? *Eragon*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *Neither*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* I like both*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *N/A*
Who's an overrated actor? *N/A*
Who's an overrated actress? *N/A*
Who's an underrated actor? *N/A*
Who's an underrated actress? *N/A*
What's an underrated book series? *Eragon*
What's an underrated TV series? *N/A*
What's an underrated movie? *N/A*
Do you like anime? *Yes*
What's your favorite anime? *I can't choose a favourite*
What anime genre(s) do you like? *I watch most genres *
Naruto or Bleach? *Naruto*
Did you like Death Note? *yes*
Did you like Soul Eater?* Yes*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *N/A*
Did you like Dragonball? *N/A*
Shakugan no Shana? *N/A*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? *I haven't watched this yet, but I'm going to.  *
Nisekoi? *N/A*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *N/A*
Clannad? *Yes*
School Days? *Creepiest anime I've ever watched, but yes.*
Do you like manga? *Yes*
Manga or anime? *I prefer anime*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *Most genres*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *N/A*
What manga are you currently reading? *None right now*
What anime are you currently watching? * Karin*

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer? *Yes*
What is your favorite game? *Persona 3*
What is your favorite game series? *Shin Megami Tensei*
Favorite genre of games? *I don't really have a favourite*
Which consoles do you own? *Too many to list xD*
Did you like Resident Evil? *Meh*
Final Fantasy? *Meh*
Call of Duty? *No*
Little Big Planet? *N/A*
What was the last game you completed? *The legend of Zelda: A link between worlds*
What are you currently playing?* Scribblenauts Unlimited*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *Persona Q*
What are you planning to play? 
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

*This or That*
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?



This is taking forever, I'll add to this  later.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

I know you people will never finish this e_e. You're just posting something incomplete for the bells.


----------



## Yui Z (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: Bell Tree Forums



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? 254
Do you hide your status when you're online? No
Why or why not? because why should I?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Everywhere.
Are you on TBT daily? Yes
What do you like about TBT? The people<3
Best experience on TBT? Everyday is best experience!!! ;D
What would you like added to TBT? A notification that tells you if someone quotes you.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? TBT fair! TBT fair! TBT fair!!!!!!
How did you come up with your username? Yui from Angel Beats + Zoey = Yui Z
Did you make your own signature? No ~ thank you Ami-Chan for the siggy!
Did you make your own icon? Umm... What?
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? A couple of times.
Do you use a posting format? No, because I think they're stupid. (No offence intended to those who use them)
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Mostly posting, but I make a few threads here and there.





Spoiler: Personal



*Personal*
What's your full first name? Zoey
What's your nickname? Zozo or Zo.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Not speaking. However, my name is actually spelt as Zoe, but everyone agrees that it looks better as Zoey. So that's how I spell it.
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Eh? What?
How old are you? 14
What age does everyone mistake you for? I can pull off 16 easily.
How many siblings? 1 sister
Are you mature? I dunno? Do you think I'm a mature cheese?
Do you hold grudges over people? No.
Favorite color? Pink and purple
Favorite color scheme? Pink and black or pink and white.
Which state/area/country do you live in? UK
What do you like about your area? Nothing much.
What do you like to do in your area? Hang out with friends.
Where have you travelled to? Spain, school, the city and other places.
Are you a grammar police? No. I don't think so anyway.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Can't remember
What's a song that gives you good memories? Go gentle by Robbie Williams, because my Dad played it to me and my sister.
What's your biggest fear? Spiders.
What's your greatest regret? Please don't go there.
How many friends can you actually trust? Most of them.
Ever dyed your hair? No, it damages it. Although, I got highlights a couple of times.
Have any piercings? No
What color would you like to dye your hair? Don't know.
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? No
What are you allergic to? Nothing
Do you have any pets? 2 boring fish. Getting chickens soon though.
Name and ages of your pets? Fish 1 and fish 2 ~ no idea how old they are. 
What's your biggest pet peeve? Not sure.
Do you cook or bake? Yes.
Do you have any kids? No, I'm 14.
If yes, do you want any more kids? I'm not a teen mum. :L
If no, do you want any kids? Not yet. Even then, I don't know.
What are your favorite boy names? Oh err... Ryan is a nice name.
What are your favorite girl names? Zoey, duh? 
Do you like sports? Some of them are okay.
What sports do you play? Tennis and badminton.
What sports do you watch? I don't watch sports.
What sports do you dislike? Football. It's overrated.
What are your hobbies? Hanging out with friends, listening to music, shopping.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything? Money I guess.
What do you collect? Money^
What is your main motivation? To become fluent in Japanese. Also to learn 'moonlight densetsu' and the difficult version of 'let it go' on the piano.
What's your favorite quote? "life is too short to waste time matching socks"
What/Who is your inspiration? My parents.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Not sure.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I was in a fashion magazine.
When's the last time you cried? Don't go there.
Ever been depressed? Yes
Why? Not telling.
Are you happy now? Yes
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Not sure.



Edit: I'll do more of the questions later. I found that satisfying actually.


----------



## Cudon (May 3, 2014)

Meh might aswell.. I'm really bored.



Spoiler: why did i even



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? *256*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *Nope*
Why or why not? *It's not beneficial at all, just confuses people*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *Never cared enough to notice *
Are you on TBT daily? *Yes.*
What do you like about TBT? *People, also unlike most forums it's easy to navigate and looks new*
Best experience on TBT? *Befriending nice people & getting dreamies I spose*
What would you like added to TBT?* Nothing comes to mind, I guess moving your collectibles could be nice*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *I dunno... not boring ones I spose? Teamwork ones? idfk*
How did you come up with your username?* It's the username I use everywhere that I randomly came up with a couple years ago*
Did you make your own signature? *Technically yes since I was the one who arranged the codes and shizz.. But nah*
Did you make your own icon? *Nope*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *Yes*
Do you use a posting format?* As in.. type in a specific way ? Like idfk type with pink text with size 1? **** no I don't.. it's just a pathetic way to be ''original'' really. Also I like it when people can read my text without a headache*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *Not a fan of making threads
*
*Personal
*What's your full first name? *Ingrid*
What's your nickname? *Igi*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *Yes they do... Yes they.. do... x-x''*
Gender?* Female*
What's your heritage? *Finnish, half russian and partly swedish*
How old are you? *14, gimme a month ill be 15 xl*
What age does everyone mistake you for?* Eh.. I dunno? I've been mistaken for being older alot.*
How many siblings?* None*
Are you mature? *I hope so*
Do you hold grudges over people? *No that's just stupid and childish. Okay I do on occasionally, but it's really rare okay?! >:c*
Favorite color? *Blue, orange, gray. Pick one*
Favorite color scheme? *Cold & warm colors*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *Somewhere in Finland*
What do you like about your area? *Eh nothing in specific I guess*
What do you like to do in your area?* Be home. In my bed. On my laptop. & never go outside*
Where have you travelled to? *Egypt once a  few years ago and I go to Russia every year or so*
Are you a grammar police?* idm grammar aslong as it's understandable *
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *Nightstep - Breathe*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *Hollywood undead - Bullet/Circles*
What's your biggest fear? *Eh I dunno.. being alone? *
What's your greatest regret? *I don't regret anything.. yet.*
How many friends can you actually trust?* Idk.. none of the irl ones.. A few online are trustable tho*
Ever dyed your hair? *I've been dying mine red for 2 years xL*
Have any piercings? *I wish.. Extreme nickel allergy.. don't want scars all over my face thx*
What color would you like to dye your hair?* Even more red. Hell all I want is for the color to stay for more than a week*
Do you share a bedroom? *Nope*
Do you have any allergies? *Nickel is the bane of my existence *
What are you allergic to? *Nickel*
Do you have any pets? *Yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *2 kitties*
Name and ages of your pets? *Damn this is getting inappropriate. My cats might not want to share their names online. Angela/Blackie 3-4 years, Diablo 2-3 years.*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *idk*
Do you cook or bake?* Nah.*
Do you have any kids? *My cats are the only kids I need. I speak feline! mewo meow mewo MEOW. http://youtu.be/vwhVFKzA72Q*
If yes, do you want any more kids?* I don't want any tbh*
If no, do you want any kids? *no kids fo me*
What are your favorite boy names? *Jacob, Artemis*
What are your favorite girl names? *Aria, Tifa*
Do you like sports? *No.*
What sports do you play? *none*
What sports do you watch? *None*
What sports do you dislike? *All?*
What are your hobbies? *Computer*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *No 'hobbies' speak to me. Go away please*
Do you collect anything? *Collecting things is a waste of money*
What do you collect? *Nothing*
What is your main motivation? *Future? Idfk*
What's your favorite quote?* I can't remember any right now :C *
What/Who is your inspiration? *eh. i dunno?*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *Most movies.. bleugh*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *as a child I spose.. ahahah
*When's the last time you cried? *uh. a couple days ago during a night i think.. ahahah.*
Ever been depressed? *Yes.*
Why? *None of your frickin business :u*
Are you happy now? *No*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *idk. some.. things?*

*More Personal
*Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *simply put.. Meh*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *Emotionless. *
Why do you think they label you as that? *I'm a really calm person, have different opinions and do not fangirl at anime guys.*
What's your religious view? *Atheist I guess?*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *Don't remember*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *None really.. like no ''emo phases'' or whatever*
What makes you cringe about yourself? *How I suck at being social.. ahah..*
What's your most awkward moment?* I dunno stop asking nobody remembers this *****
Have you ever done drugs?* Nah.*
Do you think common interests are important? *Not really?*
Do you get jealous easily?* Sometimes.. yes.. I try to avoid it though. It's a curse*
Do you like attention? *Not really*
Do you like getting sympathy? *Mixed feelings*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *No*
What curse word do you say most often?* ****
Are you scared of dying? *Not.. really?*
What kind of camera do you use?* None. Cameras and pictures are lame*
Where is your dream house located? *Denmark seems like a nice place..*
If you could fast forward your life, would you?* I dunno.. maybe?*
Would you call yourself smart? *I like the word 'intelligent' more. No but srsly idfk you decide, not me*
What was the last meal or food you cooked?* a micro minipizza at around midnight. Those things are yum yum.*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *I don't think tipping is a thing around here.. Either way if they acted rude.. I would not. *
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* Not a collector.. but I guess i'd buy a figurine or something*
What issues are you facing in life right now? *Depression i guess..*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *All life? I mean I love my Dr pepper and Coke, but I don't need em to live*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *I was munching on these gross half fruit candy half liquor crap yesterday.. I just wanted something sweet.*
What's your stupidest purchase? **looks around the room* I dunnoo..*
What is your earliest memory?* Picking blueberries in a forest..*
Do you lie to make people feel better? *Depends on the situation.*
Do you have/want tattoos? *I dunno.. I do like em, but dunno if I'd wanna get one. I mean tattoos are pretty disrespected in a way. I'd have to hide em during work and ****.*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *Got none*
Do you hate anyone? *Unfortunately yes. I try not to..*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Somewhat?*

*Brag About Yourself
*Greatest achievement in life? *Uh. Dunno?*
Why should people be jealous of you? *Uh. Dunno? My calmness? ***** you overreact over the small things but I won't overreact over even the big things.  Idfk*
What are your true talents? *I dunno yet? I hope I'll have some in programming... *
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *Relatively Nice, Kind, Trustable, Calm, uh..... I dunno.. that was technically 5 words so suck it.*
What are your best traits?  *You pick some. I dunno*
How are you a good friend? *Trustable? I DUNNO *
How are you a good person? *By not trying to be a rude disrespective **** and by trying to not to judge by looks and such.*
What are your aspirations? *Eh.. I wanna be a programmer? I dunno*
Do you know any party tricks?* Parties are a waste of time to begin with*
If so, what party tricks can you do? *No.*
10 random facts about you: *I'm bad bragging. Sleep 3-6 hours a day. Have somewhat of a eating disorder, it's not official but I do deny food. I care for people on the internet way too much. I really want to be a pixel artist, but can't stand drawing programs. I give up quick. Drawing programs are the bane of my existence. I have alot of not really sexual but still fetishes. My music taste is a mess. I can concentrate when tired.*

*Social Media
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *I don't use any.*
Do you have an ask.fm? *No*
Do you have a snapchat?* No*
What's your instagram?* Dinomates, don't use it... Just signed up cuz a friend asked.*
How many followers do you have? *None I think. I don't post crap*
How many are you following? *My said friend*
Do you like for like? *It's all heart 4 heart all over again, like on Little big planet a few years ago. Ew*
Do you like for follow? *It's all heart 4 heart all over again, like on Little big planet a few years ago. Ew*
What's your twitter? *Dunno if I even have one*
How many followers do you have? *None* 
How many are you following? *A few randoms i think..*
Do you follow for follow? *It's all heart 4 heart all over again, like on Little big planet a few years ago. Ew*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *It's all heart 4 heart all over again, like on Little big planet a few years ago. Ew*
Do you follow to unfollow?* It's all heart 4 heart all over again, like on Little big planet a few years ago. Ew*
Snapchat or Kik? *Both just as annoying*
Do you still use skype? *Still use? That **** is better than any so called 'social media'*
Facebook or Google+?* Atleast facebook has a decent layout. Google please don't do layouts. please. *
Twitter or Instagram? *Twitter people are cancer. Instagram is just stupid*
What's a hashtag you hate? *All of em*
What's a social media you hate? *All of em, except if Skype if a part of 'social media'*
What's a social media you love? *Skype.. but I don't even count that as social media so none*
What social media are you addicted to? *How can you be addicted to that ****..*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *WHAT THE HELL IS WEHEARTIT. pinterest i guess*
What's your instagram theme? *themes are a waste of time*
What's your tumblr theme? *are a waste of time*
What's your twitter theme? *waste of time*

*Movies, TV Shows and Books
*++ Anime and Manga has been added!* - oh great.*
Do you like movies? *Not really*
Do you like TV shows? *They're cancer.*
Do you like reading books? *Occasionally yes*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *I dunno.. I liked nightmare before christmas or whatever it was. nostalgia*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *Eh. I liked hell kitchen? But any of the like.. dramasocial shows are crap*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *I think it was Neverland.. or was it Everland. I dunno.*
What's your all-time favorite book?* I quite enjoyed the books of the above series*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *The mainstream ones*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *None*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *The mainstream ones about love and crap.. euuugh*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *If nostalgia critics videos were a tv show.. then  that*
Favorite actor?* I don't care enough to remember names*
Favorite actress?* I don't even like acting.*
What TV show genre(s) do you like?* I dunno.. those like.. fact shows?*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *I dunno.. anything goes aslong as I like it*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *Romantic and Horror*
What movie made you cry the most? *Crying at movies is stupid*
What TV series made you cry the most? *Crying at Tv shows is stupid*
What book made you cry the most? *Crying at books is stupid*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *no.*
Favorite Disney movie? *Not a fan of most o em*
Least favorite Disney movie? *Most of em*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? **insert stupid movie here* idfckinremember*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *Twilight.. brr*
What's the most recent film you've seen?* Princess and the frog.. meh*
What's the most recent book you've read?* Brave new world*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *sci-fi and fantasy i think*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *No. I can watch it for free online, so why bother*
Or do you watch online? *Yes*
Favorite movie on netflix? *I dunno.*
Who is your favorite author?* I think Applegate wrote Neverland/Everland. So that one.. i guess*
Hard cover or paperback?* Anything goes*
What was the longest book you read? *I loved reading books that lasted for thousands of pages as a kid*
Do you listen to audio books? *Nope*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *I don't bother. They usually disappoint*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *None*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *None*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *None*
Did you like The Fosters? *What is that*
Did you like Lost? *Dunno it*
Did you like Prison Break? *Only heard of it*
Did you like Heroes? *What is that*
Did you like Hannibal? *Only heard of it*
Did you like South Park? *Yes*
Futurama? *Somewhat, don't watch it much though*
Family Guy? *No*
American Dad? *Never heard*
The Walking Dead? *Don't mind it*
Glee? *Nope nope nope*
How I Met Your Mother? *Dunno about it*
Scrubs? *Never heard*
Breaking Bad?* I don't even wanna know what it's about.*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *I don't really have one*
What's your OTPs? *I only joke with otps*
What are your ship? *I only joke with shipping*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *I do not watch regular shows.. dunno if anime counts*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? * Some anime could use a second season, but eh*
How long does it take you to read a book? *Depends. Could be a week. Could be a couple hours of nonstop reading*
What movie do you recommend to everyone?* I don't like recommending stuff*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *Nope nope nope*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *It was not bad.*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *Who?*
Who's an overrated actor? *I *
Who's an overrated actress? *dunno*
Who's an underrated actor? *crap *
Who's an underrated actress? *about actresses & acting*
What's an underrated book series? *Everland/Neverland was underrated.. I think?*
What's an underrated TV series? *Uh. The underrated anime I like? If it even counts*
What's an underrated movie? *Dunno*
Do you like anime?* Yes*
What's your favorite anime? *Sakurasou na pet na kanojo*
What anime genre(s) do you like?* Action, even though sakurasou is an exception*
Naruto or Bleach? *Naruto. Seen 300 episodes of naruto, and onlylike 30 - 50 of bleach*
Did you like Death Note? *Watched it. Did not like*
Did you like Soul Eater? *Watched it. Got boring fast*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *Never seen*
Did you like Dragonball? *Didn't have any nostalgia for it so didnt enjoy*
Shakugan no Shana? *Watched as a kid.. i think*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* havent seen*
Nisekoi? *Havent seen*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *Haven't seen*
Clannad? *Not my kinda anime.. at.. all o.e*
School Days?* I've heard it's bad in a funny way. Might watch it someday*
Do you like manga? *Don't mind it*
Manga or anime?* Anime*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *None in specific*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *None*
What manga are you currently reading? *None
*What anime are you currently watching?* I've got alot of unfinished ones, but none in particular. on a break i spose*

*Why or Why Not?
*All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *If they do.. then where are they?*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *Not really. That sounds sorta stupid. I'm not intelligent about this stuff, but isn't the brain of a small child too small to remember or something?*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *It might just be. I mean justice can be really corrupted and so can be the police. So why not the government?*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? *Reasonable.. i think? *
What do you think about North Korea? *Not much really. Doesn't really interest me*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? *None in particular*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? *Don't know. Don't care*
Is there life beyond Earth? *Who knows. We sure don't
*Is there an afterlife? *As an atheist I think heaven, hell and such is absolutely bollocks *
Do you believe in magic? *Nah. Show me some proof and I might*
Do you believe in ghosts? *Spirits and ghosts are a cute idea, but no.*

*Video Games
*Are you a gamer? *I'm into gaming.. but not much of a gamer. If that makes sense*
What is your favorite game?* I really enjoyed the pokemon mystery dungeon games. The first 2 anyways*
What is your favorite game series?* Pokemon, I'm new to animal crossing but it might just make it*
Favorite genre of games? *I'm a big fan of visual novels. Other than that anything non fps goes.*
Which consoles do you own? *Only a ps3 I never use.*
Did you like Resident Evil? *I haven't played, and don't really plan to. That game doesn't interest me*
Final Fantasy? *I bought FF13 out of curiosity. I think it killed the whole series for me*
Call of Duty? *Nope*
Little Big Planet? *I met alot of important people on lbp. Really nostalgic. My first real relationship started there x3*
What was the last game you completed? *Pokemon Y... a while ago. I a havent been completing games in a while*
What are you currently playing? *Only New leaf really.. occasionally replay some pokemon title or play starbound or something*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *Tomodachi life and  the new Smash bros. for the 3DS... I really hope it's good*
What are you planning to play? *I really want to experience Bioshock. It really interests me uwu*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *eh. The mainstream stuff?*

*This or That
*Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? *Few*
Pizza or Pasta? *Pasta*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *Ice cream*
Movies or Books? *Books*
Red or Blue? *Blue*
Pink or Purple? *Purple*
Black or White? *White*
Dogs or Cats? *Cats*
Hamsters or Mice? *Mice*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *Rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *Ferrets*
Rain or Snow? *Rain*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* Cold*
Italy or France? *France*
U.S. or Canada? *U.S*
Australia or UK? *Australia*
Skittles or M&Ms? *M&Ms*
Autumn or Spring? *Spring*
Winter or Summer? *Summer *summers are relatively cold here in finland**
Public School or Home school?* Public*
Horror or Comedy? *Comedy*
Drama or Romance? *Romance*
Video Games or Sports? *Vidyageims*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *Ac*

*Serious
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? *Eh I really dunno*
Is college still important to you? *I do wanna get into a good one.. eventually*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? *It's a gamble really.. I mean not everybody gets through it. I think colleges are free here in finland, not 100% sure about that though. Should be free for everybody*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *I don't like letting people irl close to me & I like to keep my feelings 'bottled up' I also don't believe in therapists and find them a waste of time*


----------



## Poppyann (May 3, 2014)

Alrght im waiting on my hair to process so imma do this. took out the TBT part cos thats boring



Spoiler



Personal
What's your full first name? *Poppy*
What's your nickname? *Idk maybe pops*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *no*
Gender? *female*
How old are you? *20*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *younger*
How many siblings? *1*
Are you mature? *sometimes sometimes no*
Do you hold grudges over people? *never really had to*
Favorite color? *I like all colours*
Favorite color scheme? *something light*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *England*
What do you like about your area? *I live in the middle of the countryside*
What do you like to do in your area? *ride my horse*
Where have you travelled to? *not many places. travelling Europe soon*
Are you a grammar police? *yes but on here i dont care about grammar at all. im a writer so off forums my grammar is/has to be really good*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *loads tbh*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *soooo many*
What's your biggest fear? *not having much money*
What's your greatest regret? *spending ?4000 of birthday money on *****
How many friends can you actually trust? *like 2*
Ever dyed your hair? *im waiting on my hair dye to process as I type this. so yea*
Have any piercings? *ears only*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *ive been every colour. i dye it how i feel.*
Do you share a bedroom? *with my bf*
Do you have any allergies? *no*
What are you allergic to?
Do you have any pets? *yEA*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *2 dogs, horse, like 15 chickens, house rabbit, birds*
Name and ages of your pets? Betty, Lottie (dogs) Lady (horse) Sky (rabbit) Rosie & Jim (budgies)
What's your biggest pet peeve? *im really ocd about people tapping*
Do you cook or bake? *sometimes*
Do you have any kids? *NO I NEVER WANT THEM*
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? *nnnnnnnnno*
What are your favorite boy names? *William*
What are your favorite girl names? *Pandora*
Do you like sports? *yea*
What sports do you play? *showjumping*
What sports do you watch? *none*
What sports do you dislike? *football*



and with that im bored. ill do more later idk


----------



## hemming1996 (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: x






Spoiler: x



How many TBT bells do you have? *43*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *no*
Why or why not? *because hiding it is annoying lol*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *brewsters cafe*
Are you on TBT daily? *not anymore*
What do you like about TBT? *the people here are really cool *
Best experience on TBT? *getting all my dream villagers, but that was a little while ago*
What would you like added to TBT? *nothing*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *idk*
How did you come up with your username? *luke hemmings was born in 1996 and bam hemming1996*
Did you make your own signature?* um yeah, but the gif isnt mine*
Did you make your own icon? *no*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *no i cant bother to buy art*
Do you use a posting format? *no*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *just post mostly now*





Spoiler: x



Few close friends or many friends?*few close friends*
Pizza or Pasta? *pasta*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *yogurt*
Movies or Books? *movies*
Red or Blue? *blue*
Pink or Purple?* purple*
Black or White? *white* 
Dogs or Cats? *dogs*
Hamsters or Mice?*hamsters*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets?* ferrets*
Rain or Snow? *snow*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *hot weather*
Italy or France? *italy*
U.S. or Canada? *canada*
Australia or UK?* australia*
Skittles or M&Ms?* skittles*
Autumn or Spring? *spring*
Winter or Summer?* summer*
Public School or Home school? *home school*
Horror or Comedy? *comedy*
Drama or Romance? *romance*
Video Games or Sports?* sports tbh*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *animal crossing*





Spoiler: x



What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *tumblr, pinterest and weheartit probs*
Do you have an ask.fm? *what the hell of course i dont*
Do you have a snapchat? *NO i am not a preteen*
What's your instagram? *instagram is lame*
How many followers do you have? *idk man*
How many are you following? *no*
Do you like for like? *NO*
Do you like for follow? *NO*
What's your twitter?* private*
How many followers do you have? *like 10*
How many are you following? *idk*
Do you follow for follow? *no*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *n0*
Do you follow to unfollow? *no*
Snapchat or Kik? *kik*
Do you still use skype?* yes*
Facebook or Google+? *ew google obviously facebook*
Twitter or Instagram? *twitter*
What's a hashtag you hate? *#instagramIsTotesCool*
What's a social media you hate?* facebook*
What's a social media you love? *tumblr*
What social media are you addicted to? *tumblr kinda*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *weheartit*
What's your instagram theme? *instagram is lame*
What's your tumblr theme? *THIS*
What's your twitter theme? *its a picture of 5sos*





ill finish this another time if im bored


----------



## ACNiko (May 3, 2014)

Haven't answered everything, might finish it some other time.



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? *1,179*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *No*
Why or why not? *I don't feel like I need to hide my online status*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *New Leaf category, Brewster's Cafe*
Are you on TBT daily? *Yes*
What do you like about TBT? *The members are nice*
Best experience on TBT?
What would you like added to TBT?
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
How did you come up with your username? *AC stands for Animal Crossing and Niko is my internet nickname*
Did you make your own signature? *Yes*
Did you make your own icon? *No*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *No*
Do you use a posting format?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *Both*

*Personal*
What's your full first name? *Niklas*
What's your nickname? *Niko (only on internet, people irl don't call me that)*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *Yes*
Gender? *Male*
What's your heritage?
How old are you? *16*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *14-18*
How many siblings?
Are you mature? *Yes*
Do you hold grudges over people?
Favorite color? *Green, blue or red*
Favorite color scheme?
Which state/area/country do you live in? *Sweden*
What do you like about your area?
What do you like to do in your area?
Where have you travelled to? *Like countries?*
Are you a grammar police? *Only irl *
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
What's a song that gives you good memories?
What's your biggest fear? *That a giant spider will eat me*
What's your greatest regret?
How many friends can you actually trust?
Ever dyed your hair? *No*
Have any piercings? *No*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *Maybe black*
Do you share a bedroom? *Yes*
Do you have any allergies? *Yes*
What are you allergic to? *Pets*
Do you have any pets? *Not anymore*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? */*
Name and ages of your pets? */*
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Do you cook or bake? *Not often*
Do you have any kids? *No*
If yes, do you want any more kids? */*
If no, do you want any kids? *Yes*
What are your favorite boy names?
What are your favorite girl names? *Hilda*
Do you like sports? *Yes*
What sports do you play? *Table tennis, football, skiing (just for fun)*
What sports do you watch? *Football, skiing*
What sports do you dislike? *Wrestling, boxing, racing sports*
What are your hobbies? *Video games*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *Um... politics?*
Do you collect anything? *No*
What do you collect? */*
What is your main motivation?
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *Had a photo published in Sweden's biggest news paper *
When's the last time you cried? *Like a month ago*
Ever been depressed? *No*
Why? */*
Are you happy now? *Yes*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *My social skills*

*More Personal*
What's your relationship with your parents like? *Great*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *Um... nice guy?*
Why do you think they label you as that? *I'm a nice guy*
What's your religious view? *Don't believe in God*
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs? *No*
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily? *Mm not easily*
Do you like attention? *Yes*
Do you like getting sympathy? *Yes*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *Introvert*
What curse word do you say most often? ******
Are you scared of dying? *No*
What kind of camera do you use? *Canon EOS 1100D*
Where is your dream house located? *Cape Town, South Africa*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *Yes*
Would you call yourself smart? *Yes*
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *Tacos :3*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *If s/he's been rude*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? *T-shirts*
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *A week*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *Something sour*
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better? *Not too often*
Do you have/want tattoos? *Want*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? */*
Do you hate anyone? *Yes*
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *Facebook, Twitter, Twitch*
Do you have an ask.fm? *No*
Do you have a snapchat? *Yes*
What's your instagram? *...Yes*
How many followers do you have? *76*
How many are you following? *79*
Do you like for like? *No*
Do you like for follow? *No*
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have? *25*
How many are you following? *110*
Do you follow for follow? *No*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *Yes*
Do you follow to unfollow? *No*
Snapchat or Kik? *Kik*
Do you still use skype? *Yes, but not very often*
Facebook or Google+? *Facebook*
Twitter or Instagram? *Hard one... both!*
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love? *Twitter*
What social media are you addicted to? *Twitter*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *Tumblr*
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
Do you like movies? *Yes*
Do you like TV shows? *Yes*
Do you like reading books? *No*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *Inglourious Basterds*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *Seinfeld*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *Harry Potter*
What's your all-time favorite book? *Fateless by Imre Kertesz*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? 
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? 
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *Grey's Anatomy*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *Friends*
Favorite actor? *Morgan Freeman*
Favorite actress? *Uma Thurman*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *Sit coms*
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *No*
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie? 
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? 
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen? *Clueless *
What's the most recent book you've read? *Fault in our Stars*
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *Not very often*
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback? *Paperback*
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books? *No*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *No*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park? *No*
Futurama?
Family Guy? *Yes*
American Dad? *No*
The Walking Dead? 
Glee? *No*
How I Met Your Mother? *Yes*
Scrubs? *Yes <3*
Breaking Bad? *Mm kinda*
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book? *Too long*
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *No*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *Yes*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *No*
Who's an overrated actor? 
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

*Why or Why Not?*

Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *No, because they're all made up by humans*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *Yes (wow that would be creepy)*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *What government?*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth? *Yes*
Is there an afterlife? *Yes*
Do you believe in magic? *No, because of science*
Do you believe in ghosts? *No*

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer? *Uh.. no I don't think you can call me that*
What is your favorite game? *The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (HD)*
What is your favorite game series? *Zelda*
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own? *Wii U, 3DS and Wii*
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty? *No*
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed? *Super Mario 3D World*
What are you currently playing? *Metroid Fusion*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *Mario Kart 8*
What are you planning to play? 
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *GTA*

*This or That*

Few close friends or many friends? *Few close friends*
Pizza or Pasta? *Pizza*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *Ice cream*
Movies or Books? *Movies*
Red or Blue? *Hard one, but I'll answer blue*
Pink or Purple? *Hard one again, but I say purple*
Black or White? *Aaah, ehm... black!*
Dogs or Cats? *Cats*
Hamsters or Mice? *Hamsters*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *Rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *Chinchillas*
Rain or Snow? *Snow*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *Hot*
Italy or France? *France*
U.S. or Canada? *Been to neither*
Australia or UK? *UK*
Skittles or M&Ms? *M&Ms*
Autumn or Spring? *Spring*
Winter or Summer? *Summer*
Public School or Home school? *Home school*
Horror or Comedy? *Comedy*
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports? *Video games*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *Animal Crossing*

*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? *Not in my country*
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? *College should be free of charge*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?


----------



## Libra (May 3, 2014)

Not going to answer everything on this list, so I'll just do the first part.



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? A little over 200.
Do you hide your status when you're online? Yes.
Why or why not? Because I don't like my status showing what I'm doing.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Gamers' Lounge.
Are you on TBT daily? Yes.
What do you like about TBT? The friendly atmosphere and the fact that I learn about new games and stuff.
Best experience on TBT? A very kind user helping me to get my train station upgraded in _Animal Crossing: New Leaf._
What would you like added to TBT? Hm... Nothing I can think of right now.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? More events like the Easter Egg Hunt, because that was so much fun! I also loved the Halloween event.
How did you come up with your username? It's my zodiac sign.
Did you make your own signature? No, I commissioned someone here on this forum.
Did you make your own icon? No, I found it via Google Images.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No.
Do you use a posting format? Occasionally...
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.


----------



## hanashi (May 3, 2014)

i did it all in one go are you proud of me mother



Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? *57*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *i do*
Why or why not? *idk i dont want people seeing im online sometimes*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *basement, brewsters *
Are you on TBT daily? *i check it daily yea*
What do you like about TBT? *idk*
Best experience on TBT? *idk*
What would you like added to TBT? *nothing rly*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *idc*
How did you come up with your username? *hanashi means story in japanese (im a weeb)*
Did you make your own signature? *yeah i did*
Did you make your own icon? *no*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *yes my sister maddison*
Do you use a posting format? *yes size = 1 and tahoma font*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *just post???? i guess*

Personal
What's your full first name? *darcy*
What's your nickname? *dont have one*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *darcey is a common mistake*
Gender? *cis female*
What's your heritage? *english??????? idk*
How old are you? *14*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *16+ or 18+ isnt common (by IM) but by photo i look about 10*
How many siblings? *3*
Are you mature? *yes and no*
Do you hold grudges over people? *no not rly idc*
Favorite color? *black*
Favorite color scheme? *put me in a pitch black room*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *i live in london (vast area)*
What do you like about your area? *its scummy but i like that  grunge*
What do you like to do in your area? *go to kfc*
Where have you travelled to? *idk lots of places*
Are you a grammar police? *no?*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *my love by route 94*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *none*
What's your biggest fear? *being alone*
What's your greatest regret? *something vry private*
How many friends can you actually trust? *4*
Ever dyed your hair? *no*
Have any piercings? *no, not even the standard earlobes*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *blue, white*
Do you share a bedroom? *used to, now i dont*
Do you have any allergies? *my body doesnt like lamb*
What are you allergic to? *??*
Do you have any pets? *yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *koi fish*
Name and ages of your pets? *idk*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *kids in my year trying to invade my personal space*
Do you cook or bake? *im bad at  both*
Do you have any kids? *no*
If yes, do you want any more kids? *n/a*
If no, do you want any kids? *no, but thatll probably change - or so they say*
What are your favorite boy names? *simon, tim, arthur idk*
What are your favorite girl names? *lola, lisa, teresa i cant remember*
Do you like sports? *sports are the works of satan*
What sports do you play? *none i am so unfit*
What sports do you watch? *crying*
What sports do you dislike? *all*
What are your hobbies? *kind of lost all hobbies*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *idk psychology*
Do you collect anything? *used to*
What do you collect? *used to collect badges*
What is your main motivation? *i live for others*
What's your favorite quote? *i cant help but feel like humans use quotes to define life but you cant rly do that. regardless, i am a hypocrite and have one,
"Passion comes from the latin pali, which means to suffer. You are suffering because you are alive."*
What/Who is your inspiration? *i just keep moving for the sake of it*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *frozen, but that probably isnt uncommon*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *i was on TV once*
When's the last time you cried? *i nearly cried today but i cant remember*
Ever been depressed? *i hate that word but  maybe, im not sure*
Why? *lots of reasons*
Are you happy now? *im okay, which is better than sad*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *im not sure, be more independent?*

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *its okay, i dont talk to my parents much*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *emo???? nerd???? i get called  gross names*
Why do you think they label you as that? *past phases and my sexuality are all factors*
What's your religious view? *athiest / agnostic   we're all going to die and rot thats all ik*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *cant remember and dont want to*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *weaboo, scene and emo*
What makes you cringe about yourself? *my existence*
What's your most awkward moment? *i  cant remember*
Have you ever done drugs? *no*
Do you think common interests are important? *no*
Do you get jealous easily? *probably*
Do you like attention? *yes and no  i couldnt care less but i like it when i have some nice attention*
Do you like getting sympathy? *yes (i am an awful human being)*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *introvert, i get tired so easily*
What curse word do you say most often? *probably the f one*
Are you scared of dying? *id like to think im not, ive accepted death but im not fully comfortable with it - so maybe*
What kind of camera do you use? *i use my sisters canon idk what model it is*
Where is your dream house located? *somewhere, far away from earth*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *no*
Would you call yourself smart? *no*
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh about 2 months ago i made a toasted ham sandwich*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *if they are so bad it makes me cry*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? *none  rly*
What issues are you facing in life right now? *im just trying to find my feet first thanks*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *two weeks*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *yorkie (thick chocolate bar)*
What's your stupidest purchase? *idk   fizzy ribena*
What is your earliest memory? *crawling and asking my mum questions about cupboards*
Do you lie to make people feel better? *no*
Do you have/want tattoos? *want*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *i want seele's logo  somewhere, a st.peter's cross somewhere, simple lineart of barbed wire on my ankle, and 'ALIVE' somewher*
Do you hate anyone? *yeah*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *yes*

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? *none*
Why should people be jealous of you? *no reason*
What are your true talents? *dont really have any*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *n/a*
What are your best traits? *n/a*
How are you a good friend? *n/a*
How are you a good person? *n/a*
What are your aspirations? *n/a*
Do you know any party tricks? *n/a*
If so, what party tricks can you do? *n/a*
10 random facts about you: *1. i am a triplet 
2. i am bisexual 
3. i want to play neopets rn 
4. i get tired easily 
5. i love hot dogs 
6. i just ate a hot dog and it was sooo good 
7. i get the sniffles in spring
8. i have a bear called ruffles and i had him since i was born
9. i weighed 2 pounds when i was born
10. bohemian rhapsody is about my life *

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *tumblr, twitter and    idk skype*
Do you have an ask.fm? *yes darcyhan*
Do you have a snapchat? *yes private*
What's your instagram? *yes evaunit05*
How many followers do you have? *62*
How many are you following? *63*
Do you like for like? *no*
Do you like for follow? *no*
What's your twitter? *evaunit07*
How many followers do you have? *69 [middle school boy snort]*
How many are you following? *56*
Do you follow for follow? *no*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *only if we were in a mutual    for a long time*
Do you follow to unfollow? *no*
Snapchat or Kik? *snapchat*
Do you still use skype? *yes*
Facebook or Google+? *facebook but both make me weep*
Twitter or Instagram? *twitter*
What's a hashtag you hate? *idk*
What's a social media you hate? *google+*
What's a social media you love? *twitter / tumblr*
What social media are you addicted to? *tumblr its a sinkhole (a bad one)*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *tumblr*
What's your instagram theme? *??*
What's your tumblr theme? *redux edit*
What's your twitter theme? *??*

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? *not rly*
Do you like TV shows? *some*
Do you like reading books? *occasionally*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *pulp fiction*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *neon genesis evangelion*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *n/a*
What's your all-time favorite book? *matilda*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *frozen*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *austin powers*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *big bang theory (a lot of people hate it but  idk)*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *NGE*
Favorite actor? *n/a*
Favorite actress? *n/a*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *documentaries*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *shoot-em-up or comedy*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *romantic  films*
What movie made you cry the most? *none*
What TV series made you cry the most? *NGE*
What book made you cry the most? *none*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *no*
Favorite Disney movie? *none*
Least favorite Disney movie? *idk*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *fred the movie*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *the spy and the liar*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *the graduate*
What's the most recent book you've read? *A DAY IN THE LIFE OF... (my dads travelling diary)*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *none*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *no??*
Or do you watch online? *yes*
Favorite movie on netflix? *do not have netflix*
Who is your favorite author? *n/a*
Hard cover or paperback? *paperback*
What was the longest book you read? *i cannot remember*
Do you listen to audio books? *no*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *no*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *EVANGELION: FINAL*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *seconds by bryan lee o'malley*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *none*
Did you like The Fosters? *no*
Did you like Lost? *no*
Did you like Prison Break? *no*
Did you like Heroes? *no*
Did you like Hannibal? *no*
Did you like South Park? *yeah*
Futurama? *yeah*
Family Guy? *NO*
American Dad? *no*
The Walking Dead? *no*
Glee? *NO*
How I Met Your Mother? *n*
Scrubs? *n*
Breaking Bad? *n*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *asuka langely soryu*
What's your OTPs? *asurei???? asumari??? idk*
What are your ship? *kawoshin, asurei, asumari, ryumako, makoira*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *none*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? *none*
How long does it take you to read a book? *depends on the book*
What movie do you recommend to everyone? *the graduate*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *havent seen/read*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *havent seen/read*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *havent seen/read*
Who's an overrated actor? *benedict  cumberbatch his name*
Who's an overrated actress? *idk*
Who's an underrated actor? *michael cera*
Who's an underrated actress? *none*
What's an underrated book series? *idc*
What's an underrated TV series? *idc*
What's an underrated movie? *idc*
Do you like anime? *yes*
What's your favorite anime? *neon genesis evangelion*
What anime genre(s) do you like? *slice of life, psychological, action, comedy idk*
Naruto or Bleach? *much rather have chairs thrown at my head*
Did you like Death Note? *no*
Did you like Soul Eater? *no*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *no*
Did you like Dragonball? *no*
Shakugan no Shana? *havent seen*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? *havent seen*
Nisekoi? *hvnt cn*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *hvnt cn*
Clannad? *hvnt cn*
School Days? *hvnt cn*
Do you like manga? *yes*
Manga or anime? *idk*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *psychological*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *the ones ive read already are / i think are too graphicly disturbing*
What manga are you currently reading? *i just finished oyasumi punpun*
What anime are you currently watching? *joshiraku*

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *maybe. maybe we are the supernatural beings.*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *no*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *every government is corrupted in a way because every human desires money*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? *in my school they deal with students in an ok way so   idk*
What do you think about North Korea? *its not a good way of leading a country*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? *none*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? *yes, apparently hes in the thames???????*
Is there life beyond Earth? *no. you rot in the ground.*
Is there an afterlife? *i dont know but i believe not but if you do thats fine*
Do you believe in magic? *no*
Do you believe in ghosts? *no*
*anything i have said is just pessimistic opinions i do not discriminate if you believe different*

Video Games
Are you a gamer? *no*
What is your favorite game? *ACNL*
What is your favorite game series? *sims*
Favorite genre of games? *idk nice ones simulation*
Which consoles do you own? *as a family: DS, DS lite x2, DSi, 3DS XL x2, 3DS x2, PS1 (gathering dust), PS2 (gathering dust), PS3, PS4, PSP Lite, Xbox 360, Atari (gathering dust), Sega Megadrive (gathering dust) *
Did you like Resident Evil? *no*
Final Fantasy? *no*
Call of Duty? *no*
Little Big Planet? *yeah its cute its  narrated by stephen fry*
What was the last game you completed? *pokemon x*
What are you currently playing? *pokemon white 2*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *secret*
What are you planning to play? *secret*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *idk*

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? *close*
Pizza or Pasta? *neither*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *ice-cream*
Movies or Books? *movies*
Red or Blue? *blue*
Pink or Purple? *purple*
Black or White? *black*
Dogs or Cats? *neither*
Hamsters or Mice? *hamsters*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *rabbits*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *ferrets*
Rain or Snow? *rain*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *hot weather*
Italy or France? *france*
U.S. or Canada? *canada*
Australia or UK? *UK*
Skittles or M&Ms? *m&ms*
Autumn or Spring? *autumn*
Winter or Summer? *summer*
Public School or Home school? *public*
Horror or Comedy? *comedy*
Drama or Romance? *drama*
Video Games or Sports? *video games*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *AC*

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? *yeah, the lack of attention towards student stress rate is worrying. many people in my school have mental health issues*
Is college still important to you? *i need to go to uni to pursue my career, yes*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? *thats the way modern life is*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *private info*


----------



## Murray (May 3, 2014)

I herd you get 10.5 bells for doing this so i did it look



Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? *i have 18 tbt bells*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *no and if you do you are lame*
Why or why not? *o damn i already answered this oops*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *all the non animal crossing related stuff*
Are you on TBT daily? *only if im not busy*
What do you like about TBT? *idk its reliable entertainment i guess?*
Best experience on TBT? *i cant really say - good memories of people often get replaced with bad ones*
What would you like added to TBT? *purple*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *more trophy contests!!!*
How did you come up with your username? *It came to me in a dream after many moons of meditation*
Did you make your own signature? *idk i cropped the pictures i guess and put it on rotate? does this count?*
Did you make your own icon? *i drew my avatar once but i changed it to just another pic - the most effort i put in is usually just crop flip resize etc*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *uh yes...*
Do you use a posting format? *(what does this mean)*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *rarely make threads anymore, then again i dont post much either*

Personal
What's your full first name? *guess*
What's your nickname? *idk whatever you wanna call me idc*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *only idiots and the challenged*
Gender? *male*
What's your heritage? *uh australian + some european i guess you might say/viking*
How old are you? *12*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *19*
How many siblings? *(disclosed)*
Are you mature? *wut is this question*
Do you hold grudges over people? *for a certain period of time but i try to give them a second chance!*
Favorite color? *i like the idea of lime yellow but i dont really like to look at it*
Favorite color scheme? *favourite (correct spelling) colour (also correct spelling learn to spell plz) scheme what  idk how to describe a colour scheme*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *Arizona/51/Australia*
What do you like about your area? *idk its ok i guess*
What do you like to do in your area? *sit with laptop and answer stupidly long surveys on da internet forum boards for virtual moneys*
Where have you travelled to? *here and there..*
Are you a grammar police? *no but im a spelling sheriff*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *idk i honestly dont listen to music that much really*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *lots of songs that i used to like years ago that i havent heard since!*
What's your biggest fear? *Through talking to imaginary friends (that follow me appearing as the thing im afraid of) as if they were my friend (which they are if you are reading this you know who you are really i dont dislike you) and convincing them to go on holiday far far away i managed to get over my huge fear as a child i am not even joking*
What's your greatest regret? *everything happens for a reason really i have no super regrets - although for a while after some bad things happen I seem to be able to get over them eventually and move on knowing that its in the past and i cant change it*
How many friends can you actually trust? *very few*
Ever dyed your hair? *nope i considered it though but its too much effort*
Have any piercings? *nope*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *electric blue*
Do you share a bedroom? *nope*
Do you have any allergies? *nothing big enough to really call an allergy really*
What are you allergic to? *as said*
Do you have any pets? *yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *a woof meow bok and quack*
Name and ages of your pets? *omfg soz cbf to answer this*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *i have too many pet peeves but i end up canning them inside till i get over them*
Do you cook or bake? *yea i guess*
Do you have any kids? *not that im aware of *
If yes, do you want any more kids? *i said no so*
If no, do you want any kids? *why was this a separate question*
What are your favorite boy names? *pistachio and shroomish*
What are your favorite girl names? *pistachio, shroomish and heather*
Do you like sports? *no dont even get me started i dont like sports (omfg i just saw the next questions wow)*
What sports do you play? *nothing really since school*
What sports do you watch? *i dont follow any sports but if im at the tv on my laptop tennis isnt bad background noise i guess*
What sports do you dislike? *most of them*
What are your hobbies? *i dont even know*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *i dont even know now i feel sad and useless wow*
Do you collect anything? *MEMORIES*
What do you collect? *woops bit of a premature breakthrough*
What is your main motivation? *im dying*
What's your favorite quote? *something about a cat on a liferaft i dont even know*
What/Who is your inspiration? *(disclosed)*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *idk i dont really like answering this question*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *i dont really care about fame atm*
When's the last time you cried? *im crying as i type this*
Ever been depressed? *yes*
Why? *i dont really talk about this so i wont*
Are you happy now? *at this moment i guess im not bad*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *just about everything great now im sad again*

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *50/50*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *i dont even know i would be too afraid to ask - i guess they would lie if it was bad anyway*
Why do you think they label you as that? *i dont even want to think about it*
What's your religious view? *too complicated/dont want to talk about it/you wouldnt care anyway*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *i honestly cant remember*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *idk nothing major*
What makes you cringe about yourself? *EVERYTHING*
What's your most awkward moment? *whenever always*
Have you ever done drugs? *i took a panadol once*
Do you think common interests are important? *yes*
Do you get jealous easily? *yes-but i wouldnt ever act on it*
Do you like attention? *i like indirect attention*
Do you like getting sympathy? *pre much same as getting attention as i see it*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *introvert i guess - i wouldnt really want to/to label myself as either though*
What curse word do you say most often? *aff*
Are you scared of dying? *sometimes*
What kind of camera do you use? *lolwut idk*
Where is your dream house located? *wherever i can be happy*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *no*
Would you call yourself smart? *i like to sometimes about certain things but then around other smart people i look realy dumb *
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *idk i havent cooked recently honestly still eating left overs from a thing*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *i have never tipped a waiter/waitress #yolo #badass #murrikaisbad*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? *idk i normally get things that i might buy over the internet, but decide to get more authentically*
What issues are you facing in life right now? *cbf to answer soz*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *forever-not that i dislike it*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *some milk choclate*
What's your stupidest purchase? *it makes me really sad when i think about bad purchases so i wont answer*
What is your earliest memory? *too personal*
Do you lie to make people feel better? *not drastically*
Do you have/want tattoos? *no*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *if no, no*
Do you hate anyone? *i really honestly try to not hate on anyone, as i said like 2hrs ago my time when i answered a previous question (OK FINE I DO HATE SOME PEOPLE HEAPS I CANT HELP IT OK I HAVE A PROBLEM I REALLY HATE THEM) but if possible i just avoid and complain to myself behind their bakcs*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *uh idk sometimes?*

Brag About Yourself *wow these questions just make me feel really awkward reading, so i just tried to be funny. note 'tried'*
Greatest achievement in life? *idk i cant really say atm*
Why should people be jealous of you? *cos they are bad*
What are your true talents? *being better then you*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *nottheworst, stillbtrthenyou, i cant think of anymore i give up*
What are your best traits? *knowing when kuma is scum which happens to be all the time btw kuma is scum*
How are you a good friend? *awkward when i cant answer this*
How are you a good person? *oshi i better think of an answer for this else its gonna make me look rlly bad *
What are your aspirations? *i thought this said apostrophes so ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''*
Do you know any party tricks? *i can/could put my feet behind my head i pre sure my body is broken and not meant to be able to do that since im like 6'4 or somethin*
If so, what party tricks can you do? *why is this in 2 separate questions, oh i guess i get more bells for answering 2!!! IM RICH*
10 random facts about you: *wtf i have to think of 10 i cant even think of one lemme try... i really like ghibli films/and related products; like legit jubsxdisney level fetish right here*

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *uhh facebook i guess, maybe irc if that counts?*
Do you have an ask.fm? *no lol?*
Do you have a snapchat? *what do you think i am? 12?*
What's your instagram? *WTF INFERRING QUESTION WOW. out of all the stupid questions that were dragged out to be 10 lines for a simple question like I DONT HAVE INSTAGRAM HOW DO I ANSWER THIS*
How many followers do you have? *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WHAT DO I DO HELP WHAT IS THIS BS*
How many are you following? *i carrot bayleaf what is going on seriously*
Do you like for like? *ok still inferring but i dont get mad at this one cos i cant answer it: no*
Do you like for follow? *i wont get mad i promise*
What's your twitter? *rage_explosion.jpeg*
How many followers do you have? *your face*
How many are you following? *go die in a hole*
Do you follow for follow? *dont blame me if your house burns down whilst you sleep it wasnt me i swear*
Do you unfollow for unfollow? *yes all the time constantly it is a daily task that i partake in daily all the time really*
Do you follow to unfollow? *ok now, i dont do the twittier but i know that surely this even a thing like this doesnt even make sense*
Snapchat or Kik? *niether/none of the sort*
Do you still use skype? *no, i did, though*
Facebook or Google+? *facebook, but only because i used it before google plus was a thing, i dont really care for facebook though like, it wouldnt care if i had to change to the other*
Twitter or Instagram? *niether go away*
What's a hashtag you hate? *ALL OF THEM*
What's a social media you hate? *idk i probs dont need to answer this by now...*
What's a social media you love? *i dont really 'love' any social media i just use it*
What social media are you addicted to? *nothing atm*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *no, no and nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
What's your instagram theme? *wow seriously*
What's your tumblr theme? *i cant even*
What's your twitter theme? *im dead wow i am glad this is over/inb4 only half way down all the questions holy chicken*

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? *yes i do!*
Do you like TV shows? *yes i do!*
Do you like reading books? *uhh its not a favourite past-time but i guess i can like reading books!?*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *it would have to be a ghibli and or miyazaki movie but i wouldnt be able to pick between them, my favourite tends to switch, atm its the wind rises because its the newest and its a masterpiece ok its 2 meta for u*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *idk i dont really get into tv shows that much that i watch on tv but i cna be a bit of a filthy reality tv show watcher~~~ cough cough the block and maybe the singing shows, but i generally get attached to the contestant and thus the next season i often get bored of it*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *i dont think ive read enough book series to be entitled to answer this honestly*
What's your all-time favorite book? *idk if manga counts then nausicaa of the valley of the wind omg*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *i dont have frozen i love frozen - i love the music and the theme its really great but the story is good but ok but average but nothing special i dont see why people are like 'omg its revolutionary breakthrough feminist movie' like no... it is no different from any other disney princess film, and its still a 'nice' movie just like the rest*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *idk not really recently but in feb i watched the wind rises in the cinemas twice, which is probs the first time ever/ or if now in a long time that i have gone to a cinema twice for the same film, especially since the only cinema showing it was really far away lol - but i do rewatch alot of ghibli since i have dvd's*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *i dunno what people like - i would say game of thrones and breaking bad but i have never seen a single minute of either so i have no stance in saying my opinion of them (which is nonexistant)*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *i dont rewatch tb oops*
Favorite actor? *michal jordan*
Favorite actress? *ummmmmmmmmmm idk*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *reality oops*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *anime pls im not a weaboo*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *action - really expensive films that people pay to see things explode and cars crash and cars explode and crashing*
What movie made you cry the most? *idk ive seen many a emotional - but the wind rises did make my eyes water out of sadness and awe for such a beautiful film*
What TV series made you cry the most? *THE BLOCK WHEN ALISA AND LYSANDRA DIDNT WIN AND THE WORST PEOPLE LOST... no but really it was more of a psycho rage rather than a sadness*
What book made you cry the most? *idk i cant really think of one*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *not easily during movies, and never really during books*
Favorite Disney movie? *idk maybe mulan and aladin or something from that time period*
Least favorite Disney movie? *um idk*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *ive seen many a stupid movie but i try to erase them from my mind*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *i wont get far in a book if its stupid lol*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *umm i havent been to the cinema recently idk if tv movies count*
What's the most recent book you've read? *nothing exciting*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *maybe a bit of fantasy if i dont mind saying*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *only for particular movies - not really as much for socialising lool*
Or do you watch online? *i dont watch proper length movies online - especially not ghibli, i need dat beauty on da wide screen, but i do watch anime series online cause you really cant watch it anywhere else lol*
Favorite movie on netflix? *i dont have/watch netflix*
Who is your favorite author? *i dont have one*
Hard cover or paperback? *paper back is way easier to read but i need hard covers of the books that i idolise (nausicaa omg foam at the mouth)*
What was the longest book you read? *idk ive read books that arent even that long that i just read on and off*
Do you listen to audio books?  *nope*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *generally not lol*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *the tale of princess kaguya!!! its tempting to find it online but the only way ill see it in the cinema is to wait for english release, or i might even have to wait for dvd i will cry if so*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *lol idk*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *nothing at the moment*
Did you like The Fosters? *i have not heard of this american show lol why so specific question*
Did you like Lost? *nope its lame*
Did you like Prison Break? *NO LOL SUPER LAME*
Did you like Heroes? *i dont mind it, never got into it though*
Did you like Hannibal? *no, but i dont hate on it*
Did you like South Park? *mixed feelings... deep inside i think i like it though*
Futurama? *yea i guess sometimes*
Family Guy? *yea its pre funny to watch occasionally less so if you like marathon seasons*
American Dad? *less so, but its still funny i guess*
The Walking Dead? *never watched it*
Glee? *i really liked the original up until they graduated, and even then  the story was getting pretty stupid and far fetched*
How I Met Your Mother? *i dont hate it, even though i want to*
Scrubs? *ye its alright i guess*
Breaking Bad? *never seen it*
Who's your favorite fictional character?*katara omg i was so obsessed when i was younger*
What's your OTPs? *umm idk lol*
What are your ship? *yes*
What show did you like that got cancelled? *nothing i liked got cancelled*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? *ATTACK ON TITAN I CANT WAIT AAAAA ITS SOO GOOD*
How long does it take you to read a book? *can take ages and ages or freakishly fast depending ont he book*
What movie do you recommend to everyone? *all ghibli*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? *no, at first before i saw the movie i didnt hate, but the entire thing was a cringe-fest omg its so bad im sorry*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? *yea i guess*
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? *ehhhhhhh its not bad*
Who's an overrated actor? *all of them*
Who's an overrated actress? *sandra bullock loljks sheis great or is she idk*
Who's an underrated actor? *nicholas cage*
Who's an underrated actress? *sandra bullock*
What's an underrated book series? *um idk most of the fiction i read is recomended to me so its not really underrated*
What's an underrated TV series? *um idk*
What's an underrated movie? *Only Yesterday - ghibli film that didnt get english release i actually got watering eyes of joy and happiness at the end its so beautiful*
Do you like anime? *um yes*
What's your favorite anime? *attack on titan!*
What anime genre(s) do you like? *i dont mind action, i think most of the ones ive enjoyed heavily rely on it, but any one i watch needs really good plot*
Naruto or Bleach? *um not really that into naruto and only read the first few bleach manga so i guess bleach it is*
Did you like Death Note? *yes death note is amazing, and the ending/last third of the series is so underrated. It is not a 'bad' ending, its a suitable one. The only reason why people hate the ending is because the beginning 2/3rds was soooo amazing that anything below incredible would be bad.*
Did you like Soul Eater? *never seen it but it looks funny so i might watch it eventually*
Did you like Vampire Knight? *mixed feelings about this, ive seen a few episodes*
Did you like Dragonball? *i like the orignal the american movie version is a shameful film to all mankind*
Shakugan no Shana? *never head of it sorry*
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? *idk what this is*
Nisekoi? *idk*
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? *not heard of*
Clannad? *not watched*
School Days? *not heard of omg there are soooo many good anime to watch and not enough time in a life time, this fact makes me so sad*
Do you like manga? *yesss*
Manga or anime? *if the anime runs directly off the manga then i would prefer the anime*
What manga genre(s) do you like? *NAUSICAA OF THE VALLEY OF THE WIND NEED I SAY MORE oh the question was genre im really sorry oops*
What manga do you want to become an anime? *umm i cant realy think of one*
What manga are you currently reading? *not currently reading one*
What anime are you currently watching? *in between atm trying to get work done... i found myself here so im doing niether :/*

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? *they dont, but its fun to imagine that they do *
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? *no this is the stupidist thing i have ever heard pls dont bring this up around me it will just make me mad*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? *LOOOOOOOOOOOOL this question made me died omfg i like how this survey is made by an american*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? *omfg this american question i cannt handle im dying*
What do you think about North Korea? *mind your own buisness they have they're own problems that they need to sort out*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? *none you are dumb if you do*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? *lol i dont even care im not a crazy american patronist loony tune*
Is there life beyond Earth? *maybe*
Is there an afterlife? *yes, but in an atypical way*
Do you believe in magic? *yes, but only for fun, i know it doesnt exist*
Do you believe in ghosts? *nope*

Video Games
Are you a gamer? *yess*
What is your favorite game? *whenever i have to answer this question i can never think of one game omg ive never been able to answer this*
What is your favorite game series? *ahhh once again idk*
Favorite genre of games? *i like more chilled out games i guess*
Which consoles do you own? *pc/wii/gamecube/3ds*
Did you like Resident Evil? *never played it*
Final Fantasy? *never played it but idk why it looks really fun*
Call of Duty? *um i guess it can be fun but i dont really like the idea*
Little Big Planet? *ive never owned a playstation but its really fun i love it!*
What was the last game you completed? *i generally complete all the games i play where possible, if not the majority*
What are you currently playing? *nothing :/*
What upcoming game are you most excited about? *i cant even think about this cause i cant afford a wii u and this makes me really sad*
What are you planning to play? *i want to play all the past and future wii u games but i cant afford it omggggg*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *LEAGUE OF LEGENDS*

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? *i dont really get a choice in this irl, but in an ideal world i would prefer close friends*
Pizza or Pasta? *pasta!*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? *tough question, i like fruit flavours of either*
Movies or Books? *movies!*
Red or Blue? *blue*
Pink or Purple? *purple!*
Black or White? *umm both!?*
Dogs or Cats? *i have both irl so it would be mean to pick one*
Hamsters or Mice? *mice*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? *eh not really either but guinea pigs maybe*
Chinchillas or Ferrets? *eh what*
Rain or Snow? *rain*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? *cold! i guess you always want what you cant have*
Italy or France? *um i havent been to either and they both seem ok to me*
U.S. or Canada? *canada lol*
Australia or UK? *australia!!!! (its bigger)*
Skittles or M&Ms? *fruit skittles only*
Autumn or Spring? *autumn is best time*
Winter or Summer? *winter in australia is actually livable temperatiure*
Public School or Home school? *um i havent done either soo, probs public school if i had to pic between them*
Horror or Comedy? *comedy!*
Drama or Romance? *drama!*
Video Games or Sports? *VIDEO GAMES!!!*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? *animal crossing!*

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? 
Is college still important to you? *if uni is that then its not for everyone, but its fun*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *wow do you have some personal vandetta against american schools or something like seriously, did you get rejected from a college or something lol? idc about us schools, the system seems perfectly fine HERE to me*



wow this survey was such an emotional rollercoaster for me i dont even think i can handle


----------



## Libra (May 3, 2014)

Hm... Let's answer a few more of these questions.



Spoiler



*Personal*
What's your full first name? Wendy. Says right so in my signature.
What's your nickname? Hm... I have a friend who calls me Wendy-lady. Does that count?
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Not that I know of.
Gender? Female.
What's your heritage? Uhm... my nationality? That would be Belgian.
How old are you? Hahahahaha... I'll pass on this question, sorry.
What age does everyone mistake you for? Hm... Let me think about that.
How many siblings? None.
Are you mature? I hope so...
Do you hold grudges over people? No.
Favorite color? Depends. Let's go with blue.
Favorite color scheme? Hm... blue and light purple.
Which state/area/country do you live in? The country of chocolate! Belgium.
What do you like about your area? Nothing much, to be honest.
What do you like to do in your area? Same as above.


----------



## Byngo (May 3, 2014)

I'm only going to answer the questions regarding the bell tree forums...



Spoiler



How many TBT bells do you have? Almost 12k or something like that.
Do you hide your status when you're online? Yes
Why or why not? Because I dint want people spying on me. 
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Basement and Brewsters Caf?.
Are you on TBT daily? Yes.
What do you like about TBT? The community and mafia games.
Best experience on TBT? Participating in mafias with fellow TBT'ers. 
What would you like added to TBT? Not sure.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Mario Kart Mondays.
How did you come up with your username? The word just came up in my mind.
Did you make your own signature? No.
Did you make your own icon? No.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? If my signature is considered art, yes. 
Do you use a posting format? Not really.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both. Rarely make my own threads though.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 110
Do you hide your status when you're online? Yes
Why or why not? I like it better that way
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Basement
Are you on TBT daily? Yes
What do you like about TBT? It's active
Best experience on TBT? I've had many good ones so I'm not sure
What would you like added to TBT? A pokemon sub thread for pokemon shops etc
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Not sure
How did you come up with your username? It's my name...
Did you make your own signature? No
Did you make your own icon? No
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both

Personal
What's your full first name? Eleanor
What's your nickname? Agent Rainbow Legs
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? English/Manx/Scottish/Irish/French/Spanish - there's many
How old are you? 14
What age does everyone mistake you for? They don't 
How many siblings? 1
Are you mature? Kinda
Do you hold grudges over people? Yes
Favorite color? Purple
Favorite color scheme? purple and green and blue
Which state/area/country do you live in? England
What do you like about your area? No scary spiders/tea ( the drink )/rain
What do you like to do in your area? Explore the countryside
Where have you travelled to? America and Europe
Are you a grammar police? Kinda, I don't tell them I just get really annoyed and start waving my hands around
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Laughter lines by Bastille
What's a song that gives you good memories? I love it by icona pop
What's your biggest fear? Spiders 
What's your greatest regret? Going out with this one guy
How many friends can you actually trust? 3
Ever dyed your hair? No
Have any piercings? No
What color would you like to dye your hair? I like my hair colour now
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? Yes
What are you allergic to? Kiwi fruit, some plasters, nettles and some anathestic 
Do you have any pets? Yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have? A cat 
Name and ages of your pets? Morgan, she's a rescue so were not sure if her age
What's your biggest pet peeve? When people spell the Doctor as Dr and Doctor Who Dr who
Do you cook or bake? Sometimes
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? No
What are your favorite boy names? Phillp and Zack
What are your favorite girl names? Dylan and Ino
Do you like sports? Kinda
What sports do you play? Fencing
What sports do you watch? Football 
What sports do you dislike? Boxing
What are your hobbies? Fencing
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Plants
Do you collect anything? Yes
What do you collect? Stamps
What is your main motivation? Don't die
What's your favorite quote? ALWAYS BRING A BANANA TO A PARTY
What/Who is your inspiration? Luna lovegood
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Selfies 
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I was in a music video once
When's the last time you cried? Boxing Day
Ever been depressed? Yes
Why? Bipolar
Are you happy now? No
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Be less socially awkward

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Not the best
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Hyper
Why do you think they label you as that? Sometimes I'm very hyper
What's your religious view? Atheist 
What's your most embarrassing moment? 
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs? No
Do you think common interests are important? Kinda
Do you get jealous easily? No
Do you like attention? No
Do you like getting sympathy? No
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Introvert 
What curse word do you say most often? I don't swear ap
Are you scared of dying? No
What kind of camera do you use? Nikon coolpix
Where is your dream house located? Japan
If you could fast forward your life, would you? No
Would you call yourself smart? Yes
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Chilli
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? Bad service
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Random ones
What issues are you facing in life right now? Bipolar
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Forever
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Nerds
What's your stupidest purchase? I'm not sure
What is your earliest memory? My parents car breaking down
Do you lie to make people feel better? No
Do you have/want tattoos? No
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone? No
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Kinda

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Getting to the nationals in fencing
Why should people be jealous of you? I'm a synthesate  
What are your true talents? No idea
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: quirky, clever, kind, brave, selfless
What are your best traits? I am always myself
How are you a good friend? Yes
How are you a good person? Yes
What are your aspirations? No idea
Do you know any party tricks? Yes
If so, what party tricks can you do? I can touch my nose with my tounge
10 random facts about you:
My eyes change colour
I love history
I love biology
I want to be a psychologist
I'm very secretive
I'm in the LOTR fandom
I ship people a lot
I love cats
I have a fear of old clothing and stuffed animals
I love motorbikes 

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Pinterest, hangouts and twitter
Do you have an ask.fm?no
Do you have a snapchat?no
What's your instagram? Don't have one
How many followers do you have? 
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik? Neither
Do you still use skype? Yes
Facebook or Google+? Google +
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? All hashtags
What's a social media you hate? Facebook
What's a social media you love? Pinterest
What social media are you addicted to? Pinterest 
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Pinterest
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Yes
Do you like TV shows? Yes
Do you like reading books? Yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? Lilo and Stitch
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Doctor who
What's your all-time favorite book series? Cherub
What's your all-time favorite book? Class A 
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Brave
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Totoro
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? X factor type things
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Doctor Who
Favorite actor? Tom Hiddleston
Favorite actress? Don't know
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Sci fi
What movie genre(s) do you like? Sci fi
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Rom com
What movie made you cry the most? Never cried
What TV series made you cry the most? Never cried
What book made you cry the most? Never cried
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? Nope
Favorite Disney movie? Lilo and Stitch 
Least favorite Disney movie? Brave
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Twilight
What is the stupidest book you've read? Twilight
What's the most recent film you've seen? Divergent
What's the most recent book you've read? Tfios 
What's your favorite book genre(s)? No idea
Do you go to the movie theaters often? Not really
Or do you watch online? No
Favorite movie on netflix? Don't have Netflix
Who is your favorite author? No idea
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
What was the longest book you read? The orginal lord of the rings where they were all combined 
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? I read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Tfios
What upcoming book are you most excited for? New cherub
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? Doctor who/Sherlock
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character? No idea
What's your OTPs? No idea
What are your ship? Too many
What show did you like that got cancelled? Once apon a time got cancelled here in the uk 
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Sherlock/ Doctor Who
How long does it take you to read a book? Not long
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Lilo and Stitch/Laputa castle in the sky
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Only the books, the movies are bad
Who's an overrated actor? No idea
Who's an overrated actress? No idea
Who's an underrated actor? No idea
Who's an underrated actress? No idea
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime? Yes but I have no time to watch any
What's your favorite anime? Naruto
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto
Did you like Death Note? 
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga? Yes
Manga or anime? Anime
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? I have no idea
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? Nope
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Some of them 
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Yes, in the uk there's a system that says if your in lower sets you can only get a c grade, my friend should of got a b but she couldn't which I think it's stupid
What do you think about North Korea? Not sure
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? That "Richard brook" died in Sherlock not moriarty, in the books moriarty has a twin brother so I think the brother pretended to be moriarty then shot himself
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Yes
Is there life beyond Earth? Yes
Is there an afterlife? No idea, I'm not dead
Do you believe in magic? Yes
Do you believe in ghosts? Yes

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? 
What is your favorite game series? Zelda
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own? Wii, DS, DSI, 3DS and Xbox 
Did you like Resident Evil? Yes
Final Fantasy? Yes
Call of Duty? No
Little Big Planet? Yes
What was the last game you completed? Ocarina of time
What are you currently playing? Bravely default 
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Tomodachi life
What are you planning to play? Skyrim
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Call of duty

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pasta
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?ice cream 
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Cats
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters 
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Guinea pigs
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Chinchillas
Rain or Snow? Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold 
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Winter
Public School or Home school? Public 
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? To hard to choose

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Yes
Is college still important to you? Yes
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? Not good
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Bipolar


----------



## Mewmewmewm (May 3, 2014)

Spoiler



What's your full first name?
Madison Rose

What's your nickname?
Maddie *shiver*

Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
Nah, besides the occasional MADDISON.

Gender?
Female XD

What's your heritage?
Italian *points at curly hair* but i am pretty much pasty white.

How old are you?
14 with a mature heart ~~（≧∇≦）~~

What age does everyone mistake you for?
I have kind of a baby face so people usually just think i'm 14

How many siblings?
2 boy and a girl XD

Are you mature?
I'd like to think I am.

Do you hold grudges over people?
Yep. Why should I have to forgive you for your own mistakes?

Favorite color?
Greeennnnn （＾∇＾）

Favorite color scheme?
Green and brown or green and purple.

What do you like about your area?
Its cereal city *duckface*

What do you like to do in your area?
NOTHING.
*sobs*

Where have you travelled to?
Ive been to Ohio once (._.) does that count?

Are you a grammar police?
Nah, it's kinda stupid to yell at people about internet grammar in my opinion.

What's a song that you recently got tired of?
Outer science only because I listened to it on repeat for at least 5 days straight XD

What's a song that gives you good memories?
Imagination forest ( ^ω^ )

What's your biggest fear?
THE DARK. ~~(._.)~~

What's your greatest regret?
How i used to be overweight i guess. Mostly because I didn't realize people were making fun of me.

How many friends can you actually trust?
2. Pretty sad huh?

Ever dyed your hair?
Nope, ALL NATURAL BABY XD

Have any piercings?
too much of a wimp. Not even my *ears*

What color would you like to dye your hair?
Maybe red?

Do you share a bedroom?
I used to with my sister. But then she got so sick of me she moved to the basement ヽ(；▽；)

Do you have any allergies?
Milk. I get really sick if i drink it.

Do you have any pets?
*points to cat on lap* i have a princess if that counts.

If so, what kind of pets do you have?
MEOW.

Name and ages of your pets?
Evie- 14, just like me XD we got her when i was one and she was one.

What's your biggest pet peeve?
Popular kids *shiver*

Do you cook or bake?
Considering my moms a professional cake decorator, bake （＾∇＾）

Do you have any kids?
. . .
Im 14. . .

If yes, do you want any more kids?
Erm. . .

If no, do you want any kids?
Uh. . .

What are your favorite boy names?
Christian. 

What are your favorite girl names?
Rose ( middle name swag XD)

Do you like sports?
Nope.

What sports do you play?
Nope.

What sports do you watch?
Does watching my brother play Madden count?

What sports do you dislike?
Curling *shiver*

What are your hobbies?
Probably playing piano and drawing.

What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Singing XD even though i kinda suckkkk

Do you collect anything?
I use to collect pokemon cards when i was younger.
I was such a pimp XD

What do you collect?
Nope.

What is your main motivation?
Nope.

What's your favorite quote?
Kind of a long one XD it goes something like
"Scathing eyes ask that we be one dimentional, one sided and perfectly symetrical. However one's unseen beauty is much greater than one's would be judgement."

What/Who is your inspiration?
My mom. Even if she hates me.

Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
Anime. anytime i try to talk about it on here i always get mean comments telling me to shut about the things that enjoy to do. *le sigh*

What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
Getting views on deviant art WOOT WOOT XD

When's the last time you cried?
Yesterday. I'd rather not talk about it though if thats okay ( ^ω^ )

Ever been depressed?
Yep.

Why?
Circumstances.

Are you happy now?
It doesn't matter if i'm happy or not as long as others perceive me that way. As long as I'm not making anyone else sad by what i say, it doesn't really matter if i'm happy now does it?

What do you wish you can improve about yourself?
I wish i could have bigger eyes, i wish i was skinnier, i wish i had smaller boobs, i wish i didn't get so excited while talking to people. A lot of things. But id rather not focus on those too much and become a better person inside.
( ^ω^ )



Wow, that was kinda depressing actually XD


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 3, 2014)

I think there's one critical question should be add at the bottom =P are you honest with your answer? XD


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

Spoiler: TBT Survey



Bell Tree Forums
*How many TBT bells do you have?*
Almost 9.5k
*Do you hide your status when you're online?*
No.
*Why or why not?*
It's unfair in mafia. :c
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?*
All except Old ACNL, Introduction Board, and The Museum.
*Are you on TBT daily?*
Ever since I made an account, yes.
*What do you like about TBT?*
It's chill & TBT bells of course.
*Best experience on TBT?*
I don't know getting TBT Bells for free I guess?
*What would you like added to TBT?*
Like button
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?*
EVENTS THAT WOULD GIVE OFF COLLECTIBLES.
*How did you come up with your username?*
I don't know.
*Did you make your own signature?*
Yes
*Did you make your own icon?*
Nope. Staticistic found it for me <3
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?*
Yes a long time ago.But not of my mayor or some **** like that. <3
*Do you use a posting format?*
Only when making a thread.
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?*
Both


----------



## virulus (May 5, 2014)

I'm totally up for this




Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
*How many TBT bells do you have?* Uh like 300? D;
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* nope
*Why or why not?* i have no need to idk lol
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* Tis section o:
*Are you on TBT daily?* so far ye lol
*How did you come up with your username?* I'm pretty sure me and a load of friends got together and made usernames for eachother

*Personal*
*What's your full first name?* Jamie
*What's your nickname?* I dont have one ;n;
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* yeah for my second name cause it sucks :c
*Gender?* I don't know what my gender is! but i know my sex is male c:
*What's your heritage?* um idek but UK with some welsh lol
*How old are you?* 18 *cry*
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* they'd probably say i was younger
*How many siblings?* 1 sister
*Are you mature?* not at all lol
*Do you hold grudges over people?* I try not to!
*Favorite color?* blue!
*Favorite color scheme?* green and white
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* UK, West Midlands, Coventry o:
*What do you like about your area?* It's the middle of the UK so its like *everywhere is easyto get to yayayay*
*What do you like to do in your area?* sit at home lol
*Where have you travelled to?* uh, nowhere abroard, but I stayed in Wales, Newcastle, London, Manchester etc... just around the UK lol
*Are you a grammar police?* no way i typo really hard and i keep getting told off for grammar
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* u a lot of audiomachines stuff is getting tiring and some fob stuff i guess (but i still love them D; )
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* Anything two door cinema club

- By this point my RSI is acting up, please save me -​
*What's your biggest fear?* uh being alone
*What's your greatest regret?* losing the person i loved cause i just wanted to mess around *cry*
*How many friends can you actually trust?* like 0
*Ever dyed your hair?* no but i want to!
*Have any piercings?* 2 in my ear o:
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* blue like simon from ttgl's
*Do you share a bedroom?* no im 2 cool for that
*Do you have any allergies?* Nope!
*Do you have any pets?* yep
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* 3 dogs o:
*Name and ages of your pets?* idk their ages but i can guess. pip who is old, sally who is like an adult and luna who is young uwu
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* anything my schoolfriend does
*Do you cook or bake?* I used to :c
*Do you have any kids?* nope
*If no, do you want any kids?* thats for future me to decide
*Do you like sports?* nope
*What sports do you watch?* I watch esports (league)
*What are your hobbies?* video games and anime
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* uh drawing and creative stuff
*Do you collect anything?* apparently video games (its expensive)
*What is your main motivation?* other people I care about!
*What/Who is your inspiration?* I dont really have any
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* probably everything cause im cynical and i hate people 
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* idk one time a girl spoke to me in class
*When's the last time you cried?* uh like maybe 1.5 weeks ago idk
*Ever been depressed?* yeah
*Why?* love lost general life school etc
*Are you happy now?* um right now ye
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* dont get me started

*More Personal*

*What's your relationship with your parents like?* pretty ok
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* social outcast no life guy whos kinda cute
*Why do you think they label you as that?* cause thats what i am
*What's your religious view?* pantheism!
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* oh my god i dont think i even know
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* uh, annoying 12 year old xbox kid phase, 14 year old nerd phase, 16 year old depressed phase, suppressed scene phase, emo phase.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* everyhting tbh lol
*What's your most awkward moment?* probably some rejection thing lol
*Have you ever done drugs?* nope o:
*Do you think common interests are important?* yep how are they ever not
*Do you get jealous easily?* yep yep yep
*Do you like attention?* yes off the right person but no in every other situation
*Do you like getting sympathy?* ugh i guess
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* im both! (its a thing) Im mostly introverted tho but i ave bouts of extroversion
*What curse word do you say most often?* ****
*Are you scared of dying?* eh, i guess
*Where is your dream house located?* wherever im loved (so corny)
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* right now ye cause exams ugh
*Would you call yourself smart?* a bit
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* oh my god that was months ago xD
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* if they threw my dinner over me
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* none actually, i literally barely buy anything
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* depression, lonliness, exams etc...
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* weeks 
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* Mars bar I think
*What's your stupidest purchase?* oh god a train ticket cause i thought i lost mine ffs dont remind me smh
*What is your earliest memory?* idk most of them are made up and tats the problem
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* yep!
*Do you have/want tattoos?* idk
*Do you hate anyone?* no c:
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* uh yep!

*Brag About Yourself*
I cant

Social Media
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* Skype Twitter Facebook
*Do you have an ask.fm?* I do! Its Virulus
*Do you have a snapchat?* Virulus
*What's your instagram?* Virulus but i dont use it
*How many followers do you have?* on ig? like 3 lol, on twitter i have 1.2k and on tumblr i have 400
*How many are you following?* uh, 2 on ig, 109 on twitter and 200 on tumblr
*Do you like for like?* not really
*Do you like for follow?* nope
*What's your twitter?* @virulus (im so original)
*Snapchat or Kik?* Kik
*Do you still use skype?* what do you mean still use everyone still uses skype...right :/
*Facebook or Google+?* uh r u 4 reel
*Twitter or Instagram?* Twitter
*What's a social media you hate?* tumblr tbh
*What's a social media you love?* twitter
*What social media are you addicted to?* twitter!
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* tumblr
*What's your tumblr theme?* idk what it is?
*What's your twitter theme?* again idk its custom but its the new layout yay

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*

*Do you like movies?* a lot!
*Do you like TV shows?* yep when i get round to watching!
*Do you like reading books?* a lot when i get round to reading them lol
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* Wreck it Ralph!
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* uh sherlock!
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* Harry potter
*What's your all-time favorite book?* TFIOS
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* all of them, i have massive issues with rewatchnig things
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* fantasy, detective, anything good tbh
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* idk action adventure fantasy etc?
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* I dont hate any!
*What movie made you cry the most?* Wreck it ralph
*What TV series made you cry the most?* ALL OF THEM
*What book made you cry the most?* tfios 100%
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* yep :c
*Favorite Disney movie?* wir!
*Least favorite Disney movie?* probably one of the old ones
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* probably 21 jump street
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* it was lesbian zombie killers -.-
*What's the most recent book you've read?* tfios (i need to read more)
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* action adventure fantasy!
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* I love them!
*Or do you watch online?* botthhhh
*Hard cover or paperback?* hardcover
*What was the longest book you read?* harry potter 5
*Do you listen to audio books? * no
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* usually i read the book before I watch!
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* any disney/marvel one omg and tfios!
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* sherlock (2 years ;-; )
*Did you like South Park?* yep! I finished it 2 days ago!
*Futurama? * yep
*Family Guy?* yep!
*American Dad?* I guess
*The Walking Dead?* need to watch it!!!!
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* Simon from ttgl!
*What's your OTPs?* dont go there
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* Sherlock! and SAO i guess
*How long does it take you to read a book?* not long
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* WIR!
*Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* both but books are better
*Do you like anime?* YEP
*What's your favorite anime?* TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN
*What anime genre(s) do you like? * Action packed aweosme stuff or slice of life or really sad or anything good just anything good
*Naruto or Bleach?* ew
*Did you like Death Note?* it was ok
*Did you like Soul Eater?* again, ok
*Clannad?* SCREAMS CRIES SOBS DANGO DAIKAZOKU 
*Do you like manga?* I dont read it
*Manga or anime?* anime
*What anime are you currently watching?* apparently baccano

*Why or Why Not?*

*Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* ye
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* thats cool but eh na
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* every government is corrupt, history teaches us that
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* its ****ty but not corrupt
*What do you think about North Korea?* its a country that acts too big for its boots
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* illuminati B)
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* uh no but it doesnt matter to me like he isnt around so does it matter if they're keeping him for questioning or whatever or not?
*Is there life beyond Earth?* YES
*Is there an afterlife?* I think so
*Do you believe in magic?* i wish i could
*Do you believe in ghosts?* yeah

*Video Games*

*Are you a gamer?* yeah
*What is your favorite game?* League of Legends
*What is your favorite game series?* Borderlands!
*Favorite genre of games?* moba or puzzle/action
*Which consoles do you own?* Wii, 360, 3ds, ds, gbasp, gba and pc lol
*Call of Duty?* i sued to o:
*What was the last game you completed?* i dont think i ever do complete games
*What are you currently playing?* league, bl2 and tomb raider i think
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* Borderlqands pre-sequel!
*What are you planning to play?* my 116 other games oops
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* dota 2

_*This or That*_

*Few close friends or many friends?* few close
*Pizza or Pasta?* pizza
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* Frozen Yogurt
*Movies or Books?* movies ><
*Red or Blue?* blue
*Pink or Purple?* pink!
*Black or White?* black
*Dogs or Cats?* dogs
*Hamsters or Mice?* mice
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* rabbits
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* cinchillas
*Rain or Snow?* rain
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* cold!
*Italy or France?* France
*U.S. or Canada?* US
*Australia or UK?* uh UK
*Skittles or M&Ms?* Skittles
*Autumn or Spring?* Spring
*Winter or Summer?* Summer
*Public School or Home school?* Public school
*Horror or Comedy?* Comedy
*Drama or Romance?* romance
*Video Games or Sports?* video games
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* AC

Serious
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* yeah!
*Is college still important to you?* yep
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* stupid and pointless. Only go if you are sure about what you wanna do.
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* I am! and it's an illness sooooo. I was but i forgot to go to a session and i feel ok so i might not go again



ouch?????


----------



## Nouris (May 5, 2014)

That took me forever omg ;~;



Spoiler



*
Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 600
Do you hide your status when you're online? From time to time
Why or why not? Idk
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Basement
Are you on TBT daily? Yup
What do you like about TBT? Everything
Best experience on TBT? Too many
What would you like added to TBT? Idk
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Idk
How did you come up with your username? I wish I knew
Did you make your own signature? Nope
Did you make your own icon? Nope
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yep
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I make threads sometimes

Personal
What's your full first name? ева (pronounced YEH-va, it's awful)
What's your nickname? Ava, Evie, Mo (don't ask)
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yep 
Gender? Female 
What's your heritage? English, Russian
How old are you? 14
What age does everyone mistake you for? 16 lol
How many siblings? 3 brothers ;-;
Are you mature? lol 
Do you hold grudges over people? Nah
Favorite color? Yellow or pink
Favorite color scheme? Yellow and pink
Which state/area/country do you live in? UK 
What do you like about your area? It's calm
What do you like to do in your area? Go to the cinema/ shopping centre
Where have you travelled to? Everywhere apart from Australia not even joking 
Are you a grammar police? No
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Er idk
What's a song that gives you good memories? I write sins not tragedies by Panic! At the Disco
What's your biggest fear? Falling and GERMS
What's your greatest regret? I say this too much omg - tting and losing bam and tia ;-;
How many friends can you actually trust? I trust people to easily tbh
Ever dyed your hair? Yep
Have any piercings? Yep
What color would you like to dye your hair? Blonde
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? Yep
What are you allergic to? Nuts
Do you have any pets? Yep
If so, what kind of pets do you have? 2 dogs and a cat
Name and ages of your pets? Tulla, buddy and Amalie
What's your biggest pet peeve? Idk
Do you cook or bake? No
Do you have any kids? Yeh obvs
If yes, do you want any more kids? -
If no, do you want any kids? No
What are your favorite boy names? Jase
What are your favorite girl names? Lilla
Do you like sports? Yep
What sports do you play? Athletics, hockey, netball, gymnastics, cheer, rounders, tennis lol
What sports do you watch? Netball, hockey, cheer
What sports do you dislike? -
What are your hobbies? Sport? Does playing games count
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Collecting the tears of children
Do you collect anything? No
What do you collect? I said no
What is your main motivation? My laziness
What's your favorite quote? "I'm gonna have a BF" - white chicks
What/Who is your inspiration? Natsu Dragneel
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Irn Bru
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I was on cbeebies when I was 9
When's the last time you cried? Like 6 years ago
Ever been depressed? No
Why? No
Are you happy now? I guess
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Nothing I'm perf

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Ok
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Gervinho 
Why do you think they label you as that? Because apparently I have a big fod
What's your religious view? Pastafarian
What's your most embarrassing moment? Too many
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? I loved 1D for a long time
What makes you cringe about yourself? Everything
What's your most awkward moment? Too many 
Have you ever done drugs? No
Do you think common interests are important? I suppose
Do you get jealous easily? No
Do you like attention? Yep
Do you like getting sympathy? No
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Extrovert 
What curse word do you say most often? The f one
Are you scared of dying? Yep 
What kind of camera do you use? I got a Nikon d5100 for my birthday last year but I never even use it
Where is your dream house located? Some place in California 
If you could fast forward your life, would you? No 
Would you call yourself smart? I guess
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Bacon
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If I saw them spit in my food lol
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Are clothes souvenirs
What issues are you facing in life right now? Nope
What is the longest you could go without a soda? A while
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Skittles
What's your stupidest purchase? I spent maybe ?1000 on a dress I only wore once #spoilt
What is your earliest memory? Watching stars with my two older brothers before my younger one was born 
Do you lie to make people feel better? Nah
Do you have/want tattoos? Nah
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? -
Do you hate anyone? Nah
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Nah

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Guessing the correct amount of sweets in this sweets jar game thing it was amazing NFL
Why should people be jealous of you? They shouldn't 
What are your true talents? Idk sporty?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: nah
What are your best traits? Idk
How are you a good friend? Idk
How are you a good person? Idk
What are your aspirations? To not die
Do you know any party tricks? Yeh
If so, what party tricks can you do? I can lick my elbow
10 random facts about you: nah

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Snapchat, instagram, skype
Do you have an ask.fm? No
Do you have a snapchat? Yes
What's your instagram? Lolwut
How many followers do you have? A lot
How many are you following? A lot
Do you like for like? No
Do you like for follow? No
What's your twitter? No
How many followers do you have? No
How many are you following? No
Do you follow for follow? No
Do you unfollow for unfollow? No
Do you follow to unfollow? No
Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat
Do you still use skype? Yep
Facebook or Google+? No
Twitter or Instagram? Instagram
What's a hashtag you hate? Idk
What's a social media you hate? Idk
What's a social media you love? Snapchat
What social media are you addicted to? ^
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr
What's your instagram theme? Does it matter
What's your tumblr theme? Does it matter
What's your twitter theme? No

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Yep
Do you like TV shows? Yep
Do you like reading books? Yep
What's your all-time favorite movie? Inception
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Ja'mie private school girl omfg
What's your all-time favorite book series? Gone or insignia or divergent or legend or power of five or time riders idk
What's your all-time favorite book? Can't choose
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Speed racer lol
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Speed racer
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Glee
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Sherlock
Favorite actor? Jonah Hill
Favorite actress? Jennifer Lawrence 
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Comedy
What movie genre(s) do you like? Comedy
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Idk
What movie made you cry the most? The book thief 
What TV series made you cry the most? Idk
What book made you cry the most? ALLEGIANT or champion by Marie lu
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? Yep 
Favorite Disney movie? UP
Least favorite Disney movie? Frozen.. joking please don't kill me
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Idk
What is the stupidest book you've read? Idk
What's the most recent film you've seen? Spider-Man 2 I think
What's the most recent book you've read? Siege by Sarah mussi
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Idk I like them all
Do you go to the movie theaters often? Yup
Or do you watch online? Both 
Favorite movie on netflix? Idk
Who is your favorite author? Idk
Hard cover or paperback? Hard back 
What was the longest book you read? The hobbit I think
Do you listen to audio books? Not really 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? 
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? No idea
What upcoming book are you most excited for? Catalyst asdfghj
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? No idea
Did you like The Fosters? Idk
Did you like Lost? Yep
Did you like Prison Break? Idk
Did you like Heroes? Idk
Did you like Hannibal? Yep 
Did you like South Park? Yep
Futurama? Yep
Family Guy? Yep
American Dad? Yep
The Walking Dead? Yep
Glee? No
How I Met Your Mother? Yep
Scrubs? Yep
Breaking Bad? Yep
Who's your favorite fictional character? Too many
What's your OTPs? Natsu and Gray
What are your ship? Too many
What show did you like that got cancelled? Can't even remember
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Sherlock
How long does it take you to read a book? Like half a day to a day
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Now you see me
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Yes
Who's an overrated actor? Idk
Who's an overrated actress? Idk
Who's an underrated actor? Idk
Who's an underrated actress? Idk
What's an underrated book series? Legend series by Marie Lu go read it now 
What's an underrated TV series? Ja'mie private school girl
What's an underrated movie? I can't tell whether movies are underrated or not tbh
Do you like anime? Yep
What's your favorite anime? Fairytail or Kyoukai no Kanata or One piece
What anime genre(s) do you like? All of them
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto
Did you like Death Note? Yep
Did you like Soul Eater? Yep
Did you like Vampire Knight? Yep
Did you like Dragonball? Yep
Shakugan no Shana? Never seen it 
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? Never seen it
Nisekoi? Yep 
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? Only watched one episode
Clannad? Never seen it 
School Days? Never seen it
Do you like manga? Yep
Manga or anime? what about both 
What manga genre(s) do you like? All
What manga do you want to become an anime? Idk man
What manga are you currently reading? Voynich hotel <3
What anime are you currently watching? One piece

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? Probs
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? I was thinking about this the other day but idk
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? No 
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? No it's fine
What do you think about North Korea? Weird
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? Idek
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Yep
Is there life beyond Earth? There can't not be, we obviously aren't they only things in the universe 
Is there an afterlife? Idk
Do you believe in magic? I watch too much anime
Do you believe in ghosts? ^

Video Games
Are you a gamer? I guess
What is your favorite game? I think Catherine is amaze-balls
What is your favorite game series? Idek so I'm just gonna say portal cus it's cool
Favorite genre of games? All
Which consoles do you own? All of dem
Did you like Resident Evil? Yep
Final Fantasy? Yep
Call of Duty? Sorry but no
Little Big Planet? Yep
What was the last game you completed? Thief -sigh-
What are you currently playing? Bioshock infinite: burial at sea
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Watch Dogs wahey
What are you planning to play? ^
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Idek

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Many close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza 
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Why not both 
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Red
Pink or Purple? Pink 
Black or White? White
Dogs or Cats? Dogs 
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot weather
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S.
Australia or UK? UK 
Skittles or M&Ms? Skittles
Autumn or Spring? Spring 
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Vidya games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal crossing 

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? No
Is college still important to you? I never wanted to go in the first place but I don't have a choice 
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? That's life
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Not
*


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

My response to some of the questions.


Spoiler



How many TBT bells do you have?
*600+*
Do you hide your status when you're online?
*Nope*
Why or why not?
*I don't see any reason for doing so and people will have an easier time contacting me because they will know when I'm online.*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
*Either the Villager Trade or Re-tail*
Are you on TBT daily?
*At this moment, mostly.*
What do you like about TBT?
*There are a lot of nice people here*
Best experience on TBT?
*Winning a 7-11 set and getting my dreamies.*
What would you like added to TBT?
*A character you can customise then use as your avatar.*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
*Rare Furniture set raffles*
How did you come up with your username?
*It's a username I use across forums*
Did you make your own signature?
*yes*
Did you make your own icon?
*If icon as in avatar, then no.*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
*nope*
Do you use a posting format?
*sometimes*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
*both*


----------



## Libra (May 5, 2014)

Let's answer a few more of these questions...



Spoiler



*Personal Continued*
Where have you travelled to? Eh, let's see... I'll just list the major cities. That would be... London, Paris, Amsterdam, Barcelona, Rome, Prague, Valletta and Las Palmas.
Are you a grammar police? Not really. But at work it's important to use correct grammar, so...
What's a song that you recently got tired of? _Tous les m?mes_ by Stromae.
What's a song that gives you good memories? _The Final Countdown_ by Europe.
What's your biggest fear? Hm... Does 'speaking in public' count?
What's your greatest regret? I don't believe in regrets...
How many friends can you actually trust? Hm... I'll say three.
Ever dyed your hair? Yes, a very long time ago. Didn't look too bad, but I've never done it since.
Have any piercings? I've worn earrings years ago, but that's all.
What color would you like to dye your hair? Red would be kind of cool, I think.
Do you share a bedroom? No.
Do you have any allergies? Yes. I am allergic to synthetic fabrics.
What are you allergic to? Synthetic fabrics.
What's your biggest pet peeve? That would be work-related and would turn into a rant, so I'll pass.
Do you cook or bake? Yes, but I should do it more often.


----------



## Lassy (May 5, 2014)

Let's have some fun ~



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? currently 3 k
Do you hide your status when you're online? nope
Why or why not? because I don't like it?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? dunno
Are you on TBT daily? yup
What do you like about TBT? the familial atmosphere
Best experience on TBT? events
What would you like added to TBT? being able to change the collectibles' order ?3?
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? another fair event or something like that 
How did you come up with your username? A friend of mine had a username called Lacie, from her RPG, I liked the sounding of it, borrowed it from her!
Did you make your own signature? yup
Did you make your own icon? usually I do but not this time, veryyyyy lazy
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? nope
Do you use a posting format? errr- no?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? both

*Personal*
What's your full first name? it's a flipping composed name, like only 50 people in France have it. It's veryyyyy french and not composed. So not saying as you could find me on facebook really easily as i'm the only person on facebook with it xD
What's your nickname? Zanne (oops, giving a part of my real name), Zananas, Zaza, ...
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Always, they call me Anne-Sophie (more common name in france, hence when they see a composed name, they think of it), Ann, Elizabeth and etc. 
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Half french, half taiwanese. I'm a happa! I look really in between, people never know my heritage xD 
How old are you? 17, 18 next month!
What age does everyone mistake you for? errr- I have a rather baby face when I was younger, 3 years ago, people would thin I was 5 years younger, ouch. Don't know for now, I think I may look 2 years younger?
How many siblings? 1 
Are you mature? I guess 
Do you hold grudges over people? I do. Especially when I get betrayed. I never talk to those people EVER again. It isn't something silly, but something really deep. 
Favorite color? purple
Favorite color scheme? errr- dunno
Which state/area/country do you live in? France, ?le-de-france.
What do you like about your area? It's 50 m away a flipping famous castle.
What do you like to do in your area? shop
Where have you traveled to?  ermaged, the list will never be ending, but a good 50 countries, I don't live in a poorish family, sooo- I get a lot of opporunities. UK, Ireland, France, Italy, Spain, Switzerland, Germany, Belgium, Holland, Austria, Moroco, ALgeria, Tunisia, Egypt, USA, Canada, Mexico, Virgin islands, (many latino american countries which I forgot ;_ South Korea, JAPAN, taiwan, China, Singapour, Malaysia, Palau, Indonesia, Thailand, Vietnam... SO MANY MOREEEE!
Are you a grammar police? Kinda
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Happy of Pharell WIlliams, seriously, I used to really like it, but now it's the first time I hate a song I used to like. It's sickening. 
What's a song that gives you good memories? errr- none come into my mind now
What's your biggest fear? dying
What's your greatest regret? not knowing how to shut my mouth in front of a**holes
How many friends can you actually trust? 2
Ever dyed your hair? yup
Have any piercings? earings if that counts
What color would you like to dye your hair? Hazel
Do you share a bedroom? of course not
Do you have any allergies? nope, healthy as hell
What are you allergic to? none
Do you have any pets? used to, my babyyyyyy kitty ;___;
If so, what kind of pets do you have? cat, she got bullied by other cats and ran away when I was in vacay ;_;
Name and ages of your pets? 5 yrs old
What's your biggest pet peeve? er-
Do you cook or bake? not really
Do you have any kids? nope
If yes, do you want any more kids? -
If no, do you want any kids? surely
What are your favorite boy names? ???
What are your favorite girl names? Victoria, Alicia, Laeticia, ...
Do you like sports? nope
What sports do you play? ski
What sports do you watch? none
What sports do you dislike? all
What are your hobbies? drawing, photoshop, reading mangas, being lazy as hell
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? err-
Do you collect anything? yes
What do you collect? souls
What is your main motivation? succeed in life as a doctor
What's your favorite quote? none
What/Who is your inspiration? none
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?  drugs
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? never
When's the last time you cried? last year
Ever been depressed? yes
Why? for various reasons
Are you happy now? i guess
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? being less lazy


----------



## HelloAnna (May 6, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Um.. I think that some of these questions are a bit unsafe. Giving your age, name, and where, or what state, you live in is not safe. Anyone can see it and find you, no joke.



Most of the questions were from a forum on a game website, you can put N/A. Sorry about that. Dx - just logged on

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Do I have to do this all at once, or can I just do one section at a time?
> 
> I'm just going to periodically return here and answer a few questions at a time.
> 
> ...



You can do it in parts  Just PM me whenever finished, with page numbers!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Continuation


Spoiler



Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
*Yes, I do believe that there is a spiritual realm.*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
*No, I do not. I believe that once a person passes away, he/she will either go to heaven or hell and will stay there. They will not reincarnate to another person or animal.*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
*The Government in my country, I don't think they're corrupt, I know they're corrupt.*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
*N/A*
What do you think about North Korea?
*Their Communist ways must stop. They should be part of the rest of the world like South Korea rather than becoming the Hermit Kingdom.*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
*I believe that some celebrities sold their souls for fame and fortune.*
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
*Yes I do.*
Is there life beyond Earth?
*Scientists have found fossilised bacteria on Mars.*
Is there an afterlife?
*Yes, once you die, it's not the end of everything. You either go to heaven or hell.*
Do you believe in magic?
*Yes, it's called witchcraft and it is against my faith to practice it.*
Do you believe in ghosts?
*Ghosts, not as in souls of the dead, but evil spirits.*


----------



## averylee97 (May 6, 2014)

I'll try these personal ones.



Spoiler: My Answers!



What's your full first name? Avery
What's your nickname? A, Very, Bigfoot, the Hobbit. 
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes! I live in the South U.S., and people say A-vry instead of A-ver-y.
Gender? Male
What's your heritage? I am Welsh, Irish, French, British and Native American.
How old are you? 16
What age does everyone mistake you for? Depends. If I'm clean shaved, about 13 or 14. If not, or they hear ma talking, about 18.
How many siblings? 2 younger bros
Are you mature? I try to be.
Do you hold grudges over people? Maybe for about a day max
Favorite color? Bright red!
Favorite color scheme? 
Which state/area/country do you live in? The U.S. of A.!!! In the southeastern region, y'all.
What do you like about your area? The hospitality.
What do you like to do in your area? Play REAL football.
Where have you travelled to? Canada, Mexico, Guatemala, and to the northwest of the US.
Are you a grammar police? Sometimes. My mom was a grammar teacher before I was born, so it's kinda rubbed off.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? None really.
What's a song that gives you good memories? I can't think of one at the moment.
What's your biggest fear? (Not trying to be political, but...) Where the US is headed.
What's your greatest regret? Being a jerk when I was younger
How many friends can you actually trust? About 4 or 5
Ever dyed your hair? Nope. 
Have any piercings? Nope. Not planning on any either
What color would you like to dye your hair? The colors of the Star Spangled Banner.
Do you share a bedroom? Used to
Do you have any allergies? Yes
What are you allergic to? Cut grass. I cut the grass at my church, and I may have to stop just because it is getting bad.
Do you have any pets? Yep
If so, what kind of pets do you have? Two yorkie mixes.
Name and ages of your pets? Buddy is about 3 or 4 and Baxter is around 2
What's your biggest pet peeve? 
Do you cook or bake? Yes, a little. What my momma has taught me
Do you have any kids? Nopeee
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? Yeah, when I'm older
What are your favorite boy names? Hmm Peter for one... David
What are your favorite girl names? Lauren and Ashley
Do you like sports? Ohhhhhh yeah!
What sports do you play? REAL football (a.k.a. Soccer)
What sports do you watch? Any and all except Lacrosse
What sports do you dislike? Baseball
What are your hobbies? Building Lego sets and nerding out on Nintendo games
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Fencing, boxing, gardening
Do you collect anything? I guess
What do you collect? Legos, I guess
What is your main motivation? The thought of pleasing my Savior Jesus Christ
What's your favorite quote? "In default of any other proof, the thumb would convince me of the existence of a God." ~ Sir Isaac Newton
What/Who is your inspiration? Jesus the Messiah
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Shoot 'em up games.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I was in a few local commercials
When's the last time you cried? Hmm not really sure
Ever been depressed? Not medically depressed, no
Why?
Are you happy now? Yep! Romans 8:28
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? 

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Pretty good, except I'm slightly upset with them right now.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Good, smart kid
Why do you think they label you as that? Because I'm the only one who speaks up in class and I barely get in trouble.
What's your religious view? I am a Christian
What's your most embarrassing moment? Can't think of one, honestly
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? 
What makes you cringe about yourself? Myself about 3-4 years ago. I was horribly mean to everyone
What's your most awkward moment? 
Have you ever done drugs? Nope. Unless you count Benadryll when I have a runny nose...
Do you think common interests are important? Yeah, but not too common
Do you get jealous easily? Kinda
Do you like attention? Depends on what I'm doing. Soccer, yes. School, no.
Do you like getting sympathy? Yeah
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Slightly an introvert
What curse word do you say most often? I don't use curse words. 
Are you scared of dying? Nope. 1 Corinthians 15:55
What kind of camera do you use? My phone
Where is your dream house located? Oh wow... I'm trying to survive high school. Have not thought about it. I guess it's around where I live now.
If you could fast forward your life, would you? I've honestly thought about it. I wanna be through with all school and have my degree, but I wanna enjoy the time I'm living now.
Would you call yourself smart? Yeah, I guess. I'm no genius
What was the last meal or food you cooked? A lasagna 
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If I were treated poorly
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? T-shirts!
What issues are you facing in life right now? Exams
What is the longest you could go without a soda? A couple of months
What was the last piece of candy you ate? M&Ms
What's your stupidest purchase? I bought a pogo stick, but then I outgrew it a few weeks later.
What is your earliest memory? Ha. I can't remember what I did last week.
Do you lie to make people feel better? Sometimes.
Do you have/want tattoos? Nope and nope.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone? Not really hate, just get really frustrated by some people.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Nope! Philippians 4:13



That was fun! I don't mean to start a religious war or anything. That's just what I believe.


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

I'm gonna come back later and answer all of these bad boys.


----------



## MintTea (May 8, 2014)

I'm not busy right now so let's do it!



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
*How many TBT bells do you have?* 822
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* Nope.
*Why or why not?* I don't know why I would.
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* Brewster's Cafe and Animal Crossing: New Leaf. (and member's profiles)
*Are you on TBT daily?* Yep.
*What do you like about TBT?* [strike]Sockhead[/strike] The community, I guess? There's always someone online and people can be really funny here.
*Best experience on TBT?* When I sold a villager. It made me happy.
*What would you like added to TBT?* Nothing.
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?* I don't know, I'm new here so I don't really know what kind of events there already are.
*How did you come up with your username?* I like tea.
*Did you make your own signature?* I don't have a signature.
*Did you make your own icon?* Nope, a friend of mine did.
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* Nope.
*Do you use a posting format?* What's a posting format?
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* It depends. (I made like two threads, including my introduction)

*Personal*
*What's your full first name?* I don't know, hehehe.
*What's your nickname?* MaeMae.
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* No, but people do make mistakes when saying my surname.
*Gender?* Female.
*What's your heritage?* I wonder?
*How old are you?* 14 years, 8 months and 4 days old.
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* It can vary a lot. Some think I'm 16 because of my breast's size. Some think I'm 12 because of my height.
*How many siblings?* 2. A younger sister and a younger half-brother.
*Are you mature?* I don't know. Some people tell me I am, some tell me I am not. I don't really care.
*Do you hold grudges over people?* Yeah, for 2 hours I guess.
*Favorite color?* Green.
*Favorite color scheme?* Pale colours. 
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* France.
*What do you like about your area?* Croissants, pains au chocolat and baguettes.
*What do you like to do in your area?* Eating croissants, pains au chocolat and baguettes.
*Where have you travelled to?* England, Germany and Spain.
*Are you a grammar police?* Yes. But a french grammar police. I'm against french people who don't know how to write. (okaaay, just a little bit)
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* My D*ck - Mickey Avalon
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* Master&Servant - Nouvelle Vague feat. Martin Gore (reprise), Fanfare - Mr. Children (one of One Piece's openings) and so many songs.
*What's your biggest fear?* My biggest fear is to fear. And also to become mad. Like, really crazy.
*What's your greatest regret?* I don't want to think about what I did wrong.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* I don't know. Irl, I guess I'd say 2?
*Ever dyed your hair?* Nope.
*Have any piercings?* Nope.
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* Burgundy or blue.
*Do you share a bedroom?* I used to but not anymore.
*Do you have any allergies?* Yes.
*What are you allergic to?* Chocolate and sweets (but only if I eat too many of them). /sad
*Do you have any pets?* I used to.
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* I've had a lot of cats in my whole life. I've been living with cats since I was born.
*Name and ages of your pets?* My last cat was 1 year old I think.
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* When people mess around and are too noisy.
*Do you cook or bake?* No.
*Do you have any kids?* No.
*If yes, do you want any more kids?* No.
*If no, do you want any kids?* No. I don't like children.
*What are your favorite boy names?* Jack, Louis, Anthony, Marsha. 
*What are your favorite girl names?* Alice, Iris, Eden, Mary.
*Do you like sports?* Not really.
*What sports do you play?* I used to dance, I did some gymnastic and I'm good at sprints. 
*What sports do you watch?* None.
*What sports do you dislike?* I don't care about sports but I hate running for a long time.
*What are your hobbies?* Drawing, reading, playing games, watching animes or series.
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* Psychology, psychoanalysis. 8D
*Do you collect anything?* Yes.
*What do you collect?* Books, mangas 



Spoiler



and women


.
*What is your main motivation?* Enter the '42' school. (a french school)
*What's your favorite quote?* 'I believe in panties.'
*What/Who is your inspiration?* Sockhead.
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* Hum. I don't 'hate' anything in particular but if I really had to choose something... I guess it would be babies? But not everyone else enjoys them.
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* When one day, I had no choice but to take off my sweatshirt and wear only a small tee-shirt for sport (my sweatshirt was all wet because it had been raining all day). Since I've got an E-cup (well at the time I had a C-cup), boys would only stare at my breasts and the most popular kid of the school (he was in my class) asked me out later and I refused.
*When's the last time you cried?* I don't remember.
*Ever been depressed?* Yep.
*Why?* Many reasons, my mother was clinically depressed, my father was violent, I was laughed at at school because I had an operation, etc.
*Are you happy now?* I am.
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* I'd like to be less egoist and be a little more self-confident.

*More Personal*
*Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic*
*What's your relationship with your parents like?* It depends. I'm currently going through the famous teenager angst and that might sound weird but sometimes I do realise that I'm annoying and unfair towards my mother but sometimes I'm just so annoyed by her.
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* My friends label me as a pervert and as a cute-looking girl. My mother labels me as an artist. My father labels me as a child he has to take care of and who has to be quiet.
*Why do you think they label you as that?* My friends label me as a pervert because I talk about sex without being embarrassed. As a cute-looking girl because they think I'm cute. My mother labels me as an artist because she loves my drawings and my 'artistic view of the world' and I think I don't need to explain about my father.
*What's your religious view?* I don't believe in any God.
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* I don't want to think about it. 
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* I've been through the pink 'phase' when I was 3-6 years old. Then, it was the 'tomboy' and the 'black' phases when I was 8-11. And the teenager angst 'phase' which started when I was 12 until now.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* My nose.
*What's your most awkward moment?* In general, when boys who like me talk to me and I'm afraid that they might think I like them too and it's so awkward. (but I like them as friends)
*Have you ever done drugs?* Nope. Don't see any interest in it.
*Do you think common interests are important?* I do.
*Do you get jealous easily?* I do.
*Do you like attention?* I do.
*Do you like getting sympathy?* I do.
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* I have absolutely no idea.
*What curse word do you say most often?* 'Genre' in french (it's the equivalent of 'like' in english). I also like to say 'random', I don't know why.
*Are you scared of dying?* I am, and that is why I do respect people who committed suicide. It must be the most courageous thing someone would ever do.
*What kind of camera do you use?* I don't own a camera.
*Where is your dream house located?* In England.
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* No.
*Would you call yourself smart?* I would like to.
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* I don't cook.
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* I don't know. I'm too egoist to tip a waiter or a waitress.
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* Things that I find pretty.
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* What orientation to take next year. (science, economy or literature)
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* An entire life. I like plain water.
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* A round and disgusting (and probably poisoned) strawberry sweet I got in DisneyLand.
*What's your stupidest purchase?* A mug which has a kind of pullover but I never use it because when I put tea in it, it stays hot so I can't drink my tea.
*What is your earliest memory?* Me wearing my mother's wedding dress.
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* As almost every single person, I do.
*Do you have/want tattoos?* I wanted to have one when I was younger.
*If yes, what are they and what do they mean?* I don't know, maybe Hello Kitty or some s*** like that 8D
*Do you hate anyone?* Nay, I love everyone. (okay, except that one guy who was always making people against me)
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* My psychologist thinks so. I guess I do then.

*Brag About Yourself*
*Greatest achievement in life?* [strike]Yukino's route.[/strike] Cleaning my room.
*Why should people be jealous of you?* My breasts and my hair.
*What are your true talents?* I guess I have good drawing skills.
*Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:* Hair, breasts, funny (?), cute (?) and um. kind (?).
*What are your best traits?* ^ check what I wrote just before please
*How are you a good friend?* I'm honest.
*How are you a good person?* I think (too much) about how other people feel.
*What are your aspirations?* I want to develop video games.
*Do you know any party tricks?* Yes.
*If so, what party tricks can you do?* If you can dance the macarena, you can get all the ladies.
*10 random facts about you:* 
I fall in love at the most unexpected moment.
I love to hug people.
I love cats.
I'm pessimist.
I like people but I hate them.
I adore funny people.
I like Disney films.
I like a lot of different kinds of music.
I like to laugh.
I like to highfive.


*Social Media*
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* Tumblr, Facebook and Skype.
*Do you have an ask.fm?* Nope.
*Do you have a snapchat?* Nope.
*What's your instagram?* Yes.
*How many followers do you have?* I don't know.
*How many are you following?* Not a lot.
*Do you like for like?* No.
*Do you like for follow?* No.
*What's your twitter?* I don't have a twitter.
*How many followers do you have?* None.
*How many are you following?* None.
*Do you follow for follow?* No.
*Do you unfollow for unfollow?* No.
*Do you follow to unfollow?* No.
*Snapchat or Kik?* None.
*Do you still use skype?* I do.
*Facebook or Google+?* Facebook.
*Twitter or Instagram?* Instagram.
*What's a hashtag you hate?* #hate
*What's a social media you hate?* I don't hate. Peace and love, bros.
*What's a social media you love?* Is Tumblr a social media?
*What social media are you addicted to?* Tumblr?
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* Tumblr.
*What's your instagram theme?* None.
*What's your tumblr theme?* It's black, white and grey.
*What's your twitter theme?* None.

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
*++ Anime and Manga has been added!*
*Do you like movies?* I do.
*Do you like TV shows?* I do.
*Do you like reading books?* I do.
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* Um. Mary Poppins.
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* How Not to Live Your Life. (that s*** is awesome)
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* I guess... the Harry Potter series.
*What's your all-time favorite book?* Out of the Easy by Ruta Sepetys and L'?l?phant bleu by Ysabelle Lacamp.
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* I don't hate. Peace and love, my dear.
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* Mary Poppins. Harry Potter. Alice in Wonderland. K-ON! the Movie.
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* I don't hate. Peace and love, honey. (BUT I don't like DBZ, I don't understand why people are so in love with that show)
*What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?* How Not to Live Your Life.
*Favorite actor?* Robert Downey Jr.
*Favorite actress?* Grace Phipps. She's beautiful. ;_;
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* I don't watch a lot of TV shows so I don't really know. The comic genre I guess?
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* I don't know, I like a lot.
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* I don't hate. Peace and love, babe.
*What movie made you cry the most?* One of the One Piece film. I don't remember which one though.
*What TV series made you cry the most?* None.
*What book made you cry the most?* So Much to Tell You by John Marsden.
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* No.
*Favorite Disney movie?* Snow White.
*Least favorite Disney movie?* I like all the Disney films.
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* Don't know.
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* Les Mis?rables by Victor Hugo. I really dislike this book.
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* Frozen.
*What's the most recent book you've read?* The Hunger Games I think.
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* I love books in general, I don't have a favourite book genre.
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* Nay, ain't got no money.
*Or do you watch online?* I watch online.
*Favorite movie on netflix?* What's netflix?
*Who is your favorite author?* I don't know.
*Hard cover or paperback?* Both.
*What was the longest book you read?* The dictionary.
*Do you listen to audio books?* No.
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* I do.
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* I don't know which films are about to upcome.
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* ^ The same.
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* ^ The same.
*Did you like The Fosters?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Lost?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Prison Break?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Heroes?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Hannibal?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like South Park?* I've never watched it.
*Futurama?* Funny.
*Family Guy?* I've never watched it.
*American Dad?* A bit stupid.
*The Walking Dead?* I've never watched it.
*Glee?* I've never watched it.
*How I Met Your Mother?* I've never watched it.
*Scrubs?* I've never watched it.
*Breaking Bad?* I've never watched it.
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* Daichi Shinagawa (Yankee-kun to Megane-chan). And Ron Weasley.
*What's your OTPs?* That's too personal. ?^?
*What are your ship?* ^ The same.
*What show did you like that got cancelled?* K-ON! Season 3. (don't know if a season 3 was actually going to be released)
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* How Not to Live Your Life. (but it's not going to happen unfortunately)
*How long does it take you to read a book?* 4 hours I'd say.
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* The Boat that Rocked. And also Austin Powers.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?* Lol nope.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* Yes.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?* I've never watched nor read it.
*Who's an overrated actor?* I don't care about that.
*Who's an overrated actress?* I don't care about that.
*Who's an underrated actor?* I don't know.
*Who's an underrated actress?* QUEEN ELSA.
*What's an underrated book series?* L'?l?phant bleu by Ysabelle Lacamp. I don't know any single person who has read the book except my mother and my piano teacher.
*What's an underrated TV series?* How Not to Live Your Life.
*What's an underrated movie?* Frozen. 
*Do you like anime?* I do.
*What's your favorite anime?* I don't know. ouo I'd say K-ON!, Steins;Gate, Psycho-Pass, Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, Negima!...
*What anime genre(s) do you like?* Every genres.
*Naruto or Bleach?* None.
*Did you like Death Note?* I do.
*Did you like Soul Eater?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Vampire Knight?* I've never watched it.
*Did you like Dragonball?* No.
*Shakugan no Shana?* I've never watched it.
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* I do.
*Nisekoi?* I've never watched it.
*Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?* I've never watched it.
*Clannad?* I've never watched it.
*School Days?* Is it the yaoi thing? (I'm not fond of yaoi, I don't understand. Yuri is better!)
*Do you like manga?* I do.
*Manga or anime?* Both.
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* Every genre.
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* Yankee-kun to Megane-chan.
*What manga are you currently reading?* Secret Service, Yankee-kun to Megane-chan and some many others...
*What anime are you currently watching?* Mekaku City Actors.

*Why or Why Not?*
_All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question_
*Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* I do. I used to say 'if they don't exist, then how could humans imagine them?' when I was young.
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* I've never heard about that.
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* YES XD
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* It is corrupted.
*What do you think about North Korea?* I don't care about North Korea.
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* None.
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* ... WHAT
*Is there life beyond Earth?* Who knows...?
*Is there an afterlife?* I wonder. I'd like to.
*Do you believe in magic?* I DO.
*Do you believe in ghosts?* Uh, no.

*Video Games*
*Are you a gamer?* I'm an [strike]ero[/strike]gamer.
*What is your favorite game?* [strike]My Girlfriend is the President[/strike] Osu!
*What is your favorite game series?* The Animal Crossing series.
*Favorite genre of games?* Eroges (but I'm too young)(I want to be 18)
*Which consoles do you own?* DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, Wii.
*Did you like Resident Evil?* I've never played it.
*Final Fantasy?* I've never played it.
*Call of Duty?* I've never played it.
*Little Big Planet?* I've never played it.
*What was the last game you completed?* Katawa Shoujo.
*What are you currently playing?* Animal Crossing:New Leaf.
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* I'd like Love Plus to be released in France. /cries
*What are you planning to play?* I don't know.
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* I don't know.

*This or That*
*Based on your preferences*
*Few close friends or many friends?* Few close friends.
*Pizza or Pasta?* Both.
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* Frozen Yogurt.
*Movies or Books?* Books.
*Red or Blue?* Red.
*Pink or Purple?* Pink.
*Black or White?* White.
*Dogs or Cats?* CATS. 
*Hamsters or Mice?*Mice.
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* None.
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* What are these? ouo
*Rain or Snow?* Snow.
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* Cold weather.
*Italy or France?* Italy.
*U.S. or Canada?* U.S.
*Australia or UK?* UK.
*Skittles or M&Ms?* Skittles.
*Autumn or Spring?* Autumn.
*Winter or Summer?* Winter.
*Public School or Home school?* Public School.
*Horror or Comedy?* Comedy.
*Drama or Romance?* Romance.
*Video Games or Sports?* Video games.
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* Animal Crossing.

*Serious*
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* I do belive the schooling system needs to be changed.
*Is college still important to you?* Uh. I don't want to think about it.
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* The school I want to go to is free so I don't care.
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* I'm not depressed anymore.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 8, 2014)

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? I don't pay attention, but over 1,000 last time I looked
Do you hide your status when you're online? No
Why or why not? Don't know how
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Brewster's Cafe and Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Are you on TBT daily? I try to be
What do you like about TBT? It's fun
Best experience on TBT? Joining the My Lil Pony group
What would you like added to TBT? A Future Animal Crossing board
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Cinco de Mayo
How did you come up with your username? I started as big trader in hopes to use the Re-Tail board a lot, but I explored through the other boards and decided to become Big Forum User
Did you make your own signature? Yes
Did you make your own icon? No
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? I've asked for some, but have not received ONE of my orders yet
Do you use a posting format? What's that?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.

Personal
What's your full first name? Not allowed to tell
What's your nickname? Battery
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? No
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Too personal -_-
How old are you? an age between 0 and 150
What age does everyone mistake you for? That doesn't happen
How many siblings? one
Are you mature? somewhat
Do you hold grudges over people? occasionally
Favorite color? pink
Favorite color scheme? pink/purple/blue
Which state/area/country do you live in? Not allowed to tell
What do you like about your area? N/A
What do you like to do in your area? N/A
Where have you traveled to? A llot of places in my country
Are you a grammar police? Somewhat
What's a song that you recently got tired of? None
What's a song that gives you good memories? I don't associate songs with memories
What's your biggest fear? My sweetie kitty getting lost or dying
What's your greatest regret? None
How many friends can you actually trust? All
Ever dyed your hair? Want to
Have any piercings? No
What color would you like to dye your hair? Pink
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? yes
What are you allergic to? nuts
Do you have any pets? yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have? kitties
Name and ages of your pets? too personal
What's your biggest pet peeve? Annoying noises
Do you cook or bake? sometimes
Do you have any kids? too young
If yes, do you want any more kids? N/A
If no, do you want any kids? N/A
What are your favorite boy names? Luis & Claurk
What are your favorite girl names? Serena and Alice
Do you like sports? yes
What sports do you play? several
What sports do you watch? I don't
What sports do you dislike? almost all
What are your hobbies? crafting and petting cats
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? collecting seashells
Do you collect anything? yes
What do you collect? books
What is your main motivation? none
What's your favorite quote? "Don't judge a man until you've walked two moons in his moccasins"
What/Who is your inspiration? none
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Marshal
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? TV
When was the last time you've cried? Yesterday
Ever been depressed? No
Why? N/A
Are you happy now? Yes
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Nothing

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
*Not supposed to say anything about these online*

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? I have to pick one?
Why should people be jealous of you? My hair is down to my waist and I don't have split ends
What are your true talents? dancing and singing
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: Happy, cool, pretty, awesome, brave
What are your best traits? kind and helpful
How are you a good friend? I help them
How are you a good person? I am generous
What are your aspirations? What does that mean?
Do you know any party tricks? yes
If so, what party tricks can you do? Making a glue stick cap disappear
10 random facts about you: N/A

Social Media _I don't have any_

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added! ??
Do you like movies? yep
Do you like TV shows? yep
Do you like reading books? yep
What's your all-time favorite movie? Frozen
What's your all-time favorite TV series? A lot
What's your all-time favorite book series? BSC
What's your all-time favorite book? The Giver
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Catching Fire
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Frozen
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? IDK
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? A lot
Favorite actor? IDK
Favorite actress? IDK
What TV show genre(s) do you like? all
What movie genre(s) do you like? all
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? none
What movie made you cry the most? none
What TV series made you cry the most? none
What book made you cry the most? none
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? no
Favorite Disney movie? Frozen
Least favorite Disney movie? Hercules
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? IDK
What is the stupidest book you've read? Hazel the Helpful Fairy
What's the most recent film you've seen? Bears
What's the most recent book you've read? BSC book
What's your favorite book genre(s)? all
Do you go to the movie theaters often? yes
Or do you watch online? sometimes
Favorite movie on netflix? IDK
Who is your favorite author? IDK
Hard cover or paperback? IDK
What was the longest book you read? IDK
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? No
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Legends of Oz
What upcoming book are you most excited for? IDK
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? IDK
Did you like The Fosters? What's that
Did you like Lost? IDK
Did you like Prison Break? IDK
Did you like Heroes?IDK
Did you like Hannibal?IDK
Did you like South Park?IDK
Futurama?IDK
Family Guy?IDK
American Dad?IDK
The Walking Dead?IDK
Glee?IDK
How I Met Your Mother?IDK
Scrubs?IDK
Breaking Bad?IDK
Who's your favorite fictional character?IDK
What's your OTPs?IDK
What are your ship?IDK
What show did you like that got cancelled? victorious
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? IDK
How long does it take you to read a book? hour
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Frozen
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?IDK
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?IDK
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?IDK
Who's an overrated actor?IDK
Who's an overrated actress?IDK
Who's an underrated actor?IDK
Who's an underrated actress?IDK
What's an underrated book series?BSC
What's an underrated TV series?IDK
What's an underrated movie?IDK
Do you like anime?yes
What's your favorite anime?Sailor Moon
What anime genre(s) do you like? IDK
Naruto or Bleach?IDK
Did you like Death Note?IDK
Did you like Soul Eater?IDK
Did you like Vampire Knight?IDK
Did you like Dragonball?IDK
Shakugan no Shana?IDK
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?IDK
Nisekoi?IDK
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?IDK
Clannad?IDK
School Days?IDK
Do you like manga?yes
Manga or anime?both
What manga genre(s) do you like? whatever Sailor V is
What manga do you want to become an anime? IDK
What manga are you currently reading?none
What anime are you currently watching?none

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? no
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?no
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?no
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?no
What do you think about North Korea??
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?none
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?no
Is there life beyond Earth?yes
Is there an afterlife?yes
Do you believe in magic?yes
Do you believe in ghosts?maybe

Video Games
Are you a gamer?y
What is your favorite game?ACNL
What is your favorite game series? Animal Crossing
Favorite genre of games? Real life
Which consoles do you own?3ds DS Wii
Did you like Resident Evil?IDK
Final Fantasy?IDK
Call of Duty?IDK
Little Big Planet?IDK
What was the last game you completed?IDK
What are you currently playing?ACNL
What upcoming game are you most excited about?IDK
What are you planning to play?IDK
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?IDK

This or That
Based on your preferences
many friends
Pizza
Ice Cream
Movies
Red
Pink
Black
Cats
Hamsters
Rabbits
Ferrets
Snow
Hot Weather
France
U.S.
Australia
M&Ms
Spring
Summer
Public School
Comedy
Romance
Video Games
Animal Crossing

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? somewhat
Is college still important to you? y
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I don't
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? N/A


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 8, 2014)

How many TBT bells do you have? ~2000
Do you hide your status when you're online? Nope.
Why or why not? I frequent Re-Tail, and it's helpful for others there to see that I'm online, so they don't blindly guess.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Basement.
Are you on TBT daily? Most of the time.
What do you like about TBT? The layout, the wonderful communication between the mods, and the IRC channel we have.
Best experience on TBT? Oh god...I dunno. I've had such good times here I can't even pick one, and that's from only 6 months,
What would you like added to TBT? Nothing for now, I like how it is.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? TBT FAIR!
How did you come up with your username? Username used elsewhere, on a site nobody knows of.
Did you make your own signature? No.
Did you make your own icon? No.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes.
Do you use a posting format? No.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.
What's your full first name? Steven
What's your nickname? Steve, and another one which contains my surname.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? YES. "Stephen". Happened just yesterday, matter of fact.
Gender? M
How old are you? 13
What age does everyone mistake you for? Nobody mistakes me for any age.
Are you mature? I guess...
Do you hold grudges over people? Sometimes.
Favorite color? Red.
Which state/area/country do you live in? 'MURICA!
Where have you travelled to? Disney, Niagra Falls
Are you a grammar police? Not really, but I gladly will on occasion.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? How recent? I guess What Does the Fox Say.
How many friends can you actually trust? Not that many.
Do you share a bedroom? No.
Do you like sports? To play? No. To watch? Yes.
What sports do you play? Does chess count?
What sports do you watch? Hockey, football.
What are your hobbies? Gaming, chess, and bragging. Not so much the latter but whatever.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Math, drawing
Do you collect anything? Nope.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? This one camp that we had to go to in 5th grade. HATED IT SO MUCH
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? Once passed a news van.
When's the last time you cried? I dunno.
Ever been depressed? Yes.
Are you happy now? Yes.
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? This place, another forum, and my rarely used Twitter.
Do you have an ask.fm? No.
Do you have a snapchat? Yes.
What's your instagram? Contains my surname, not gonna say it.
How many followers do you have? 0
How many are you following? 0
Do you like for like? 0
Do you like for follow? 0
What's your twitter? Also contains my surname.
How many followers do you have? Not many.
How many are you following? A few.
Do you follow for follow? Sometimes.
Do you unfollow for unfollow? Never had that happen to me.
Do you follow to unfollow? Huh?
Snapchat or Kik? Nether.
Do you still use skype? No.
Facebook or Google+? Nether.
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? I rarely use insta or twitter, so idk
What's a social media you hate? Tumblr
What's a social media you love? Idk
What social media are you addicted to? Does TBT count?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? None of the three.
Are you a gamer? Yes.
What is your favorite game? MKW
What is your favorite game series? Tie between AC and MK.
Favorite genre of games? Racing or the Strategy stuff.
Which consoles do you own? 3DS, DSi, etc.
Did you like Resident Evil? Never played it.
Final Fantasy? Never played it.
Call of Duty? Never played, seen videos, I guess it's okay.
Little Big Planet? Never played (I dunno, do I really seem like a Nintendo addict?)
What was the last game you completed? Pok?mon X, I guess.
What are you currently playing? AC:NL, MK7
What upcoming game are you most excited about? SSB4
What are you planning to play? MK8!
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Candy Crush Saga

Omitted a few.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 8, 2014)

Oh this seems interesting. I'll answer each section when I get bored.



Spoiler: Bell Tree Forums



How many TBT bells do you have? I don't know... around 100 atm.
Do you hide your status when you're online? No. No reason to.
Why or why not? Stated above. ^
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Museum. I love art.
Are you on TBT daily? I try to be.
What do you like about TBT? Everyone is very friendly. I feel at home here.
Best experience on TBT? Nothing really has stuck out yet. Probably receiving my first art commission. 
What would you like added to TBT? Nothing, really, lol.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Whatever the admins wanna do, I'm down for anything.
How did you come up with your username? Tali'Zorah vas Normandy nar Rayya from Mass Effect. My favorite character besides Garrus.
Did you make your own signature? Yes I did. I make all my signatures.
Did you make your own icon? Yes, I make all of them as well.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes. All the time.
Do you use a posting format? Yeah, smaller font so it takes up less space.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Very rarely will I start a thread.



- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: Personal



*What's your full first name?* Riza.
*What's your nickname?* Tali.
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* Not that much.
*Gender?* Female.
*What's your heritage?* Italian and German.
*How old are you?* 21.
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* 15-17.
*How many siblings?* One younger sister.
*Are you mature?* I like to think I am.
*Do you hold grudges over people?* Yes, I do actually.
*Favorite color?* Any shade of blue.
*Favorite color scheme?* Blue and white.
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* South Texas.
*What do you like about your area?* It's the country. I hate cities.
*What do you like to do in your area?* Chill.
*Where have you traveled to?* California, New Mexico, Hawaii, Italy.
*Are you a grammar police?* Ehhh, not really. I can be, though.
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* Moves like Jagger. 
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* Reignite - Malukah
*What's your biggest fear?* Heights.
*What's your greatest regret?* Trusting someone who was fake for 4 years.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* A small group of people.
*Ever dyed your hair?* I dye it all the time, lol.
*Have any piercings?* Not yet.
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* Blonde with blue streaks.
*Do you share a bedroom?* Lolno.
*Do you have any allergies?* Nope.
*What are you allergic to?* N/A
*Do you have any pets?* Three cats, one dog, two birds, a rabbit and a hermit crab.
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* ^
*Name and ages of your pets?* Cats are: Skippy (He's a white Siamese cat), Purrl and Kitty. (Yes, his real name is Kitty.) Dog is Hige. Got his name from Wolf's Rain cuz he's a fat little guy. He's a mix of border collie and Australian Sheppard. He's a big boy. The two birds are Snow and Sunflower. Both parakeets. The rabbit is called Little Girl (Yes, that is her real name) and the crab is called Little Guy.
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* Chalk on concrete. 
*Do you cook or bake?* I'm terrible at it so no.
*Do you have any kids?* Nope.
*If yes, do you want any more kids?* -
*If no, do you want any kids?* No, never.
*What are your favorite boy names?* Don't have any boy names.
*What are your favorite girl names?* Tali, Liara
*Do you like sports?* Only tennis.
*What sports do you play?* None anymore.
*What sports do you watch?* None.
*What sports do you dislike?* Mostly all of them.
*What are your hobbies?* Video games, science, outer space, Earth, mother nature
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* Animal science.
*Do you collect anything?* Video game figures.
*What do you collect?* ^
*What is your main motivation?* To study space and foreign planets.
*What's your favorite quote?* "Remember that bad times, are just times that are bad." -Katrina
*What/Who is your inspiration?* Samus Aran
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* Sports, watching tv
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* I won a contest a few years ago on youtube by making a funny video to go into this guy's intro. He did Super Smash Bros. Brawl machinimas. I got a lot of positive feedback for it and some requests to have my voice done in other machinimas. 
*When's the last time you cried?* Earlier today. I blame music.
*Ever been depressed?* Truly depressed? Last summer.
*Why?* A best friend I had believed to be my friend was fake and was trying to steal my boyfriend from me. It was.... not a good summer.
*Are you happy now?* YES! It had a happy ending. That freak is now in jail.
*What do you wish you can improve about yourself?* My knowledge of the universe.


----------



## Javocado (May 8, 2014)

Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? A little over 2000
Do you hide your status when you're online? Nope
Why or why not? I like people to know I'm online
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Brewster's Cafe or the TBT Marketplace as of late
Are you on TBT daily? Yes! But not as much on the weekends.
What do you like about TBT? Everyone is just so friendly, and it has heightened my playing experience.
Best experience on TBT? Getting my two Pokeballs in the span of 24 hours
What would you like added to TBT? User voted collectibles, like a poll that asks what we want most.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't know, I've only been here 2 months (x
How did you come up with your username? My name is Javier, I like avocados, Boom.
Did you make your own signature? No, Pooksie made it, shoutout to them.
Did you make your own icon? No, It's part of a video on Youtube.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yeah but I forgot who, it was a quick sketch but Fawful has me on waitlist : D
Do you use a posting format? lol wut
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? A little bit from column A, a little bit from column B.

Personal
What's your full first name? Javier Antonio Mora III
What's your nickname? Jav, Javocado, Javs, Javilicious,
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yeah, either Javiar, or an H in front.
Gender? Male
What's your heritage? Latino heat
How old are you? 18
What age does everyone mistake you for? 19-21 with mustache
How many siblings? 3 sistas, 1 brotha 
Are you mature? ehhh when I need to be
Do you hold grudges over people? Sometimes
Favorite color? Burgundy
Favorite color scheme? Red and yellow
Which state/area/country do you live in? California
What do you like about your area? It's kind of cool sometimes and Dodger stadium omg
What do you like to do in your area? Just hang out with friends, go hiking, eat sushi lol
Where have you travelled to? Not much, Just Mexico, San Fran, and Seattle next month.
Are you a grammar police? Not really
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Happy by Pharrell
What's a song that gives you good memories? Good Riddance x Green Day
What's your biggest fear? Losing the ones I love
What's your greatest regret? Not writing that novel
How many friends can you actually trust? 3 or 4
Ever dyed your hair? Yeah, black when I was going through my punkish phase.
Have any piercings? No
What color would you like to dye your hair? I love my light brown hair
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? I'm allergic to oats and nickel
What are you allergic to? Refer to above post
Do you have any pets? No D:
If so, what kind of pets do you have? n/a
Name and ages of your pets? n/a
What's your biggest pet peeve? People who try too hard
Do you cook or bake? When I'm hungry I get down in the kitchen
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids? n/a
If no, do you want any kids? Yeah when I'm mid/late 20's
What are your favorite boy names? Fabian
What are your favorite girl names? Desirae
Do you like sports? I love me some baseball
What sports do you play? I played some baseball back in the day
What sports do you watch? Baseball, Football, and a little bit of Basketball
What sports do you dislike? ehhh i'll watch any sport
What are your hobbies? Hiking, Drawing doodles, Skating
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Potential Muay Thai training
Do you collect anything? Baseball hats and Flannels
What do you collect? refer to above post
What is your main motivation? To make my mother happy
What's your favorite quote? "The holy trinity, it's like neapolitan 
What/Who is your inspiration? n/a
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Some rappers 
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I guess Self Provoked(LA Rapper) put my doodle on his IG lol
When's the last time you cried? Probably last year around this time
Ever been depressed? Yeah
Why? why not
Are you happy now? Hell yeah
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? I guess more toned arms idk i love me lol

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Love my mom, hate my dad
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? I don't know really haha
Why do you think they label you as that? n/a
What's your religious view? Bob
What's your most embarrassing moment? A long time ago sneezing in 6th grade and boogers everywhere in my hair and the teacher was like "Do you want a wipey?" multiple times and everyone was laughing and the teacher kept calling it a wipey like call it a wipe or tissue omg
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? My punker phase and semi-cholo looking phase lol
What makes you cringe about yourself? My past self, past choices 
What's your most awkward moment?Whenever I would try to talk to a girl for the first time face to face I would always be extremely awkward I didn't know what to say until I started using puns lol
Have you ever done drugs? no
Do you think common interests are important? Yeah sort of
Do you get jealous easily? Not really
Do you like attention? Sorta
Do you like getting sympathy? no
Are you an introvert or extrovert? A little bit of both
What curse word do you say most often? F**k
Are you scared of dying? No but I'm scared of how I'll die lol
What kind of camera do you use? My crap ipod
Where is your dream house located? Somewhere in Los Angeles
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Nope
Would you call yourself smart? Yeah I would.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Some taquitos 
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If they were a real d-bag
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? I like keychain accesories
What issues are you facing in life right now? None, I'm pretty content.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Foreva, I haven't had it in awhile.
What was the last piece of candy you ate? See's Chocolate
What's your stupidest purchase? Sushi 5 weeks in a row lol
What is your earliest memory? Me getting my big baby head stuck in stair rails
Do you lie to make people feel better? Na, gotta give them that brutal honesty. But I make people laugh to make them feel better.
Do you have/want tattoos? I want a bunch. My first one will be a Gyarados wrapped around an anchor.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? n/a
Do you hate anyone? Not really.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Nope, I know my capabilities

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Nothing really, I guess graduating.
Why should people be jealous of you? They shouldn't be lol
What are your true talents? I don't have any .-.
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: Outgoing, Pleasant, Delightful, Awesome, Phab
What are your best traits? My puns and my smile lol
How are you a good friend? I'll do anything for a friend.
How are you a good person? I'm not x)
What are your aspirations? Go to college, get a good job, marry this lovely woman, have kids, etc.
Do you know any party tricks? The old beer cap with teeth trick
If so, what party tricks can you do? refer to previous post
10 random facts about you: ehh go read 10 of the answers to these questions lol

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Twitter, IG, and FB.
Do you have an ask.fm? That's so freshman year lol
Do you have a snapchat? Yep
What's your instagram? jav0cad0
How many followers do you have? enough
How many are you following? enough
Do you like for like? No
Do you like for follow? No
What's your twitter? @thingsjavsays
How many followers do you have? enough
How many are you following? enough
Do you follow for follow? No
Do you unfollow for unfollow? Yeh
Do you follow to unfollow? no
Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat
Do you still use skype? No
Facebook or Google+? FB
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? #WCW
What's a social media you hate? none that i could think of
What's a social media you love? Twitter
What social media are you addicted to? Twitter
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr
What's your instagram theme? im my own theme
What's your tumblr theme? n/a
What's your twitter theme? n/a

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Yeah
Do you like TV shows? Yeah
Do you like reading books? Sometimes
What's your all-time favorite movie? Scott Pilgrim vs The World
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Arrested Development
What's your all-time favorite book series? Harry Potter
What's your all-time favorite book? I don't really have one
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Breakfast Club
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Scott Pilgrim x This Is The End
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Teen Wolf
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Reg Show, American Dad, Adventure Time, My Name Is Earl
Favorite actor? Michael Cera
Favorite actress? Sandra Bullock
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Comedy
What movie genre(s) do you like? Comedy/Action
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Nothing really
What movie made you cry the most? UP
What TV series made you cry the most? None really
What book made you cry the most? none
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? Watching movies easily
Favorite Disney movie? Wreck It Ralph
Least favorite Disney movie? Cars 2
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? one of those epic movies
What is the stupidest book you've read? none really
What's the most recent film you've seen? Dog Pound
What's the most recent book you've read? Some fast food book
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Fantasy
Do you go to the movie theaters often? Yeah
Or do you watch online? Both
Favorite movie on netflix? Dog Pound
Who is your favorite author? Jk Rowling (copout, i know)
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
What was the longest book you read? 1000+ pages
Do you listen to audio books?  Sometimes
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? No lol
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? 22 Jump Street and Neighbors
What upcoming book are you most excited for? none lol
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? The Sunday night shows on Fox
Did you like The Fosters? never watched
Did you like Lost? ^
Did you like Prison Break? ^^
Did you like Heroes? ^^^
Did you like Hannibal?^^^^
Did you like South Park? Hell yeah!
Futurama? Yup!
Family Guy? Yes
American Dad? My favorite.
The Walking Dead? It's cool
Glee? nope
How I Met Your Mother? It was great UNTIL THE ENDING
Scrubs? Scrubs is alright
Breaking Bad? Awesome show
Who's your favorite fictional character? Mordecai from Regular Show
What's your OTPs? Ash and Misty
What are your ship? I dont know lol
What show did you like that got cancelled? MY NAME IS EARL
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Gravity Falls!
How long does it take you to read a book? A day or 2.
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Scott Pilgrim, This Is The End, Stand By Me.
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? no no no dat soundtrack though
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes!!
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? never watched x read
Who's an overrated actor? The Rock
Who's an overrated actress? Jennifer Lawrence
Who's an underrated actor? Michael Cera
Who's an underrated actress? I dont know lol
What's an underrated book series?I don't know
What's an underrated TV series? Arrested Development x Gravity Falls
What's an underrated movie? Stand By Me
Do you like anime? Yeah but really only watched the mainstream stuff
What's your favorite anime? Zatch Bell
What anime genre(s) do you like? Action
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto
Did you like Death Note? never watched
Did you like Soul Eater? ^
Did you like Vampire Knight? ^^
Did you like Dragonball? Yes!
Shakugan no Shana? Never watched
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? ^
Nisekoi? ^^
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? ^^^
Clannad? ^^^^
School Days? ^^^^^
Do you like manga? Never really read it
Manga or anime? Anime
What manga genre(s) do you like? Don't really know
What manga do you want to become an anime? I don't know 
What manga are you currently reading? None
What anime are you currently watching? None, was on Shippudden

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? Aliens 
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? Maybe
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Probably
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Grade school should be later and college is expensive
What do you think about North Korea? eh
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? Only TV/Video game conspiracies lol
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Yeah
Is there life beyond Earth? Most likely
Is there an afterlife? I think so
Do you believe in magic? No
Do you believe in ghosts? Yes

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Yeah!
What is your favorite game? Pokemon Emerald
What is your favorite game series? Hard but Pokemon.
Favorite genre of games? Action, RPG
Which consoles do you own? SNES, N64, GBASP, DS, 3DS, Wii, Wii U, Xbox 360
Did you like Resident Evil? Yeah
Final Fantasy? Yeah
Call of Duty? no
Little Big Planet? yeah
What was the last game you completed? Mario Sunshine
What are you currently playing? ACNL
What upcoming game are you most excited about? MK8!!!!!
What are you planning to play? Future games lol
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Some call of duties

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Cream
Movies or Books? Movies
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purp
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Cats
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Guinea Pigs
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Shopping for chinchillas in the summer
Rain or Snow? like em both equally
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold!
Italy or France? France
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? UK 
Skittles or M&Ms? Skittles
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Winter
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video Games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? AC

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Yes, cheaper college pls.
Is college still important to you? Yeah.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? It's pretty stupid.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? I'm not depressed : D


----------



## orangepeanut (May 9, 2014)

Sorry dude I skipped a lot and ran out of steam halfway haha



Spoiler: tadah



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? 220
Do you hide your status when you're online? No
Why or why not? Don't really mind people seeing me
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Brewster's
Are you on TBT daily? No
Best experience on TBT? Meeting Pally, Lauren and Rosie
How did you come up with your username? I have a kitten beanie baby that's orange and it's very important to me
Did you make your own signature? Ya
Did you make your own icon? No
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No

*Personal*
What's your nickname? Charlie
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? All the time! I don't really mind unless we're working together and I can tell they're being lazy 
What's your heritage? Chinese (specifically Hokkien)
Do you hold grudges over people? Very, very rarely
Favorite color? Dark blue
Favorite color scheme? Dark blue and white
Which state/area/country do you live in? Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
What do you like about your area? Delicious and cheap food
What do you like to do in your area? Watch people
Are you a grammar police? Outside professional/academic settings I really cannot bring myself to care
What's a song that gives you good memories? Lou Reed - Coney Island Baby
What's your greatest regret? Not being more ruthless about securing my own happiness
Ever dyed your hair? Yeah, red, it was a mistake lol
Have any piercings? One labret! 
What color would you like to dye your hair? Dark blue
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? No
Do you have any pets? Only Peanut
If so, what kind of pets do you have? An orange kitten beanie baby
What's your biggest pet peeve? Ukelele music. It just drives me up the wall
Do you cook or bake? Cooking yes baking no
Do you have any kids? No
If no, do you want any kids? Yes
Do you like sports? Yes, more to play than to watch. But can't play any more because of head injuries 
What sports do you play? Soccer, badminton, basketball, track
What sports do you watch? Soccer and tennis
What sports do you dislike? Cricket. It is just so boring man seriously
What are your hobbies? Drawing, swimming, writing, camping, making music
What is your main motivation? Existential terror I guess
What's your favorite quote? “We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are.” - Ana?s Nin
When's the last time you cried? Yesterday
Ever been depressed? Yes
Are you happy now? No
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Well I'd love to even out these mood swings

*More Personal*
What's your relationship with your parents like? Okay
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Psycho
Why do you think they label you as that? Because I don't blink
What's your religious view? Agnostic
What's your most embarrassing moment? Pissing myself laughing in front of the guy I liked
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? I had a 'bully' phase which I have thankfully left behind forever 
Do you get jealous easily? No
Do you like attention? Sometimes
Do you like getting sympathy? Sometimes
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Extrovert, but have withdrawn these days because of general low mood
What curse word do you say most often? The F word............ fugdunkles
Are you scared of dying? Sometimes yes, sometimes not at all
Where is your dream house located? Somewhere cold and heavily forested. Close to a lake
If you could fast forward your life, would you? No
Would you call yourself smart? Haha no
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Jap chae
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Forever man
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Blackcurrant Sugus
Do you have/want tattoos? I have a lighthouse tattoo on my chest. Saving up to get a sleeve 
Do you hate anyone? An emotional investment of that scale is beyond me right now
Do you constantly doubt yourself? No

*Brag About Yourself* 
Why should people be jealous of you? Because I'm resilient  
How are you a good friend? I don't make you responsible for my insecurities and I don't spill your secrets
Do you know any party tricks? If you look to the ceiling for 3 seconds I can make all your booze disappear

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr, Instagram, Twitter

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
Do you like movies? Ya
Do you like TV shows? Ye
Do you like reading books? Ya
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Peep Show
What's your all-time favorite book? House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? The Hangover
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Bridget Jones' Diary
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Family Guy
Favorite Disney movie? Alice in Wonderland
Least favorite Disney movie? Pocahontas
What's the most recent film you've seen? The Other Guys. Pretty funny
What's the most recent book you've read? Soul Music by Terry Pratchett
Hard cover or paperback? Paperback
Do you listen to audio books? Nope
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? Yeah
Did you like The Fosters? No
Did you like Lost? No
Did you like Prison Break? No
Did you like Heroes? No
Did you like Hannibal? No
Did you like South Park? No
Futurama? Yes!
Family Guy? No
American Dad? No
The Walking Dead? No
Glee? No
How I Met Your Mother? No
Scrubs? No
Breaking Bad? Yes


----------



## dizzy bone (May 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Darumy (May 9, 2014)

Why not! Also no need for the TBT reward, I like to use the net as an archive.




Spoiler: Surveyrino




*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? *Around 1k I believe?*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *nope*
Why or why not? *I stay detached from this website personally; I see no reason to do so as I'm not running a shop nor are there any people I wish to avoid or etc.*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *Re-tail and main ACNL forum*
Are you on TBT daily? *So far, yes*
What do you like about TBT? *The people here are generally pleasant to do business with.*
Best experience on TBT? *meeting certain people*
What would you like added to TBT? *Nothing, really. Perhaps an official art/QR contest of some sort?*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *refer to above. Also maybe a prom heh;*
How did you come up with your username? *dharma/daruma/darumy*
Did you make your own signature? *No, the pixel art is by the wonderful whimsy*
Did you make your own icon? *No, it's a commission of my character on another game*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *pixels from whimsy*
Do you use a posting format? *no*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *I avoid making threads on non-business matters here haha*

*Personal*
What's your full first name? *Amy*
What's your nickname? *all my net pen names?*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *my last and middle name yes*
Gender? *f*
What's your heritage? *Chinese*
How many siblings? *one.*
Are you mature? *Nah, still a brat.*
Do you hold grudges over people? *Yeah, though not easily. but if I end up doing so hah*
Favorite color? *gray?*
Favorite color scheme? *gray/light green or white/deep red*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *U.S, Cali.*
What do you like about your area? *It's generally a nice place to live and grow up.*
What do you like to do in your area? *Downtown, beach. Walking is actually very relaxing here.*
Where have you travelled to? *Canada, China, a bunch of other states, etc.*
Are you a grammar police? *I'll correct you if it's a potentially embarrassing mistake or people are having trouble understanding you. Otherwise, I don't mention it.*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *eeeaahhuh perhaps Audien- leaving you? I'm not tired of it per se*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *Yui- Goodbye Days*
What's your biggest fear? *Rationally, growing up and giving up on dreams and living out my life satisfied for a boring reason.*
What's your greatest regret? *Maybe coming onto the internet and all that.*
How many friends can you actually trust? *I trust most my friends, but with myself, one, though it's been iffy haha.*
Ever dyed your hair? *no*
Have any piercings? *ears, yes*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *I like my color of hair in real life.*
Do you have any allergies? *not that I know of!*
Do you have any pets? *not anymore*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *Oh god I have a lot. Probably when people are adamant on something factual that is wrong.*
Do you cook or bake? *I like to bake sometimes. Not that I can do anything fancy haha*
Do you have any kids? *no*
If no, do you want any kids? *Something left to be seen. As it is, I don't like small children very much.*
What are your favorite boy names? *Hal, Keith, er I can't think of much*
What are your favorite girl names? *Celeste, Summer..?*
Do you like sports? *Not playing them 8D that being said I'm not particularly involved in any of them.*
What sports do you watch? *I watch the Olympics lmao*
What sports do you dislike? *c...urling.*
What are your hobbies? *This question is the bane of me. Reading, drawing, spacing out, napping, bad coding, origami.*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *good coding/game design. Glassblowing and ironsmithing and maybe embroidery.*
Do you collect anything? *Aye*
What do you collect? *Bottle caps and cool bottles ye*
What is your main motivation? *one victory that'll make it all worth it*
What's your favorite quote? *e...r...n/a*
What/Who is your inspiration? *Anyone and everyone who has designed and gone through with a great game.*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *It's hard to be so special. er, Frozen? I say that being in the minority, plenty of people dislike it.*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *uh, net-wise? I was well known on another forum for a while, had people recognize me playing other games lmao. In real life, hanging around in vegas with an uncle who was rich and thus famous. Limos and skylofts all day.*
When's the last time you cried? *Randomly alone really early in the morning a month or two back.*
Ever been depressed? *uh, I'll say no because I've never went through the...measures to get clinically diagnosed*
Why? *quite the question, no idea. Maybe it's just a phase haha*
Are you happy now? *half and half*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *my resolve, my experience, my ability to keep myself from slipping. into nasty dog ****.*

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? *With my mother, fairly casual. It used to be pretty bad.*
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? *In real life, probably "quiet, unapproachable person".*
Why do you think they label you as that? *Because rbf. Okay no, I'm naturally an introvert and I'm too much of a lard to try to gain approval. Waking up tires me as is HAHA. I don't blame them for it though!*
What's your religious view? *n..one?*
What's your most embarrassing moment? *er.......maybe mountain climbing sun panties? Or maybe just...looking through my old stuff oh god I'm going to this this whole thing is embarrassing in a couple years.*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? *star child, extreme rebellion in the form of near muteness and grossness, LOLSORANDUMXD (this occured simultaneously with the grossness), wannabe saint, nietzche wannabe, now constant spacing out and a lot of sleeping.*
What makes you cringe about yourself? *currently, my tendencies to do odd/unnecessary things. As for in the past, everything in the past ahah namely the way I typed, my sense of humor, and the way I was very self-righteous *
What's your most awkward moment? *wow I have a lot I don't remember well. The one I remember most as of late is when a guy who may have liked me (not going to assume but it was obvious if so) approached me in a gym. He began to talk when I dodged a ball and it hit him in the face. He looked very shocked and embarrassed and I kind of instead of making it better for him just...left LMAO WOOPS*
Have you ever done drugs? *no, I'm too anal about my brain.*
Do you think common interests are important? *it's a very nice bonus, yes.*
Do you get jealous easily? *I would say yes but I don't act on it if it's not justified.*
Do you like attention? *Not from people who I don't particularly care about. Sometimes not even from people I like, though I feel bad about that*
Do you like getting sympathy? *It makes me uncomfortable sometimes. Not going to lie, I've attempted to pull for it once and realized when I got it, I had no idea how to react.*
Are you an introvert or extrovert? *introvert*
What curse word do you say most often? *shiitakke mushrooms. Maybe f bomb.*
Are you scared of dying? *No, if I'm not doing anything important.*
What kind of camera do you use? *Phone, heh*
Where is your dream house located? *Somewhere in the city close to the ocean. Or like a little hermit house up in the mountains.*
If you could fast forward your life, would you? *No.*
Would you call yourself smart? *No.*
What was the last meal or food you cooked? *MICROWAVE THA CORN*
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? *If they were truly rude. Most are not. It's their job.*
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? *oo. I like to buy pendants, stuffed things, magnets, glassware, woodwork, bags, blankets.*
What issues are you facing in life right now? *lack of motivation mostly*
What is the longest you could go without a soda? *Soda is my very being. But uh in reality as long as I don't see one. I love soda but it's not like I think about it much or need it.*
What was the last piece of candy you ate? *Sparkling cola hard candies and Milky.*
What's your stupidest purchase? *A 30 buck giant sock monkey. It was an impulse buy. I think it's worth it still, but mankey dumb.*
What is your earliest memory? *When my biological father broke my favorite spoon (?) LMFAO*
Do you lie to make people feel better? *Yes. If they need to be better though, I throw up the truth.*
Do you have/want tattoos? *I may want one in the future. But otherwise, no. I don't mind body mods but permanent things are dangerous.*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? *A barcode for like a leek or something. It means exactly what it means.*
Do you hate anyone? *yes*
Do you constantly doubt yourself? *Er I suppose. heh, see, doubt.*

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life? *Not dying or turning out completely crazy? 8'D*
Why should people be jealous of you? *Because I would banh mi.*
What are your true talents? *Making strange faces.*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *swag, swog, swig, sweg, swug*
What are your best traits? *My strange faces.*
How are you a good friend? *I think about you.*
How are you a good person? *I ain't.*
What are your aspirations? *To be like, really far out, man.*
Do you know any party tricks? *um I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue in 9 hours*
If so, what party tricks can you do? *these successive questions make me feel wordy*
10 random facts about you: *boy. 1.) I have exactly one dimple. 2.) Sometimes I think my legs vaguely resemble chicken breasts. 3.) I'm flat. Really flat. 4.) I've never been bullied. 5.) I have a hitchhiker's thumb.*

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *uh, I don't use social media a lot. So all my forums I suppose.*
Do you have an ask.fm? *no.*
Do you have a snapchat? *no. I'm going to snip out the questions that concern this.*
Do you still use skype? *Yes. Because MSN died, I don't like skype.*
Facebook or Google+? *Both are a bit nasty for me. /dons fedora*
Twitter or Instagram? *Twitter, though I don't have one. I check like two of them so hah*
What's a hashtag you hate? *#justgirlythings, is there any other hashtag.*
What's a social media you hate? *e...r*
What's a social media you love? *I donut understamd*
What social media are you addicted to? *none*
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? *tumblr, it's the only one I'm on. Oh wow it does count as social thing.*
What's your tumblr theme? *some custom thing whose html I jacked.*

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? *Yes, not a movie buff though.*
Do you like TV shows? *Yes, likewise not a diehard*
Do you like reading books? *love it*
What's your all-time favorite movie? *Children Who Chase Lost Voices probably*
What's your all-time favorite TV series? *House or Criminal Minds? Breaking Bad is brilliant but I haven't finished. Adventure Time as an animation.*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *S...er....I remember enjoying Incarceron quite a bit.*
What's your all-time favorite book? *The Neverending Story by Micheal Ende*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? *Frozen. Again, just in minority view and besides I actually don't hate the movie.*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? *Kokuhaku, the jp film, and Miyazaki/Shinkai stuff like Spirited Away, aaand Disnop.*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? *Not quite applicable? I believe most people dislike reality TV shows despite watching them hah*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? *er Adventure Time*
Favorite actor? *none? I don't keep up haha*
Favorite actress? *look above*
What TV show genre(s) do you like? *fantasy, crime*
What movie genre(s) do you like? *dystopia, fantasy, crime, action, comedy, etc*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? *preachy stuff or stuff like tokyo drift*
What movie made you cry the most? *I've never cried for any media*
What TV series made you cry the most? *above*
What book made you cry the most? *above*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? *above*
Favorite Disney movie? *The Emperor's New Groove, The Princess and the Frog, and The Prince of Egypt for its animation*
Least favorite Disney movie? *probably Cars or something*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? *Some obscure chinese movie where one guy carried the ashes of his dead friend across the country and tries to kill himself with a giant boulder and then his friend's family ends up not being there anymore*
What is the stupidest book you've read? *Gamer Girl is one of the few books I want to burn. Twilight/housewife porn books are pretty bad too.*
What's the most recent film you've seen? *God is Not Dead. It was a little bit stupid, very preachy haha.*
What's the most recent book you've read? *The Lathe of Heaven*
What's your favorite book genre(s)? *Realistic fic, fantasy, adventure, sci-fi, dystopia*
Do you go to the movie theaters often? *Average?*
Or do you watch online? *I sometimes stream with/for my friends.*
Favorite movie on netflix? *Don't use netflix.*
Who is your favorite author? *I really liked Hautman's writing for a while.*
Hard cover or paperback? *Hard cover, I have magic hands that bend every cover like cheese.*
What was the longest book you read? *Sherlock Holmes or The Circle combined book.*
Do you listen to audio books? *no*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? *I try to read before I watch. The Hunger Games is a exception.*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? *Eeeeaaeee I don't quite keep up haha*
What upcoming book are you most excited for? *I don't wait for books to release*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? *Same as the rest.*
Did you like The Fosters? *No. The answer is the same for a lot of these, so erasing.*
The Walking Dead? *The video game series. 8'D*
Breaking Bad? *Ye, it's good so far*
Who's your favorite fictional character? *Prrrobably N from Pokemon heh, for shallow reasons*
What's your OTPs? *magi: Sharrkan x Yamuraiha.
What are your ship? what
What show did you like that got cancelled? Well, House ended.
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? n/a
How long does it take you to read a book? I'm a fast reader.
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Kokuhaku, if they don't mind subtitles.
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No, it was poorly written and the world and characters were not very interesting.
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Have not read or seen.
Who's an overrated actor? I do not keep up with this stuff. Skipping those like this
What's an underrated book series? I want an Incarceron or Uglies movie. They're my guilty pleasures.
What's an underrated TV series? no clue.
What's an underrated movie? Kokuhaku.
Do you like anime? yes
What's your favorite anime? probably Magi. It's not the most profound or spastically great thing but it's the one thing I had most fun watching and reading.
What anime genre(s) do you like? Comedy, action, adventure, horror, crime, mystery, drama
Naruto or Bleach? Ne..ither. I don't care in particular for a lot of these so erase fest shoom
Do you like manga? Yes
Manga or anime? both. I like anime quite a bit for the bonus of soundtrack but manga's art usually dominates by far.
What manga genre(s) do you like? same as anime
What manga do you want to become an anime? er I thought +Anima would have been a cute anime.
What manga are you currently reading? Magi.
What anime are you currently watching? None. Might watch FMA Brotherhood soon.

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? I'm lenient with the idea of ghosts. I'm otherwise a skeptic, although I love the stories.
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? I've thought it possible, but I don't believe in anything after death so :<
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? All governments are a little suspicious and corrupt. It's not all black and white though.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? I don't like our school system but I can't think of anything better that would stay out of bounds of acting entitled.
What do you think about North Korea? a place where a lot of people suffer. I've heard they're very nationalistic though. It's one of those things I need to see for myself before I spout anything about it, though it's no contest that it isn't good.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? n...-hmm. None off the top of my head.
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? Yes, but I've felt like it never really mattered. If you cut off one head three grow back.
Is there life beyond Earth? In a universe this size, I would be incredibly surprised and disappointed if there is not.
Is there an afterlife? I believe there is none.
Do you believe in magic? Hell yes baby.
Do you believe in ghosts? see previous stuff.

Video Games
Are you a gamer? yes
What is your favorite game? I enjoy ACNL, but I don't like pinning it as favorite for whatever reason.
What is your favorite game series? AC, RF, Luminous Arc, Pokemon.
Favorite genre of games? adventure. Sandbox is kind of nice.
Which consoles do you own? PS3, Wii, 3DS/DS Lite, PC.
Did you like Resident Evil? Yeah, hard for my casual fingers though.
Final Fantasy? Yes, though I tend to like their art more than the games hah
Call of Duty? I don't enjoy FPS much
Little Big Planet? Never played.
What was the last game you completed? Pokemon Y. A lot of games I play have no definite end.
What are you currently playing? LT, ACNL, Pokemon Y, S4L, MC a tiny bit, Papers, please.
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Hoenn remake AW YEAH
What are you planning to play? Omega Ruby, RF4, Fire Emblem, FF Versus
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? er I guess fps stuff, elsword, LoL

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close
Pizza or Pasta? ....oh dang. Uh, pasta.
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice cream.
Movies or Books? Books.
Red or Blue? ...ff. Blue as a solo color.
Pink or Purple? Pink. I don't like purple.
Black or White? Black. Doesn't get dirty as easily.
Dogs or Cats? Cats, but dogs are pretty cool and don't afraid of anything.
Hamsters or Mice? ham suta. Less squeaky.
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbist
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets.
Rain or Snow? snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold
Italy or France? Italy, probably.
U.S. or Canada? Oh god. Canada as a country, U.s. as a land.
Australia or UK? Aussies. m8.
Skittles or M&Ms? Skittles. Less tiring for me, plus chewy.
Autumn or Spring? Autumn. I am fall baby.
Winter or Summer? Winter where there are definite seasons.
Public School or Home school? Public, mostly because I'm familiar with it.
Horror or Comedy? Comedy. Good horror is lovable but rare.
Drama or Romance? Drama. Too much romance kills the man.
Video Games or Sports? bidya game
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Ouch. ACNL has more replay value for me.

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? I'll answer later.
Is college still important to you? Yes. It's the easiest road to success, but it's also hard.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? There are simply too many apples that fall from the tree. If you do not make it you simply don't. I have a very cynical view on human population.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Quite the question. I am technically getting help, but it's something that mostly relies on yourself.

*


*

oh god so many formatting errors*


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 9, 2014)

Jesus what a survey!! More of these please! Lol 



Spoiler: Longest survey evaaaaa



♦ S ♦ U ♦ R ♦ V ♦ E ♦ Y ♦ 
If you don't want to answer a question, just leave it blank or say N/A.
Rewarding finishers with TBT bells ~

A survey for the fun of it, I'm also curious on answers. More questions will be added along the way - feel free to discuss!


Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? *almost 2,000... IM RICH*
Do you hide your status when you're online?*nope because of all the trading I do. People need to know when I'm online.*
Why or why not? *^^^^*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?*Re-tail and TBT marketplace*
Are you on TBT daily? *hell yes lol*
What do you like about TBT?*so many people! It is never boring*
Best experience on TBT?*dunno.... Selling my Easter egg? XD*
What would you like added to TBT?*better menus for deleting subscriptions/tapatalk support*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?*more holiday stuff*
How did you come up with your username?*it has been my username for years on forum sites*
Did you make your own signature?*NOOOOOO.... Unfortunately I am not that awesome*
Did you make your own icon?*google made it for me*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?*just pixel art. Working on other digital art lol*
Do you use a posting format?*wha?*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?*both*

Personal
What's your full first name? *Jacqueline Ferman  yay--- new last name because I just got married *
What's your nickname?*ugh.... My oldest friend calls me Jacko. I hate it*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?*yes... All the time.*
Gender?*F*
What's your heritage?*puerto rican... Wepaaaa*
How old are you?*27*
What age does everyone mistake you for?*18-21*
How many siblings?*3*
Are you mature?*when I need to be, yes*
Do you hold grudges over people?*yup. Don't screw me over, I will never forgive you and will cut you out of my life.*
Favorite color?*turquoise blue*
Favorite color scheme?*mmmm....?*
Which state/area/country do you live in?*BRONX NYC*
What do you like about your area?*nothing*
What do you like to do in your area?*get as far away as I can..... Boring area.*
Where have you travelled to?*california....*
Are you a grammar police?*no, my iPad is my grammar police lol*
What's a song that you recently got tired of?*all Katy perry songs *
What's a song that gives you good memories?*greenday's Jesus of suburbia, because of you*
What's your biggest fear?*dying/getting sick*
What's your greatest regret?*didnt spend more time with my mother as a teenager*
How many friends can you actually trust?*2 my dog and my husband*
Ever dyed your hair?*yep... Blonde highlights*
Have any piercings?*used to have nose*
What color would you like to dye your hair?*deep/dark red*
Do you share a bedroom?*with my husband *
Do you have any allergies?*no*
What are you allergic to?*na*
Do you have any pets?*yes..*
If so, what kind of pets do you have?*my heart and soul baby doggy*
Name and ages of your pets?*buster/9 years old*
What's your biggest pet peeve?*REPETITION OMG DONT REPEAT YOURSELF PLEASE*
Do you cook or bake?*both*
Do you have any kids?*not yet *
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?*yes!?*
What are your favorite boy names?*camden*
What are your favorite girl names?*cora*
Do you like sports?*i like football... And the Olympics lol*
What sports do you play?
What sports do you watch?*football...Olympics *
What sports do you dislike?*basketball, tennis, golf*
What are your hobbies?*reading, drawing, singing, video gaming, sleep, painting*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?*sculpting*
Do you collect anything?*nightmare before Christmas memorabilia *
What do you collect?*Sally figures, jack figures, etc,*
What is your main motivation?*to be healthy and have a family*
What's your favorite quote?*"Your attitude, not your aptitude, will determine your altitude"*
What/Who is your inspiration?*my mother*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?*condiments lol*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?*my and my husband are in 30 second to mar's closer to the edge music video lol*
When's the last time you cried?*3-4 days ago *
Ever been depressed?*yea...tons*
Why?*life*
Are you happy now?*kinda*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?*my weight*

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?*i was raised by my mom and it was excellent. She was the best mom ever. She loved me and was my absolute bestestest friend. RIP *
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?*crazy lol*
Why do you think they label you as that?*i joke a lot*
What's your religious view?*jesus, god*
What's your most embarrassing moment?*falling down a lot outside*
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?*emo phase... Dear god *
What makes you cringe about yourself?*nothing*
What's your most awkward moment?*n/a*
Have you ever done drugs?*no sir*
Do you think common interests are important?*yes*
Do you get jealous easily?*yes*
Do you like attention?*no*
Do you like getting sympathy?*what?*
Are you an introvert or extrovert?*introvert*
What curse word do you say most often?******
Are you scared of dying?*yup*
What kind of camera do you use?*iphone*
Where is your dream house located?*anywhere nice*
If you could fast forward your life, would you?*no, what if I died tomorrow? Lol*
Would you call yourself smart?*yup*
What was the last meal or food you cooked?*papa johns *
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?*poor attitude , poor service *
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?*keychains. My husband always breaks my key chains*
What issues are you facing in life right now?*dog needs dental work*
What is the longest you could go without a soda?*i drink water only*
What was the last piece of candy you ate?*blue raspberry ring pop*
What's your stupidest purchase?*sony psp*
What is your earliest memory?*too long to type*
Do you lie to make people feel better?*yes*
Do you have/want tattoos?*no but I do want one*
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?*yesh... My husbands mother. That b**** is crazy*
Do you constantly doubt yourself?*nah*

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?*going to college, supporting myself, saving my dogs life from an abused home*
Why should people be jealous of you?*no one should be jealous of anyone*
What are your true talents?*drawing, reading an average of 5 pages a minute*
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: *funny, cool, smart, caring, goofy*
What are your best traits?*my loving and caring attitude towards people. *
How are you a good friend?*i try my hardest to be there for them when they need me*
How are you a good person?*i just am lol*
What are your aspirations?*work in a museum, have children, be happy*
Do you know any party tricks?*no*
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:*1: I love to buy video games 2: I love that my husband is my best friend 3: I love that my dog is so comfortable with me versus how he was when I got him 4: I am a loving person 5: I like to laugh and laugh 6: I am bad at saving money 7: I hate shopping 8: I love plants 9: I draw pretty decent 10: I love my family*

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? *Facebook/ TBT/ Instagram *
Do you have an ask.fm?*no*
Do you have a snapchat?*no*
What's your instagram?*diamondarcadia*
How many followers do you have?*90?*
How many are you following?*300+*
Do you like for like?*sure*
Do you like for follow?*sure*
What's your twitter?*no idea*
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?*no*
Do you still use skype?*yep*
Facebook or Google+?*yep*
Twitter or Instagram?*yep....*
What's a hashtag you hate?*wcw mcm*
What's a social media you hate?*tumblr...... *
What's a social media you love?*instagram*
What social media are you addicted to?*Facebook *
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?*tumblr*
What's your instagram theme?*huh*
What's your tumblr theme?*theme?*
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?*yes*
Do you like TV shows?*yes*
Do you like reading books?*YESSSSS*
What's your all-time favorite movie?*nightmare before Chrismas*
What's your all-time favorite TV series?*sabrina the teenage witch*
What's your all-time favorite book series? *vampyre academy*
What's your all-time favorite book?*Old magic by Marianne curley*
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?*avatar*
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?*frozen/nightmare before Xmas*
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?*game of thrones*
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?*my wife and kids/ wayans bros*
Favorite actor?*DAVID BELLE OMGGG YUMM *
Favorite actress?*who cares*
What TV show genre(s) do you like?*comedy/drama*
What movie genre(s) do you like?*kids/comic*
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?*historical, westerns*
What movie made you cry the most?*toy story 3*
What TV series made you cry the most?*sabrina the teenAge witch-- last episode*
What book made you cry the most?*Last Harry potter book*
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?*nah... Has to be a really good book*
Favorite Disney movie?*toy story 3/ frozen*
Least favorite Disney movie?*cars 2*
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?*coneheads*
What is the stupidest book you've read?*goosebumps*
What's the most recent film you've seen?*brick mansions*
What's the most recent book you've read?*dont remember*
What's your favorite book genre(s)?*post-apocalyptic, vampires*
Do you go to the movie theaters often?*as often as I can *
Or do you watch online?*both*
Favorite movie on netflix?*father of the bride 2*
Who is your favorite author?*marianne Curley *
Hard cover or paperback?*paperback*
What was the longest book you read?*tale of two cities, pride and prejudice*
Do you listen to audio books? *no*
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?*book first*
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?*purge 2*
What upcoming book are you most excited for?*new bloodlines novel in the summer*
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?*none*
Did you like The Fosters?*hell no*
Did you like Lost?*i watched first season... Then got too complicated*
Did you like Prison Break?*no*
Did you like Heroes?*kind of tried to watch it... Too many episodes*
Did you like Hannibal?*no*
Did you like South Park?*hell Yessss.... J-j-jimmy is here g-g-guys*
Futurama?*meh*
Family Guy?*yeah I like to see this from time to time*
American Dad?*no...roger ugh*
The Walking Dead?*used to. Got boring. Why are the zombies still alive? It's been like 4 years*
Glee?*i YouTube their performances. The show itself sucks *
How I Met Your Mother?*never tried it. Will one day*
Scrubs?*saw here n there.. Was ok*
Breaking Bad?*no*
Who's your favorite fictional character?*jack sparrow*
What's your OTPs?*what?*
What are your ship?*wtf?*
What show did you like that got cancelled?*my wife and kids*
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?*big bang theory...once upon a Time in wonderland*
How long does it take you to read a book?*depends. 300 page average paperback? Hour n half or so*
What movie do you recommend to everyone?*the way back*
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?*book was fantastic I think..movie sucked so bad*
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?*loved both...books more *
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?*nah..never read or saw movies*
Who's an overrated actor?*George clooney  *
Who's an overrated actress?*angelina Jolie *
Who's an underrated actor?*owen Wilson's brother*
Who's an underrated actress?*leslie mann*
What's an underrated book series?*time guardians *
What's an underrated TV series?*dunno actually*
What's an underrated movie?*most of them are if they don't have the big name stars.....I am gonna say brick mansions though. It doesn't deserve all the bad reviews*
Do you like anime?*no*
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?*no*
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?*yes, who are we to say no*
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?*that is interesting. I never heard that. To believe in this you have to believe in rebirth which I don't. It's cool if it's true though lol*
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?*the government, especially the United States government has proven its backwards and shady handling of money and the economy time and time again. It is a disgusting cycle of rich people wanting to keep the poor people quiet and make more money.*
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?*i think it is unfair that our school system doesn't not pay teachers more and treat them with the respect they deserve. A good education should not be limited to those that can afford to attend private schools and universities. Other countries surpass us in education simply because of the caring and redistribution of wealth by their government. Which is something the United States will never do.*
What do you think about North Korea?* I try to follow that foolishness.*
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?*I believe in the idea that the government routinely tries to regulate our population by releasing diseases/poisons. And the whole conspiracy involving the healthcare industry, oh man. I don't think I have enough space. *
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?*nope*
Is there life beyond Earth?*I do believe there is life on other planets. The earth cannot be the only planet capable of living creatures and animals. How intelligent or advanced they are is a mystery, but I believe it does exist*
Is there an afterlife?*i sure hope so*
Do you believe in magic?*YES. I wish and pray Harry potter is real lol*
Do you believe in ghosts?*yes I do. I have had firsthand experience of paranormal happenings.*

Video Games
Are you a gamer?*would I be here if I wasn't? Lol*
What is your favorite game?*Kingdom hearts one and two*
What is your favorite game series?*kingdom hearts/ dark cloud*
Favorite genre of games?*RPG*
Which consoles do you own?*psp, play station 3, play station 2, wii u, 3ds*
Did you like Resident Evil?*nty*
Final Fantasy?*Ff7*
Call of Duty?*black ops baby and all the old call of duties... Involving the world wars*
Little Big Planet?*OMG YES I spent so much money on the extras lol*
What was the last game you completed?*super Mario bros for the 3ds with my husband*
What are you currently playing?*trying to restart kingdom hearts*
What upcoming game are you most excited about?*sims 4*
What are you planning to play?*sims 4*
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?*probably the new call of duties or battlefield games*

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?*no friends lol*
Pizza or Pasta?*pizza*
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?*ice cream*
Movies or Books?*books*
Red or Blue?*blue*
Pink or Purple?*pink*
Black or White?*white*
Dogs or Cats?*dogs*
Hamsters or Mice?*hamsters*
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?*guinea pigs... RIP my baby boy kolzig November 8,13*
Chinchillas or Ferrets?*chinchillas*
Rain or Snow?*snow*
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?*cold*
Italy or France?*france*
U.S. or Canada?*canada*
Australia or UK?*UK*
Skittles or M&Ms?*m&m's*
Autumn or Spring?*spring*
Winter or Summer?*winter*
Public School or Home school?*public*
Horror or Comedy?*comedy*
Drama or Romance?*romance*
Video Games or Sports?*video games*
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?*animal crossing*

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?*Yes. I think we need to pay our teachers more and show more respect for the job that they do. *
Is college still important to you?*yes. Very.*
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?*It is a very touchy subject, more fields are in demand and others are not. You must understand that when you go to college and pay thousands of dollars for a bachelors of fine arts degree, you probably are not going to find a steady job. Or if you go into teaching, you know you will have a low paying/hard road ahead of you to find steady employment. These are just risks you take. I have not met many doctors who struggled to get a job, or nurses, or engineers or scientists.....*
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?*Fear of being on medication and becoming less of myself.*


----------



## TaliZorah (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler: More Personal



*What's your relationship with your parents like?* Well I'm pretty distant from my father, but my mom is a wonderful person. She's almost like my best friend.
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* Nothing. Or the "I don't give a fuq" type of person, lol.
*Why do you think they label you as that?* Because I don't take other people's bs.
*What's your religious view?* Religious? I'd say I'm close to Christianity, but I don't follow certain things. I'm not religious, I'm spiritual.
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* Can't think of any from the top of my head.
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* THAT STUPID TEENAGER EMO PHASE HNNNG. It's embarassing to look back on it now.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* My skin.
*What's your most awkward moment?* I have a lot of them. I'm an awkward person.
*Have you ever done drugs?* Never have, never will.
*Do you think common interests are important?* Yes.
*Do you get jealous easily?* Nah, not really.
*Do you like attention?* I hate it.
*Do you like getting sympathy?* Nope. Don't want any.
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* Introvert.
*What curse word do you say most often?* An abundance of English terms.
*Are you scared of dying?* Yes, because I don't want to die before learning all there is to the universe.
*What kind of camera do you use?* Uhhh my phone camera? lol
*Where is your dream house located?* In solitude, either in a forest or by the beach.
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* Hell no.
*Would you call yourself smart?* I like to think I am.
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* Fish.
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* If they're being a straight up ass. I've been a waitress, so I know they live off of tips. But if you're just being a jerk, **** you.
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* Tiny ones.
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* Paying bills, I think.
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* I don't drink it to begin with.
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* Heath bar.
*What's your stupidest purchase?* I have... a lot of them actually.
*What is your earliest memory?* I don't know.
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* No, I'm honest.
*Do you have/want tattoos?* I WANT SOME REALLY BAD. I want either the N7 symbol, Keelah Se'lai or the Alliance/Spectre symbol on my shoulder blade and a Metroid/Metroid Prime on my other shoulder blade. I also want Faith's arm tatto on my right arm. (Mirror's Edge) I'm thinking about getting a Tali/Garrus piece on my other shoulder.
*If yes, what are they and what do they mean?* ^ I want them because two game series have really opened my mind, connected me better in terms of spirituality and overall made me a better and happier person. That's Metroid and Mass Effect. I would not be alive today without them. I also LOVE Mirror's Edge because my greatest moral in life is freedom, and Mirror's Edge has a hidden message of freedom.
*Do you hate anyone?* Hate? Maybe a few people. I dislike most.
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* Yes.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Brag About Yourself



*Greatest achievement in life?* Helping my mother raise my sister since my dad is out of the picture.
*Why should people be jealous of you?* No reason to be. I'm normal.
*What are your true talents?* Realization of the word. I see the world in black and white. I understand morals better than most people and I tend to get out of sticky situations easily. I understand when others fail to.
*Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:* Intelligent
Understanding
Stubborn
Fast-Thinker
Creative
*What are your best traits?* My honesty and loyalty.
*How are you a good friend?* I never abandon my friends. Ever.
*How are you a good person?* I like to think I am. I can be an ass.
*What are your aspirations?* Learning all there is about the universe.
*Do you know any party tricks?* Lolno.
*If so, what party tricks can you do?* ^
*10 random facts about you:*
1. I love nature.
2. I'm mostly vegan, I don't drink soda and fish is the only meat that doesn't upset my stomach.
3. I love Earth.
4. Music uplifts me.
5. I'm one of the most honest people you will ever meet.
6. I hate long hair.
7. A sword is my choice of weapon.
8. My favorite element is the wind.
9. My favorite color is blue.
10. I want to meet any alien race in my lifetime.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Social Media



*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* TBT, Facebook and Youtube
*Do you have an ask.fm? *Nope.
*Do you have a snapchat?* Nope.
*What's your instagram?* Don't have one.
*How many followers do you have?* ^
*How many are you following?* ^
*Do you like for like?* Lol...no.
*Do you like for follow?* ^
*What's your twitter?* Don't have one.
*How many followers do you have?* None.
*How many are you following?* ^
*Do you follow for follow?* ^
*Do you unfollow for unfollow?* ^
*Do you follow to unfollow?* ^
*Snapchat or Kik?* Neither
*Do you still use skype?* Yes, all the time.
*Facebook or Google+?* FB
*Twitter or Instagram?* Neither.
*What's a hashtag you hate?* I hate all hashtags. They are useless.
*What's a social media you hate?* All except Facebook.
*What's a social media you love?* FB I guess. Don't really love it.
*What social media are you addicted to?* None.
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* None.
*What's your instagram theme?* ^
*What's your tumblr theme?* ^ 
*What's your twitter theme?* ^


----------



## UchiCherry (May 9, 2014)

Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have? I don't know.
Do you hide your status when you're online? No.
Why or why not? I don't know.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Brewster's Cafe
Are you on TBT daily? I sometimes don't go on for a few days.
How did you come up with your username? Same username as ACC username.
Did you make your own signature? No.
Did you make your own icon? No.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I just post.

*Personal*
What's your full first name? I hate it with a passion.
What's your nickname? I don't really have one.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes, it's not that hard to spell, but people still make mistakes.
Gender? Female
How old are you? Under 14, over 11.
What age does everyone mistake you for? It varies a lot, the highest age I've been mistaken for is 18 (I don't even look that old), lowest is 11.
How many siblings? None.
Are you mature? I have a mature and immature side.
Do you hold grudges over people? Not sure.
Favorite color? Black and dark red.
Favorite color scheme? Black and dark red.
Which state/area/country do you live in? UK
What do you like about your area? Nothing.
What do you like to do in your area? I don't really do anything, I spend pretty much all my time on my laptop in my bedroom.
Where have you travelled to? South America and I'm going to Rome soon. I don't want to go.
Are you a grammar police? Bad grammar really irritates me.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? I'm not sure.
What's a song that gives you good memories? Not sure.
What's your biggest fear? Being social.
What's your greatest regret? Nearly everything.
How many friends can you actually trust? 1/2.
Ever dyed your hair? No.
Have any piercings? No.
What color would you like to dye your hair? I'll keep it as it is.
Do you share a bedroom? No.
Do you have any allergies? Not really but I do get hay fever and I used to get eczma.
What are you allergic to? I think I'm allergic to make-up, I have no interest in wearing it though, but I'm unfortunately not good looking.
What's your biggest pet peeve? I have so many.
Do you cook or bake? Not much.
Do you have any kids? I NEVER WANT KIDS. I HAVE A SEVERE PHOBIA OF CHILDBIRTH.
If yes, do you want any more kids?  I NEVER WANT KIDS. I HAVE A SEVERE PHOBIA OF CHILDBIRTH.
If no, do you want any kids?  I NEVER WANT KIDS. I HAVE A SEVERE PHOBIA OF CHILDBIRTH.
Do you like sports? I absolutely hate sports.
What sports do you play? None, I hate sports.
What sports do you watch? None.
What sports do you dislike? Every sport.
What are your hobbies? Using my laptop, Gaming.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Not sure.
Do you collect anything? No.
What do you collect? Nothing.
What's your favorite quote? *Gives list of quotes from Evanescence songs.*
What/Who is your inspiration? Amy Lee from Evanescence.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? A lot of things.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I'm not sure.
When's the last time you cried? ...
Ever been depressed? I am right now.
Why? ...
Are you happy now? No.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? I'm really cold and emotionless, so I come across as an uncaring person.

*More Personal*
What's your relationship with your parents like? I really don't get on with my Mum, I get on with my Dad though.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Attention seeker, compliment fisher, etc...
Why do you think they label you as that? Many people have told me I'm ugly and horrible, I don't go around everywhere moaning but I believe what they say...because it's true.
What makes you cringe about yourself? ... 
Have you ever done drugs? I'VE NEVER AND NEVER WILL.
Do you get jealous easily? Yes.
Do you like attention? No, I hate it.
Do you like getting sympathy? Yes but I don't go round to everyone moaning, I only tell 1 person most of my problems.
Are you an introvert or extrovert? 100% introvert.
What curse word do you say most often? ...
Are you scared of dying? Yes.
Where is your dream house located? I don't even know.
If you could fast forward your life, would you? I'm not sure.
Would you call yourself smart? I get higher grades than most people in my year but my school isn't very smart.
What issues are you facing in life right now? Mental disorders, I always have.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Forever.
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Dairy Milk.
What is your earliest memory? I'm not sure.
Do you lie to make people feel better? Not really.
Do you have/want tattoos? No.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone? Yes.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Yes.

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life? ...I don't know.
Why should people be jealous of you? Why would anyone ever be jealous of me? (I do know 1 person that is jealous of me, but...why?)
What are your true talents? Being annoying.
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: I can't think of any.
What are your best traits? I have no clue.
How are you a good friend? I'm a bad friend.
How are you a good person? I'm not.
What are your aspirations? Not saying.
Do you know any party tricks? No.
If so, what party tricks can you do? None.
10 random facts about you: I hate the word cringe...SO MUCH. I'm not sure what to put for the other 8.

*Social Media*
Do you have an ask.fm? Yes.
Do you have a snapchat? No.
What's your instagram? Not saying.
How many followers do you have? 62.
How many are you following? Around 64.
Do you like for like? No.
Do you like for follow? No.
What's your twitter? I don't have Twitter.
Snapchat or Kik? None.
Do you still use skype? Yes.
Facebook or Google+? Facebook.
Twitter or Instagram? Instagram.
What's a hashtag you hate? I don't use hashtags.
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr.

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
Do you like movies? Not really.
Do you like TV shows? Not really.
Do you like reading books? No.
What's your all-time favorite movie? None.
What's your all-time favorite TV series? None.
What's your all-time favorite book series? None.
What's your all-time favorite book? None.
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? I have loads.
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? None.
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? I have loads.
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? None.
Favorite actor? None.
Favorite actress? None.
What TV show genre(s) do you like? None.
What movie genre(s) do you like? None.
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? None.
What movie made you cry the most? I've never cried at a movie...
What TV series made you cry the most? I've never cried at a TV series...
What book made you cry the most? I've never cried at a book...
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? I've never cried at them and I probably never will.
Favorite Disney movie? Not sure.
Least favorite Disney movie? Not sure.
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Gothic horror and horror.
Do you go to the movie theaters often? No.
Or do you watch online? No. 
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover.
Do you listen to audio books?  No.
How long does it take you to read a book? Ages...

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? Hard to decide.
What is your favorite game series? Not sure.

*This or That*
Few close friends or many friends? I have very little friends. I have around 1/2 close friends.
Pizza or Pasta? Hard to decide.
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Cream
Movies or Books? Movies
Red or Blue? Red.
Pink or Purple? I hate both but purple.
Black or White? Black.
Dogs or Cats? Cats.
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters.
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits.
Rain or Snow? Not sure.
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Probably hot weather, but I hate getting a tan, unfortunately my skin is a bit tanned, most people I know love tanned skin, but I don't want it.
Italy or France? I'm not sure.
U.S. or Canada? Not sure.
Australia or UK? I'm not sure but most likely Australia.
Skittles or M&Ms? Hard decision.
Autumn or Spring? Autumn.
Winter or Summer? Summer.
Public School or Home school? Home school, I hate socialising.
Horror or Comedy? I'm not sure.
Drama or Romance? I hate both but probably drama.
Video Games or Sports? I HATE sports, so video games.
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing.

*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Yes.
Is college still important to you? Yes.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I don't know.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Everything.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Movies, TV Shows and Books



*Do you like movies?* Yeah they're alright.
*Do you like TV shows?* Very, very few. And I mean like 3-8 shows.
*Do you like reading books?* Yes.
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* Avatar and The Dark Crystal.
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* Face Off
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* Inheritance Cycle
*What's your all-time favorite book?* East
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* Can't think of any, lol.
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* Labyrinth
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* Most reality ****.
*What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?* Jim Henson's Creature Shop
*Favorite actor?* Don't have one.
*Favorite actress?* ^
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* Scifi and educational. I watch the History, Discovery, Animal Planet and NASA channels all the time.
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* Fantasy, Scifi, Action. Sometimes Horror.
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* Romance.
*What movie made you cry the most?* I can't recall I movie I bawled over. Tear, yes; but not full out cry.
*What TV series made you cry the most?* Face Off made me cry.
*What book made you cry the most?* East and The Tiger Rising.
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* I can cry easily if hit at the right topics, but I can't recall much.
*Favorite Disney movie?* Tangled, Hunchback of Notre Dame, Beauty and The Beast, Brave
*Least favorite Disney movie?* Pinocchio
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* I can't recall. I try not to watch stupid ****.
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* I only read books that interest me, so none.
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* Mass Effect: Paragon Lost
*What's the most recent book you've read?* Ice
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* Scifi, Medieval, Action
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* Not really. I only go if there's a movie I really want to see.
*Or do you watch online?* I watch almost everything online.
*Favorite movie on netflix?* Don't have it.
*Who is your favorite author?* Edith Pattou
*Hard cover or paperback?* Hard Cover, but I can read any book in any cover.
*What was the longest book you read?* The Dragon Lance series
*Do you listen to audio books? * Nah
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* If I go to see a movie based on the book, I have either read the book before, or I don't see the movie. For example, I've only read the first Harry Potter, so I've only watched the first Harry Potter. It got boring to me quickly, so I haven't watched the rest of the movie because it isn't fair of me, since I haven't read anymore books in the series.
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* That new Disney movie, Moana? I think that's the name.
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* None atm.
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* New series of Face Off in July! Also E3 next month. I plan to watch it online.
*Did you like The Fosters?* No? The hell is that.
*Did you like Lost?* No?
*Did you like Prison Break?* Never even heard of it...
*Did you like Heroes?* No.
*Did you like Hannibal?* No.
*Did you like South Park?* Don't watch it.
*Futurama?* Was good while it lasted.
*Family Guy?* It's alright. It has it's moments.
*American Dad?* Yeah it's alright.
*The Walking Dead?* No.
*Glee?* ^
*How I Met Your Mother?*^
*Scrubs?* ^
*Breaking Bad?* ^
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* Samus Aran, Commander Shepard, Garrus Vakarian, Tali'Zorah vas Normandy nar Rayya, Mordin Solus, Faith (Mirror's Edge)
*What's your OTPs?* In terms of...?
*What are your ship?* Uh...?
*What show did you like that got cancelled?* None.
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* FACE OFF.
*How long does it take you to read a book?* I read quickly. I've read books in one-two days.
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* Different people like different genres, but I would suggest Avatar. It has everything and it teaches us valuable lessons. It also shows us how beautiful life is; the greatest meaning of all.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?* No, I. Hate. It.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* It's okay. Got boring super fast, though.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?* The books were really great! Haven't seen the movie.
*Who's an overrated actor?* Take a trip to Hollywood.
*Who's an overrated actress?* ^
*Who's an underrated actor?* A lot of people, actually.
*Who's an underrated actress?* ^
*What's an underrated book series?* The Inkheart Trilogy.
*What's an underrated TV series?* Jim Henson's Creature Shop
*What's an underrated movie?* The Dark Crystal
*Do you like anime?* I use to love it. I still do, but I haven't watched a new series in a good 5 years. All of it sucks now.
*What's your favorite anime?* Ghost in the Shell, Trigun, Fullmetal Alchemist (NOT Brotherhood. I hate Brotherhood.), Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Death Note
*What anime genre(s) do you like? * I love action filled anime, mysteries, blood and gore... but, what makes an anime superior than the rest is the entire mindset of it. I love developed characters, great story, good music and an anime that leaves you thinking at the end. That's what's wrong with the newer anime. I love anime that makes me think. I have to figure out the puzzle at the end, animes that make you question your life, your morals and your own self. 
*Naruto or Bleach?* hate both.
*Did you like Death Note?* Yes.
*Did you like Soul Eater?* No.
*Did you like Vampire Knight?* ^
*Did you like Dragonball?* I grew up on that ****!
*Shakugan no Shana?* No.
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* ^
*Nisekoi?* ^
*Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?* ^
*Clannad?* It was alright.
*School Days?* No.
*Do you like manga?* I read it more than I watch anime.
*Manga or anime?* Manga.
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* Same as my anime tastes, although I do like to read yaoi manga.
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* None. I'd rather manga stay manga.
*What manga are you currently reading?* None at the moment. I'm reading comics currently.
*What anime are you currently watching?* I'm re-watching Paranoia Agent because it's been about 10 years since I've seen it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 12, 2014)

Spoiler: finished survey



Bell Tree Forums
 How many TBT bells do you have? 141
 Do you hide your status when you're online? No, I'm free to the public
 Why or why not? Because going invisible mode is rather pointless
 Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? ACNL Board/Brewsters Cafe
 Are you on TBT daily? Pretty much
 What do you like about TBT? The people and their love for AC.
 Best experience on TBT? I really don't know anymore
 What would you like added to TBT? Unlimited shop items. (like seriously, not hard at all..)
 What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? One that doesn't include riddles that only certain people close to the mods would know
 How did you come up with your username? My obession with Lightning McQueen
 Did you make your own signature? No, it says who made my sig in my signature
 Did you make your own icon? Nope
 Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes. All the time.
 Do you use a posting format? I don't know what that means so no
 Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both but my threads are generally unsuccessful and die

Personal
 What's your full first name? Stephen Gerald Macurdy
 What's your nickname? Fatass
 Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes. Steven, Stephan. Like just stop please -.-"
 Gender? Male
 What's your heritage? I think the answer to this question is white
 How old are you? 20
 What age does everyone mistake you for? 16
 How many siblings? 1
 Are you mature? Not really
 Do you hold grudges over people? Kinda. Depends on the situation
 Favorite color? Purple
 Favorite color scheme? I don't have one
 Which state/area/country do you live in? Florida, Pinellas Park, US
 What do you like about your area? Nothing! I'm moving to Colorado
 What do you like to do in your area? ^
 Where have you travelled to? Georgia, North Carolina, Pennsylvania
 Are you a grammar police? No. Actually I'm grammatically incorrect a lot
 What's a song that you recently got tired of? I've always been tired of the Happy song because of it's contradicting and repetive(can't spell) lyrics
 What's a song that gives you good memories? Don't have one of those
 What's your biggest fear? Becoming a bigger failure than I already am
 What's your greatest regret? Not doing better in school
 How many friends can you actually trust? one
 Ever dyed your hair? No. I wanted to but I grew past that phase
 Have any piercings? I want ear piercings but nooo
 What color would you like to dye your hair? I wanted to dye it every color of the rainbow
 Do you share a bedroom? No
 Do you have any allergies? Yes
 What are you allergic to? Cats
 Do you have any pets? Yes
 If so, what kind of pets do you have? Doggies
 Name and ages of your pets? Sam, 12-ish, Princess, 5-6, idk :C
 What's your biggest pet peeve? grammar douches
 Do you cook or bake? I like to bake
 Do you have any kids? I wish
 If yes, do you want any more kids? --
 If no, do you want any kids? Yes!
 What are your favorite boy names? Malachi, Ashton, Nicholas
 What are your favorite girl names? I don't know. I don't want a girl
 Do you like sports? No
 What sports do you play? I occasionly play tennis
 What sports do you watch? nothing
 What sports do you dislike? pretty much all of them
 What are your hobbies? video g ames, reading, chilling
 What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? cosplaying
 Do you collect anything? i use to collect mementos of people i knew
 What do you collect? ^
 What is your main motivation? i wish I had one
 What's your favorite quote? "I am me! Nobody else!" ~ Roxas, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
 What/Who is your inspiration? Yah I don't have one either
 Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Trendy phrases like yolo, do you even lift, etc. **** like that pisses me off
 What's the closest you've ever been to fame? HAHAHA never.
 When's the last time you cried? Almost did yesterday. I can't recall the last time but it was sometime this year
 Ever been depressed? Yes
 Why? My best friend left me for good after 3 years of friendship and i still don't know why
 Are you happy now? no
 What do you wish you can improve about yourself? my physical appearance, my laziness, my intellectual skills

More Personal
 Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
 What's your relationship with your parents like? I can't talk to them
 Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? fat
 Why do you think they label you as that? because I am
 What's your religious view? It probably doesn't have a name. With a 100 million religions out there, it's impossible for us to be able to know which one is correct. I kinda believe they are all made up. But I can't know that either. So I can't accept or deny any of them.
 What's your most embarrassing moment? I know I have some but these memories get repressed. It's hard to recall right now
 What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? I don't know what that means
 What makes you cringe about yourself? My social anxiety
 What's your most awkward moment? I don't even know
 Have you ever done drugs? No
 Do you think common interests are important? It make things easier to bond with people
 Do you get jealous easily? Yes
 Do you like attention? Kinda but then as soon as I get it, I get nervous
 Do you like getting sympathy? I always seek it but when I get it I don't want it anymore
 Are you an introvert or extrovert? Introvert
 What curse word do you say most often? **** or *****
 Are you scared of dying? Yes
 What kind of camera do you use? My cell phone
 Where is your dream house located? In Colorado
 If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes, 3 months from now
 Would you call yourself smart? Hell no
 What was the last meal or food you cooked? cupcakes
 In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? When I forget, which is often
 What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? something that would symbolize the place I went too
 What issues are you facing in life right now? failing college
 What is the longest you could go without a soda? weeks
 What was the last piece of candy you ate? girl, i do not know
 What's your stupidest purchase? these cute plastic cups I was gonna use for alchohol 
 What is your earliest memory? i was playing with kittens and this strange dark red head lady tells me to be careful with them
 Do you lie to make people feel better? yes but I'm not capable of it
 Do you have/want tattoos? I want some
 If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
 Do you hate anyone? Yes
 Do you constantly doubt yourself? Yes

Brag About Yourself
 Greatest achievement in life? Barely passing high school
 Why should people be jealous of you? I can be cute if I try
 What are your true talents? Laying down in bed
 Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: I CAN'T DO THIS TASK
 What are your best traits? meow
 How are you a good friend? I try to cheer you up
 How are you a good person? I don't steal wallets when I find them even though I really could use the extra $$$
 What are your aspirations? I don't have any
 Do you know any party tricks? No
 If so, what party tricks can you do?
 10 random facts about you: I don't have any. I'm kind of just an empty shell

Social Media
 What are your top 3 social websites or applications? facebook, snapchat, instagram
 Do you have an ask.fm? no
 Do you have a snapchat? yes
 What's your instagram?yes
 How many followers do you have? like 30 something
 How many are you following? 20-30
 Do you like for like? what?
 Do you like for follow? excuse me?
 What's your twitter? nobody uses twitter
 How many followers do you have? 0
 How many are you following? 0
 Do you follow for follow? seriously?
 Do you unfollow for unfollow? what does this even mean?
 Do you follow to unfollow? I'm done
 Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat
 Do you still use skype? No
 Facebook or Google+? Facebook
 Twitter or Instagram? Instagram
 What's a hashtag you hate? none
 What's a social media you hate? twitter
 What's a social media you love? facebook
 What social media are you addicted to? facebook
 Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
 What's your instagram theme? idk
 What's your tumblr theme? idk
 What's your twitter theme? idk

Movies, TV Shows and Books
 ++ Anime and Manga has been added!
 Do you like movies? yes
 Do you like TV shows? yes
 Do you like reading books? yes
 What's your all-time favorite movie? forgetting sarah marshall
 What's your all-time favorite TV series? how i met your mother
 What's your all-time favorite book series? warriors
 What's your all-time favorite book? warriors twilight
 What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idk
 What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? forgetting sarah marshall, bolt
 What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? idk
 What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? how i met your mother
 Favorite actor? jonah hill
 Favorite actress? jennifer lawrence
 What TV show genre(s) do you like? comedy
 What movie genre(s) do you like? comedy
 What genre(s) in general, do you hate? horror
 What movie made you cry the most? none
 What TV series made you cry the most? none
 What book made you cry the most? none
 Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? i don't cry
 Favorite Disney movie? lion king
 Least favorite Disney movie? peter queer
 What is the stupidest movie you've seen? dont watch stupid movies
 What is the stupidest book you've read? dont watch stupid books
 What's the most recent film you've seen? yah I don't remember these things
 What's the most recent book you've read? artemis fowl
 What's your favorite book genre(s)? fantasy, mystery
 Do you go to the movie theaters often? yes
 Or do you watch online? sometimes
 Favorite movie on netflix? considering how it always changes its selection..i dont know
 Who is your favorite author? erin hunter
 Hard cover or paperback? hard
 What was the longest book you read? harry potter and the order of the phoenix
 Do you listen to audio books? no
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? yes
 What upcoming movie are you most excited for? maleficent
 What upcoming book are you most excited for? none right now
 What upcoming TV show are you excited for? none
 Did you like The Fosters? idk what this is
 Did you like Lost? no
 Did you like Prison Break? no
 Did you like Heroes? no
 Did you like Hannibal? no
 Did you like South Park? i guess
 Futurama? yes
 Family Guy? yes
 American Dad? yes
 The Walking Dead? no
 Glee? no
 How I Met Your Mother? YES!
 Scrubs? yes
 Breaking Bad? no
 Who's your favorite fictional character? roxas
 What's your OTPs? i dont know what this is
 What are your ship? i don't ship, ok?
 What show did you like that got cancelled? my name is earl
 What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? brooklynn 9-9
 How long does it take you to read a book? depends
 What movie do you recommend to everyone? bolt
 Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? not really but i've seen them
 Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? yes
 Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? no
 Who's an overrated actor? -
 Who's an overrated actress? -
 Who's an underrated actor? -
 Who's an underrated actress? -
 What's an underrated book series? warriors
 What's an underrated TV series? -
 What's an underrated movie? -
 Do you like anime? yes
 What's your favorite anime? good question. lets go with Inuyasha. For now.
 What anime genre(s) do you like? funny and actiony
Naruto or Bleach? naruto
 Did you like Death Note? no
 Did you like Soul Eater? no
 Did you like Vampire Knight? no
 Did you like Dragonball? yes
 Shakugan no Shana? no
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama? no
 Nisekoi? no
 Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? no
 Clannad? yes
 School Days? no
 Do you like manga? no
 Manga or anime? anime
 What manga genre(s) do you like?
 What manga do you want to become an anime?
 What manga are you currently reading?
 What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
 All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
 Do you think supernatural creatures exist? Yes. I like to believe that they exist. I mean who would make stuff like that up?
 Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? don't be dumb
 Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? yes. they suck. pay off our debt already before we become slaves or a new war starts..
 Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? there's nothing wrong with it?
 What do you think about North Korea? i think they need to chill
 What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? well i don't believe in the big bang theory and i dont know any other theories
 Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? he's dead and it's a good thing..
 Is there life beyond Earth? i have no idea
 Is there an afterlife? beats me
 Do you believe in magic? i believe in illusions
 Do you believe in ghosts? yes

Video Games
 Are you a gamer? yes
 What is your favorite game? loz majoras mask
 What is your favorite game series? legend of zelda
 Favorite genre of games? advenutre, rpg
 Which consoles do you own? gamecube, wii, ds, 3ds, ps3
 Did you like Resident Evil? no
 Final Fantasy? no
 Call of Duty? no
 Little Big Planet? no
 What was the last game you completed?yoshis new island
 What are you currently playing? acnl
 What upcoming game are you most excited about? i'm  not sure
 What are you planning to play? whatever i want
 What game do you dislike that everyone loves? call of duty

This or That
 Based on your preferences
 Few close friends or many friends? few close friends
 Pizza or Pasta? pizza
 Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? both
 Movies or Books? both
 Red or Blue? red
 Pink or Purple? purple
 Black or White? black
 Dogs or Cats? dogs
 Hamsters or Mice? mice
 Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbits
 Chinchillas or Ferrets? ferrets
 Rain or Snow? rain
 Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold
 Italy or France? doesn't really matter
 U.S. or Canada? canada
 Australia or UK? australia
 Skittles or M&Ms? skittles
 Autumn or Spring? autumn
 Winter or Summer? winter
 Public School or Home school? public
 Horror or Comedy? comedy
 Drama or Romance? romance
 Video Games or Sports? video games
 Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? animal crossing

Serious
 Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? I think they should teach more revelant to life things. The forumula for slope is not important unless your a construction worker.
 Is college still important to you? no. I failed it. because of math
 Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I think it's not worth it anymore
 If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? All I need is man who will love and support me and push me in the right direction. I have no one who reallys care about me and I keep making my life worse to the point where I'm moving away


----------



## Elov (May 12, 2014)

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? Little over 200
Do you hide your status when you're online? As of yet no
Why or why not?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The museum
Are you on TBT daily? As of now yes. Don't know how long it'll last though.
What do you like about TBT? I love the art.
Best experience on TBT? Nothing comes to mind.
What would you like added to TBT? 
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
How did you come up with your username? Was my runescape user.
Did you make your own signature. Yes
Did you make your own icon? No feavre drew it. She's amazingly talented.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes. I also ha e my own shop as well.
Do you use a posting format? Too lazy.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
Rarely make my own threads.
Personal
What's your full first name? Melissa 
What's your nickname? N/A
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Yes. It's annoying because it's so common.
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Half Filipino half Caucasian. 
How old are you? Seventeen currently
What age does everyone mistake you for? Fourteen is about the average.
How many siblings? Two.
Are you mature? I consider myself to be but that question is subjective.
Do you hold grudges over people? Unfortunately yes.
Favorite color? Black.
Favorite color scheme? Red and black or black and grey.
Which state/area/country do you live in? Nevada
What do you like about your area? Places are open 24/7
What do you like to do in your area? Stay home.
Where have you travelled to? Europe, Asia, U.S.
Are you a grammar police? That sentence itself is grammatically incorrect.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? No idea.
What's a song that gives you good memories? Boats and birds
What's your biggest fear? Myself.
What's your greatest regret? I wish I cared more about school.
How many friends can you actually trust? Zero excluding my boyfriend.
Ever dyed your hair? Yes, black.
Have any piercings? Lip piercing; upper ferenulum. 
What color would you like to dye your hair? Prefer it natural.
Do you share a bedroom? No.
Do you have any allergies? Animals, unfortunately..
What are you allergic to? See above.
Do you have any pets? I have a dog at my dad's house.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? See above.
Name and ages of your pets? Corgi, 9 or 10.
What's your biggest pet peeve? Scratching paper. And cracked paint.
Do you cook or bake? Not well.
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? Yes. Both genders please.
What are your favorite boy names? Crimson, Robin
What are your favorite girl names? Sage, Autumn 
Do you like sports? No
What sports do you play? None
What sports do you watch? None
What sports do you dislike? All of them
What are your hobbies? Drawing. Writing.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Guitar. Painting. Skateboarding.
Do you collect anything? I guess art sort of.
What do you collect? See above.
What is your main motivation? My boyfriend.
What's your favorite quote? Don't have one.
What/Who is your inspiration? My teacher.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Instagram, twitter.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? Never been.
When's the last time you cried? Recently 
Ever been depressed? Yes.
Why? It's just a constant state of mind for me.
Are you happy now? I have someone who makes it all bearable.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Everything. Appearances, skills, mindset, intellect


More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Distant
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Gothic, emo, etc
Why do you think they label you as that? My appearances and initial personality.
What's your religious view? Atheist 
What's your most embarrassing moment? Nothing comes to mind.
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? I've always been the same.
What makes you cringe about yourself? Me
What's your most awkward moment? My life is one giant award moment.
Have you ever done drugs? I tried pot if that counts 
Do you think common interests are important? In a relationship, yes.
Do you get jealous easily? Yes, unfortunatly.
Do you like attention? From my boyfriend yes. Anyone else, no.
Do you like getting sympathy? Depends
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Very high introversion
What curse word do you say most often? Sh!t perhaps.
Are you scared of dying? Not really.
What kind of camera do you use? Galaxy Note 3 phone camera.
Where is your dream house located? Somewhere far away from humanity with fast wifi.
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes.
Would you call yourself smart? Yes but it's all subjective. I am smarter than average but compared to all the information that exists in the world, I know nothing.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Reese's puffs if that counts as cooking. 
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If they gave me poor service obviously.
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Whatever catches my eye.
What issues are you facing in life right now? Being away from him, and figuring out who I am.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? God I love soda, but I have to go with out it periodically because my mom hates buying it for me.
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Don't remember.
What's your stupidest purchase? Sweater for my ex after we already broke up.
What is your earliest memory? God I can't deduct a particular one.
Do you lie to make people feel better? About something they can't help, yes.
Do you have/want tattoos? Yes.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? Not entirely sure what yet, but I definitely want a tattoo of Punpun from Oyasumi Punpun when I'm older. I want to get a tattoo of him as a child. No manga, no novel, no tv show, or movie has ever affected me as much as Oyasumi Punpun had. I feel like I'll never be the same again after reading it. And I can't help but cry whenever I think about it too much.
Do you hate anyone? I try my best not to hate. I dislike people, but that's normally as far as I go.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Always.


----------



## Elov (May 12, 2014)

Social Media (Oh god)!

What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr, Facebook, uh.. uhm. 
Do you have an ask.fm? Yes, don't use it though.
Do you have a snapchat? Yes, don't use it often.
What's your instagram? Have one haven't logged on it this year.
How many followers do you have? No clue.
How many are you following? Not many.
Do you like for like? Don't use it. 
Do you like for follow? Blah! D;
What's your twitter? I have one, but don't use it.
How many followers do you have? No idea.
How many are you following? ;-;
Do you follow for follow? No
Do you unfollow for unfollow? No
Do you follow to unfollow? No!
Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat I guess.
Do you still use skype? Yes! FINALLY! c:
Facebook or Google+? Facebook, I guess.
Twitter or Instagram? Neither
What's a hashtag you hate? All of them
What's a social media you hate? Majority. But I do enjoy tumblr, and facebook is good for connecting with others but it also makes me annoyed by my friends.
What's a social media you love? Tumblr.
What social media are you addicted to? Not really addicted, but I tend to check Tumblr and Facebook a lot like an empty fridge.
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr
What's your instagram theme? There's themes?
What's your tumblr theme? It's um.. My tumblr is a bit depressing. And a lot of couple junk.
What's your twitter theme?None


----------



## Puffy (May 12, 2014)

Bell Tree Forums
 How many TBT bells do you have? I don't know close to like 700
 Do you hide your status when you're online? No.
 Why or why not? I'm not a fan of it because it's difficult to tell if they're on if you're doing like a trade or the like.
 Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Basement, and the AC:NL forums.
 Are you on TBT daily? I try. 
 What do you like about TBT? People I guess
 Best experience on TBT? getting my dreamies from nice people ♥
 What would you like added to TBT? can't think of anything atm
 What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? See above
 How did you come up with your username? I usually go by Puffy on forums 
 Did you make your own signature? Yes
 Did you make your own icon? No I can't draw twin drills
 Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes! uvu
 Do you use a posting format? usually not.
 Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I make some threads

Personal
 What's your full first name? Jade
 What's your nickname? People just call me jade (」・ω・)」
 Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? No
 Gender? Female
 What's your heritage? polish
 How old are you? 11 oops
 What age does everyone mistake you for? older
 How many siblings? 1
 Are you mature? Sometimes. 
 Do you hold grudges over people? Y E S
 Favorite color? Mint green
 Favorite color scheme? The mint shirt in AC:NL is a really cute colour scheme
 Which state/area/country do you live in? California
 What do you like about your area? Not much
 What do you like to do in your area? The state fair could be fun
 Where have you travelled to? Nevada is the farthest I've been
 Are you a grammar police? No.
 What's a song that you recently got tired of? K.K. Oasis (please don't ask why)
 What's a song that gives you good memories? K.K. Dixie ;w;
 What's your biggest fear? Swimming.
 What's your greatest regret? Not buying a game when it was super cheap
 How many friends can you actually trust? Like 2
 Ever dyed your hair? I had pink streaks at one point
 Have any piercings? Earrings, if those count
 What color would you like to dye your hair? mint green/ full blonde
 Do you share a bedroom? Sometimes.
 Do you have any allergies? no
 What are you allergic to? See above
 Do you have any pets? Yes
 If so, what kind of pets do you have? 5 dogs
 Name and ages of your pets? Jack, 10 years, Luna, 4 years old, Damien, 3 years old, Nicky, 5 years old, Maggie, 12 years old.
 What's your biggest pet peeve? When people are like "no offense..." and say something REALLY rude
 Do you cook or bake? No.
 Do you have any kids? NO
 If yes, do you want any more kids? NOPE
 If no, do you want any kids? Not now
 What are your favorite boy names? Erik and  Cyrus (I actually REALLY like those names)
 What are your favorite girl names? Mimi, Violet
 Do you like sports? Nope.
 What sports do you play? None.
 What sports do you watch? None.
 What sports do you dislike? Nearly everything
 What are your hobbies? Sewing and playing games
 What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Animator
 Do you collect anything? Yes
 What do you collect? Plushes~
 What is your main motivation? Friends
 What's your favorite quote? "Without cowards, there wouldn't be any brave people"
 What/Who is your inspiration? None, really.
 Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Boy bands 
 What's the closest you've ever been to fame? None 
 When's the last time you cried? Friday because my friends had a falling out
 Ever been depressed? N/A
 Why? N/a
 Are you happy now? Yes
 What do you wish you can improve about yourself? N/A

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
 What's your relationship with your parents like? We're okay.
 Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Weird.
 Why do you think they label you as that? Because I act weird in class according to some people
 What's your religious view? Agnostic
 What's your most embarrassing moment? N/A
 What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? N/A
 What makes you cringe about yourself? ALL of 2011 Jade
 What's your most awkward moment? Can't remember
 Have you ever done drugs? No
 Do you think common interests are important? Sure.
 Do you get jealous easily? Yes ' 3 '
 Do you like attention? Nope.
 Do you like getting sympathy? No.
 Are you an introvert or extrovert? Introvert.
 What curse word do you say most often? F word
 Are you scared of dying? Sort of
 What kind of camera do you use? 3DS \ O w O /
 Where is your dream house located? France
 If you could fast forward your life, would you? No
 Would you call yourself smart? Sort of
 What was the last meal or food you cooked? This morning.
 In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If they were the sassy better-than-you type
 What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Stuffed animals
 What issues are you facing in life right now? Not getting to see most of my friends for a while
 What is the longest you could go without a soda? 5 hours 
 What was the last piece of candy you ate? Peanut M&Ms
 What's your stupidest purchase? A figure I knew would be a fake
 What is your earliest memory? 2012
 Do you lie to make people feel better? Sometimes
 Do you have/want tattoos? No to both
 If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
 Do you hate anyone? Yes
 Do you constantly doubt yourself? No.

Brag About Yourself
 Greatest achievement in life? I won a costume thing
 Why should people be jealous of you? No, you shouldn't
 What are your true talents? I don't know
 Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: I can't think of any. (THAT'S 5 WORDS.)
 What are your best traits? I'm patient sometimes
 How are you a good friend? I give them things constantly
 How are you a good person? I return things
 What are your aspirations? None really
 Do you know any party tricks? Nope.
 If so, what party tricks can you do? ^^^
 10 random facts about you: I bite my nails, I am very clumsy ( not the kawaii desu kind), I'm 5'1, I love ferrets, I like Mr. Driller, I have ALOT of fictional crushes, I weigh 87 pounds, I like raspberries and mint chocolate is best ice cream flavor

Social Media
 What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr
 Do you have an ask.fm? No
 Do you have a snapchat? No
 What's your instagram? None
 How many followers do you have? 0
 How many are you following? 0
 Do you like for like? No
 Do you like for follow? No
 What's your twitter? No
 How many followers do you have? 0
 How many are you following? 0
 Do you follow for follow? No
 Do you unfollow for unfollow? No
 Do you follow to unfollow? No
 Snapchat or Kik? Snapchat?
 Do you still use skype? Sometimes
 Facebook or Google+? Google+
 Twitter or Instagram? Instagram
 What's a hashtag you hate? #YOLO
 What's a social media you hate? most of them
 What's a social media you love? Tumblr
 What social media are you addicted to? Tumblr
 Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?  TUMBLR
 What's your instagram theme? none
 What's your tumblr theme? A cocorini one, can't remember
 What's your twitter theme? none

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
 Do you like movies? Sure.
 Do you like TV shows? Sometimes/
 Do you like reading books? YES
 What's your all-time favorite movie?  Tamagotchi: Happiest Story in The Universe!
 What's your all-time favorite TV series? None
 What's your all-time favorite book series? SERIES OF UNFORTUNATE EVENTS TSHUFJDHSKJFDJ'
 What's your all-time favorite book? The Penultimate Peril
 What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? IDK 
 What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? I don't really watch movies
 What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Uh that Pok?mon anime
 What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? I don't watch TV much
 Favorite actor? Not sure
 Favorite actress? None really
 What TV show genre(s) do you like? I'll watch it if it's good
 What movie genre(s) do you like? none really
 What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Horror
 What movie made you cry the most? the first Tamagotchi movie
 What TV series made you cry the most? the Tamagotchi show
 What book made you cry the most? None really
 Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? Movies, yeah, books, no
 Favorite Disney movie? BAMBI
 Least favorite Disney movie? Cinderella II
 What is the stupidest movie you've seen? The Thomas The Train movie
 What is the stupidest book you've read? my brother's yearbook
 What's the most recent film you've seen? Cloudy with A chance of meatballs because  class reward
 What's the most recent book you've read? my brother's yearbook
 What's your favorite book genre(s)? I like them all
 Do you go to the movie theaters often? No
 Or do you watch online? Nope
 Favorite movie on netflix? Don't have netflix
 Who is your favorite author? Lemony Snicket
 Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
 What was the longest book you read? Yellowfang's Secret
 Do you listen to audio books?  No
 When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? No
 What upcoming movie are you most excited for?  None really
 What upcoming book are you most excited for? None really
 What upcoming TV show are you excited for? N/A
 Did you like The Fosters? foster's home for imaginary friends? sure.
 Did you like Lost? No
 Did you like Prison Break? No
 Did you like Heroes? No
 Did you like Hannibal? No
 Did you like South Park? sure
 Futurama? sure
 Family Guy? meh
 American Dad? alright
 The Walking Dead? Not really
 Glee? No thanks
 How I Met Your Mother? it's alright
 Scrubs? No thanks
 Breaking Bad? Nah
 Who's your favorite fictional character? Celestia Ludenberg and Isabelle
 What's your OTPs? Marshall x Erik
 What are your ship? Touko x Genocider Syo 
 What show did you like that got cancelled? Uh IDK
 What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? IDK
 How long does it take you to read a book? usually 1- 2 days
 What movie do you recommend to everyone? The Tamagotchi movies
 Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? N o
 Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? No thanks
 Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Haven't read/seen them
 Who's an overrated actor? idk
 Who's an overrated actress? idk
 Who's an underrated actor? Idk
 Who's an underrated actress? idk
 What's an underrated book series? My brother's yearbook
 What's an underrated TV series? N/A
 What's an underrated movie? N/A
 Do you like anime? Sure
 What's your favorite anime? Dangan Ronpa or Tamagotchi or Azumanga
 What anime genre(s) do you like? Comedy
 Naruto or Bleach? Neither
 Did you like Death Note? meh
 Did you like Soul Eater? Not really
 Did you like Vampire Knight? Nah
 Did you like Dragonball? Sure
 Shakugan no Shana? Yes
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama? No
 Nisekoi? ?
 Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? never seen it
 Clannad? 5 Dangos out of 7  
 School Days? Nah
 Do you like manga? Sure
 Manga or anime? both
 What manga genre(s) do you like? Comedy
 What manga do you want to become an anime? YOTSUBA
 What manga are you currently reading? None
 What anime are you currently watching? Dangan Ronpa

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
 Do you think supernatural creatures exist? No. We need more proof than a 1999s era phone camera picture
 Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? That sounds absurd
 Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? I don't know
 Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? There's a lot of graffiti on school property
 What do you think about North Korea? Please don't send rockets
 What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? None atm
 Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? I don't know
 Is there life beyond Earth? Maybe.
 Is there an afterlife? Yes,
 Do you believe in magic? No.
 Do you believe in ghosts? Yes ;w;

Video Games
 Are you a gamer? A little
 What is your favorite game? Majora's Mask, and AC: GCN
 What is your favorite game series? Animal crossing and zelda
 Favorite genre of games? Simulation
 Which consoles do you own? 3DS XL, DS lite, Wii, Gamecube, N64, Xbox 360 and PSP
 Did you like Resident Evil? Nah
 Final Fantasy? I like the black mage
 Call of Duty? N O
 Little Big Planet? Never played it
 What was the last game you completed? Pok?mon X
 What are you currently playing? AC:NL
 What upcoming game are you most excited about? Tomodachi Life
 What are you planning to play? Tomodachi Life and Dangan Ronpa
 What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Shooters

This or That
Based on your preferences
 Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
 Pizza or Pasta? pizza
 Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
 Movies or Books? books
 Red or Blue? Blue
 Pink or Purple? Pink
 Black or White? White
 Dogs or Cats? Dogs
 Hamsters or Mice? Ham-hams
 Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
 Chinchillas or Ferrets? F E R R E T S
 Rain or Snow? Snow
 Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold
 Italy or France? France
 U.S. or Canada? U. S
 Australia or UK? UK
 Skittles or M&Ms? Skittles
 Autumn or Spring? Spring
 Winter or Summer? Winter
 Public School or Home school? Home school
 Horror or Comedy? comedy
 Drama or Romance? Drama
 Video Games or Sports? video games
 Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? animal crossing

Serious
 Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Sure.
 Is college still important to you? Yes
 Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? It's not fair
 If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? Not depressed ;w;


----------



## TaliZorah (May 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Why or Why Not?



*Do you think supernatural creatures exist?* Which type? That can be sorted into so many different categories.
*Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?* No, I don't believe in that form of reincarnation. 
*Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?* Yes to both. I don't trust them with anything.
*Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?* I think it should be heavily updated, but I don't think it's corrupt. Faulty, yes, but not corrupt. 
*What do you think about North Korea?* The people need to be saved and the leaders can go to hell.
*What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?* Uhhh....
*Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?* I don't know and I honestly don't care.
*Is there life beyond Earth?* Absolutely! My fascination is with other species; they definitely exist! There are BILLIONS of other GALAXIES besides our own Milky Way... Don't tell me we're the only coherent race.
*Is there an afterlife?* Yes. The way I see it, it's filled with stars, planets, galaxies and we can see all of it. We understand everything and we guide those who are still in the mortal world. That's how I see it anyway.
*Do you believe in magic?* Absolutely. There's a line between magic and miracles, though. Magic is the breathe of life; the way you feel towards things. That fire that makes them keep going. I can't really explain it.
*Do you believe in ghosts?* Yes, and I never want to see one. Poor souls.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 15, 2014)

Spoiler: Video Games



*Are you a gamer?* YES. I've been a gamer since I was 4 years old. Science and games are my life!
*What is your favorite game?*I have a few, actually. The Mass Effect Trilogy is my favorite series of games in the entire galaxy. 2 is my favorite out of the three, so that would make it my all-time favorite game. However, I also greatly enjoy the Metroid Prime Trilogy. All of them were absolutely perfect. (The second one was also my favorite from the trilogy.) I also love Okami, Shadow of the Colossus, Final Fantasy X/X-2/XII, Wind Waker and MIRROR'S EDGE! (I love it so ****ing much.)
*What is your favorite game series?* Mass Effect Trilogy.
*Favorite genre of games?* Adventure, RPG, 3rd person Adventure/Shooter. I also like puzzles and real-time strategy games.
*Which consoles do you own? *The only consoles I do not own is the Xbox, Xbox 360 and Xbox One. Yes, I own every "older" console. Atari, NES, SNES, Dreamcast, etc. They all work too and I have first printed copies of the games. I collect broken/used and working consoles, so they're all over my house.
*Did you like Resident Evil? *Yeah it's alright. I don't dig zombie games that much. I stopped playing RE after 4. The only zombie game I really liked was The Last of Us.
*Final Fantasy? *Yes. I started at FF8, played them all and my favorite is X/X-2 and XII.
*Call of Duty? *I don't do FPSs.
*Little Big Planet? *It was... alright. Not amazing, not bad.
*What was the last game you completed? *Dragon Age II.
*What are you currently playing? *I actually have no new games I'm trying to beat atm.
*What upcoming game are you most excited about? *BUNCH of them. Mirror's Edge 2, Mass Effect 4, Blade & Soul, Black Desert, Dragon Age 3, Mario Kart 8. I know there's more but I can't think of them right at this second.
*What are you planning to play? *Everything I like!
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves? *COD... most FPS's.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Serious



*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* Updated, yes.
*Is college still important to you?* Eh.
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* Bull****.
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* I'm hardly depressed.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 16, 2014)

Spoiler: This or That



*Few close friends or many friends?* Few close friends.
*Pizza or Pasta?* Pasta.
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* Yogurt.
*Movies or Books?* I like both too much.
*Red or Blue?* Blue.
*Pink or Purple?* Purple.
*Black or White?* White.
*Dogs or Cats?* Dogs.
*Hamsters or Mice?* Hamsters.
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* Rabbits.
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* Ferrets.
*Rain or Snow?* Rain.
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* HOT all the way.
*Italy or France?* Italy.
*U.S. or Canada?* Italy.
*Australia or UK?* Italy.
*Skittles or M&Ms?* M&Ms.
*Autumn or Spring?* Autumn.
*Winter or Summer?* Summer.
*Public School or Home school?* Neither.
*Horror or Comedy?* Both.
*Drama or Romance?* Neither.
*Video Games or Sports?* VIDGAMES.
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 16, 2014)

I highly doubt anyone will take the time to even look at this so I'm probably just putting this out into the void, ayo.....




Spoiler: Bell Tree Forums



How many TBT bells do you have?  -- 199 atm
Do you hide your status when you're online?  -- Negative
Why or why not?  --  No one knows who I am yet so it has very little effect either way!
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?  --  Brewsters and Villager Exchange
Are you on TBT daily?  --  Daily! I've only started becoming very active, honestly.
What do you like about TBT?  --  There are a lot of like minded individuals on the board who seem interesting that I would like to get to know! 
Best experience on TBT?  --  Getting the dreamies in my main town that I've been looking for forever!
What would you like added to TBT?  -- n/a tbh
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?  --  n/a again I guess
How did you come up with your username?  --  I honestly don't even know. It's my summoner in League because 'Cooking Mama' was taken.  I've just always thought cooking mama was pretty funny and cute? idek
Did you make your own signature?  --  yeah it's no big deal just a really quick one because I was tired of not having one at all
Did you make your own icon?  --  I merely cropped a picture from some old Metal Gear Solid advertisement and threw some filters on it.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?  --  I have not. I hope to get into the art community here once I find the pen to my tablet!
Do you use a posting format?  --  None at all
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?  --  I mainly just post on other threads. I'll post a thread here or there if I need something specific or have a topic I want to bring up





Spoiler: Personal



What's your full first name? --  Phillip
What's your nickname?  --  I've never been a fan of nicknames. I literally only let like 3 people call me Phil... It just makes me uncomfortable idk. 
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?  --  It gets spelled with one L pretty often
Gender?  --  Male
What's your heritage?  --  mayonnaise.......
How old are you?  --  22
What age does everyone mistake you for?  --  No idea, probably a bit younger though.
How many siblings?  --  1
Are you mature?  --  I'm mature enough to be completely tolerant of literally anything that a person identifies as, through, by, is into, enjoys, etc. I would say that I am politically, morally, and overall mature. However I'm not mature enough to take better care of myself.
Do you hold grudges over people?  --  Only over really serious stuff. It depends on the person and if I'm close to them, usually I don't though.
Favorite color?  --  Green or deep blue
Favorite color scheme?  --  Earth tones or neutral colors.
Which state/area/country do you live in?  --  North Carolina, good ol' America
What do you like about your area?  --  I live in a mountain town so the views and hikes and outdoor activities are excellent, however the weather here makes absolutely no sense....
What do you like to do in your area?  --  Hike, swim, bike, eat, etc etc
Where have you travelled to?  --  The furthest I've been from NC is Arizona to hike rim to rim of the grand  canyon
Are you a grammar police?  --  Not at all. If you get the gist of what someone is saying, it's fine.
What's a song that you recently got tired of?  --  Night on the Sun by Modest Mouse. Don't get me wrong it's one of my favorite songs of all times but I've just listened to it at least 5000 times in the past two months and I need a break from it.
What's a song that gives you good memories?  --  Talk on Indolence by The Avett Brothers
What's your biggest fear?  --  burning out and being unemployed and never reaching any of my potential and never being able to support a family
What's your greatest regret?  --  Not sticking with my original university
How many friends can you actually trust?  --  I keep a really small circle of friends and I would easily say that I trust them all with my life. Probably about 6 people.
Ever dyed your hair?  --  Negative
Have any piercings?  --  Also a no
What color would you like to dye your hair?  --  I'm completely fine with it now
Do you share a bedroom?  --  I never have had to share a bedroom
Do you have any allergies?  --  "None that I'm aware of" - me to every doctor I've ever spoken to
What are you allergic to?  --  N/A as far as I know
Do you have any pets?  --  Three cats and a dog. I'm surprised I don't have at least 5 more cats honestly.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? -- ^^^^^^^^
Name and ages of your pets?  --  Scout 2 years old, Sergeant 3.5 years old, (nameless cat that's just... cat) 14 years old, Jodi (my loveable dingus golden retriever) 7 or 8 years old.
What's your biggest pet peeve?  --  hearing or reading people saying some racist crap, whether knowingly or just ignorantly....... Seriously guys, if you're some 12 year old punk who thinks it's cool to toss around the n-word... really re-evaluate your entire life and go read a damn book
Do you cook or bake?  --  am cooking mama ayooo
Do you have any kids?  -- Negative. Not aiming to anytime soon.
If yes, do you want any more kids?  -- N/A
If no, do you want any kids?  --  In the future when I have my life straightened out and I'm with the right woman.
What are your favorite boy names?  --  No idea...
What are your favorite girl names?  --  No idea...
Do you like sports?  --  I feel some way about sports. I enjoy watching sports (tennis, baseball, basketball, american football) every so often and I definitely love playing a pick up game of basketball or a few games of tennis every once in a while.
What sports do you play?  --  Tennis and basketball that's about it
What sports do you watch?  --  Tennis, basketball, baseball (I never watch baseball on tv, I just love being at the stadium), I guess NASCAR counts as a sport... I can't lie and say that I'm not into going to the track. 
What sports do you dislike?  --  I don't really ~dislike~ any sports
What are your hobbies?  --  Model building (gunpla, tanks, ma.k, dioramas), gardening, watching films, fiber arts, jewelry making, drawing, sewing, designing clothes, drinking all of the beer.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?  --  I love reading and watching videos from rockhounds. I just love geology and minerals and crystals and such. Also, after watching Teshigahara's Woman in the Dunes, I would love to get into entomology.
Do you collect anything?  --  I don't actively collect any specific thing but I have a ton of stuff that I've kept that have some sort of sentimental meaning to me.
What do you collect?  --  various minerals, models, idk
What is your main motivation?  --  One day starting a family
What's your favorite quote?  --  I can't say that I have a favorite quote honestly
What/Who is your inspiration?  --  I'm in a complicated relationship with a girl I've known for a very long time. We've been dating for nearly 4 years and even though we're in a weird rocky uncertain place, there is no way that I cannot say that she is my inspiration to better myself and do my best at everything I attempt.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?  --  I'm a total hater. I hate macaroni and cheese. 
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?  --  I'm the I've never been further from fame.
When's the last time you cried?  --  I watched Garden State for the first time in years and years pretty recently and it made me cry for the first time in a long while. I tear up a lot during films and tv shows but I just can't cry no matter how sad or upset I am when I'm actually in really sad situations in real life.
Ever been depressed?  --  I have been for a very long while.
Why?  --  I can't say that I can give you a solid answer. I know that I have a chemical imbalance.  I have medically confirmed social anxiety issues as well. School is extremely difficult for me and I've had to resort to taking mostly online courses due to the stresses that come with a classroom setting.  I'm obviously not completely incapacitated by any of this, I know that in the grand scheme of things that I'm fine... It's just that my mental stability isn't completely alright and there's only so much I can do. I've been on Effexor for a few months and was on wellbutrin before that for a pretty long spell. It kind of just makes things hazy though.
Are you happy now?  --  Outside of woman problems and being unemployed currently, I'm definitely fine. The weather is nice and more sun never hurts! I'm not overflowing with happiness but I'm content.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?  --  My motivation. Although I have so many interests and hobbies, I can just be lazy.  I also let a lot of anxiety inhibit me from succeeding and from enjoying things that I like. I don't know. I'm working on it!





Spoiler: More Personal



What's your relationship with your parents like?  --  Distant. My family is really distant from one another.  I took years to tell my parents about my anxieties and such simply because we never actually communicate about anything important.  My mom tries really hard but she always interrupts me when I talk and makes things about her. My dad simply doesn't talk much at all about anything. Occasionally we talk about movies but that's it.  I know they care and I appreciate everything they've ever done for me, especially financially. However, we're simply not close and I don't know how to change that or if it even should be changed.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?  --  I have no idea. My rude always drunk uncle just thinks that I'm some kind of hippie but he's just a racist redneck so I don't even know...
Why do you think they label you as that? --  ^^^^
What's your religious view?  --  Completely indifferent.  
What's your most embarrassing moment?  --  Not entirely sure honestly, I would say everything I do in hindsight was just embarrassing
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?  --  I don't know about phases. I listened to a lot of really bad screamo music back in middle school if that's a phase... also I was pretty big into christianity at the beginning of high school... I generally look at myself on a day to day basis and judge whether or not I was the best form of myself that I could be in relation to some ideal image I have of where I want to be and if I feel like I'm making progress towards that then I'm fine but literally every day in hindsight I'm mostly disappointed in.
What makes you cringe about yourself?  --  A lot of those days mentioned above. especially looking back a few years at a time.
What's your most awkward moment?  --  I'm not entirely sure of this either. It'd probably be my most embarrassing moment as well though.
Have you ever done drugs?  --  I have
Do you think common interests are important?  --  To a degree. I think that you have to have some common interests, especially with a significant other. If you're unable to separately enjoy different interests in the same living space, you need to work on that. However, if you literally have nothing in common then it's sort of silly because you could possibly be furthering your passion with someone who is as equally passionate about the same thing.
Do you get jealous easily?  --  I used to over really stupid small things but now I've definitely gotten past that, it seems silly now.
Do you like attention?  --  It depends on the type of attention. I love to have personal attention that isn't broadcasted out or embarrassing. 
Do you like getting sympathy?  --  I don't need anyone's sympathy. I understand that people can naturally react sympathetically to your situation and I definitely wouldn't get offended by anyone's sympathy but at the same time I would like for them to understand that sympathy only does so much.
Are you an introvert or extrovert?  --  I'm pretty introverted
What curse word do you say most often?  -- goddamn
Are you scared of dying?  --  I feel weird about death. A close friend's cousin just passed recently at the same time I was coming out of a pretty dark place and we had a really long conversation about dying and at this point in time I feel like I can't have an opinion on dying because I couldn't feel one way or the other were I dead. Sure I love the smallest things in life and thinking about never being able to do them again sucks but at the same time death is a part of life and it isn't something that we can or need to escape regardless of when it comes.
What kind of camera do you use?  --  I never take pictures of anything.
Where is your dream house located?  --  On a farm or a large plot of land with a ton of acres that isn't too far from a big city.
If you could fast forward your life, would you?  --  tbh, probably. I don't feel like I'm doing much atm. Maybe just a year or two.
Would you call yourself smart?  --  I would say that I'm well read and well informed on key issues that are important to me and very willing to read up on issues that are important to you. If you'd call that smart, I'll take it.
What was the last meal or food you cooked?  --  fried chicken, mashed potatoes, green beans, roast beef (in the crock pot) for mothers day.
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?  --  The only time I don't tip absolutely anything is when I am completely dead broke and wouldn't have enough gas money to even make it home. Tipping is so important and it gets to me when people don't tip (also when people discuss the minimum wage............)
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?  --  I guess I don't vacation enough because I have no idea...
What issues are you facing in life right now?  --  Finding a job and finding where I'm going to live next year.
What is the longest you could go without a soda?  Extremely long. I mostly just drink water ever since I bought a camelbak water bottle like a year ago. Don't get me wrong, I still love enjoying mountain dew from time to time and I couldn't go forever without a cheerwine.
What was the last piece of candy you ate?  --  Mr. Goodbar. The go to: Mr. Goodbar, a bottled cheerwine, and a cigarette.
What's your stupidest purchase?  --  literally every time I spend money on league I'm always like "damn that was a stupid purchase"
What is your earliest memory?  --  standing up on the console between the drive and passenger seat of my mom's car when I was barely old enough to stand.
Do you lie to make people feel better?  --  I do. No sense lying about that.
Do you have/want tattoos?  --  I don't have any and if I do get any they would just be really minimal linework 
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?  -- n/a
Do you hate anyone?  --  I can have a pretty bad temper towards really backwards ignorant racist, sexist or ablist people. Like fuming bad temper. I could easily say that I hate some people I know who are like that
Do you constantly doubt yourself?  --  I do most times.





Spoiler: Brag About Yourself



Greatest achievement in life?  --  I'm an eagle scout? My project was really rad and I worked really hard on it and it benefited the community!
Why should people be jealous of you?  --  My hair. it's very long and lush.
What are your true talents?  --  drawing, tv show marathons
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:  --  handsome, outgoing, caring, forgiving, cool?
What are your best traits?  --  ^^^^
How are you a good friend?  --  I'll literally drop everything to help my friends. I loan money, food, my time and energy, everything.
How are you a good person?  --  I do my best to read into cultures from their perspective and root out any deep seated unrealized prejudices against any group of people to any degree. I value human life and the diversity and limitlessness therein.
What are your aspirations?  --  To be content with any impact I have on any level to any human, animal, or living being during my lifetime.
Do you know any party tricks?  --  I'm really good at beer pong?
If so, what party tricks can you do?  -- ^^^
10 random facts about you:  -- that's too many, sorry idek






Spoiler: Movies, TV Shows and Books[/spoiler



Do you like movies?  --  Of course. I have over 100 criterion collect films alone
Do you like TV shows?  --  Only if I can watch at least two seasons online. I don't have the patience to watch shows as they come out on air.
Do you like reading books?  --  I do, however I don't read as often as I did in the past.
What's your all-time favorite movie?  --  Literally impossible to pick. I'll go with Paul Thomas Anderson's There Will Be Blood.
What's your all-time favorite TV series?  --  I'm going to say X-Files because I'm currently 8 seasons into it out of 9 and Scully was my first crush when I was a little kid and I'm still completely into her. I love such a wide range of shows though from RHOA and America's Next Top Model to stuff like True Detective and Game of Thrones, and Doctor Who.
What's your all-time favorite book series?  --  I can't think at the moment so I'm going to say 1Q84 by Murakami
What's your all-time favorite book?  --  I literally have no idea
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?  --  Like I said, I'm a hater and a film snob. I could write a list that's a mile long. Tbh, I'll say every big superhero movie that has come out since Batman Begins...
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?  --  I've seen There Will Be Blood over 19 times
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?  --  Supernatural. No thank you.
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?  --  I've probably frequented the new Doctor Who more than any other show.
Favorite actor?  --  Daniel Day Lewis, Toshiro Mifune, Philip Seymour Hoffman (I was literally worthless for like two weeks when he passed)
Favorite actress?  --  Cate Blanchett, Lupita Nyong'o (God I can't wait to see more from her)
What TV show genre(s) do you like?  --  Literally everything from super select reality tv (next top model, real housewives of atlanta, project runway, the costume design one and the jim henson one on scifi channel literally only those) to cartoons (ayoo jackie chan adventures and bobs burgers and king of the hill) 
What movie genre(s) do you like?  --  thrillers, dramas, historical pieces, literally anything from the criterion collection
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?  --  "horror" -.-
What movie made you cry the most?  -- I rewatched Synecdoche, New York a few days after Philip Seymour Hoffman passed and literally every scene had me on the verge and then there's a certain scene that I knew was coming and sure enough I was done from there on out. like literal breakdown amounts of crying.
What TV series made you cry the most?  --  I probably caught the most feels watching Doctor Who. A whole bunch of tearing up out of sadness, happiness, umfness (river song unnnnfffff), etc.
What book made you cry the most?  --  I remember crying during Murakami's Kafka on the Shore but I can't remember why.
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?  --  Very much so. Literally the only time I can ever cry.
Favorite Disney movie?  --  The Lion King, The Princess and the Frog, Bugs Life
Least favorite Disney movie?  --  Idk I'm not really that big into disney honestly. never have been.
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?  --  The Room. Everyone thinks it's so funny but I literally couldn't. I just walked out like 20 minutes into it.
What is the stupidest book you've read?  --  Some history textbooks. Good lord....
What's the most recent film you've seen?  --  A friend was in the mood for a war movie so I showed him Terrence Malick's The Thin Red Line
What's the most recent book you've read?  --  Sections from the best translated version I could find of the Hagakure
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?  --  I typically don't see movies in theaters but I'm for sure about to go see Godzilla!
Or do you watch online?  --  Bluray only for me! Or DVD if the film I'm trying to watch isn't on bluray....
Favorite movie on netflix?  --  Mud is on netflix currently, it's really good. I usually only watch indie movies on netflix. To be honest, netflix's movie selection is pretty weak. Hulu has a whole section devoted to criterion collection ^^
Who is your favorite author?  -- Yukio Mishima
Hard cover or paperback?  -- paperback
What was the longest book you read?  -- I'm not certain.
Do you listen to audio books?   --  I do not
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?  --  I typically see the movie and if I like the movie, I'll go back and read the book
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?  --  In terms of blockbusters: Godzilla and Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
What upcoming book are you most excited for?  --  tbh I don't know of any upcoming books
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?  --  Ready to see Capaldi's doctor! I hope he's stand-offish and gruff, especially towards clara.. ugh.
Did you like The Fosters?  --  I have no clue what that is
Did you like Lost?  -- No
Did you like Prison Break?  --  No
Did you like Heroes?  --  No
Did you like Hannibal?  --  Haven't watched it yet but Mads Mikkelsen is such a fantastic actor that it has to be worth watching
Did you like South Park?  -- Not really
Futurama?  -- No thanks
Family Guy?  -- No thanks
American Dad?  --  I can stand American Dad sometimes. more so than family guy or south park
The Walking Dead?  --  Not a fan. 
Glee?  --  No thanks
How I Met Your Mother?  --  Big nope
Scrubs?  --  Golden. Yes. Brilliant. Except for the last season. No thank you to that one.
Breaking Bad?  --  Most important television series of the decade
Who's your favorite fictional character?  --  Going to have to go with the doctor. the 10th doctor if I have to specify
What's your OTPs?  --  nope
What are your ship?  --  not my cup of tea
What show did you like that got cancelled?  --  FIREFLY GD!!! ugh
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?  -- I'll say Game of Thrones just because I haven't watched any of the episodes from season 4 yet
How long does it take you to read a book?  --  If it's good I'll usually read it in a sitting or two
What movie do you recommend to everyone?  --  There Will Be Blood
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?  --  no. no.
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?  --  no. no no.
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?  --  who?
Who's an overrated actor?  --  robert downey jr.....
Who's an overrated actress?  --  Jennifer Lawrence (I'm not saying she's bad. she's a very talented actress but I personally just hate her off screen persona and I think that she's very overrated)
Who's an underrated actor?  --  John Hawkes, Gary Oldman
Who's an underrated actress?  --  Laura Dern because unf and because of her performance in The Master
What's an underrated book series?  --  no idea
What's an underrated TV series?  --  True Detective
What's an underrated movie?  --  all three films in the Pigs, Pimps and Prostitutes set
Do you like anime?  -- I do
What's your favorite anime?  --  Trigun, Berserk, Cowboy Bebop, Black Lagoon
What anime genre(s) do you like?  -- Not really sure, as long as the writing, pacing, animation, and sound is good
Naruto or Bleach?  --  Naruto
Did you like Death Note?  --  No
Did you like Soul Eater?  --  No
Did you like Vampire Knight?  --  No?
Did you like Dragonball?  --  Of course
Shakugan no Shana?  -- n/a
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?  --  n/a
Nisekoi?  --  n/a
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?  --  n/a
Clannad?  --  nope
School Days?  --  n/a
Do you like manga?  --  I do
Manga or anime?  -- both





Spoiler: Why or Why Not?



Do you think supernatural creatures exist?  --  "I WANT TO BELIEVE" but no
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?  --  no.
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?  --  I live in a country founded with institutionalized racism and capitalism is more important basic human necessities and freedoms, of course I'm suspicious of the government.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?  --  I do not believe that teachers are paid nearly enough.
What do you think about North Korea?  -- It is a place of focus atm.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?  --  I believe the US government introduced crack into ghettos, killed JFK, and Martin Luther King Jr.
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?  --  I don't think that it matters. 
Is there life beyond Earth?  --  organic life, yes. undoubtedly so. advanced extraterrestrial lifeforms capable of space travel and such? who knows. *scepticism intensifies* 
Is there an afterlife?  --  _"In eternity, where there is no time, nothing can grow.
Nothing can become.
Nothing changes.
So death created time to grow the things that it would kill and you are reborn but into the same life that you've always been born into.
When you can't remember your lives, you can't change your lives, and that is the terrible and the secret fate of all life.
You're trapped by that nightmare you keep waking up into."_
Do you believe in magic?  --  no.
Do you believe in ghosts?  --  no





Spoiler: Video Games



Are you a gamer?  --  To an extent
What is your favorite game?  -- League, New Leaf
What is your favorite game series?  --  Super Smash Bros
Favorite genre of games?  --  platformers, sandbox games, idk
Which consoles do you own?  --  NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy SP, DS, DS Lite, 3DS XL, PS1, PS2, Xbox 360, PC
Did you like Resident Evil?  --  The first few
Final Fantasy?  --  Yes! I've played almost all of them. My favorites are tactics, VI, and IV
Call of Duty?  --  Haven't really played since Black Ops 1 tbh, it's just too simple and easy...
Little Big Planet?  --  I've only played it at a friends house. I enjoyed it.
What was the last game you completed?  --  replayed MGS 2
What are you currently playing?  --  League and New Leaf, no real linear games
What upcoming game are you most excited about?  --  Smash Bros 4 for 3ds and Wii U
What are you planning to play?  --  I'm currently getting back my Fox game on melee for an upcoming gathering of friends to get ready for smash bros 4
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?  --  Uncharted series. It was just so plain. I played all 3 in one sitting and just was not impressed at all.





Spoiler: This or That



Few close friends or many friends?  --  Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta?  --  Would marry pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?  --  Ice Cream. I don't trust "froyo"
Movies or Books?  --  films
Red or Blue?  --  Blue
Pink or Purple?  -- purple
Black or White?  -- white
Dogs or Cats?  -- Cats
Hamsters or Mice?  --  hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?  -- buns
Chinchillas or Ferrets?  -- chinchillas
Rain or Snow?  --  Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?  -- Cold
Italy or France?  --  Italy
U.S. or Canada?  --  GOOD OL' MERICA
Australia or UK?  --  UK
Skittles or M&Ms?  --  Skittles (unless they're peanut butter m&ms)
Autumn or Spring?  --  Fall
Winter or Summer?  --  Summer (but also winter... ugh idk)
Public School or Home school?  --  public
Horror or Comedy?  --  quality comedy
Drama or Romance?  --  drama
Video Games or Sports?  --  sports games (I can have it all)
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?  --  Animal Crossing (but harvest moon is too fun)





Spoiler: Serious



Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?  --  standardized testing has been and always will be a joke.
Is college still important to you?  --  College isn't important to me but unfortunately it's important to serious employers... therefore I guess I'm forced to go through with this
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?  --  ^^^^
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?  --  anxiety. stress. financial options for a therapist. feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 16, 2014)

Spoiler: Personal



What's your full first name? Megan
What's your nickname? Meg
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Meeegan
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Australian
How old are you? 9 turnin 10 this september
What age does everyone mistake you for? 9
How many other siblings? 3
Are you mature? Most of the time 
Do you hold grudges over people? Not very long ones
Favorite color? Baby blue 
Favorite color scheme? Baby blue baby pink!
Which state/area/country do you live in? Queensland, Australia
What do you like about your area? Variety of environments 
What do you like to do in your area? Mountain walks and going to the beach!
Where have you travelled to? Vanuatu and New Caledonia
Are you a grammar police? YESYES omg
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Happy by Pharell(is that how you spell it?) Williams
What's a song that gives you good memories? I actually don't know
What's your biggest fear? DEATH
What's your greatest regret? Stealing a coat hanger from K-Mart
How many friends can you actually trust? 89%
Ever dyed your hair? Nup too young
Have any piercings? Nup too young
What color would you like to dye your hair? Black, maybe?
Do you share a bedroom? Nup
Do you have any allergies? Nup
What are you allergic to? Not allergic to anything
Do you have any pets? Yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have? A guinea pig, a dog, a cat, 2 rats
Name and ages of your pets? Guinea Pig: Sidley, 5yrs Dog: Bear, 2 yrs Cat: Mr Pud, 5 mths(?) Rats: Lola, age unknown Marcy, age unknown
What's your biggest pet peeve? ANNOYING FRIENDS
Do you cook or bake? Yea sometimes
Do you have any kids? nup too young hahaha
If yes, do you want any more kids? N/A
If no, do you want any kids? maybe 1
What are your favorite boy names?Jake
What are your favorite girl names?Alice, Alison
Do you like sports? Kiiiiind of
What sports do you play? Netball
What sports do you watch? Netball sometimes
What sports do you dislike? Rugby HOW COULD U DO THAT T EACH OTHER 
What are your hobbies? Reading
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Swimmin'
Do you collect anything? no, actually
What do you collect? nothing
What is your main motivation? I don't know
What's your favorite quote? "Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit, wisdom is knowing to to put it in a fruit salad"
What/Who is your inspiration? IDK
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? IDk
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? Winning a competition
When's the last time you cried? Yesterday
Ever been depressed? Yes
Why? IDK
Are you happy now? Bored
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Um, my athletics






Spoiler: Video Games



Are you a gamer? YEA
What is your favorite game? New Leaf 
What is your favorite game series? Idk really. Elder Scrolls, i guess?
Favorite genre of games? Action or RPG
Which consoles do you own? XBox 360, PS2, 3ds xl
Did you like Resident Evil? Can't play it 
Final Fantasy? Haven't played it
Call of Duty? Cool 
Little Big Planet? Not played it
What was the last game you completed? I...don't know
What are you currently playing? New Leaf and Skyrim
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Hmmm Idk?
What are you planning to play? Tomodachi Life
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?  I actually don't know





Spoiler: This or That



This or That

Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pasta. Healthier
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice queam!
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Pink!
Black or White? White
Dogs or Cats? Cats for relaxing, dogs if im feeling energetic
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Guinea pigs <3
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets OMG OMG ADORABLE


Rain or Snow? Rain ive never seen snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? COLD
Italy or France? France more landmarks
U.S. or Canada? U.S. i guess...
Australia or UK? AUSTRALIA ALL THE WAY!
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms. Chocolate!
Autumn or Spring? Spring! Not too warm, not too cold!
Winter or Summer? Winter!
Public School or Home school? Public school. I already go to one anyway.
Horror or Comedy? Horror! Though, comedy is great
Drama or Romance? Drama I guess
Video Games or Sports? Video Games, they're more interesting
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing!


----------



## blackroserandom (May 16, 2014)

Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? -526 bells 
Do you hide your status when you're online? - no
Why or why not? - didn't realize it was an option
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? - new leaf and brewster's cafe.
Are you on TBT daily? - Almost.
What do you like about TBT? -Laidback.
Best experience on TBT? - 30 Day Game Challenge
What would you like added to TBT? - Nothing really.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? -Aerobics, complete with GCN music.
How did you come up with your username? - Been mine for years.
Did you make your own signature? - Nope.
Did you make your own icon? - Nope.
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? - Nope.
Do you use a posting format? - Nope.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? - Post.





Spoiler



Personal
What's your full first name? Blackroserandom
What's your nickname? Random lol
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Last name yeah.
Gender? - female
What's your heritage? Poland.
How old are you? Dunno.
What age does everyone mistake you for? 15.
How many siblings? 2.
Are you mature? Sometimes.
Do you hold grudges over people? One.
Favorite color? - light blue or purple
Favorite color scheme? light blue and white.
Which state/area/country do you live in? USA
What do you like about your area? - Familiarity.
What do you like to do in your area? - Swim.
Where have you travelled to? -Birthplace and mom's birthplace.
Are you a grammar police? - No
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Danger Zone.
What's a song that gives you good memories? Umm...none really.
What's your biggest fear? - Heights.
What's your greatest regret? - Dunno
How many friends can you actually trust? 2
Ever dyed your hair? highlights
Have any piercings? ears but never use em.
What color would you like to dye your hair? blue just for fun.
Do you share a bedroom? no.
Do you have any allergies? a certain med bugs me.
What are you allergic to? Medicine.
Do you have any pets? one.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? corgi
Name and ages of your pets? Something or other, 10.
What's your biggest pet peeve? Annoying people.
Do you cook or bake? baker.
Do you have any kids? hell no.
If yes, do you want any more kids? no.
If no, do you want any kids? no.
What are your favorite boy names? Chris.
What are your favorite girl names? Ana.
Do you like sports? yes
What sports do you play? wrestling and football
What sports do you watch? wrestling
What sports do you dislike? baseball and volleyball.
What are your hobbies? writing and playing games
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? smithing and woodwork.
Do you collect anything? Used to collect cards now I collect games.
What do you collect? Games.
What is your main motivation? Family.
What's your favorite quote? Too many to count.
What/Who is your inspiration? Family.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Hunger games
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? - lol fame, never.
When's the last time you cried? - Not a week ago.
Ever been depressed? - Getting there.
Why? - Life situation.
Are you happy now? - More or less.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Everything.





Spoiler



More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?- great.
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? -the quiet one
Why do you think they label you as that? because i rarely speak
What's your religious view? nothing. don't really follow it.
What's your most embarrassing moment? Nearly lost my pants when my dog jumped on me.
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? Self-satisfaction.
What makes you cringe about yourself? Things I did back in High School. 
What's your most awkward moment? Breaking a vase while wrestling with my dad as she just stood there and watched.
Have you ever done drugs? no
Do you think common interests are important? surely.
Do you get jealous easily? yes
Do you like attention? no
Do you like getting sympathy? no
Are you an introvert or extrovert? introvert
What curse word do you say most often? prick
Are you scared of dying? no
What kind of camera do you use? phone camera
Where is your dream house located? by a river
If you could fast forward your life, would you? yeah
Would you call yourself smart? sure
What was the last meal or food you cooked? tea
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? if she called me or my family something dergatory
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? key chains and hats
What issues are you facing in life right now? dad's health, s/o moving in stuff
What is the longest you could go without a soda? a week
What was the last piece of candy you ate? snickers
What's your stupidest purchase? octopus gummy worms...gross
What is your earliest memory? Some dude telling me that he liked me back in the 2nd grade.
Do you lie to make people feel better? rarely
Do you have/want tattoos? yes, want. No idea what though.
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? A yoshi. Big fan of the dinosaur.
Do you hate anyone? No.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? Sometimes





Spoiler



Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? I ain't dead
Why should people be jealous of you? because I haven't worked a day in my life..yet
What are your true talents? making people happy..
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: goofball, quiet, patient, stubborn, and determined.
What are your best traits? patient and stubborn, ain't a doormat.
How are you a good friend? I listen.
How are you a good person? hopefully
What are your aspirations? not to die, i kid.
Do you know any party tricks? No.
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you: I'm very short and I hate it, I like to write, Mac n Cheese FTW, BBQ FTW, I hate bugs for the love of god get out of my house, I love to game, I don't really talk to people much.
Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? - Reddit, Bell Tree, Skype
Do you have an ask.fm? No
Do you have a snapchat? no
What's your instagram? no
How many followers do you have? none
How many are you following? none
Do you like for like? hell no
Do you like for follow? no
What's your twitter? no 
How many followers do you have? none
How many are you following? none
Do you follow for follow? no
Do you unfollow for unfollow? no
Do you follow to unfollow? no
Snapchat or Kik? neither
Do you still use skype? of course
Facebook or Google+? g+
Twitter or Instagram? neither
What's a hashtag you hate? any of them
What's a social media you hate? facebook
What's a social media you love? g+
What social media are you addicted to? reddit
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr i guess
What's your instagram theme? don't have one
What's your tumblr theme? none
What's your twitter theme? none





Spoiler



Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? of course
Do you like TV shows? mhm
Do you like reading books? yeah
What's your all-time favorite movie? tommy boy or dumb and dumber
What's your all-time favorite TV series? walking dead, prisonbreak
What's your all-time favorite book series? - mostly books based on games
What's your all-time favorite book? Any Gears of War book
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? - Hunger games
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Dumb and Dumber or Tommy Boy
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Community
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Walking Dead and Prison break
Favorite actor? Sean Bean
Favorite actress? Glenn Close
What TV show genre(s) do you like? drama, horror
What movie genre(s) do you like? drama, horror, comedy
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? none
What movie made you cry the most? this one on lifetime where this dame has cancer and her husband makes her a roller coaster.
What TV series made you cry the most? walking dead, damnit you awesome guy, why you have to die?
What book made you cry the most? none
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? nope
Favorite Disney movie? OHHH...I dunno. Love too many. Mulan oorr Lion King oorr Aladdin
Least favorite Disney movie? Alice in Wonderland
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Anchorman
What is the stupidest book you've read? Haven't read one yet.
What's the most recent film you've seen? Don't Mess With The Zohan
What's the most recent book you've read? Bioshock
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Horror, Sci-fi
Do you go to the movie theaters often?- I  wish
Or do you watch online? Nope
Favorite movie on netflix? I love you, Phillip Morris
Who is your favorite author? John Shirley
Hard cover or paperback? Either is fine but I guess paperback for storage
What was the longest book you read? Bioshock
Do you listen to audio books?  Nope
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? No.
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Dumb and Dumber Too
What upcoming book are you most excited for? Dunno
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? Dunno
Did you like The Fosters? never heard of it, unless you mean Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
Did you like Lost? ehhh, not realyl
Did you like Prison Break? YES
Did you like Heroes? nope
Did you like Hannibal? movie was better
Did you like South Park? it's fun to watch
Futurama? not really
Family Guy? yeah
American Dad? yeah
The Walking Dead? YES
Glee? hell no
How I Met Your Mother? nope
Scrubs? no
Breaking Bad? - waiting on my s/o to watch this one
Who's your favorite fictional character? Ohh..hmmm Merle Dixon (Walking Dead, TV Show.) Victor Hoffman (Gears, games)
What's your OTPs? OTP?
What are your ship? Like couple wise? I dunno
What show did you like that got cancelled? Wayans Bros.
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Walking Dead
How long does it take you to read a book? A couple days
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Tommy Boy
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? nooo. watch Blade instead
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? ehhh it's good for what it is but it's just not my thing
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? been meaning to read/watch them
Who's an overrated actor? Not a big fan of the word 'overrated.' Always sparks something bad. Same goes for underrated.
Who's an overrated actress? See above.
Who's an underrated actor? I dunno.
Who's an underrated actress? Dunno.
What's an underrated book series? see above
What's an underrated TV series? see above
What's an underrated movie? see above
Do you like anime? yes
What's your favorite anime? deadman wonderland or death note
What anime genre(s) do you like? sci-fi, drama, comedy
Naruto or Bleach? neither
Did you like Death Note? YES
Did you like Soul Eater? never seen it
Did you like Vampire Knight? never seen it
Did you like Dragonball? yeah but couldn't get into it
Shakugan no Shana? what?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? what?
Nisekoi? what?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? what?
Clannad? never seen it
School Days? what?
Do you like manga? yes
Manga or anime? anime
What manga genre(s) do you like? sci-fi, drama and comedy
What manga do you want to become an anime? Tuxedo Gin, is that an anime yet? 
What manga are you currently reading? Tuxedo Gin
What anime are you currently watching? None, waiting on Deadman Wonderland and High School of the Dead next seasons





Spoiler



Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? sure
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? no
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? duh
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? - think it's messed up but not corrupt.
What do you think about North Korea? indifference
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? grassy knoll lol
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? yeah
Is there life beyond Earth? probably
Is there an afterlife? has to be something
Do you believe in magic? no
Do you believe in ghosts? sure





Spoiler



Video Games
Are you a gamer? of course
What is your favorite game? any rpg
What is your favorite game series? Mass Effect, Bioshock, Dragon Age, Saint's Row.. cannot choose.
Favorite genre of games? WRPG
Which consoles do you own? A lot.
Did you like Resident Evil? YEAH
Final Fantasy? no
Call of Duty? yeah, it's fun
Little Big Planet? it's ok
What was the last game you completed? gtav. love it.
What are you currently playing? Dead Rising 1
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Dragon Age Inquistion
What are you planning to play? See above
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? i dunno





Spoiler



This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? few close
Pizza or Pasta? pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
Movies or Books? movies
Red or Blue? blue
Pink or Purple? purple
Black or White? white
Dogs or Cats? dog
Hamsters or Mice? hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbit
Chinchillas or Ferrets? ferret
Rain or Snow? rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold
Italy or France? italy
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? Skittles
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Winter
Public School or Home school? Neither. Done with that stuff. Now I can learn on my own terms
Horror or Comedy? Horror
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Ohhh this question...Harvest Moon





Spoiler



[Serious]Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? yeah
Is college still important to you? No.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? Think it's bollocks. 
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? People. Not depressed just stressed.


----------



## Elov (May 16, 2014)

This or That

Few close friends or many friends? Few clsoe
Pizza or Pasta? Both >.< 
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice cream
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Red
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Dogs
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Chinchillas
Rain or Snow? Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold weather
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S.
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Winter
Public School or Home school? Public - Because I go to public...
Horror or Comedy? Comedy... I have really vivid dreams...
Drama or Romance? Romance
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Both D:


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

Right, I'd forgotten about this... Here are a few more answers.



Spoiler



Do you have any kids? No.
If yes, do you want any more kids? N/A
If no, do you want any kids? No.
What are your favorite boy names? I like Matthieu.
What are your favorite girl names? Hm, that's a bit more difficult... I'm going to say Eleanor.
Do you like sports? No. I was always bad at any sports I tried, so yeah...
What sports do you play? None. Which frustrates my doctor to no end.
What sports do you watch? The only sports I occasionally watch is ice-skating.
What sports do you dislike? Dislike? Hm... Boxing, maybe?
What are your hobbies? Reading, surfing on the internet, ... Nothing too interesting or exciting, really.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Chess!


----------



## Libra (May 18, 2014)

Spoiler



Do you collect anything? No.
What do you collect? Nothing.
What is your main motivation? My _what_? Let me answer that when I'm more awake...
What's your favorite quote? Transit Umbra, Lux Permanet.
What/Who is your inspiration? Uh... nothing/no one.
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Hm... Nothing I can think of right now.
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I've been _nowhere_ to fame.
When's the last time you cried? Last year.
Ever been depressed? Yes.
Why? Because of work and because being an adult really isn't all that great.
Are you happy now? Happy as in _happy-happy_? No.
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Be more patient about certain things, I guess.


----------



## Libra (May 18, 2014)

Okay, I think I'm going to skip several of these "More Personal" questions...



Spoiler



Have you ever done drugs? No.
Do you get jealous easily? No.
Do you like attention? No, not at all!
Do you like getting sympathy? No.
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Definitely an introvert.
What curse word do you say most often? Zut! That's French and what I'll use at work since it's 'neutral' enough. But in my mind I'll say things that are more of the <bleep> kind.
Are you scared of dying? I... honestly don't know.
What kind of camera do you use? I don't use cameras.
Where is your dream house located? Probably near the beach.
If you could fast forward your life, would you? At my age? No, thanks.
Would you call yourself smart? No.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Do pancakes count? In that case; pancakes yesterday!
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Miniature monuments. You know, like a mini Eiffel Tower, or a mini Big Ben. Stuff like that.
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Depends on where I am, really. But at home probably not longer than five days or so.


----------



## Cariad (May 18, 2014)

Spoiler:  some of Deez questionsss



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have?
<
Do you hide your status when you're online?
Mafia
Why or why not?
Kinda like to hide for mafia, it's safer :}
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
Basement
Are you on TBT daily?
Yep
What do you like about TBT?
I like the friends
Best experience on TBT?
IRC where I found out a stalker smilie
What would you like added to TBT?
...
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
...
How did you come up with your username?
Ummm, somebody else did...
Did you make your own signature?
Nope
Did you make your own icon?
Nope
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
Yep
Do you use a posting format?
Nope
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
Both really

*Personal*
What's your full first name?
Niamh
What's your nickname?
Noodles
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
YESYESYESYESYES - Niamh is pronounced Neeve
Gender?
Female
What's your heritage?
...
How old are you?
12
What age does everyone mistake you for?
14/15
How many siblings?
1
Are you mature?
Yessss
Do you hold grudges over people?
Yes
Favorite color?
Green
Favorite color scheme?
Chartreuse and teal
Which state/area/country do you live in?
East mids of England
What do you like about your area?
It has hills
What do you like to do in your area?
Chill with mates
Where have you travelled to?
Holland and wales
Are you a grammar police?
Yesss
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
Happy
What's a song that gives you good memories?
Radar detector. By Darwin Deez a
What's your biggest fear?
Frogs sis
What's your greatest regret?
Getting a boyfriend at 9.                                                       
How many friends can you actually trust?
Around 5
Ever dyed your hair?
Nope
Have any piercings?
Yep, ears
What color would you like to dye your hair?
Dirty blonde
Do you share a bedroom?
Nope
Do you have any allergies?
Tree pollen
What are you allergic to?
^^
Do you have any pets?
Fish 
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
^^
Name and ages of your pets?
An
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Grammar
Do you cook or bake?
Yeses
Do you have any kids?
Nope, look at my age b****
If yes, do you want any more kids?
No
If no, do you want any kids?
No
What are your favorite boy names?
Max, Ollie
What are your favorite girl names?
Scarlett and Charlotte
Do you like sports?
Yes
What sports do you play?
Hockey and footy
What sports do you watch?
Footy
What sports do you dislike?
Netball and athletics
What are your hobbies?
ACNL 
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
No
Do you collect anything?
No
What do you collect?
No
What is your main motivation?
...
What's your favorite quote?
"If freckles don't mean anything,does anything mean. Anything?
What/Who is your inspiration?
...
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
Not really
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
I won a national competition once, and been on telly...
When's the last time you cried?
This morning. Nightmares...
Ever been depressed?
No
Why?
No
Are you happy now?
Yes
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?
I wish I wasn't ginger.

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Okish
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Nerd
Why do you think they label you as that?
Clever
What's your religious view?

Church of bob
What's your most embarrassing moment?
Nosebleed during assembly
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
...
What makes you cringe about yourself?
...
What's your most awkward moment?
...
Have you ever done drugs?
Nooooo
Do you think common interests are important?
Yep
Do you get jealous easily?
He'll yeah
Do you like attention?
Yeah
Do you like getting sympathy?
Yeah
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
...
What curse word do you say most often?
S*** or f***, I use both.
Are you scared of dying?
Dunno
What kind of camera do you use?
None
Where is your dream house located?
Wales
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
No
Would you call yourself smart?
Yessiree
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
Chilli
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
...
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
...
What issues are you facing in life right now?
...
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
Ages
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
Dunno
What's your stupidest purchase?
Dunno
What is your earliest memory?
Weddings
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Yep
Do you have/want tattoos?
Dunno
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Dunno
Do you hate anyone?
Yeses
Do you constantly doubt yourself?
Yaa

*Brag About Yourself*
Greatest achievement in life?
Umm, school record in science test??
Why should people be jealous of you?
I'm ginger and clever
What are your true talents?
Amazingness
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
Can't be bothered right now
What are your best traits?
...
How are you a good friend?
I joke and trust friends if they trust me
How are you a good person?
...
What are your aspirations?
...
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
Nope
10 random facts about you:
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...

*Social Media*
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
No
Do you have an ask.fm?
Mo
Do you have a snapchat?
No
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
No
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
No
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?
Just no

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies
Yeah
Do you like TV shows?
Ya
Do you like reading books?
Yeah
What's your all-time favorite movie?
...
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
How I met yr mamma
What's your all-time favorite book series?
... Tough
What's your all-time favorite book?
Wonder
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
...
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
...
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
...
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
...
Favorite actor?
...
Favorite actress?
...
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
...
What movie genre(s) do you like?
...
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
...
What movie made you cry the most?
Toy story three
What TV series made you cry the most?
...
What book made you cry the most?
Not sure
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books
Yeah ?
Favorite Disney movie?
...
Least favorite Disney movie?
...
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
...
What is the stupidest book you've read?
...
What's the most recent film you've seen?
...
What's the most recent book you've read?
...
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
...
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
...
Or do you watch online?
...
Favorite movie on netflix?
...
Who is your favorite author?
Dunno
Hard cover or paperback?
Paper
What was the longest book you read?
Probs Harry potter
Do you listen to audio books? 
No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
Yeah
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
...
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
...
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
...
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
NAA
How I Met Your Mother?
OMFG THE BEST SHOW EVAAA
Scrubs?
Ok ism
Breaking Bad?
No idea
Who's your favorite fictional character?
August Pullman
What's your OTPs?
...
What are your ship?
...
What show did you like that got cancelled?
...
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
...
How long does it take you to read a book
A week?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
...
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Nope
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
He'll yeah
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
He'll yeah
Who's an overrated actor?
...
Who's an overrated actress?
...
Who's an underrated actor?
...
Who's an underrated actress?
...
What's an underrated book series?
...
What's an underrated TV series?
...
What's an underrated movie?
...
Do you like anime?
No
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
No idea to most above
Do you like manga?
No
Manga or anime?
No
What manga genre(s) do you like?
No
What manga do you want to become an anime?
No
What manga are you currently reading?
No
What anime are you currently watching?
No

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
...
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Dunno, sorry
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
...
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
...
What do you think about North Korea?
...
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
I'm always right in some way or another
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
...
Is there life beyond Earth?
Probs
Is there an afterlife?
Dunno, I'm not dead
Do you believe in magic?
Naaa
Do you believe in ghosts?
Maaah

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer?
Kinda
What is your favorite game?
ACNL
What is your favorite game series?
AC
Favorite genre of games?
Sim
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
No to 4 anove
What was the last game you completed?
Marion
What are you currently playing?
AC
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
Below
What are you planning to play?
Super smash bros 4
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?
...

*This or That*
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Few close
Pizza or Pasta?
Pasta
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
...
Movies or Books?
Books
Red or Blue?
Blue
Pink or Purple?
Purple
Black or White?
White
Dogs or Cats?
Dogs
Hamsters or Mice?
...
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
...
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
...
Rain or Snow?
Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Hot
Italy or France?
Italy
U.S. or Canada?
Canada
Australia or UK?
Uk
Skittles or M&Ms?
Skittes
Autumn or Spring?
Spring
Winter or Summer?
Summer
Public School or Home school?
Public
Horror or Comedy?
Comedy
Drama or Romance?
Romance
Video Games or Sports?
Dunno
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?
AC[/SIZE]

*Serious*
Soz, can't do serious


----------



## meringue (May 26, 2014)

I skipped the whole TBT part .__.

Personal
What's your full first name? Ciara
What's your nickname? dont have one, kinda want one though 
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? YES. people always say it as see-air-ah but it's pronounced like kee-ra, but tbh if my name wasnt Ciara i would probably make the same mistake.
Gender?
What's your heritage? im part native american and part irish
How old are you? no
What age does everyone mistake you for? idk some people think I'm like 14 because of my voice and my face, but I'm freakishly tall so sometimes people think I'm like 20 something 0.o
How many siblings? I have one full sibling and a crapload of half siblings, one half brother and I dont even know how many sisters... 6 maybe?
Are you mature? depends on how you define mature. I think in some ways I am mature, and some ways im not
Do you hold grudges over people? yes
Favorite color? I don't have one. White, I guess.
Favorite color scheme? lulwut
Which state/area/country do you live in? Canada, Ontario
What do you like about your area? umm, nice lakes I guess lol
What do you like to do in your area? go shopping
Where have you travelled to? just to the US and the UK a long time ago
Are you a grammar police? not really
What's a song that you recently got tired of? melted by AKMU. I still love the music video though <3
What's a song that gives you good memories? the naruto OST reminds me of when I would always pretend I was in naruto xD.. good times, good times
What's your biggest fear? GHOSTS
What's your greatest regret? hmm, I don't have one
How many friends can you actually trust? I don't have many friends, I only have one friend, and they live in a completely different country. but i can trust her :3
Ever dyed your hair? noo I want to though !! I'm going to wait a bit though.
Have any piercings? My ears, but the skin grew over
What color would you like to dye your hair? light brown or blonde if I'm feeling adventurous
Do you share a bedroom? no, I did with my brother a few years ago
Do you have any allergies? not that I know of
What are you allergic to? ....
Do you have any pets? no
If so, what kind of pets do you have? NO
Name and ages of your pets? NO
What's your biggest pet peeve? LOL I like how this question is after the pet question. idk, ignorant peope
Do you cook or bake? not reaaaaaaaaaally
Do you have any kids? nope
If yes, do you want any more kids? NO
If no, do you want any kids? someday... someday
What are your favorite boy names? Ross :3
What are your favorite girl names? ummm, Ciara because its my own name
Do you like sports? jesus christ.. no
What sports do you play? nope
What sports do you watch? nope
What sports do you dislike? all of them, with the exception of tennis
What are your hobbies? ummm programming and watching youtube videos i guess lol
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? I wanna know how to build computers and stuff but it seems confusing
Do you collect anything? yes
What do you collect? Hello kitty stuff lol
What is your main motivation? idk..?
What's your favorite quote? I don't have one.. probably one by steve jobs, i dont remember it exactly but its like "If you look in the mirror and ask yourself "If today were my last day alive, would I be happy with what I am about to do today?" and if the answer is no for too many days, something is wrong".. it goes something like that xD
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Animal print.. like leopard or zebra print. I just hate it. idk why
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? One time I got in my local newspaper DDD
When's the last time you cried? mm well on saturday I let out a few tears but it wasnt anything muchc
Ever been depressed? no
Why? no
Are you happy now? sure
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? my face

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? not good
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? a nerd or a loner, 
Why do you think they label you as that? because I dont have any friends and I look kinda nerdy. IMO im not really a nerd though
What's your religious view? none, maybe agnostic though
What's your most embarrassing moment? idk
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? TONS. Jesus christ. I went through a phase where I wanted to be goth, and another one where I wanted to be a tomboy, and another one where I wanted to be like sasuke from naruto *sigh*
What makes you cringe about yourself? the way I smell after not showering
What's your most awkward moment?.. idk
Have you ever done drugs? nope 
Do you think common interests are important? depends
Do you like attention? yes lol
Do you like getting sympathy? yes
Are you an introvert or extrovert? both
What curse word do you say most often? "F***"
Are you scared of dying? not really
What kind of camera do you use? i dont use it much so idk.. i think its called "canon" or something
Where is your dream house located? i dont have a dream house 0.o
If you could fast forward your life, would you? nope
Would you call yourself smart? YES!! I'm a genius, i swear to god. I really am.
What was the last meal or food you cooked? dont remember
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? all situations..
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? makeup.. does that count as a souvenir? (no)
What issues are you facing in life right now? idk
What is the longest you could go without a soda? maybe a week
What was the last piece of candy you ate? a starburst
What's your stupidest purchase? a SHINee poster that I bought from amazon last year. it didnt even arrive in the mail yet
What is your earliest memory? idk
Do you lie to make people feel better? yeah
Do you have/want tattoos? no
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? NOPE
Do you hate anyone? yep
Do you constantly doubt yourself? nope

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Im still young, so idk. I recently raised my grades a lot, from 60s to 90s. I also won a class speech contest
Why should people be jealous of you? Because I'm really smart and nice and I have a really nice personality. I have sexy lips, nice hair and am tall. I'm not really good-looking though, LOL. if anything, im ugly
What are your true talents? im really good at drawing, writing, and playing music. i'm also really good in computers
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
smart
cool
funny
fabulous
unique
What are your best traits? no
How are you a good friend? I'm friendly
How are you a good person? I'm not
What are your aspirations? To become rich and famous
Do you know any party tricks? nope
If so, what party tricks can you do? NOPE
10 random facts about you:
Im 176cm
I love makeup and skincare 
I hate animals
I hate sports
I have a crapload of hello kitty stuff
I have hair
I have eyes
I have blood
I have a nose
I have a mouth

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? youtube... instagram... facebook.. I'm usually only on youtube though
Do you have an ask.fm? I would get one but I dont have any friends to ask me anything and I can guess it'd be pretty boring
Do you have a snapchat? nope. no friends
What's your instagram? ciar(14 As) LOL
How many followers do you have? 18 because im a loser
How many are you following? 100 something
Do you like for like? sure
Do you like for follow? sure
What's your twitter? used to have twitter, deactivated because the people on there really pissed me off. 
How many followers do you have? i had like 400
How many are you following? was following 200
Do you follow for follow? NOOO
Do you unfollow for unfollow? yep
Do you follow to unfollow? yep
Snapchat or Kik? noo
Do you still use skype? noo
Facebook or Google+? is this which one i prefer... probably facebook. only because i like mark zuckerberg xD
Twitter or Instagram? instagram
What's a hashtag you hate? all of them
What's a social media you hate? snapchat
What's a social media you love? youtube
What social media are you addicted to? youtube
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? pinterest but never use it
What's your instagram theme? lulwhat
What's your tumblr theme? no
What's your twitter theme? no

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? sure
Do you like TV shows? no
Do you like reading books? lol no just manga
What's your all-time favorite movie? social network or the titanic
What's your all-time favorite TV series? naruto 0.o
What's your all-time favorite book series? k-on!
What's your all-time favorite book? hmmmm..
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? none
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? the social network..
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? spongebob
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? yuruyuri
Favorite actor? Leonardo DiCaprio <33333333333333333333333
Favorite actress? idk
What TV show genre(s) do you like? idk
What movie genre(s) do you like? romantic :3
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? comedy
What movie made you cry the most? the titanic ;w;
What TV series made you cry the most? naruto
What book made you cry the most? umm none LOL
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? no
Favorite Disney movie? NO
Least favorite Disney movie? NO
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? the human centipede.. i was so excited to watch it because it seemed really gross and awesome but it actually sucked hardcore
What is the stupidest book you've read? idk I dont usually read
What's the most recent film you've seen? the social network lmfao
What's the most recent book you've read? k-on vol 3
What's your favorite book genre(s)? nope
Do you go to the movie theaters often? never
Or do you watch online? always
Favorite movie on netflix? the social network... (jesus christ)
Who is your favorite author? me
Hard cover or paperback? hardcover
What was the longest book you read? dont remember
Do you listen to audio books?  ummm i listen to creepypasta narrations on youtube if that counts..
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? no
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? idk
What upcoming book are you most excited for? idk
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? YURUYURI SEASON 3
Did you like The Fosters? whats that 0.o
Did you like Lost? what
Did you like Prison Break? i..
Did you like Heroes? ..
Did you like Hannibal? ...
Did you like South Park? ... i wasnt allowed to watch it
Futurama? sure
Family Guy? yes 
American Dad? it was ok, i like family guy more
The Walking Dead? ...
Glee? ...
How I Met Your Mother? ...
Scrubs? ...
Breaking Bad? ...
Who's your favorite fictional character? Doug from Rune Factory 4 <33 or Hello Kitty
What's your OTPs? Idk?? I dont have any.
What are your ship? isnt that like the same thing as an OTP
What show did you like that got cancelled? idk
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?  YURUYURI
How long does it take you to read a book? week
What movie do you recommend to everyone? THE SOCIAL NETWORKKK
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? no
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? maybe
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? maybe
Who's an overrated actor? idk
Who's an overrated actress? idk
Who's an underrated actor? I wanna say leonardo dicaprio but hes not really underrated. hes popular because hes really freakin' good at acting but he didnt win an oscar :'(
Who's an underrated actress? ...
What's an underrated book series? ...
What's an underrated TV series? ....
What's an underrated movie? ...
Do you like anime? a bit, yes
What's your favorite anime? idk, yuruyuri
What anime genre(s) do you like? SLICE OF LIFE
Naruto or Bleach? NARUTOOOOO
Did you like Death Note? i... freaking....loved...it
Did you like Soul Eater? lolno
Did you like Vampire Knight? no
Did you like Dragonball? yep 
Shakugan no Shana? no
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? NO
Nisekoi? NOO
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? NO
Clannad? NO
School Days? NO (sounds cute though I might watch it lol)
Do you like manga? yes!
Manga or anime? manga
What manga genre(s) do you like? slice of life 0.o
What manga do you want to become an anime? all my fav mangas are already animes
What manga are you currently reading? shugo chara
What anime are you currently watching? none atm

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? well the universe is an insanely big place, so its pretty likely something like that exists. but you can never know for sure

Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? i dont know... I've never heard of that happening but i suppose its possible
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? idk
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? sure
What do you think about North Korea? idk
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? i dont really believe/not believe in any tbh..
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? idk
Is there life beyond Earth? sure
Is there an afterlife? idk
Do you believe in magic? probably
Do you believe in ghosts? yes

Video Games
Are you a gamer? depends on how you define gamer
What is your favorite game? rune factory 4
What is your favorite game series? harvest moon, animal crossing, rune factory, and pokemon
Favorite genre of games? i like light-hearted games like animal crossing :3
Which consoles do you own? wii, wii u, 3ds, dsi, and im getting a 3dsxl in a few days
Did you like Resident Evil? no
Final Fantasy? no
Call of Duty? not anymore
Little Big Planet? i always wanted to play it but never got around to it 
What was the last game you completed? idk
What are you currently playing? rune factory 4
What upcoming game are you most excited about? TOMODACHI LIFE OMFG
What are you planning to play? more rune factory games
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? um.. 0.o idk

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? many friends
Pizza or Pasta? pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? froyo
Movies or Books? movies 
Red or Blue? none
Pink or Purple? pink
Black or White? white
Dogs or Cats? none
Hamsters or Mice? hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? none
Chinchillas or Ferrets? none
Rain or Snow? rain!
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold
Italy or France? italy
U.S. or Canada? canada
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? skittles
Autumn or Spring? spring
Winter or Summer? winter
Public School or Home school? public
Horror or Comedy? horror
Drama or Romance? romance
Video Games or Sports? videogames
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? don't make me do this......................... I'm not answering ._.

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? sure
Is college still important to you? yes
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? okay
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? no

I'm done. .__.


----------



## Hot (May 26, 2014)

Spoiler: Jeez



*Bell Tree Forums*
*How many TBT bells do you have?* 1,659
*Do you hide your status when you're online?* Yes.
*Why or why not?* So people won't have to feel bad when they quote-respond me and I'm online, not replying.
*Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?* Introduction Board, Brewster's Cafe, and The Basement.
*Are you on TBT daily?* Yes.
*What do you like about TBT?* The community, if I'm honest.
*Best experience on TBT?* N/A
*What would you like added to TBT?* More non-event collectibles.
*What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?* N/A
*How did you come up with your username?* I came up with "Cold" because it's short, and describes my OC's personality.
*Did you make your own signature?* The eggs are from DragCave, so no.
*Did you make your own icon?* Yes.
*Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?* I've ordered and have been on waiting lists, but I suppose none of them have ever been completed.
*Do you use a posting format?* No.
*Do you make your own threads or do you just post?* I mainly just post.

*Personal*
*What's your full first name?* I have many due to travelling and language issues.
*What's your nickname?* N/A
*Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?* Yes.
*Gender?* N/A
*What's your heritage?* N/A
*How old are you?* 16
*What age does everyone mistake you for?* 14
*How many siblings?* 2
*Are you mature?* I'd like to think so.
*Do you hold grudges over people?* It depends on what they've done.
*Favorite colors?* Royal red, royal blue, and green.
*Favorite color scheme?* Whatever goes together
*Which state/area/country do you live in?* The USA.
*What do you like about your area?* It's community.
*What do you like to do in your area?* Go to the bakery.
*Where have you traveled to?* France, USA, Korea, Japan, Philippines, Austria, Canada, UK and Italy. 
*Are you a grammar police?* No. Not publicly, at least.
*What's a song that you recently got tired of?* Landfill by Daughter.
*What's a song that gives you good memories?* None of them.
*What's your biggest fear?* Being burned.
*What's your greatest regret?* I've too many to pick one.
*How many friends can you actually trust?* 3.
*Ever dyed your hair?* Yes.
*Have any piercings?* On one of my ears, yeah.
*What color would you like to dye your hair?* "Natural" black.
*Do you share a bedroom?* No.
*Do you have any allergies?* No.
*What are you allergic to?* Nothing.
*Do you have any pets?* Yes.
*If so, what kind of pets do you have?* 2 dogs and a fish.
*Name and ages of your pets?* Lucky, Aiden, and Bread. I can't remember the names, though.
*What's your biggest pet peeve?* Repetitive, nonrhythmic tapping.
*Do you cook or bake?* Yes. I bake, for the most part.
*Do you have any kids?* No.
*If yes, do you want any more kids?* N/A
*If no, do you want any kids?* Yeah, why not?
*What are your favorite boy names?* Eric and Nathan.
*What are your favorite girl names?* Tera.
*Do you like sports?* No, not really.
*What sports do you play?* Soccer, swimming, and volleyball.
*What sports do you watch?* None.
*What sports do you dislike?* Baseball, football, and skating.
*What are your hobbies?* Gaming.
*What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?* Baking and reading.
*Do you collect anything?* Kind of.
*What do you collect? *Books.
*What is your main motivation?* Competition.
*What's your favorite quote?* "To succeed in the world it is not enough to be stupid; you must also be well-mannered." -Voltaire.
*What/Who is your inspiration?* I don't have any.
*Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?* Making online friends.
*What's the closest you've ever been to fame?* Not sure.
*When's the last time you cried?* A few months.

*More Personal*
*What's your relationship with your parents like?* Pretty good. We have arguments with one another from time to time though.
*Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?* Cold, mysterious, and shy.
*Why do you think they label you as that?* Because I don't like talking to people that I don't like (Basically everyone in my school).
*What's your religious view?* I was raised to be a Christian, but I don't pray or go to church.
*What's your most embarrassing moment?* Not sure.
*What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?* I can't think of any.
*What makes you cringe about yourself?* I don't _cringe_.
*What's your most awkward moment?* None that I can think of.
*Have you ever done drugs?* No.
*Do you think common interests are important?* Yes.
*Do you get jealous easily?* No.
*Do you like attention?* I don't mind it. I've learned to live without, though.
*Do you like getting sympathy?* Not really.
*Are you an introvert or extrovert?* Introvert.
*What curse word do you say most often?* ****.
*Are you scared of dying?* No.
*What kind of camera do you use?* I've got many.
*Where is your dream house located?* In the sky.
*If you could fast forward your life, would you?* No.
*Would you call yourself smart?* I would.
*What was the last meal or food you cooked?* I microwaved a corn dog.
*In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?* If they're slow and have bad manners.
*What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?* I take pictures. I don't buy anything.
*What issues are you facing in life right now?* End of the year projects.
*What is the longest you could go without a soda?* A year or two.
*What was the last piece of candy you ate?* I ate an almond chocolate bar.
*What's your stupidest purchase?* Everything I've bought as virtual currency.
*What is your earliest memory?* Falling off of my bed when I was 4/5.
*Do you lie to make people feel better?* Sometimes.
*Do you have/want tattoos?* No.
*Do you hate anyone?* No.
*Do you constantly doubt yourself?* Yes.

*Brag About Yourself*
No.

*Social Media*
*What are your top 3 social websites or applications?* Tumblr, TBT, and Youtube.
*Do you have an ask.fm?* No.
*Do you have a Snapchat?* No.
*What's your Instagram?* I don't have a ****ing Instagram.
*How many followers do you have?* Around 11k on my Tumblr. Haven't been uploading original things in a while though.
*How many are you following?* 19
*Do you like for like?* No.
*Do you like for follow?* No.
*What's your Twitter?* I don't have a ****ing Twitter.
*How many followers do you have?* N/A
*How many are you following?* N/A
*Do you follow for follow?* N/A
*Do you unfollow for unfollow?* N/A
*Do you follow to unfollow?* N/A
*Snapchat or Kik?* Kik.
*Do you still use Skype?* Yes.
*Facebook or Google+?* Facebook.
*Twitter or Instagram?* Twitter.
*What's a hashtag you hate?* #SWAG
*What's a social media you hate?* TBT.
*What's a social media you love?* Youtube.
*What social media are you addicted to?* TBT.
*Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?* Tumblr.
*What's your instagram theme?* N/A
*What's your tumblr theme?* I made it.
*What's your twitter theme?* N/A

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
*Do you like movies?* Yes.
*Do you like TV shows? *Some of them.
*Do you like reading books? *Some of them.
*What's your all-time favorite movie?* Too many.
*What's your all-time favorite TV series?* Forgot the title oops.
*What's your all-time favorite book series?* Harry Potter.
*What's your all-time favorite book?* Hunger Games.
*What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?* Not saying.
*What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?* Neverending Story.
*What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?* Mean Girls.
*What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?* N/A
*Favorite actor?* None.
*Favorite actress?* None.
*What TV show genre(s) do you like?* Action, mystery, comedy, and drama.
*What movie genre(s) do you like?* Action, mystery, comedy, and drama.
*What genre(s) in general, do you hate?* Romance.
*What movie made you cry the most?* Frozen is the only one I can remember.
*What TV series made you cry the most?* None.
*What book made you cry the most?* None.
*Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?* No.
*Favorite Disney movie?* Tangled.
*Least favorite Disney movie?* Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs.
*What is the stupidest movie you've seen?* Don't remember.
*What is the stupidest book you've read?* Don't remember.
*What's the most recent film you've seen?* Godzilla.
*What's the most recent book you've read?* Hunger Games.
*What's your favorite book genre(s)?* Action, mythology, and drama.
*Do you go to the movie theaters often?* No.
*Do you watch online?* Yes.
*Favorite movie on Netflix?* I don't have Netflix anymore.
*Who is your favorite author?* None.
*Hard cover or paperback?* Hard cover.
*What was the longest book you read?* Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.
*Do you listen to audio books? *No.
*When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?* I read the book first.
*What upcoming movie are you most excited for?* None.
*What upcoming book are you most excited for?* None.
*What upcoming TV show are you excited for?* None.
*Did you like The Fosters?* Kind of.
*Did you like Lost?* Haven't watched it.
*Did you like Prison Break?* Haven't watched it.
*Did you like Heroes?* Haven't watched it.
*Did you like Hannibal?* Haven't watched it.
*Did you like South Park?* Not really.
*Futurama?* Haven't watched it.
*Family Guy?* No.
*American Dad?* No.
*The Walking Dead?* It's alright.
*Glee?* No.
*How I Met Your Mother?* No.
*Scrubs?* Yes.
*Breaking Bad?* Kind of.
*Who's your favorite fictional character?* I don't have a favorite.
*What's your OTPs?* Though I may ship characters together in movies and all, I'm not hardcore like others.
*What are your ship?* I don't know who are my ship.
*What show did you like that got cancelled?* None.
*What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?* None.
*How long does it take you to read a book?* 1-3 days.
*What movie do you recommend to everyone?* None.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?* I thought it was hilarious, yes.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?* Only the first few.
*Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?* Meh.
*Who's an overrated actor?* I don't know this stuff.
*Who's an overrated actress?* I don't know this stuff.
*Who's an underrated actor?* I don't know this stuff.
*Who's an underrated actress?* I don't know this stuff.
*What's an underrated book series? *I don't know this stuff.
*What's an underrated TV series?* I don't know this stuff.
*What's an underrated movie?* I don't know this stuff.
*Do you like anime? *Yes.
*What's your favorite anime?* Spirited Away and Fullmetal Alchemist.
*What anime genre(s) do you like? *All of them.
*Naruto or Bleach?* Naruto.
*Did you like Death Note?* Yes.
*Did you like Soul Eater?* Kind of.
*Did you like Vampire Knight?* Haven't watched it.
*Did you like Dragonball?* Haven't watched it.
*Shakugan no Shana?* No.
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama?* **** no.
*Nisekoi?* No.
*Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?* Haven't watched it.
*Clannad?* Kind of.
*School Days?* Haven't watched it. Seems lame though.
*Do you like manga?* Yes.
*Manga or anime?* Manga.
*What manga genre(s) do you like?* All of them.
*What manga do you want to become an anime?* None.
*What manga are you currently reading?* I'm not ready any actively at the moment.
*What anime are you currently watching?* Elfen Lied.

*Why or Why Not?*
Do you think I'm a politician or something?

*Video Games*
*Are you a gamer?* I guess.
*What is your favorite game?* The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.
*What is your favorite game series?* Zelda.
*Favorite genre of games?* All of them.
*Which consoles do you own?* PS3, PS4, Xbox 360, PS Vita, Wii, and 3DS, 3DS XL.
*Did you like Resident Evil?* No.
*Final Fantasy?* Kind of.
*Call of Duty?* No.
*Little Big Planet?* Kind of, yeah.
*What was the last game you completed?* Ni No Kuni.
*What are you currently playing?* Loadout.
*What upcoming game are you most excited about?* The Last of Us: Remastered.
*What are you planning to play?* Sims 4, Bound by Flame, Dragon Age: Inquisition, and The Last of Us: Remastered.
*What game do you dislike that everyone loves?* Call of Duty

*This or That*
*Few close friends or many friends?* Few close friends.
*Pizza or Pasta?* Pasta.
*Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?* Ice cream.
*Movies or Books?* Movies.
*Red or Blue?* Red.
*Pink or Purple?* Purple.
*Black or White?* Black.
*Dogs or Cats?* Dogs.
*Hamsters or Mice?* Hamsters.
*Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?* Guinea pigs.
*Chinchillas or Ferrets?* Ferrets.
*Rain or Snow?* Rain.
*Cold Weather or Hot Weather?* Hot.
*Italy or France?* France.
*U.S. or Canada?* USA.
*Australia or UK?* UK. I've never been to Australia.
*Skittles or M&Ms?* M&Ms.
*Autumn or Spring?* Autumn.
*Winter or Summer?* Summer.
*Public School or Home school?* Public school.
*Horror or Comedy?* Comedy.
*Drama or Romance?* Drama.
*Video Games or Sports?* Video games.
*Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?* Harvest Moon.

*Serious*
*Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?* No (Though my current school district only has 1.5/5 stars).
*Is college still important to you?* Yes.
*Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?* I think it's understandable.
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?* N/A



Glad I finally got this off my back.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 26, 2014)

aw sick lets make myself look like an idiot wahey 


Personal
What's your full first name? my username ahah
What's your nickname? I don't think I have one :ccc
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? I'm a terrible speller ahah.
Gender? Female~
What's your heritage? What? Like.. I'm half English/half Spanish.
How old are you? 15 tomorrow B|
What age does everyone mistake you for? 18 aw 
How many siblings? 1 (Brother)
Are you mature? yeyefam
Do you hold grudges over people? Oh gosh yes, for years.
Favorite color? Purple~~
Favorite color scheme? what? Pastel idk
Which state/area/country do you live in?  Birmingham, England
What do you like about your area? It's horrible, i hate it. 
What do you like to do in your area? Nothing </3
Where have you travelled to? not very far, like Spain </3
Are you a grammar police? yess
What's a song that you recently got tired of? idek
What's a song that gives you good memories? er er.. 
What's your biggest fear? Confrontation.
What's your greatest regret? It's a looong story. 
How many friends can you actually trust? Like.. 2/3?
Ever dyed your hair? ye
Have any piercings? 2 ear piercings on each ear, used to have a daith and septum piercing
What color would you like to dye your hair? Lilac in the summer aw <3 
Do you share a bedroom? hahahaha no
Do you have any allergies? Cow's milk </3
What are you allergic to? das da same queschun
Do you have any pets? Luna my baby puppeh <3
If so, what kind of pets do you have? ffs
Name and ages of your pets? Luna is like 9 months
What's your biggest pet peeve? Terribly hygiene ew wash pls
Do you cook or bake? Bakiiing <333
Do you have any kids? noo
If yes, do you want any more kids?nah fam
If no, do you want any kids? Yess
What are your favorite boy names? Alex/Luke
What are your favorite girl names? Rosabella/Violetta/Luna etc
Do you like sports? HAHAHAA A NO BBE
What sports do you play? I'm in the swimming team??
What sports do you watch? none ffs boring af
What sports do you dislike? all, mostly football
What are your hobbies? Music in general/art/baking etc
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Learning Japanese ugh
Do you collect anything? not rlly
What do you collect?--
What is your main motivation? it depends what for. For life,  my bb Jaek ok yes
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration? ffs too many to name omg
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? iphones/ football/ alcohol/smoking/general drugs really
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I'm not even sure er. I performed (sang) infront of like 5,000 people once??
When's the last time you cried? erryday. Erm idk actually.
Ever been depressed? Bipolar disorder so
Why? See above.
Are you happy now? at the moment I suppose so?
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? My weight man.. It really makes me upset but I've kinda decided that sitting on my ass feeling sorry for myself is doing nothing for me, so i'm making an effort.

*More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic*
What's your relationship with your parents like? Okay? idk really it varies
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Lesbian/Fat/emo etc
Why do you think they label you as that? I am/was (partially) all of the above (I'm pansexual, and my emo phase will never be over u no it)
What's your religious views? noneee
What's your most embarrassing moment? too many to name omg
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? ffs er... Trying to be trendy ffs/ emo/scene/goth/a blend/lolita.. it is now just whatever the hell I want to wear or be tbh
What makes you cringe about yourself? my legs ew ffs
What's your most awkward moment? Idkk
Have you ever done drugs? na m8
Do you think common interests are important? yess
Do you get jealous easily? yess
Do you like attention? I suppose?
Do you like getting sympathy? kinda?
Are you an introvert or extrovert? Both tbh
What curse word do you say most often? fuq 
Are you scared of dying? Very much so.
What kind of camera do you use? idk what is my camera ahah it's pretty good doe
Where is your dream house located? I have no idea, Weymouth. 
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Noo
Would you call yourself smart? I suppose so??
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Caaake
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? Idkk
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? cute ones
What issues are you facing in life right now? Sorta like a complex of what the hell am I doing with my life/please stop telling me I am a stupid kid and an adult at the same time/family crap etc
What is the longest you could go without a soda? I don't drink it ahah
What was the last piece of candy you ate? idk on a diet <3 
What's your stupidest purchase? There are too many to name tbh
What is your earliest memory? My brother being born? idk
Do you lie to make people feel better? yess
Do you have/want tattoos? no/yes
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? I haven't really decided
Do you hate anyone? hahaha yes
Do you constantly doubt yourself? mhm

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? fml none aw
Why should people be jealous of you? To be honest because I'm really confident and I don't give one/every hair colour suits me/ I'm pretty good at most things??
What are your true talents? Singing/baking/art
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: dank x5
What are your best traits? I have good hygiene?? idk (germaphobe tbh)
How are you a good friend? Good listener I suppose?
How are you a good person? hahaha I'm not I'm terrible
What are your aspirations? to be a musician I suppose

10 random facts about you:

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Facebook/Youtube.. idk actually
Do you have an ask.fm? I deleted it a few days ago ahah
Do you still use skype? yes 
Facebook or Google+? what facebook omg
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter I suppose
What's a hashtag you hate? #hashtag
What's a social media you hate? idk
What's a social media you love? idk
What social media are you addicted to? Facebook really

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? I'm doing a Film Studies course so I kinda have to 
Do you like TV shows? Meh
Do you like reading books? hahaha kinda??
What's your all-time favorite movie? Spirited Away tho
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Doctor who I suppose
What's your all-time favorite book series? Harry potter aw
What's your all-time favorite book? idddkkk
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Avatar pls stop omggg
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? none tbh
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Glee/Big Bang Theory
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? none really
Favorite actor? erm erm... idk
Favorite actress?idkkk
What TV show genre(s) do you like? All really
What movie genre(s) do you like? same as above
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Sport if that is a genre
What movie made you cry the most? UP hahaha
What TV series made you cry the most? idkk
What book made you cry the most? I should know but I don't </3
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? YES
Favorite Disney movie? The Little Mermaid doe tbh
Least favorite Disney movie? Frozen soz guys
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? That crappy Battleship one omg ew
What is the stupidest book you've read? idk
What's the most recent film you've seen? I don't really remember, we went to watch Dial M For Murder (theatre) for Film studies about a week ago, it was pretty good ahah. 
What's the most recent book you've read? Idekk
What's your favorite book genre(s)? ehh
Do you go to the movie theaters often? not anymore
Or do you watch online? na
Did you like South Park? yes
Futurama? yes
Family Guy? yes
American Dad? eh
The Walking Dead? idk
Glee? NO
How I Met Your Mother? eh
Scrubs? eh 
Breaking Bad? yess
Who's your favorite fictional character? idek tbh
What's your OTPs? Frerard whoops
What are your ship? what idk
What show did you like that got cancelled?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/****_and_Dom_in_da_Bungalow I was so heartbroken omf
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yess
Did you like Death Note? yess

*Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question*

Is there life beyond Earth? It's really stupid to think there isn't. There must be, in some form.

Video Games
Are you a gamer? #gamergirl2k14
What is your favorite game? THAT'S A HORRIBLE QUESTION ERM
What is your favorite game series? See above
Favorite genre of games? it's not really a genre but the ones where the storyline isn't totally set, where you can explore a lot.
Which consoles do you own? too many to name I'm lazy
What was the last game you completed? One of the old Proffesor Layton games probably
What are you currently playing? I don't really get set on a game tbh
What upcoming game are you most excited about? none really
What are you planning to play? none again
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? All the dumbass war games that are all the same ffs what

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close ones
Pizza or Pasta? Pastaaaa
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? what even. Aren't they the same to you guys? idk
Movies or Books? Movies ngl
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Dogs
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? neither
Rain or Snow? SNOOOW
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold
Italy or France? italy
U.S. or Canada? Canadia aw
Australia or UK? ffs UK because of the weather but I still hate it 
Skittles or M&Ms? neither
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Summer because hair dye, winter b/c cold
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? a mix??
Drama or Romance? same as above
Video Games or Sports?hahahaha games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? AC

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Yes omfg we barely get taught the essential stuff we need to freaking survive in the damn world ffs
Is college still important to you? eh?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? it's ridiculous
*If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? *Holding grudges/Scared of not being taken seriously/I just don't know enough etc.


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 1, 2014)

Spoiler: answers



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? umm something around 150
Do you hide your status when you're online? Nope.
Why or why not? Don't feel the need to.
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? The Museum and The Basement.
Are you on TBT daily? Yes.
What do you like about TBT? The people.
Best experience on TBT? When sn0wxyuki bought me Merengue <3 
What would you like added to TBT? A board for mafia and roleplays that earns TBT, ruining the entire economy.
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? A Purpl's birthday event.
How did you come up with your username? Purple= favorite color Panda=favorite animal and I don't like the letter "E."
Did you make your own signature? lol no
Did you make your own icon? lol no
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes.
Do you use a posting format? No.
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both.

Personal
What's your full first name? Tyler.
What's your nickname? Ty.
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Not unless they're stupid.
Gender? Male.
What's your heritage? Pasty cri
How old are you? 13.
What age does everyone mistake you for? like 15 lol
How many siblings? 2
Are you mature? nope
Do you hold grudges over people? most definitely
Favorite color? purple
Favorite color scheme? purple and silver
Which state/area/country do you live in? South Carolina.
What do you like about your area? lol idk
What do you like to do in your area? ummm idk
Where have you travelled to? DisneyWorld and thats about it
Are you a grammar police? YES.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Body Electric by Lana Del Rey.
What's a song that gives you good memories? I don't know.
What's your biggest fear? I don't know.
What's your greatest regret? I don't know.
How many friends can you actually trust? Like two.
Ever dyed your hair? no
Have any piercings? NOPE NOPE NOPE NEVER
What color would you like to dye your hair? purple.
Do you share a bedroom? no.
Do you have any allergies? pollen.
What are you allergic to? pollen.
Do you have any pets? A dog and a cat.
If so, what kind of pets do you have? ^
Name and ages of your pets? Peaches(3) is the dog, Claire(4) is the cat
What's your biggest pet peeve? WHEN PEOPLE USE ADJECTIVES TO DESCRIBE VERBS OMF
Do you cook or bake? no.
Do you have any kids? no.
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? yes.
What are your favorite boy names? Nelson and Steven.
What are your favorite girl names? Stella and Stefani.
Do you like sports? nope.
What sports do you play? none.
What sports do you watch? none.
What sports do you dislike? all.
What are your hobbies? everything.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Ummm I don't know?
Do you collect anything? Nope.
What do you collect? Nothing.
What is your main motivation? Nothing.
What's your favorite quote? "Using informal language in formal writing is like wearing stripes with plaid." -Myself
What/Who is your inspiration? Lady GaGa ily
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? FRICKING MY ENTIRE FRICKING STATE IS REDNECK AND LIKES COUNTRY MUSIC BUT I DONT KNOW HOW IT SUCKS
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? One time I saw the google earth truck.
When's the last time you cried? Like today but that was bc i got something in my eye so
Ever been depressed? no
Why? no
Are you happy now? yes
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? my face is kinda ugly and so are my teeth

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? Good
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Gay.
Why do you think they label you as that? Because I have a different personality than douchebags.
What's your religious view? Christian.
What's your most embarrassing moment? like my entire elementary school life fml
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? whaddya mean
What makes you cringe about yourself? my teeth are rly ugly and im kinda fat
What's your most awkward moment? THE PUBERTY TALK WE HAVE EVERY YEAR OMF
Have you ever done drugs? no
Do you think common interests are important? i guess????
Do you get jealous easily? yes
Do you like attention? yes
Do you like getting sympathy? yes
Are you an introvert or extrovert? extrovert
What curse word do you say most often? sh!t
Are you scared of dying? well duh
What kind of camera do you use? the camera on my laptop
Where is your dream house located? idk
If you could fast forward your life, would you? probs
Would you call yourself smart? Yes
What was the last meal or food you cooked? ummmm idk
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? if they were a ****/***** to me or if i was broke
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? i dont bc i am poor
What issues are you facing in life right now? puberty
What is the longest you could go without a soda? LIKE AN HOUR
What was the last piece of candy you ate? umm chocolate i guess
What's your stupidest purchase? one time i had the choice between buying a twenty dollar sweatshirt and a ten dollar shirt and whichever one i didnt choose my mom would buy and i chose the sweatshirt fml
What is your earliest memory? my 4th birthday
Do you lie to make people feel better? yes
Do you have/want tattoos? NOPE NOPE NOPE NEVER
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? NOPE
Do you hate anyone? YEP
Do you constantly doubt yourself? kinda

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? birthed
Why should people be jealous of you? bc im just fricking gr9
What are your true talents? Writing
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: tbh i dont know how
What are your best traits? so sexy
How are you a good friend? bc i am always there for my bffs
How are you a good person? idk
What are your aspirations? i wanna become an english teacher
Do you know any party tricks? nope
If so, what party tricks can you do? nope
10 random facts about you:
i own too many panda items
see above
see above
see above
see above
see above
see above
see above
see above
see above

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? TBT, TBT, TBT
Do you have an ask.fm? nope
Do you have a snapchat? nope
What's your instagram? dont have one
How many followers do you have? 0
How many are you following? 0
Do you like for like? no
Do you like for follow? no
What's your twitter? dont have one
How many followers do you have? 0
How many are you following? 0
Do you follow for follow? no
Do you unfollow for unfollow? no
Do you follow to unfollow? no
Snapchat or Kik? kik
Do you still use skype? no
Facebook or Google+? Google+
Twitter or Instagram? Twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? #lynchPurpl2k14
What's a social media you hate? Snapchat
What's a social media you love? idk
What social media are you addicted to? none
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your instagram theme? none
What's your tumblr theme? none
What's your twitter theme? none

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? yes
Do you like TV shows? yes
Do you like reading books? yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? Frozen probs
What's your all-time favorite TV series? idk
What's your all-time favorite book series? Harry Potter
What's your all-time favorite book? idk
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idk
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Frozen
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Duck Dynasty o my jesus
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? idk
Favorite actor? Johnny Depp
Favorite actress? Angelina Jolie
What TV show genre(s) do you like? crime shows
What movie genre(s) do you like? idk
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? idk
What movie made you cry the most? FAT ALBERT
What TV series made you cry the most? idk
What book made you cry the most? idk
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? yes
Favorite Disney movie? Frozen
Least favorite Disney movie? BRAVE
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? BRAVE
What is the stupidest book you've read? Tunnels
What's the most recent film you've seen? Frozen
What's the most recent book you've read? The future of us
What's your favorite book genre(s)? dystopian societies and ****
Do you go to the movie theaters often? yes
Or do you watch online? yes
Favorite movie on netflix? mulan
Who is your favorite author? idk
Hard cover or paperback? Hard Cover
What was the longest book you read? idk
Do you listen to audio books? good heavens no
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? no i do the opposite
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? idk
What upcoming book are you most excited for? idk
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? idk
Did you like The Fosters? no
Did you like Lost? Havent seen it
Did you like Prison Break? havent seen it
Did you like Heroes? yes
Did you like Hannibal? yes
Did you like South Park? no
Futurama? no
Family Guy? no
American Dad? no
The Walking Dead? yes
Glee? meh
How I Met Your Mother? ending sucked
Scrubs? no
Breaking Bad? yes
Who's your favorite fictional character? idk
What's your OTPs? idk
What are your ship? idk
What show did you like that got cancelled? idk
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? The Walking Dead
How long does it take you to read a book? 7ever
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Frozen
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? YES
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? book yes movie **** no
Who's an overrated actor? idk
Who's an overrated actress? idk
Who's an underrated actor? idk
Who's an underrated actress? idk
What's an underrated book series? idk
What's an underrated TV series? idk
What's an underrated movie? idk
Do you like anime? yes
What's your favorite anime? Soul Eater
What anime genre(s) do you like? comedy
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto
Did you like Death Note? YES
Did you like Soul Eater? YES
Did you like Vampire Knight? havent seen it
Did you like Dragonball? no
Shakugan no Shana? no
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? havent seen it
Nisekoi? havent seen it
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? havent seen it
Clannad? yes
School Days? havent seen it
Do you like manga? meh
Manga or anime? anime
What manga genre(s) do you like? idk
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?


i gave up


----------



## horan (Jun 2, 2014)

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? <500
Do you hide your status when you're online? no
Why or why not? idk how
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? acnl lmfao
Are you on TBT daily? yeeeeah
What do you like about TBT? i don't know. i JUST LIKE IT lol
Best experience on TBT? idk
What would you like added to TBT? idk
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? idk
How did you come up with your username? because i like Niall Horan a lot
Did you make your own signature? i edited the gif so.
Did you make your own icon? no i took it from Liam Payne's instagram
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? ya
Do you use a posting format? nah
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? i made a couple of threads, but mostly i post on other people's

Personal
What's your full first name? Kody
What's your nickname? ummmm ppl in my family have called me Koko or Kokomo since i was a little kid, but idr have others
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? yES PPL SPELL IT AS "CODY" and they also think i'm a boy like i'm sORRY MY PARENTS NAMED ME THIS
Gender? i'm a girl
What's your heritage? i am mostly German and Scottish. i've got some Romani in me too
How old are you? 19
What age does everyone mistake you for? like 15 lmfao
How many siblings? older sister and younger brother
Are you mature? depending on the situation
Do you hold grudges over people? yesss
Favorite color? purple
Favorite color scheme? liTERALLY DIFFERENT SHADES OF PURPLE MY WHOLE ROOM IS LIKE 50 SHADES OF PURPLE
Which state/area/country do you live in? the bay area of California
What do you like about your area? trees, weather
What do you like to do in your area? idk i like to go to state parks bc FORESTS AND TREES
Where have you travelled to? DISNEYLAND, the coast, San Francisco, Sacramento. i've been to Nevada like twice and Oregon once.
Are you a grammar police? dePENDS
What's a song that you recently got tired of? "Turn Down For What" it's like rly annoying and my brother is always singing and i've never actually heard it. like god i don't waNT TO
What's a song that gives you good memories? hmm not sure... probably something by Fall Out Boy or 1D lmfao
What's your biggest fear? THE DARK, DYING, A LOT OF THINGS
What's your greatest regret? everything i did in high school bc of my anxiety issues
How many friends can you actually trust? no
Ever dyed your hair? SO MANY TIMES. currently it's like half bleached bc i'm growing it out. i like dying it though and i wanna go back to purple or pink
Have any piercings? just my septum bc my ears are too sensitive for piercings.
What color would you like to dye your hair? PURPLE
Do you share a bedroom? no. i did for 18 years though and i'm glad i don't anymore lol
Do you have any allergies? yeah
What are you allergic to? i'm allergic to mosquitoes??? which just means that my bites swell up hell big and i used to take medicine for it, but now i just take benadryl when it happens because that medicine messed me up lol. and prob pollen
Do you have any pets? yes!!!
If so, what kind of pets do you have? 2 dogs
Name and ages of your pets? a two year old American Bulldog named Annabel and a three year old German Shepard named Roy
What's your biggest pet peeve? certain noises set me off. i'm not sure how to describe it though.
Do you cook or bake? no i hate it
Do you have any kids? no
If yes, do you want any more kids? n/a
If no, do you want any kids? yeah, i think they're lil cuties
What are your favorite boy names? Levi, Jude, Phoenix, Elijah, Chance and Nicolai and i'd prob only use the last on a baby bc the others i used for rp characters
What are your favorite girl names? Sage, Kennedy and Audrey and probably only the last would be for a baby bc i used them for rp characters lmfao
Do you like sports? nope
What sports do you play? none
What sports do you watch? none
What sports do you dislike? all of them
What are your hobbies? writing, reading, rping
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? ART BECAUSE I CAN'T DRAW LOL
Do you collect anything? sorta
What do you collect? i have hella 1D stuff and hella turtle things and idr collect them. my family just buys them for me all the time
What is your main motivation? nothing
What's your favorite quote? probably "It's not about forcing happiness. It's about not letting sadness win." from "Local Man Ruins Everything" by The Wonder Years. i want it tattooed on me so badly. that or "You are what you love, not who loves you" from "Save Rock and Roll" by Fall Out Boy
What/Who is your inspiration? this is dUMB BUT PETE WENTZ PROBABLY
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? anime??//
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? when i was like 6, i was on the news for giving a speech at a strike and then 10 years later, i had a rly popular fanfic so there's that
When's the last time you cried? um a couple days ago
Ever been depressed? ha yeah
Why? bc it happens??
Are you happy now? ehhh
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? i would wanna not be so anxious if i could help it

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? normal??? we aren't like super close but i love them and i talk to them a lot???
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? weird lol
Why do you think they label you as that? bc i don't talk to a lot of ppl
What's your religious view? none
What's your most embarrassing moment? i don't know. i get embarrassed easily.
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? hmm i'm not sure actually
What makes you cringe about yourself? a lot bc anxiety lol
What's your most awkward moment? EVERYTHING IN MY LIFE
Have you ever done drugs? no
Do you think common interests are important? yeah
Do you get jealous easily? yeah
Do you like attention? depends
Do you like getting sympathy? not really
Are you an introvert or extrovert? introvert
What curse word do you say most often? does hella count bc i don't think it does.... ummmmm sh-t
Are you scared of dying? yes
What kind of camera do you use? webcam or iphone camera lol
Where is your dream house located? San Francisco
If you could fast forward your life, would you? ummm if i could have a degree and a good job hyfr
Would you call yourself smart? sorta
What was the last meal or food you cooked? bagel bites
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? none bc it's part of their salary!!!!
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? anything cute tbh. i like to get stuff related to things i like..... v descriptive ikr
What issues are you facing in life right now? anxiety
What is the longest you could go without a soda? however long i needed to. i drink it everyday but i could also not
What was the last piece of candy you ate? ummm those little sour watermelon thingies. they're my fav
What's your stupidest purchase? i got a skateboard for my 16th bday that i never used... so that
What is your earliest memory? swimming in the pool right before my second bday or my brother getting born right after it (bc i remember getting in trouble from my mom for sitting on the dirty hospital floor then she gave me a doll omg)
Do you lie to make people feel better? YES
Do you have/want tattoos? yeah
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? i have a turtle with a rose on its shell near my collarbone and quotation marks on my wrists bc i thought it'd be cute lmfao
Do you hate anyone? yes lol
Do you constantly doubt yourself? yes

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? i made it to 19 lol
Why should people be jealous of you? no reason at all
What are your true talents? i think i'm good at writing ok
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: nice, smart, caring, compassionate, funny (I THINK MY JOKES ARE FUNNY BUT
What are your best traits? umm i'm nice and i care about ppl and rly the world in general??
How are you a good friend? i encourage ppl and i try to make them feel better about themselves even when i can't feel good about myself and i kind of care more about my friends than me
How are you a good person? hmm i'm not sure.......
What are your aspirations? i wanna write a book and help nature out somehow????
Do you know any party tricks? no
If so, what party tricks can you do? none
10 random facts about you: i have blue eyes, i'm 5'2, i rp like all the time, i love Peter Pan and have a wall in my bedroom decorated in all Peter Pan stuff, i watched all 4 seasons of Bob's Burgers in less than a week, i saw Big Time Rush in concert once because i was one of the like 5 people that liked them, my first mAJOR celebrity crush was Brendon Urie and then Kevin Jonas, i once had 50+ Jonas Brothers posters up in my bedroom, i have a Mater nightlight, I ACTUALLY LIKED CARS 2

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr, Twitter, that's it
Do you have an ask.fm? no
Do you have a snapchat? yes
What's your instagram?  idk i don't rly use it
How many followers do you have? um 5 lmfao
How many are you following? 5
Do you like for like? no i don't like anything
Do you like for follow? no
What's your twitter? i don't wanna put it here
How many followers do you have? idek
How many are you following? like 70 mostly band boys
Do you follow for follow? no
Do you unfollow for unfollow? no
Do you follow to unfollow? no
Snapchat or Kik? i have both lmfao
Do you still use skype? no
Facebook or Google+? no
Twitter or Instagram? twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? noneeee
What's a social media you hate? i have a love/hate relationship w tumblr.... i like to use it but i don't like a lot of the ppl there
What's a social media you love? tumblr lmfao
What social media are you addicted to? tumblr
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your instagram theme? i didn't even know that was a thing wow
What's your tumblr theme? boys and puppies and idk it's my personal
What's your twitter theme? noNE IT'S A PERSONAL THING

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? no
Do you like TV shows? yes
Do you like reading books? yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? Peter Pan, Little Shop of Horrors, both Cars movies and both Monsters Inc movies
What's your all-time favorite TV series? ok it's Big Time Rush, The LA Complex, King of the Hill, American Dad, Bob's Burgers and Hemlock Grove
What's your all-time favorite book series? i don't have one
What's your all-time favorite book? _To Kill a Mockingbird_
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idk i don't watch a lot movies
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? hmm Peter Pan
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Supernatural. can't get into it
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? American Dad bc i watch it every night on Netflix.
Favorite actor? idk i love Landon Liboiron i think i might watch Terra Nova for him
Favorite actress? idt i have one
What TV show genre(s) do you like? ???? cartoons maybe ???? tEEN DRAMA
What movie genre(s) do you like? not rly any
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? ???
What movie made you cry the most? RATATOUILLE BYE
What TV series made you cry the most? umm i cried during the King of the Hill finale dON'T LOOK AT ME
What book made you cry the most? i cried during_ City of Glass_
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? no
Favorite Disney movie? PETER PAN, CARS, MONSTERS INC
Least favorite Disney movie? is there one i don't like..... i don't think so
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? Rubber.... it was also good........ but such a dumb concept
What is the stupidest book you've read? i don't finish  the ones i hate so
What's the most recent film you've seen? god i don't even remember maybe Brave??? oooh that's not true. i just remembered i watched This Is Us with my mom the other day
What's the most recent book you've read? Hemlock Grove
What's your favorite book genre(s)? urban fantasy
Do you go to the movie theaters often? no
Or do you watch online? yes
Favorite movie on netflix? Rubber
Who is your favorite author? hmmm i'm not sure
Hard cover or paperback? i like ebooks best, but it doesn't matter to me whether it's hardcover or paperback when i have a physical book
What was the longest book you read? the 4th Harry Potter aka the only Harry Potter i ever read comes to mind. i don't pay attention to book length lol
Do you listen to audio books? no 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? i read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? idkdkdkdkdk
What upcoming book are you most excited for? idk
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? SEASON 2 OF HEMLOCK GROVE HYFR
Did you like The Fosters? never watched
Did you like Lost? never watched
Did you like Prison Break? never watched
Did you like Heroes? never watched
Did you like Hannibal? never watched
Did you like South Park? no
Futurama? no
Family Guy? sometimes
American Dad? YES I LOVE IT
The Walking Dead? never watched
Glee? up until season 3
How I Met Your Mother? NO I HATE IT I CAN'T WATCH IT ANYMORE
Scrubs? never watched
Breaking Bad? no
Who's your favorite fictional character? JAMES DIAMOND FROM BIG TIME RUSH BYE or Peter Rumancek from Hemlock Grove
What's your OTPs? i have too many and i don't wanna talk about it bc it's nvr canon
What are your ship? a lot
What show did you like that got cancelled? THE LA COMPLEX GOD I'M STILL ANGRY
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Hemlock Grove lol
How long does it take you to read a book? not long if i like it
What movie do you recommend to everyone? not rly any ummm maybe Rubber
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? i read the first book.... hated it so i never saw the movie
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? saw all the movies, read the fourth book. not a fan
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? i read the first book. not a fan
Who's an overrated actor? ANDREW GARFIELD
Who's an overrated actress? JENNIFER LAWRENCE
Who's an underrated actor? idk
Who's an underrated actress? idk
What's an underrated book series? idk
What's an underrated TV series? HEMLOCK GROVE
What's an underrated movie? idk
Do you like anime? no
What's your favorite anime? none
What anime genre(s) do you like? none 
Naruto or Bleach? none
Did you like Death Note? never watched
Did you like Soul Eater? never watched
Did you like Vampire Knight? never watched
Did you like Dragonball? never watched
Shakugan no Shana? never watched
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? never watched
Nisekoi? never watched
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? never watched
Clannad? never watched
School Days? never watched
Do you like manga? no
Manga or anime? neither
What manga genre(s) do you like? none
What manga do you want to become an anime? none
What manga are you currently reading? none
What anime are you currently watching? none

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? sort of yeah
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? umm no i didn't ever hear about this before
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? to a point. ppl are corrupt everywhere so
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? yes, the public school system sucks. at my high school, you could either take honors or super low classes. there was no happy medium.
What do you think about North Korea? i do not
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? none
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? yes????
Is there life beyond Earth? idk about aliens
Is there an afterlife? hmm i dunno
Do you believe in magic? DISNEY MAGIC!!! lol but nah
Do you believe in ghosts? YES

Video Games
Are you a gamer? sometimes
What is your favorite game? every Animal Crossing, most Harvest Moons, Rune Factory 4
What is your favorite game series? ANIMAL CROSSING
Favorite genre of games? idk cute ones??
Which consoles do you own? geez... Xbox 360, PS3, Wii, Wii U, 3DS
Did you like Resident Evil? no
Final Fantasy? sorta
Call of Duty? no
Little Big Planet? sorta
What was the last game you completed? lmfao NONE
What are you currently playing? Animal Crossing New Leaf lol
What upcoming game are you most excited about? none???
What are you planning to play? idk
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? idk

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? few
Pizza or Pasta? pasta
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
Movies or Books? books
Red or Blue? red
Pink or Purple? purple
Black or White? black
Dogs or Cats? doggies
Hamsters or Mice? hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? guinea pigs omg i love them
Chinchillas or Ferrets? chinchillas
Rain or Snow? rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold
Italy or France? italy
U.S. or Canada? us
Australia or UK? i don't really like either god.... UK BECAUSE AUSTRALIA HAS SCARY SPIDERS
Skittles or M&Ms? skittles
Autumn or Spring? spring
Winter or Summer? summer
Public School or Home school? home lol
Horror or Comedy? comedy
Drama or Romance? romance
Video Games or Sports? video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? ANIMAL CROSSING

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? yes
Is college still important to you? sort of lol i'm gonna go
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? it sucks idk
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? ......rly


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
 How many TBT bells do you have? I`m not sure, probably a lot, I never use them.
 Do you hide your status when you're online? No.
 Why or why not? Don`t care either way, what can happen?
 Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Probably the Animal Crossing part, but also Brewster`s cafe.
 Are you on TBT daily? Not anymore.
 What do you like about TBT? The vastness, many users and a relaxed atmosphere.
 Best experience on TBT? Nothing really. I post in anonimity mostly.
 What would you like added to TBT? Nothing, great like it is.
 What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Maybe tournaments for games like Mario Kart or something? Is that possible?
 How did you come up with your username? Name of a familymember+abbrieviation of my country (NLD=Netherlands)
 Did you make your own signature? Yes
 Did you make your own icon? Kinda, it comes from a pokersite, but I dressed my avatar in it.
 Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No.
 Do you use a posting format? Ehm, what? I`m a noob.
 Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I just post.

Personal
 What's your full first name? Haico
 What's your nickname? Haic
 Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? Always
 Gender? Male
 What's your heritage? Not sure I understand the way this is meant.
 How old are you? 32
 What age does everyone mistake you for? Surprisingly mostly older in behaviour, younger in appearance.
 How many siblings? 1
 Are you mature? very.
 Do you hold grudges over people? yes
 Favorite color? red
 Favorite color scheme? none?
 Which state/area/country do you live in? Netherlands
 What do you like about your area? Relatively safe.
 What do you like to do in your area? I like to cycle.
 Where have you travelled to? Many places.
 Are you a grammar police? Hell no.
 What's a song that you recently got tired of? Happy.
 What's a song that gives you good memories? Het Regent Zonnestralen (Acda & De Munnik)
 What's your biggest fear? The fear itself.
 What's your greatest regret? Everything fear stopped me from doing/accomplishing.
 How many friends can you actually trust? 0
 Ever dyed your hair? No
 Have any piercings? No
 What color would you like to dye your hair? None, I prefer it shaved. 
 Do you share a bedroom? Nope.
 Do you have any allergies? No
 What are you allergic to? Nothing.
 Do you have any pets? Nope.
 If so, what kind of pets do you have? Not relative.
 Name and ages of your pets? Same.
 What's your biggest pet peeve? Talking to much.
 Do you cook or bake? Sometimes.
 Do you have any kids? No.
 If yes, do you want any more kids? -
 If no, do you want any kids? Yes
 What are your favorite boy names? Dani?l
 What are your favorite girl names? Elisa
 Do you like sports? Yes
 What sports do you play? Nothing anymore competitive, just for fun (cycling, football, badminton, swimming, etc)
 What sports do you watch? Almost everything, except the girly sports.
 What sports do you dislike? The girly ones (ballet, korfbal, stuff like that. Also the real macho ones, like fighting stuff.
 What are your hobbies? Poker, movies, reading, music, sports.
 What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Collecting, my work, psychology, philosophy.
 Do you collect anything? Yes
 What do you collect? Coins.
 What is your main motivation? I`ll die anyways, so lets hang around a bit longer.
 What's your favorite quote? With everything I say it is exactly like with religion; you should take it all seriously, but not all to literally.
 What/Who is your inspiration? Plato.
 Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Hmm... reality tv?
 What's the closest you've ever been to fame? Been in the paper when I almost died. 
 When's the last time you cried? Don`t remember.
 Ever been depressed? Hell yeah.
 Why? Long story.
 Are you happy now? No.
 What do you wish you can improve about yourself? More social, better in making friends (and keeping them).

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
 What's your relationship with your parents like? Bad.
 Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Loser, ugly, etc.
 Why do you think they label you as that? They don`t know any better, ill informed.
 What's your religious view? None, slightly believe in a form of reincarnation (spirit that lives on forever).
 What's your most embarrassing moment? Being pantsed when Climbing out of a big swimming pool when I was a kid.
 What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? Huh?
 What makes you cringe about yourself? Fear.
 What's your most awkward moment? Countless when it involves other people/
 Have you ever done drugs? Not really no, unless you count medication.
 Do you think common interests are important? Depends.
 Do you get jealous easily? Yes
 Do you like attention? No but secretly maybe yes? I dunno. Depends what kind of attention.
 Do you like getting sympathy? No. Its pretty much never sincere anyways. So keep it.
 Are you an introvert or extrovert? Introvert.
 What curse word do you say most often? ****.
 Are you scared of dying? Yes and no. Complicated. 
 What kind of camera do you use? Errr... I don`t know, I`d have to check?
 Where is your dream house located? Amsterdam 
 If you could fast forward your life, would you? Probably.
 Would you call yourself smart? I would, yes.
 What was the last meal or food you cooked? A rice dish, called chicken tandoori.
 In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? Pretty much never, unless they are exceptionally rude.
 What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Cards, books, that kinda stuff.
 What issues are you facing in life right now? Big ones.
 What is the longest you could go without a soda? Not long.
 What was the last piece of candy you ate? Ehm... I barely ever eat candy, does chewing gum count?
 What's your stupidest purchase? Cycling shorts, I never wear them because they look horrible on me.
 What is your earliest memory? Playing checkers in the hospital.
 Do you lie to make people feel better? Yes.
 Do you have/want tattoos? Yes.
 If yes, what are they and what do they mean? One of Nirvana, quatation: "I`m so happy cause today I found my friends, they are in my head." Selfexplanatory.
 Do you hate anyone? Several people, yes, but they earned it.
 Do you constantly doubt yourself? Always.

Brag About Yourself
 Greatest achievement in life? Still alive.
 Why should people be jealous of you? No reasons for that.
 What are your true talents? Poker, listening and reflective thinking.
 Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: Warm to those that matter.
 What are your best traits? Loyalty, honesty.
 How are you a good friend? Ask my friends (who don`t exist).
 How are you a good person? I treat people a hell of a lot better then how they have treated me. 
 What are your aspirations? Change psychological Healthcare.
 Do you know any party tricks? Nope
 If so, what party tricks can you do? None.
 10 random facts about you: I`m a social worker. I lived in the same city all my life. I was once asked to join a pro poker team but declined. My favourite football team is AFC Ajax. Amsterdam is my dream city. I`ve had more psychiatrists then girlfriends. I love and care for my family intensly. I'm very unhappy with the way I look. I love icecream. I love the song "Used to love her" from Guns 'N Roses. 

Social Media
 What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
 Do you have an ask.fm?
 Do you have a snapchat?
 What's your instagram?
 How many followers do you have?
 How many are you following?
 Do you like for like?
 Do you like for follow?
 What's your twitter?
 How many followers do you have?
 How many are you following?
 Do you follow for follow?
 Do you unfollow for unfollow?
 Do you follow to unfollow?
 Snapchat or Kik?
 Do you still use skype?
 Facebook or Google+?
 Twitter or Instagram?
 What's a hashtag you hate?
 What's a social media you hate?
 What's a social media you love?
 What social media are you addicted to?
 Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
 What's your instagram theme?
 What's your tumblr theme?
 What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
 Do you like movies?
 Do you like TV shows?
 Do you like reading books?
 What's your all-time favorite movie?
 What's your all-time favorite TV series?
 What's your all-time favorite book series?
 What's your all-time favorite book?
 What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
 What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
 What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
 What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
 Favorite actor?
 Favorite actress?
 What TV show genre(s) do you like?
 What movie genre(s) do you like?
 What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
 What movie made you cry the most?
 What TV series made you cry the most?
 What book made you cry the most?
 Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
 Favorite Disney movie?
 Least favorite Disney movie?
 What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
 What is the stupidest book you've read?
 What's the most recent film you've seen?
 What's the most recent book you've read?
 What's your favorite book genre(s)?
 Do you go to the movie theaters often?
 Or do you watch online?
 Favorite movie on netflix?
 Who is your favorite author?
 Hard cover or paperback?
 What was the longest book you read?
 Do you listen to audio books? 
 When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
 What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
 What upcoming book are you most excited for?
 What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
 Did you like The Fosters?
 Did you like Lost?
 Did you like Prison Break?
 Did you like Heroes?
 Did you like Hannibal?
 Did you like South Park?
 Futurama?
 Family Guy?
 American Dad?
 The Walking Dead?
 Glee?
 How I Met Your Mother?
 Scrubs?
 Breaking Bad?
 Who's your favorite fictional character?
 What's your OTPs?
 What are your ship?
 What show did you like that got cancelled?
 What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
 How long does it take you to read a book?
 What movie do you recommend to everyone?
 Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
 Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
 Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
 Who's an overrated actor?
 Who's an overrated actress?
 Who's an underrated actor?
 Who's an underrated actress?
 What's an underrated book series?
 What's an underrated TV series?
 What's an underrated movie?
 Do you like anime?
 What's your favorite anime?
 What anime genre(s) do you like? 
 Naruto or Bleach?
 Did you like Death Note?
 Did you like Soul Eater?
 Did you like Vampire Knight?
 Did you like Dragonball?
 Shakugan no Shana?
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
 Nisekoi?
 Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
 Clannad?
 School Days?
 Do you like manga?
 Manga or anime?
 What manga genre(s) do you like?
 What manga do you want to become an anime?
 What manga are you currently reading?
 What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
 Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
 Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
 Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
 Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
 What do you think about North Korea?
 What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
 Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
 Is there life beyond Earth?
 Is there an afterlife?
 Do you believe in magic?
 Do you believe in ghosts?

Video Games
 Are you a gamer?
 What is your favorite game?
 What is your favorite game series?
 Favorite genre of games?
 Which consoles do you own?
 Did you like Resident Evil?
 Final Fantasy?
 Call of Duty?
 Little Big Planet?
 What was the last game you completed?
 What are you currently playing?
 What upcoming game are you most excited about?
 What are you planning to play?
 What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
 Few close friends or many friends?
 Pizza or Pasta?
 Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
 Movies or Books?
 Red or Blue?
 Pink or Purple?
 Black or White?
 Dogs or Cats?
 Hamsters or Mice?
 Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
 Chinchillas or Ferrets?
 Rain or Snow?
 Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
 Italy or France?
 U.S. or Canada?
 Australia or UK?
 Skittles or M&Ms?
 Autumn or Spring?
 Winter or Summer?
 Public School or Home school?
 Horror or Comedy?
 Drama or Romance?
 Video Games or Sports?
 Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

Serious
 Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
 Is college still important to you?
 Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
 If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?


----------



## epona (Jun 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 343 (more after I post this)
Do you hide your status when you're online? no
Why or why not? i didn't even know you could ahhaha
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? brewster's cafe, ACNL, re-tail
Are you on TBT daily? i guess, not for long each day though, just browsing
What do you like about TBT? it's relevant to my interests
Best experience on TBT? i don't really have any haha
What would you like added to TBT? a better notification system; it takes me a very long time to realise i have a new PM
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? i don't know haha
How did you come up with your username? it's link's horse and my town name
Did you make your own signature? yes, MS paint home job right there
Did you make your own icon? it's a picture of me yo
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? nope
Do you use a posting format? nope
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? both

Personal
What's your full first name? Lillie Anna
What's your nickname? Annie
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? yeah, people spell Lillie wrong all the time (Lily, Lilly etc.)
Gender? female
What's your heritage? irish through and through, if you go back about 8 centuries you can trace my family back to france but who has time for that
How old are you? 18
What age does everyone mistake you for? 20 usually, sometimes like 16 though which is odd
How many siblings? four
Are you mature? yeah i guess 
Do you hold grudges over people? yes, i shouldn't but i do
Favorite color? mint green
Favorite color scheme? mint green and white or mint green and pale pink
Which state/area/country do you live in? ireland, dublin city
What do you like about your area? i like the city, i like the diversity when it comes to people and cultures
What do you like to do in your area? go to the cinema, walk on the quays
Where have you travelled to? canada, italy, france, spain, holland, germany, america, australia, new zealand, morocco, vietnam, singapore
Are you a grammar police? no not at all
What's a song that you recently got tired of? i can't think of one haha uh A.M. 180 i guess
What's a song that gives you good memories? don't trust me
What's your biggest fear? bugs, god i hate bugs 
What's your greatest regret? dying my hair back dark
How many friends can you actually trust? 0 lol
Ever dyed your hair? yes, too many times (it's falling out)
Have any piercings? yeah
What color would you like to dye your hair? i'd like to go back white-blonde
Do you share a bedroom? no
Do you have any allergies? yeah
What are you allergic to?  giant rhubarb and petit filous yoghurt
Do you have any pets? yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have? one dog, he's a yorkshire terrier
Name and ages of your pets? pippin, 8 years old
What's your biggest pet peeve? when people burp and don't say excuse me OR people asking questions during movies
Do you cook or bake? i can do both and am quite good but i don't do it for fun, no
Do you have any kids? nope i'm 18 cut me some slack
If yes, do you want any more kids? i want kids in the future
If no, do you want any kids? see above
What are your favorite boy names? ezra, james, oliver
What are your favorite girl names? sylvie, abra
Do you like sports? no
What sports do you play? i used to play tennis and gaelic football
What sports do you watch? i watch rugby and tennis
What sports do you dislike? i dislike soccer and boxing
What are your hobbies? playing music, reading, watching movies, playing video games
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? art, tennis, writing
Do you collect anything? yes
What do you collect? cinema tickets
What is your main motivation? meeting new people and wanting to make a good impression on them and not be boring haha
What's your favorite quote? ' Crying is the refuge of plain women but the ruin of pretty ones. '
What/Who is your inspiration? nicole dollanganger
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? going shopping with friends
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? uh i was served at a cafe by joffrey's sister
When's the last time you cried? i'm not sure, last week sometime
Ever been depressed? probably not but i've felt like i have
Why? different reasons, mainly because of my anorexia 
Are you happy now? right now, yeah
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? i wish i could eat without wanting to suffocate myself with a plastic bag

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? quite good, although i keep a lot from them
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? genius
Why do you think they label you as that? i was always smart and quite openly smart in school
What's your religious view? agnostic - don't really care
What's your most embarrassing moment? i can't think of any although i'm sure i have a million
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? none really, i was a bit of a scene kid for a while but never extreme
What makes you cringe about yourself? some of the texts i send and the things i write, oh man also my selfies
What's your most awkward moment? uh right before my first kiss
Have you ever done drugs? yes
Do you think common interests are important? yes but they are not end-game
Do you get jealous easily? yes
Do you like attention? yes
Do you like getting sympathy? yes
Are you an introvert or extrovert? probably an extrovert as i make friends very easily and like being surrounded by others but on the other hand i enjoy spending time by myself too
What curse word do you say most often? f**k lol
Are you scared of dying? kind of
What kind of camera do you use? my phone haha
Where is your dream house located? somewhere in the cotswolds i would imagine
If you could fast forward your life, would you? yeah, just a few years
Would you call yourself smart? yes
What was the last meal or food you cooked? i made an omelette yesterday
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? if they were really rude and insulting
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? postcards
What issues are you facing in life right now? anorexia, exams, change
What is the longest you could go without a soda? indefinitely probably
What was the last piece of candy you ate? a chocolate bar (galaxy)
What's your stupidest purchase? a jack wills dress that i never wear hahah
What is your earliest memory? i honestly don't know, maybe visiting my dad in hospital after his heart attack
Do you lie to make people feel better? yes
Do you have/want tattoos? want
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? i want an outline of the map of the world between my shoulderblades because it looks hella cool and i want to travel; i want neutral milk hotel lyrics somehwere on my back because they are pure poetry; i think maybe a small phoenix rising from the ashes somewhere to symbolise my eating disorder
Do you hate anyone? yeah
Do you constantly doubt yourself? yeah

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? playing a cello solo for the president in the national concert hall
Why should people be jealous of you? i'm really smart and have money haha
What are your true talents? music
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: friendly, pretty, intelligent, independent, strong
What are your best traits? intelligence, outgoing-ness
How are you a good friend? i never cancel plans
How are you a good person? i try to help people when i can
What are your aspirations? i want to be an architect
Do you know any party tricks? a few
If so, what party tricks can you do? i'm double jointed and can do weird things with my tongue hahaha
10 random facts about you: i can't think of 10 sorry too lazy

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? tumblr, facebook, twitter
Do you have an ask.fm? no
Do you have a snapchat? yes
What's your instagram? @skimmedmilkhotel
How many followers do you have? like 94
How many are you following? 29 or something
Do you like for like? no
Do you like for follow? no
What's your twitter? @leafbugs
How many followers do you have? 27 or something
How many are you following? like 46
Do you follow for follow? no
Do you unfollow for unfollow? sometimes
Do you follow to unfollow? no
Snapchat or Kik? snapchat
Do you still use skype? yeah
Facebook or Google+? facebook
Twitter or Instagram? twitter
What's a hashtag you hate? #grunge
What's a social media you hate? youtube
What's a social media you love? twitter
What social media are you addicted to? tumblr
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your instagram theme? idk just my life
What's your tumblr theme? nature and art
What's your twitter theme? life

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? yes
Do you like TV shows? yes
Do you like reading books? yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? fight club
What's your all-time favorite TV series? true blood
What's your all-time favorite book series? twilight hahaha
What's your all-time favorite book? perks of being a wallflower or the great gatsby
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? elf
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? 500 days of summer
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? vampire diaries
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? skins
Favorite actor? brad pitt
Favorite actress? keira knightley
What TV show genre(s) do you like? supernatural, crime, thriller
What movie genre(s) do you like? psychological horror, horror, thriller, crime
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? comedy, romantic comedy
What movie made you cry the most? titanic hahahaha
What TV series made you cry the most? teen wolf gdi
What book made you cry the most? twilight
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? movies yes, books no
Favorite Disney movie? the little mermaid
Least favorite Disney movie? frozen
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? love happens
What is the stupidest book you've read? paper towns
What's the most recent film you've seen? spirited away
What's the most recent book you've read? game of thrones
What's your favorite book genre(s)? come-of-age
Do you go to the movie theaters often? yes
Or do you watch online? both
Favorite movie on netflix? dont have netflix
Who is your favorite author? chuck palahniuk
Hard cover or paperback? hard cover
What was the longest book you read? infinite jest
Do you listen to audio books? no
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? rarely
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? maleficent
What upcoming book are you most excited for? whenever the next game of thrones comes out i guess
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? true blood!!!
Did you like The Fosters? ??? what
Did you like Lost? i did yeah
Did you like Prison Break? no
Did you like Heroes? no
Did you like Hannibal? YES
Did you like South Park? no
Futurama? i guess
Family Guy? no
American Dad? no
The Walking Dead? no
Glee? i used to
How I Met Your Mother? kinda, never got into it
Scrubs? yes
Breaking Bad? no
Who's your favorite fictional character? eric northman
What's your OTPs? eric northman and sookie stackhouse
What are your ship? , will graham and alana bloom, scott mccall and allison argent (sobs), lydia martin and stiles, jessica hanby and jason stackhouse, iddkkk
What show did you like that got cancelled? uh the secret circle hahaha
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? hannibal
How long does it take you to read a book? depends how busy i am
What movie do you recommend to everyone? the wind rises
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? book, not movie
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? both
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? never seen/read
Who's an overrated actor? johnny depp probably although i do like him
Who's an overrated actress? jennifer lawrence
Who's an underrated actor? ed norton
Who's an underrated actress? cant think of anybody hahah
What's an underrated book series? WARRIOR CATS
What's an underrated TV series? i dont really know
What's an underrated movie? i cant think of one haha 
Do you like anime? i like studio ghibli, i dont know much else
What's your favorite anime? idk pokemon hahaha
What anime genre(s) do you like?  ????
Naruto or Bleach? naruto
Did you like Death Note? ????
Did you like Soul Eater? ????
Did you like Vampire Knight? ????
Did you like Dragonball? ?????
Shakugan no Shana? ????
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? ?????
Nisekoi? ????
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? ?????
Clannad? ???????
School Days? ????????
Do you like manga? nah
Manga or anime? anime
What manga genre(s) do you like? ?????
What manga do you want to become an anime? ???????
What manga are you currently reading? ?????
What anime are you currently watching? none

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? yes, i think humans assume too much and we are too arrogant and assured that we know everything about the world when i really don't think we do!!! 2/3rds of the world's oceans are unexplored let that sink in, the world is not as small as social media has led us to believe
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? no, i feel like it would have been somehow proven by now if it were true, in fact i've never even heard this before hahaha
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? not really. i mean there will always be corruption where there is power but there will never be a perfect government so nah, they're doing their best
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? it depends what country we're talking about here. in ireland, the system isn't corrupt but it is unfair. HOWEVER, it is unfair towards everybody, so it works
What do you think about North Korea? very scary i hope they achieve freedom soon
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? i believe that marilyn monroe was killed because of her relationship with JFK idk i don't look into that stuff much
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? yeah, it would definitely have surfaced by now if they hadn't
Is there life beyond Earth? yes definitely!!! there are billions and billions of galaxies and even more suns!!! and infinite planets man the universe is neverending there has to be a planet SOMEWHERE that has the right conditions to host life forces, it's selfish to believe we are alone in this universe
Is there an afterlife? i don't really know, i'd like to think so but i doubt it. i believe in reincarnation, though
Do you believe in magic? aah not the casting spells with magic wand kind of magic but i believe in like fate and destiny and stuff and that's kinda magic
Do you believe in ghosts? nope, i just don't

Video Games
Are you a gamer? probably not enough of a gamer to earn that title, no
What is your favorite game? pokemon heart hold
What is your favorite game series? pokemon
Favorite genre of games? simulation
Which consoles do you own? gamecube, DS, DSLITE, DSi, 3DS, 3DSXL, xbox, PC, wii
Did you like Resident Evil? yea
Final Fantasy? yea
Call of Duty? nah
Little Big Planet? yea
What was the last game you completed? idk i tend to play games that dont need completing
What are you currently playing? animal crossing
What upcoming game are you most excited about? HOENN CONFIRMED
What are you planning to play? HOENN CONFIRMED
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? mario

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? pasta
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
Movies or Books? movies
Red or Blue? blue
Pink or Purple? pink
Black or White? black
Dogs or Cats? dogs
Hamsters or Mice? hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? ferrets
Rain or Snow? snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold weather
Italy or France? france
U.S. or Canada? Canada
Australia or UK? australia
Skittles or M&Ms? skittles
Autumn or Spring? autumn
Winter or Summer? winter
Public School or Home school? public school
Horror or Comedy? horror
Drama or Romance? romance
Video Games or Sports? video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? animal crossing ALTHOUGH THIS WAS A HARD CHOICE

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? yeah
Is college still important to you? yeah
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? i think it's still an important experience and it's always good to further your education
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? fear of getting fat and fear of not being believed


----------



## Rowebear (Jun 4, 2014)

*Took a while but I got mine done.*


Spoiler: Here it is!



*Bell Tree Forums*

How many TBT bells do you have?
☆ 153

Do you hide your status when you're online?
☆ Nah.

Why or why not?
☆Don't have a reason to hide it or not hide it I suppose.

Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
☆ I'm still pretty new so not really anywhere specific.

Are you on TBT daily?
☆ Not really, I'll check it maybe once a day or on and off, but that's because I haven't made any friends here yet.. >.<

What do you like about TBT?
☆ It's nice to have a community of people who love the same thing :3

Best experience on TBT?
☆ N/A

What would you like added to TBT?
☆ N/A

What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
☆ N/A

How did you come up with your username?
☆ Kinda a nickname, not really even sure when it came about. Last name is Rowe, just kinda happened.

Did you make your own signature?
☆ Yes indeeeeed.

Did you make your own icon?
☆ No, it's from an artist on deviantart who's work I enjoy.

Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
☆ No.

Do you use a posting format?
☆ Indeed I do.

Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
☆I mostly just post.


*Personal*
What's your full first name?
☆ Lauren Rowe

What's your nickname?
☆ N/A

Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
☆ I've had people butcher pronouncing my last name a few times.

Gender?
☆ Alien. Nah, I'm a girl.

What's your heritage?
☆ Not really sure.

How old are you?
☆ 18

What age does everyone mistake you for?
☆ They don't.

How many siblings?
☆ One.

Are you mature?
☆ I am, but I can be immature when I feel like it.

Do you hold grudges over people?
☆ Not usually, if I get mad about something I just need a day to cool off.

Favorite color?
☆ Pastel blues and pinks.

Favorite color scheme?
☆ Pastel.

Which state/area/country do you live in?
☆ Niagara Falls, the Canadian side.

What do you like about your area?
☆ Not that much, I'd like to move.

What do you like to do in your area?
☆ Honestly? Stay home.

Where have you travelled to?
☆ NYC, Cape Cod, Dominican, Florida, Californa, South Carolina, Detroit. 

Are you a grammar police?
☆ Sometimes.

What's a song that you recently got tired of?
☆ Spacesonic - ELLEGARDEN

What's a song that gives you good memories?
☆ A.D.T.O.Y - 2PM

What's your biggest fear?
☆ Not being good enough.

What's your greatest regret?
☆ N/A

How many friends can you actually trust?
☆ One.

Ever dyed your hair?
☆ I've dyed my hair almost every possible colour. My favourite was pink underneath with light blue on top.

Have any piercings?
☆ Not even my ears.

What color would you like to dye your hair?
☆ Well I've dyed it almost everything. Lilac would be nice.

Do you share a bedroom?
☆ Only when my boyfriend (Cartoty555 on this site) is here for the weekend.

Do you have any allergies?
☆ I just got allergies this year.

What are you allergic to?
☆Plants, dust, feathers.

Do you have any pets?
☆ My dog passed away last year, no pets since.

If so, what kind of pets do you have?
☆ My dog was a yellow lab.

Name and ages of your pets?
☆Her name was Sandy, she lived to the age of 12.

What's your biggest pet peeve?
☆ Arrogance/rude people. Closed mindedness.

Do you cook or bake?
☆ Occasionally. I made a cake today.

Do you have any kids?
☆ God no.

If yes, do you want any more kids?
☆ N/A

If no, do you want any kids?
☆ No.

What are your favorite boy names?
☆ I'm too lazy to come up with a list because it'd take a while.

What are your favorite girl names?
☆ Same as above.

Do you like sports?
☆ Definitely not.

What sports do you play?
☆ None usually. Tennis and volleyball are fun. I'd love to take up archery.

What sports do you watch?
☆ None.

What sports do you dislike?
☆ Most of them.

What are your hobbies?
☆ Writing, drawing, singing, video games, computer, watching k-dramas, etc.

What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
☆ N/A

Do you collect anything?
☆ Sort of.

What do you collect?
☆Used to collect Coca-Cola memorabilia. I collect records.

What is your main motivation?
☆ I don't have much of that.

What's your favorite quote?
☆ Too hard to answer, too many good quotes.

What/Who is your inspiration?
☆ N/A

Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
☆ Summer. Least favourite season, way too hot. Don't see how people enjoy being hot and sweaty and sticky and ugh.

What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
☆ Published a poem in a book.

When's the last time you cried?
☆ Yesterday.

Ever been depressed?
☆ Yep, I'm on medication for that.

Why?
☆ Rather not dive into that here.

Are you happy now?
☆ I'm working on it. My boyfriend keeps me happy.

What do you wish you can improve about yourself?
☆ My lack of motivation and drive needs to change.


*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic

What's your relationship with your parents like?
☆ It's pretty decent. I don't get to see my dad enough even though we're close.

Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
☆ Artistic.

Why do you think they label you as that?
☆ Because of my hobbies and creations.

What's your religious view?
☆ Ehhhh.. I was raised christian but I no longer have any beliefs.

What's your most embarrassing moment?
☆ Oh dear, who knows.

What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
☆ N/A

What makes you cringe about yourself?
☆ A lot of things. My face mostly.

What's your most awkward moment?
☆ N/A

Have you ever done drugs?
☆ Once.

Do you think common interests are important?
☆ To a certain degree.

Do you get jealous easily?
☆ Absolutely. I don't get angry-jealous though, I just beat myself up when I'm jealous.

Do you like attention?
☆ I suppose, but not in mass quantities.

Do you like getting sympathy?
☆ Not really.

Are you an introvert or extrovert?
☆ Introvert, 100%.

What curse word do you say most often?
☆ The "F" word.

Are you scared of dying?
☆ I can't really say I am, I've wished for it on occasion.

What kind of camera do you use?
☆ I have two. Sony Cybershot, and Nikon Coolpix L820

Where is your dream house located?
☆ South Korea.

If you could fast forward your life, would you?
☆ Depends how life turns out.

Would you call yourself smart?
☆ In some aspects, but not all.

What was the last meal or food you cooked?
☆ Made burgers and rice for lunch.

In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
☆ Arrogant/snobby, bad service.

What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
☆ Shirts, knick-knacks.

What issues are you facing in life right now?
☆ Finding a job.

What is the longest you could go without a soda?
☆ I'm a bit of an addict so...

What was the last piece of candy you ate?
M&Ms.

What's your stupidest purchase?
☆ Ummm, not sure.

What is your earliest memory?
☆ Walking around as a toddler with a Minnie Mouse diaper on my head.

Do you lie to make people feel better?
☆ No.

Do you have/want tattoos?
☆ I'd like them but I probably won't end up with them.

If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
☆ N/A

Do you hate anyone?
☆ No.

Do you constantly doubt yourself?
☆ Yeah. 

*Brag About Yourself* - I'm not gonna answer most of this section.

Greatest achievement in life?
☆ N/A

Why should people be jealous of you?
☆ Because my boyfriend is amazing.

What are your true talents?
☆ N/A

Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
☆ N/A

What are your best traits?
☆ Honest. Caring. Loyal. Laid back.

How are you a good friend?
☆ N/A

How are you a good person?
☆ N/A

What are your aspirations?
☆ N/A

Do you know any party tricks?
☆ N/A

If so, what party tricks can you do?
☆ N/A

10 random facts about you:
☆ N/A

*Social Media*

What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
☆ Facebook, Twitter, Instagram. Not sure if Reddit counts.

Do you have an ask.fm?
☆ I haven't used it in forever.

Do you have a snapchat?
☆ Yes: michyeosseoyo

What's your instagram?
celestial_hysteria

How many followers do you have?
☆ 45

How many are you following?
☆ 183

Do you like for like?
☆ No. I like pictures that I actually like.

Do you like for follow?
☆ No.

What's your twitter?
☆ @autumn_leessang

How many followers do you have?
☆ 108

How many are you following?
☆ 154

Do you follow for follow?
☆ I follow back if your twitter is interesting.

Do you unfollow for unfollow?
☆ No, that's ********.

Do you follow to unfollow?
☆ What's the point in that..?

Snapchat or Kik?
☆ Snapchat.

Do you still use skype?
☆ I still have it but I don't use it really.

Facebook or Google+?
☆ Facebook. I don't know anyone that actually usesd Google+

Twitter or Instagram?
☆ Twitter.

What's a hashtag you hate?
☆ #yolo #swag

What's a social media you hate?
☆ I don't really hate any.

What's a social media you love?
☆ Twitter. Tumblr.

What social media are you addicted to?
☆ Twitter.

Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
☆ Tumblr.

What's your instagram theme?
☆ It has no theme.

What's your tumblr theme?
☆ http://celestial-hysteria.tumblr.com  Find out for yourself.

What's your twitter theme?
☆ No theme.


*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!

Do you like movies?
☆ Yep.

Do you like TV shows?
☆ Yep.

Do you like reading books?
☆ I love reading, I haven't been reading nearly enough lately.

What's your all-time favorite movie?
☆ That's a really hard question. Stand By Me is pretty great. I know it word for word.
Lord Of the Rings/ The Hobbit.
Werewolf Boy (Korean film)

What's your all-time favorite TV series?
☆ I'll name a few. Doctor Who, American Horror Story, Dexter, I Love Lucy, Running Man, Hannibal, Portlandia.

What's your all-time favorite book series?
☆ Flowers In The Attic series by V.C. Andrews.

What's your all-time favorite book?
☆ Tie between "Flowers In The Attic" by V.C. Andrews, and "Pretty Things" by Sara Manning

What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
☆ Shawshank Redemption. Seriously so boring.

What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
☆ Werewolf Boy.

What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
☆ Any reality show involving singing or a bunch of people staying in a house.

What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
☆ Korean dramas. AHS. Doctor Who.

Favorite actor?
☆ N/A

Favorite actress?
☆ N/A

What TV show genre(s) do you like?
☆ Psychological, thriller, mystery, sci-fi, comedy, dark themed shows, crime.

What movie genre(s) do you like?
☆ Psychological, comedy, romance, sci-fi, indie, dark films, pretty much the same as above.

What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
☆ With TV shows it's hard to say, I'm not big on dramatic movies because they're usually quite long and slow.

What movie made you cry the most?
☆ Star Watching Dog (Japanese film). Seriously. I CRIED SO HARRRRRDDD ; w;

What TV series made you cry the most?
☆ Korean dramas. Doesn't really matter which one. They all make me cry.

What book made you cry the most?
☆ I cried when I finished the Flowers In The Attic series.

Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
☆ Movies and shows I'm a bit easy to cry, not books though.

Favorite Disney movie?
☆ That's a hard one.. Uhm.. No idea.

Least favorite Disney movie?
☆ Hunchback of Notre Dame, Hercules

What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
☆ N/A

What is the stupidest book you've read?
☆ N/A

What's the most recent film you've seen?
☆ Some movie on the movie channels..

What's the most recent book you've read?
☆ Doctor Sleep by Stephen King

What's your favorite book genre(s)?
☆ Uhh, tough to say.

Do you go to the movie theaters often?
☆ Not really.

Or do you watch online?
☆ Mostly.

Favorite movie on netflix?
☆ I don't use Netflix, I see no need to pay to watch what I can find free online.

Who is your favorite author?
☆ V.C. Andrews

Hard cover or paperback?
☆ N/A

What was the longest book you read?
☆ N/A

Do you listen to audio books? 
☆ No.

When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
☆ Only if I think it'd be worth the experience.

What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
☆ The next "Dumb and Dumber" movie, and the next Mortal Instruments movie.

What upcoming book are you most excited for?
☆ N/A

What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
☆ Not sure. Hannibal and Portlandia recently finished their season for the year so now I'm waiting on the next.

Did you like The Fosters?
☆ What?

Did you like Lost?
☆ Never bothered with it.

Did you like Prison Break?
☆ ^

Did you like Heroes?
☆ ^

Did you like Hannibal?
☆ Hannibal is FANTASTIC.

Did you like South Park?
☆ I watched it a lot as a kid, not so much now.

Futurama?
☆ Futurama was pretty good.

Family Guy?
☆ Got too sick of it.

American Dad?
☆ S'alright I guess.

The Walking Dead?
☆ I didn't even really finish the first season. My boyfriend likes it though.

Glee?
☆ Hahahahhah. No.

How I Met Your Mother?
☆ Good show :3

Scrubs?
☆ N/A

Breaking Bad?
☆ Heard it's good.. But can't really be bothered.

Who's your favorite fictional character?
☆ THAT'S A HARD QUESTION. NO. UH-UH.

What's your OTPs?
☆ I have a lot of them .. urgh.

What are your ship?
☆ I'll  be here forever if I list them.

What show did you like that got cancelled?
☆ Community.

What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
☆ Hannibal, Portlandia, Key & Peele, American Horror Story.. Pretty Little Liars starts again next week!

How long does it take you to read a book?
☆ Depends how free my schedule is and how good the book is.

What movie do you recommend to everyone?
☆ N/A

Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
☆ I read the books before the movies were even planned and they weren't bad. Fans of the movie completely ruin the franchise.

Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
☆ Movies. Couldn't even get through the first book, wasn't interested.

Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
☆ Neither.

Who's an overrated actor?
☆ George Clooney. Christian Bale. Michael Cera. Jonah Hill. 

Who's an overrated actress?
☆ Megan Fox. Cameron Diaz. Zooey Deschanel. Emma Watson. Jennifer Lawrence is REALLY overrated lately.

Who's an underrated actor?
☆ Skylar Astin

Who's an underrated actress?
☆ Kat Dennings

What's an underrated book series?
☆ Flowers In The Attic, Celeste

What's an underrated TV series?
☆ Portlandia

What's an underrated movie?
☆ I might come back to this one.. Trying to think of one.

Do you like anime?
☆ Yup.

What's your favorite anime?
☆ Pretty typical ones. Naruto, Death Note, Kyoukai no Kanata, Attack On Titan, Clannad

What anime genre(s) do you like? 
☆ N/A

Naruto or Bleach?
☆ Naruto

Did you like Death Note?
☆ Who didn't?

Did you like Soul Eater?
☆ I only watched like, one episode.

Did you like Vampire Knight?
☆ I couldn't watch it because I hate the art style.

Did you like Dragonball?
☆ Nah, not my thing.

Shakugan no Shana?
☆ ~

Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
☆ ~

Nisekoi?
☆ ~

Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
☆ ~

Clannad?
☆ So good ^^

School Days?
☆ ~

Do you like manga?
☆ Yep.

Manga or anime?
☆ Depends on my mood.

What manga genre(s) do you like?
☆ N/A

What manga do you want to become an anime?
☆ Ai Kora

What manga are you currently reading?
Attack On Titan

What anime are you currently watching?
☆ I'm in between shows.


*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question

Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
☆ No. My sister has a bunch of stupid-ass theories about it.

Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
☆ That sounds neat.

Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
☆ Even if they are I don't sit around speculating on it.

Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
☆ N/A

What do you think about North Korea?
☆ Their government needs to be taken down, in a safe manner. It'd be really hard to change the country because the citizens of North Korea will have to depend heavily on South Korea and China and the economy will take a huge dive. But they need to be stopped. What's happening over there now is essentially another holocaust and nobody is doing anything about it.

What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
☆ I don't. I find it irritating when people go on and on about **** like that. They want to believe it? Fine. Even if some of it were true. I just, _don't give a damn._

Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
☆ Yeah. If he were alive it'd be more apparent, otherwise nothing is being done by him anyways so who cares?

Is there life beyond Earth?
☆ As a Doctor Who fan, I'd love there to be.

Is there an afterlife?
☆ Could be, who knows.

Do you believe in magic?
☆ Not really.

Do you believe in ghosts?
☆ No.

*Video Games*

Are you a gamer?
☆ Yeah.

What is your favorite game?
☆ Fallout 3/Fallout New Vegas, Persona 3, Animal Crossing, Sly Cooper series

What is your favorite game series?
☆ All the series I just listed above.

Favorite genre of games?
☆ Anything with a good storyline and enjoyable content.

Which consoles do you own?
☆ Xbox360, Wii, 3DS, DS, Gamecube, N64, PS2, my boyfriend's Wii U.

Did you like Resident Evil?
☆ Didn't play it.

Final Fantasy?
☆ The series is done well and has beautiful graphics and interesting storyline, but it's not really my favourite fighting style. I've never been big on turn based combat.

Call of Duty?
☆ Worst game franchise in my opinion. Stupid. Pointless. Overrated.

Little Big Planet?
☆ Adorable and fun multiplayer game :3

What was the last game you completed?
☆ Sly 4: Thieves In Time

What are you currently playing?
☆ Mario Kart 8, Animal Crossing, Legend of Zelda: Windwaker.

What upcoming game are you most excited about?
☆ PERSONA Q ! AAHDAKLSDHALSDHAKDHA >.<

What are you planning to play?
☆ Twilight Princess, Persona Q when it comes out, Pikmin 3, Watch Dogs

What game do you dislike that everyone loves?
☆ Call Of Duty. 

*This or That*
Based on your preferences

Few close friends or many friends?
☆ Few close friends. Too many people makes me anxious.

Pizza or Pasta?
☆ Both.

Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
☆ Ice cream.

Movies or Books?
☆ Both.

Red or Blue?
☆ Blue

Pink or Purple?
☆ Depends on the shade. I like pastel pinks and pastel purples.

Black or White?
☆ Black

Dogs or Cats?
☆ Dogs

Hamsters or Mice?
☆ Rats.

Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
☆ Rabbits

Chinchillas or Ferrets?
☆ CHINCHILLAS ARE SO DARN CUTE

Rain or Snow?
☆ Rain

Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
☆ Cold. I hate summer hear.

Italy or France?
☆ Italy

U.S. or Canada?
☆ Canada, eh.

Australia or UK?
☆ UK

Skittles or M&Ms?
☆ M&Ms. Skittles are nasty.

Autumn or Spring?
☆ Autumn, 100%

Winter or Summer?
☆ Neither.

Public School or Home school?
☆ Home school. I hate people.

Horror or Comedy?
☆ Both.

Drama or Romance?
☆ Romance

Video Games or Sports?
☆ Video Games

Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?[/SIZE]
☆ I grew up on both and I love them both :3

*Serious*
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
☆ Yes, it does.

Is college still important to you?
☆ It'd be ideal, but it's not my main priority right now.

Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
☆ It blows.

If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?
☆ N/A




---------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## Camillion (Jun 4, 2014)

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?
500somethin
Do you hide your status when you're online?
Why would I?
Why or why not?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
Villager trades ovo 
Are you on TBT daily?
Try to be
What do you like about TBT?
The members are pretty cool
Best experience on TBT?
Getting Cookie, Stinky, and Chief! Along with Keaton and Bangle, old villagers from terrible accidents
What would you like added to TBT?
I dunno, seems fine by me
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
Again, I dunno
How did you come up with your username?
One I've had since 2010, I like Chameleons and I go by Cam
Did you make your own signature?
Mhmmm!
Did you make your own icon?
Nope
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
Not yet
Do you use a posting format?
Too lazy
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
Eh, both

Personal
What's your full first name?
OH GOD NO ;-;...Naomi...
What's your nickname?
Cam, Cami, Millie
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
My birth one, yeah
Gender?
Genderfluid, really don't care what I'm called
What's your heritage?
Irish and German
How old are you?
17
What age does everyone mistake you for?
Like 12... I, short. REALLY SHORT.
How many siblings?
Only
Are you mature?
I sure hope so. But I overuse smilies when happy
Do you hold grudges over people?
Nah, I forgive fast
Favorite color?
All shades of blue
Favorite color scheme?
Blue with green
Which state/area/country do you live in?
KY! Bluegrass horse racin country
What do you like about your area?
Horses and nature, and it's a small farm town, no crime at all!
What do you like to do in your area?
Ride, walk the dogs, garden.. Just chill I guess
Where have you travelled to?
Not many places, actually.
Are you a grammar police?
Not really, autocorrect ruins my life so I understand
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
Hmm... Happy
What's a song that gives you good memories?
Best song for me would be Shadow of the Day. It was playing when I met my roommate, now my best friend
What's your biggest fear?
Being near semis while in a car
What's your greatest regret?
Being so masochistic
How many friends can you actually trust?
Quite a few, maybe around 10?
Ever dyed your hair?
Kool-aid is all I'm allowed to do
Have any piercings?
Nope, too infection-prone 
What color would you like to dye your hair?
Red
Do you share a bedroom?
Luckily no, unless in the dorms
Do you have any allergies?
OH GOD DONT GET ME STARTED
What are you allergic to?
Dogs, cats, horses, grass, most all food including peanuts, chocolate, and dairy... Everything.
Do you have any pets?
Two Cane Corso mastiffs, a cat, and I lease horses
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
^^
Name and ages of your pets?
Lucy Belle and Zane-2
Jack-4
Horses:
Doc the OTTB-13
Brego the Percheron-15ish?
Limestone the Appendix-10ish
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Metal against plates x-x
Do you cook or bake?
Mac and cheese count..?
Do you have any kids?
Lolno only furbabies 
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?
Adopt maybe, or let my gf handle the pregnancy cx
What are your favorite boy names?
Riley, Caleb
What are your favorite girl names?
Most all of em
Do you like sports?
Mmmm some
What sports do you play?
Soccer, equestrian
What sports do you watch?
UK Basketball, and the Packers
What sports do you dislike?
Wrestling blarg, pro is fake anyhow
What are your hobbies?
Anything animals
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Archery
Do you collect anything?
Yep
What do you collect?
Old-time beanie babies and model horses
What is your main motivation?
Love
What's your favorite quote?
'Do or do not, there is no try'
What/Who is your inspiration?
Demi Lovato
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
Summer xc
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
Being on tv I guess
When's the last time you cried?
Happiness ummm just like an hour ago 8D
Ever been depressed?
All the time
Why?
Triggers, triggers everywhere
Are you happy now?
Currently, yes
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?
The old scars
More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Pretty good, a cozy family, no fights :3
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
I don't even know  a wallflower?
Why do you think they label you as that?
I'm not really outgoing
What's your religious view?
Lutheran
What's your most embarrassing moment?
Getting an elbow to the eye during a race
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
I dunno, a HUGE tomboy phase as a kid
What makes you cringe about yourself?
Eczema everywhere
What's your most awkward moment?
Hiccups, every time it get em
Have you ever done drugs?
No
Do you think common interests are important?
Yup
Do you get jealous easily?
I do, but not terribly
Do you like attention?
Depends on the kind
Do you like getting sympathy?
Depends on the reason
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
Introvert
What curse word do you say most often?
Uhhh BLEEEEEEP
Are you scared of dying?
Nope
What kind of camera do you use?
Canon Powershot something
Where is your dream house located?
On a farm just north of my house
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Nope, enjoy the moment
Would you call yourself smart?
A bit, not in math 
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
Shrimp!
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
If she's just an overall jerk to me
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
Cute lil stuffed animals because inner 4 year old
What issues are you facing in life right now?
Itching everywhere
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
Ummm like a day whoops
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
Laffy taffy?
What's your stupidest purchase?
Pokemon Flashfire, awful chances of getting any megas so I wasted $3 on a bunch of basics
What is your earliest memory?
Firefly catching with my childhood pal
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Nope, keepin it honest
Do you have/want tattoos?
Just a henna
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Treble clef, love of music
Do you hate anyone?
Goodness no :c
Do you constantly doubt yourself?
Maybe....


++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Of course!
Do you like TV shows?
Mhmmm
Do you like reading books?
Yups
What's your all-time favorite movie?
The Lion King
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
Dr Who
What's your all-time favorite book series?
Don't have a series, actually
What's your all-time favorite book?
Gee umm... I gotta say To Kill A Mockingbird
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
Frozen
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
Hmmm... Most Disneys not involving princesses
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
Geee ummm.. Family Guy
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Dr Who
Favorite actor?
MATT SMITH OMGYES
Favorite actress?
Jennifer Lawrence, great role model too!
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
Comedy I suppose
What movie genre(s) do you like?
Anything goes c:
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
Anything with sex scenes or overly stupid romances
What movie made you cry the most?
Marley and Me ;3;
What TV series made you cry the most?
Again, Dr Who
What book made you cry the most?
Impulse
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Not really, no
Favorite Disney movie?
Geeeezzzz, Fox and the Hound
Least favorite Disney movie?
Snow White, her voice is just ugh
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
A lot of em
What is the stupidest book you've read?
Oh geez don't get me started 
What's the most recent film you've seen?
Princess Mononoke
What's the most recent book you've read?
Will Grayson, Will Grayson
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Adventure
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Whenever I can
Or do you watch online?
Well that too
Favorite movie on netflix?
Don't have netflix
Who is your favorite author?
Yeesh idk :c
Hard cover or paperback?
Hard cover
What was the longest book you read?
Long umm... Trying to remember the name of it
Do you listen to audio books? 
Nope
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
I do it before the movie
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
Ummm hmmmm... Fault in Our Stars
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
Guys I dunno D:
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
I don't pay attention to new shows ;3;
Did you like The Fosters?
Yup yay lgbt making an appearance without people going crazy 8D
Did you like Lost?
Never watched
Did you like Prison Break?
Nor this 
Did you like Heroes?
Or that
Did you like Hannibal?
Not seen yet
Did you like South Park?
Ick.
Futurama?
Kinda miss it ono
Family Guy
Ick
American Dad?
Ick
The Walking Dead?
Now that one, yup
Glee?
Ehhh, love-hate
How I Met Your Mother?
Watched a few times, don't care much
Scrubs?
Not seen
Breaking Bad?
Don't really want to see
Who's your favorite fictional character?
Deidara 8D
What's your OTPs?
Nagato x Konan
What are your ship?
A lot of stuff
What show did you like that got cancelled?
Invader Zimmmm
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
Dr Who c'mon Capaldi, be good!
How long does it take you to read a book?
A day if motivated
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Spirited Away~
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Ick
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Pretty good, loved the books as a kid and still like the movies
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Book yes movie nope
Who's an overrated actor?
Idk
Who's an overrated actress?
Irdk
Who's an underrated actor?
No clue
Who's an underrated actress?
No idea
What's an underrated book series?
Umm... I don't know of one
What's an underrated TV series?
Night Shift so far, rarely hear buzz about it
What's an underrated movie?
Arrfghhhhh I don't know D:
Do you like anime?
Otaku for life
What's your favorite anime?
So many so hard to choose um... Naruto 
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Adventure types, fantasies
Naruto or Bleach?
Naruto, Bleach has a bit less plot from what I've seen
Did you like Death Note?
OH YES I loved that series
Did you like Soul Eater?
I've only just started, liking so far
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Saw one episode, then got addicted
Did you like Dragonball?
Not really that much
Shakugan no Shana?
Eh?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Ehh? D:
Nisekoi?
Ehhh? ;3;
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Yup got catchin up to do
Clannad?
Starting soon
School Days?
Isn't that the new one with the cute lesbian couple because I can't wait to watch ;w;
Do you like manga?
Yup
Manga or anime?
Manga
What manga genre(s) do you like?
Same as anima
What manga do you want to become an anime?
Most already have become anime cx
What manga are you currently reading?
InuYasha volume 17 3in1 8'D
What anime are you currently watching?
Currently: Ouran Host Club

Video Games
Are you a gamer?
A bit
What is your favorite game?
Animal Crossing New Leaf :3
What is your favorite game series?
Pokemon!
Favorite genre of games?
RPGs 
Which consoles do you own?
DS, Wii.. Yup I'm poor,
Did you like Resident Evil?
Not played yet ;3;
Final Fantasy?
Mhmmm!
Call of Duty?
Yup cx
Little Big Planet?
Not played.. Thought about gettin it
What was the last game you completed?
Geez most of mine are continuous but I completed National Dex in Y!
What are you currently playing?
Nothing at the moment
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
HOENN CONFIRMED YOU GUYZ
What are you planning to play?
That Tamogotchi life thingy except... I can't have a gf -_-
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?
Can't think of one
This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Close
Pizza or Pasta?
Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Ice cream
Movies or Books?
Movies
Red or Blue?
Blue
Pink or Purple?
Pink
Black or White?
White
Dogs or Cats?
Equal
Hamsters or Mice?
Equal 
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Equal
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Still equal
Rain or Snow?
Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Cold
Italy or France?
Equal
U.S. or Canada?
Canada
Australia or UK?
UK because Aussies have lots of killer critters it seems
Skittles or M&Ms?
Skittles cause chocolate allergy
Autumn or Spring?
Autumn
Winter or Summer?
Winter
Public School or Home school?
Home schooling
Horror or Comedy?
Horror that feels like comedy cx
Drama or Romance?
Drama
Video Games or Sports?
Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?
AC


----------



## Enui (Jun 4, 2014)

why not, i'm bored



Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums*
How many TBT bells do you have?
- 808, I think
Do you hide your status when you're online?
- no, didn't even know you could do that
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
- villager trade and re-tail
Are you on TBT daily?
- I check in at least once day
What do you like about TBT?
- people seem to be pretty friendly here, that's always nice
How did you come up with your username?
- saw it on a list of untranslatable words
Did you make your own signature?
- yep
Did you make your own icon?
- nope
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
- no
Do you use a posting format?
- no
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?
- I just post

*Personal*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
- yes, all the time which is pretty annoying since it's actually pronounced just like it's spelled.
Gender?
- female
How old are you?
- 16 years old
What age does everyone mistake you for?
- I don't know
Are you mature?
- I can be, but I can also be pretty immature
Do you hold grudges over people?
- I never forget if someone mistreats me but I don't try to get revenge or anything
Favorite color?
- I like softer or pastel colors
Favorite color scheme?
- idk
Where have you travelled to?
- some different countries in Europe and Asia
Are you a grammar police?
- not really, but I get annoyed when I see common spelling mistakes like your instead of you're, or should of instead of should have
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
- say something I'm giving up on you
Ever dyed your hair?
- no but I want to do it some day
Have any piercings?
- no
What color would you like to dye your hair?
- some shade of brown
Do you share a bedroom?
- no
Do you have any allergies?
- no
Do you have any pets?
- yes, a cat!
What's your biggest pet peeve?
- people who eat with their mouth open or chew loudly
Do you cook or bake?
- yes but never successfully
Do you have any kids?
- no
If no, do you want any kids?
- _absolutely not_
What are your favorite boy names?
- Kyle and Robin 
What are your favorite girl names?
- Emilie and Kate, among many others I can't remember right now
Do you like sports?
- haha no
What are your hobbies?
- video games, anime, reading, drawing etc.
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
- birds
What's your favorite quote?
- I don't think I have one but here's a good one I heard recently: “The thing none of you will ever understand is that there are no sides. There are no heroes or villains. There’s just what I want and how I’ll get it.” - Magneto (from X-Men)
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
- a lot of the mainstream music nowadays, and no I'm not one of those people who hate things just because they're mainstream. 
Ever been depressed?
- yes
Are you happy now?
- not really
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?
- there are a lot of things

*More Personal*
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
- my relationship with my mom is good but I'm not too close with my dad
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
- for some reason people seem to think I'm very smart and I'm definitely not, lol
What's your religious view?
- I'm not religious
What makes you cringe about yourself?
- I can be a bit hot-tempered
Have you ever done drugs?
- no and I don't plan to
Do you get jealous easily?
- sometimes
Do you like attention?
- no
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
- definitely an introvert
What curse word do you say most often?
- dammit
Are you scared of dying?
- a little
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
- no, I already think time is moving too fast
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
- I cooked for my younger brother yesterday
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
- in my country we don't tip
What issues are you facing in life right now?
- not doing too good in school atm
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
- oh I don't know... a month maybe. I do like soda.
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
- the week before last week i think
What's your stupidest purchase?
- bought this really boring and expensive game without checking it out online first. stupid mistake 
Do you lie to make people feel better?
- no
Do you have/want tattoos?
- no
Do you hate anyone?
- yes
Do you constantly doubt yourself?
- yes

*Movies, TV Shows and Books*
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
- yes
Do you like TV shows?
- yes
Do you like reading books?
- yes
What's your all-time favorite book series?
- A song of ice and fire by George R.R. Martin
What's your all-time favorite movie?
- Spirited Away and Ghibli movies in general
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
- oh I don't know...
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
- True Blood, Vampire Diaries and whatever other vampire shows there are..
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
- mystery and detective shows, horror and thrillers (especially psychological), drama, comedy
What movie genre(s) do you like?
- see above
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
- romance
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
- I can get sad but I rarely cry
Favorite Disney movie?
- hard choice... the Lion King and the Hunchback of Notre Dame
Least favorite Disney movie?
- Hannah Montana the movie
What's the most recent film you've seen?
- I don't remember... the godfather part 2 I think
What's the most recent book you've read?
- The sweetness at the bottom of the pie
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
- no, once every two months tops
Hard cover or paperback?
- I have no preference
Do you listen to audio books? 
- sometimes
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
- sometimes
Did you like The Fosters?
- never heard of it
Did you like Lost?
- haven't watched it
Did you like Prison Break?
- haven't watched it
Did you like Heroes?
- I liked the first season but the rest was pretty bad
Did you like Hannibal?
- it's not a bad show but not to my taste
Did you like South Park?
- yeah
Futurama?
- haven't watched it
Family Guy?
- no
American Dad?
- no
The Walking Dead?
- I liked the first season but not anymore
Glee?
- I liked it at first but then it got a lot worse and now I kind of hate it
How I Met Your Mother?
- no
Scrubs?
- not really
Breaking Bad?
- yes
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
- Downton Abbey
How long does it take you to read a book?
- depends on how long it is and how much I like it
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
- the Ghibli movies
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
- no
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
- yes
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
- I haven't read the books but I don't like the movie
Do you like anime?
- yes
What's your favorite anime?
- there are so many
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
- psychological horror, slice of life and yuri/shoujo-ai are my favorites
Naruto or Bleach?
- Naruto, even though I don't watch it anymore
Did you like Death Note?
- yes, it's one of my favorites
Did you like Soul Eater?
- it was fine
Did you like Vampire Knight?
- no
Did you like Dragonball?
- haven't seen it
Shakugan no Shana?
- see above
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
- see above
Nisekoi?
- see above
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
- see above
Clannad?
- see above
School Days?
- just the ending (which is all I watched of ti)
Do you like manga?
- yes
Manga or anime?
- depends on what I'm in the mood for. I watch more anime though.

*Why or Why Not?*
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
- no, I'm too cynical to believe in them
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
- uh no. I wasn't aware of this myth.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
- the school system in my country is pretty ok. the school system in many other countries (like the US) seems horrible.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
- I think conspiracy theories are dumb in general
Is there life beyond Earth?
- seeing as the universe is a very large place (to put it lightly) I find it very hard to believe that earth is the only planet with sentient life
Is there an afterlife?
- no, I don't think so. I don't believe in god or souls or spirits or any of that stuff.
Do you believe in ghosts?
- no. see above.
Do you believe in magic?
- no I don't, even though I sort of want to

*Video Games*
Are you a gamer?
- yes but I'm a "casual"
What is your favorite game series?
- Animal Crossing ofc 
Favorite genre of games?
- fantasy, rpgs, simulation, horror, among others.
Which consoles do you own?
- uh, let's see... Nintendo DS and 3DS, PlayStation 2 and 3, Xbox 360, Gamecube, Nintendo 64, Nintendo Wii, Gameboy advance, and that's all I think.
Did you like Resident Evil?
- haven't played it
Final Fantasy?
- haven't played it 
Call of Duty?
- no
Little Big Planet?
- not really, but I play it with my siblings sometimes
What was the last game you completed?
- The cat lady
What are you currently playing?
- Baldur's Gate, TWD Season 2 and the Wolf among us
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
- The Sims 4 and Dragon Age: Inquistion
What are you planning to play?
- The Last of Us and Batman: Arkham Asylum
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?
- Call of Duty and everything similar to it

*This or That*
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
- Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta?
- Depends on what I'm in the mood for
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
- Ice cream, i've never had frozen yoghurt but I want to try it sometime
Movies or Books?
- Both
Red or Blue?
- Red
Pink or Purple?
- Pink
Black or White?
- Black
Dogs or Cats?
- Cats
Hamsters or Mice?
- Mice (or even better, RATS)
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
- Guinea pigs, I've owned two
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
- oh no they're both so awesome. but I'll go with chinchillas.
Rain or Snow?
- Rain if I'm inside, snow if I'm outside
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
- Cold weather
Italy or France?
- I don't know
U.S. or Canada?
- Canada
Australia or UK?
- UK
Skittles or M&Ms?
- neither
Autumn or Spring?
- autumn
Winter or Summer?
- winter
Public School or Home school?
- public school
Horror or Comedy?
- horror
Drama or Romance?
- drama
Video Games or Sports?
- video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?
- animal crossing



I kind of regret starting this.


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler



This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Little as possible. 
Pizza or Pasta? Neither but I guess Pasta.
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? I love both, but IC  
Movies or Books? Depends. 
Red or Blue? Red
Pink or Purple? Pink
Black or White? Depends 
Dogs or Cats? I love both, but my doggys.
Hamsters or Mice? Hamsters  Again both tho..
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Seriously ... um both
Chinchillas or Ferrets? STOP BOTH
Rain or Snow? Rain, snow sometimes. 
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Cold
Italy or France? France
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? Depends on Flavor of Skittles but M&MS
Autumn or Spring? Autumn
Winter or Summer? Not sure. 
Public School or Home school? Depends. 
Horror or Comedy? Comedy.
Drama or Romance? Drama? 
Video Games or Sports? VG
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? AC


----------



## Esper (Jun 4, 2014)

yayyyyy this was fun!


Spoiler



How many TBT bells do you have? a little over 1000 i think
Do you hide your status when you're online? nah
Why or why not? bc i didnt know you could do that lol
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? acnl section
Are you on TBT daily? depends, usually check it at least once a day
What do you like about TBT? havent been on long enough to answer this
Best experience on TBT? havent been on long enough to answer this
What would you like added to TBT? havent been on long enough to answer this
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? havent been on long enough to answer this
How did you come up with your username? it's esper because it's my tumblr nickname B)
Did you make your own signature? it's not an image made by someone else so i guess i made it??
Did you make your own icon? ye (itsactuallyascreenshot)
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? kinda lol
Do you use a posting format? nah
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? rarely ever make threads, mostly posting

Personal
What's your full first name? stella
What's your nickname? stelstel B)
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? one time someone spelled it like stelly and when my brother was young he called me sella
Gender? female
What's your heritage? half of my family is american, though the other half came from british immigrants. technically though if you go back far enough the first half came from british people too lol
How old are you? 13
What age does everyone mistake you for? 11 because i look younger then i am
How many siblings? 1
Are you mature? depends on how im feeling, irl usually
Do you hold grudges over people? nope
Favorite color? light purple
Favorite color scheme? anything with purple or blue
Which state/area/country do you live in? america
What do you like about your area? idk
What do you like to do in your area? shopping??? theres nothing fun here
Where have you travelled to? other states in america
Are you a grammar police? almost never lollllllll
What's your biggest fear? dying
How many friends can you actually trust? 2
Ever dyed your hair? nope
Have any piercings? nope
What color would you like to dye your hair? maybe red, it'd look pretty but i love my hair already
Do you share a bedroom? nope
Do you have any allergies? yeah
What are you allergic to? some medicine
Do you have any pets? yeah
Do you have any kids? nOPE
If no, do you want any kids? kids are wayyyy too much work
Do you like sports? nope
What are your hobbies? writing, drawing, internet stuff, gaming
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? sewing
Do you collect anything? no but i used to collect dolls when i was 10
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? i got like 600+ notes on a post on my main tumblr blog :')
When's the last time you cried? a few days ago

More Personal
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? probably the shy one or the quiet one
Why do you think they label you as that? bc im super shy irl
What's your religious view? not religious but religions okay as long as it's not immoral or harming others
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? i went through a short anime phase where i loved anime, does that count?? also i went through a "lol soO OOSOOoo  O RANDOMMMMMMOMMMM XDXDDDDXDDXXDDDDDDDD" phase online lmao
Have you ever done drugs? nope
What curse word do you say most often? hell
Are you scared of dying? yes, very
If you could fast forward your life, would you? no, i would be too scared
What is the longest you could go without a soda? for the rest of eternity, bc i hate soda
What was the last piece of candy you ate? it was weeks ago so i dont remember
What's your stupidest purchase? buying a fedora lmao
Do you have/want tattoos? i would like one when i'm older
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? probably a small tattoo on my wrist to represent friendship
Do you hate anyone? no

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? getting this far in life lolllllll
Why should people be jealous of you? bc im esper B)
What are your true talents? i can play the flute, i can somewhat play the piano

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? facebook??? also i use snapchat and tumblr, not sure if they count, i use tumblr the most
Do you have an ask.fm? nope
Do you have a snapchat? yep but it's a personal account
What's your instagram? dont have one
What's your twitter? dont have one
Snapchat or Kik? snapchat's better i guess?? never used kik
Do you still use skype? nope
Facebook or Google+? facebook i guess
Twitter or Instagram? idk
What social media are you addicted to? tumblr
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your tumblr theme? not sure what it's called, got its code from a website)

Movies, TV Shows and Books
Do you like movies? yep!
Do you like TV shows? yep!
Do you like reading books? depends on the book, usually no
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? romantic, especially romantic comedy lol
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? if characters have bad things happen to them and if we get to know those characters then i will bawl my eyes out
What's your favorite book genre(s)? mystery, adventure, slice of life
Do you go to the movie theaters often? sometimes
Or do you watch online? i watch online quite a bit
Hard cover or paperback? hard cover
Do you listen to audio books? nope
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? nope
Do you like anime? yeah
What's your favorite anime? clannad
What anime genre(s) do you like? slice of life (sometimes), adventure, drama, tragedy
Did you like Death Note? never watched it
Did you like Soul Eater? never watched it
Did you like Vampire Knight? never watched it
Did you like Dragonball? never watched it
Shakugan no Shana? never watched it
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? never watched it
Nisekoi? never watched it
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? never watched it
Clannad? im gonna START CRYING WATERFALLS AT THE MENTION OF THIS SHOW
School Days? never watched it and dont plan on watching it ever lollll
Do you like manga? yep
Manga or anime? anime
What manga genre(s) do you like? slice of life (sometimes), adventure, drama, tragedy
What anime are you currently watching? ouran high school host club

Why or Why Not?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? maybe, some claims of this happening sound very convincing
Is there an afterlife? i truly hope there is, it would be devastating if we die for nothing but eternal darkness

Video Games
Are you a gamer? kinda, i usually play more casual games
What is your favorite game? pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky
What is your favorite game series? harvest moon!
What was the last game you completed? pokemon y
What are you currently playing? fire emblem awakening
What upcoming game are you most excited about? HOENN REMAKES (POKEMON OMEGA RUBY AND ALPHA SAPPHIRE!!!!)
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? animal crossing wild world

This or That
Few close friends or many friends? few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ice cream
Movies or Books? movies
Red or Blue? blue
Pink or Purple? purple
Black or White? white
Dogs or Cats? cats but i like dogs a lot toooooo
Hamsters or Mice? hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? chinchillas (though i love ferrets a lot too)
Rain or Snow? rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? hot weather
U.S. or Canada? 'murica 
Australia or UK? UK bc that's where my great grandparents were born B)
Skittles or M&Ms? m&ms
Autumn or Spring? autumn because my bday's during autumn
Winter or Summer? summer
Public School or Home school? public school
Horror or Comedy? horror
Drama or Romance? drama
Video Games or Sports? video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? harvest moon all the way luv my farmers and my husbands


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? Almost 400.
Do you hide your status when you're online? No I don't 
Why or why not? Because I don't mind them knowing I'm online on here. 
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Re-Tail and Here
Are you on TBT daily? Lately, yes.
What do you like about TBT? I can get the stuff I need for my town. 
Best experience on TBT? Finding people who sell certain items (silver axes, etc). 
What would you like added to TBT? Better threads. 
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? Improvement on threads.
How did you come up with your username? Lamb Chops + Land Chopper
Did you make your own signature? No
Did you make your own icon? No 
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No 
Do you use a posting format? No 
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? I sometimes make threads. I usually post tho.


----------



## purple888 (Jun 4, 2014)

k i want bells so


*Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?  idk 1600?
Do you hide your status when you're online? sometimes
Why or why not? i don't want people to annoy me
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? villager trade, brewster, basement, new leaf 
Are you on TBT daily? nope. 
What do you like about TBT? ehhhh bells i guess
Best experience on TBT? getting fang
What would you like added to TBT? nothing. i don't care
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? don't care
How did you come up with your username? from ACC 
Did you make your own signature? Technically
Did you make your own icon? Nope
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both

Personal
What's your full first name? Purplella 
What's your nickname? purple888 
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? irl often
Gender? female
What's your heritage? I'm from a disney movie
How old are you? 2352354353 years old
What age does everyone mistake you for? 5 years old
How many siblings? 1
Are you mature? depends
Do you hold grudges over people? often
Favorite color? HMMMMMM I WONDER purple stupid
Favorite color scheme? sky blue and lilac
Which state/area/country do you live in? USA
What do you like about your area? It's easy to write
What do you like to do in your area? do what i do in other areas
Where have you travelled to? loads of places xD
Are you a grammar police? depends
What's a song that you recently got tired of? shatter me
What's a song that gives you good memories? good time
What's your biggest fear? idk
What's your greatest regret?  too many to count
How many friends can you actually trust? all except a pity friend xD
Ever dyed your hair? nope
Have any piercings? ears
What color would you like to dye your hair? blonde
Do you share a bedroom? no
Do you have any allergies? no
What are you allergic to? n/a
Do you have any pets? no
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
Name and ages of your pets?
What's your biggest pet peeve? people trying to make me jealous. never works
Do you cook or bake? bake
Do you have any kids? no
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids? no
What are your favorite boy names? violeto
What are your favorite girl names? violet
Do you like sports? yep
What sports do you play? track, volleyball, karate, soccer, tennis,
What sports do you watch? hockey and soccer
What sports do you dislike? softball 
What are your hobbies? too many to count
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? being a monster
Do you collect anything? yes
What do you collect? stickers
What is your main motivation? myself
What's your favorite quote? " can you hand me the tv remote" by my sibling EVERY SINGLE DAY
What/Who is your inspiration? myself
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? seaweed
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? i was almost born into a singers family
When's the last time you cried? crying now. JK JK prob a few weeks ago
Ever been depressed? yep. if u count being sad and cranky over tests
Why? tests
Are you happy now? i suppose
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? i wish i had a genie which made all my wishes come true. so i don't have to improve.

More Personal LOL NO


Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? Being in a class 4 years ahead my grade
Why should people be jealous of you? because I'm pretty in other peoples eyes... i have lots of friends too i guess 
What are your true talents? writing
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
i don't like compliments.
What are your best traits?  my eyes, hair, skin and cheekbones ^^
How are you a good friend? i always put friends first
How are you a good person? i always put literally everyone else first
What are your aspirations? to go home and sleep
Do you know any party tricks? no
If so, what party tricks can you do? n/a
10 random facts about you:
im a cat
thats purple
thats happy
but angry
and is cranky
when angry
i like blankets
i'm never too hot
I'm tired easily
I'm considered popular ? :? 

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? instagram, kik, snapchat
Do you have an ask.fm? yes
Do you have a snapchat? yes
What's your instagram? not telling
How many followers do you have? over 280
How many are you following? 180ish
Do you like for like? if its a friend
Do you like for follow? sometimes
What's your twitter? not telling
How many followers do you have? a lot 
How many are you following? a bit less than followers
Do you follow for follow? depends
Do you unfollow for unfollow? for sure
Do you follow to unfollow? not usually
Snapchat or Kik? both
Do you still use Skype? yes
Facebook or Google+? Facebook
Twitter or Instagram? INSTAGRAM
What's a hashtag you hate? #school
What's a social media you hate? none
What's a social media you love? instagram
What social media are you addicted to? instagram
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? tumblr
What's your instagram theme? not telling
What's your tumblr theme? not telling
What's your twitter theme? not telling

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? yes
Do you like TV shows?yes 
Do you like reading books? YES
What's your all-time favorite movie? now you see me
What's your all-time favorite TV series? eh like all
What's your all-time favorite book series? HARRY POTTER
What's your all-time favorite book? out of my mind
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? twilight
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? now you see me
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? jessie
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? also jessie lol
Favorite actor? don't care
Favorite actress? don't care
What TV show genre(s) do you like? comedy
What movie genre(s) do you like? romance
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?  anything boring
What movie made you cry the most? loads 
What TV series made you cry the most? none ever
What book made you cry the most? loads
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? nope
Favorite Disney movie? beauty and the beast
Least favorite Disney movie? princess and the frog - songs were ok. BUT THE REST SUCKED
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? fan-made movies
What is the stupidest book you've read? any children's book
What's the most recent film you've seen? now you see me yesterday w/ friend
What's the most recent book you've read? out of my mind re-read
What's your favorite book genre(s)? idc
Do you go to the movie theaters often? yes
Or do you watch online? yes
Favorite movie on netflix? don't use netfilx
Who is your favorite author? jk rowling
Hard cover or paperback? paperback
What was the longest book you read? 1000 pages x.x
Do you listen to audio books? id like to one day
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? yes
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? zapped because all my friends are :/
What upcoming book are you most excited for? idc
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? idc
Did you like The Fosters? idc
Did you like Lost? idc
Did you like Prison Break?idc
Did you like Heroes?idc
Did you like Hannibal?idc
Did you like South Park? YES YES OH YES
Futurama? idc
Family Guy? kinda
American Dad? not really
The Walking Dead? yes
Glee? eh
How I Met Your Mother? idc
Scrubs? idc
Breaking Bad? yes
Who's your favorite fictional character? idc
What's your OTPs? idc
What are your ship? idc
What show did you like that got cancelled? idc
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? gravity falls
How long does it take you to read a book? no time
What movie do you recommend to everyone? NOW YOU SEE ME
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? neither
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? BOTH
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? book i guess not much tho
Who's an overrated actor? idc
Who's an overrated actress? idc
Who's an underrated actor? idc
Who's an underrated actress? idc
What's an underrated book series? GONE
What's an underrated TV series? .... ?
What's an underrated movie? now you see me



I DONT WATCH ANIME / READ MANGA
Do you like anime? no
What's your favorite anime? asd
What anime genre(s) do you like? add
Naruto or Bleach?asd
Did you like Death Note?sad
Did you like Soul Eater?sad
Did you like Vampire Knight?asd
Did you like Dragonball?asd
Shakugan no Shana?sad
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?asd
Nisekoi?asd
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?asd
Clannad?asd
School Days?asd
Do you like manga?asd
Manga or anime?asd
What manga genre(s) do you like?asd
What manga do you want to become an anime?asd
What manga are you currently reading?asd
What anime are you currently watching?asd

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? yes. because you can't see them doesn't mean they're fake. i just try not to offend any of them.
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? yes, because reasons.
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? no. people need to stop being so overreactive. the reason they were looking at our history was cause they wanted to make sure nobody had plans to blow up usa..
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? no. people stop making such a big fuss!!!
What do you think about North Korea? as long as they don't nuke anyone i don't care.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? none.
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? HOW SHOULD I KNOW.
Is there life beyond Earth? of course! we're not the only ones
Is there an afterlife? yes. there always is
Do you believe in magic? yes. as long as you know where to look.
Do you believe in ghosts? ^^^^

I DONT PLAY VIDEO GAMES OTHER THAN ACC


Video Games
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? many close friends and many many friends.
Pizza or Pasta? pizza w/ friends. pasta by myself so i don't get sdfiosfn
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? ^^^
Movies or Books? both
Red or Blue? blue
Pink or Purple? HAVE YOU SEEN MY NAME PURPLE SMH
Black or White? white
Dogs or Cats? cats
Hamsters or Mice? mice are nice
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? ferrets
Rain or Snow? snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? cold weather and hot drink
Italy or France? italy
U.S. or Canada? U.S
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? MMs
Autumn or Spring? spring
Winter or Summer? summer
Public School or Home school? public
Horror or Comedy? comedy and horror if its done right
Drama or Romance? drama and romance
Video Games or Sports? sports smh
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? wat is harvest moon? ac

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? I like Common Core and IM A STUDENT. don't be afraid of change.
Is college still important to you? of course! what else am i sacrificing parties and sleepovers for? thepride of getting an A?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I think that its all luck. Luck i hope to have.
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?*

I'm not depressed thankfully.



MONEY MONEY MONEY MONEY (read this in a mr. krabs voice lol)

wow this took some time!


----------



## Beary (Jun 4, 2014)

I will work on this slowwwwlyyyy.



Spoiler: omfg



♦ S ♦ U ♦ R ♦ V ♦ E ♦ Y ♦ 
If you don't want to answer a question, just leave it blank or say N/A.
Rewarding finishers with TBT bells ~

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? *372*
Do you hide your status when you're online? *what do u mean*
Why or why not? *see above*
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? *Basement mostly*
Are you on TBT daily? *Yesssss*
What do you like about TBT? *The friendly people*
Best experience on TBT?*Being half opped on the IRC by Chanbot*
What would you like added to TBT? *A JACUZZI*
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? *JACUZZI EVENT*
How did you come up with your username? *My first username was beary509, which is a loooong story, but LittleBeary comes from a nickname iLoveYou gave me <3*
Did you make your own signature? *Yes*
Did you make your own icon? *LOLNO*
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? *Yesh*
Do you use a posting format? *whats that*
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? *I make threads, yea *

Personal
What's your full first name? *Madeline. I hate it*
What's your nickname? *Maddy or Lin*
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? *YES. THEY SPELL IT MADDIE*
Gender? *Girl*
What's your heritage? *Half British, half American *
How old are you? *12*
What age does everyone mistake you for? *9*
How many siblings? *4*
Are you mature? *Depends on who's asking*
Do you hold grudges over people? *Yes*
Favorite color? *Blue*
Favorite color scheme? *Black and white and shades of grey*
Which state/area/country do you live in? *Bay area in California*
What do you like about your area? *Not much*
What do you like to do in your area? *Live*
Where have you travelled to? *The hills*
Are you a grammar police? *YES. SOMETIMES.*
What's a song that you recently got tired of? *Let it go*
What's a song that gives you good memories? *I can't remember the title*
What's your biggest fear? *HIGHTS*
What's your greatest regret? *Being born*
How many friends can you actually trust? *2*
Ever dyed your hair? *No but to want blue highlights*
Have any piercings? *noooooo*
What color would you like to dye your hair? *Blue*
Do you share a bedroom? *No*
Do you have any allergies? *Just pollen*
What are you allergic to? *see above*
Do you have any pets? *Yes*
If so, what kind of pets do you have? *Dogs*
Name and ages of your pets? *Stitch is 4, Claire is 2*
What's your biggest pet peeve? *TAPPING*
Do you cook or bake? *Nononono*
Do you have any kids? _LOLNO_
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?
What are your favorite boy names? *Teddie*
What are your favorite girl names? *Teddie*
Do you like sports? *no*
What sports do you play? *no*
What sports do you watch? *no*
What sports do you dislike? *everything*
What are your hobbies? *gaming*
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? *stuff*
Do you collect anything? *no*
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation? *not becoming a hermit/hobo*
What's your favorite quote? *"Don't die"*
What/Who is your inspiration? *Ummmmm Obama*
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? *CRACKING KNUCKES*
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? *I sang on stage once or twice*
When's the last time you cried? *Today*
Ever been depressed? *yes*
Why? *Stuff*
Are you happy now? *Kinda*
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? *everything*

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs?
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily?
Do you like attention?
Do you like getting sympathy?
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
What curse word do you say most often?
Are you scared of dying?
What kind of camera do you use?
Where is your dream house located?
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Would you call yourself smart?
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Do you have/want tattoos?
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?
What's your all-time favorite movie?
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
What's your all-time favorite book series?
What's your all-time favorite book?
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Favorite actor?
Favorite actress?
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie?
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen?
What's the most recent book you've read?
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback?
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books? 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Who's an overrated actor?
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

Video Games
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?



Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have?
Do you hide your status when you're online?
Why or why not?
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at?
Are you on TBT daily?
What do you like about TBT?
Best experience on TBT?
What would you like added to TBT?
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT?
How did you come up with your username?
Did you make your own signature?
Did you make your own icon?
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT?
Do you use a posting format?
Do you make your own threads or do you just post?

Personal
What's your full first name?
What's your nickname?
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name?
Gender?
What's your heritage?
How old are you?
What age does everyone mistake you for?
How many siblings?
Are you mature?
Do you hold grudges over people?
Favorite color?
Favorite color scheme?
Which state/area/country do you live in?
What do you like about your area?
What do you like to do in your area?
Where have you travelled to?
Are you a grammar police?
What's a song that you recently got tired of?
What's a song that gives you good memories?
What's your biggest fear?
What's your greatest regret?
How many friends can you actually trust?
Ever dyed your hair?
Have any piercings?
What color would you like to dye your hair?
Do you share a bedroom?
Do you have any allergies?
What are you allergic to?
Do you have any pets?
If so, what kind of pets do you have?
Name and ages of your pets?
What's your biggest pet peeve?
Do you cook or bake?
Do you have any kids?
If yes, do you want any more kids?
If no, do you want any kids?
What are your favorite boy names?
What are your favorite girl names?
Do you like sports?
What sports do you play?
What sports do you watch?
What sports do you dislike?
What are your hobbies?
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby?
Do you collect anything?
What do you collect?
What is your main motivation?
What's your favorite quote?
What/Who is your inspiration?
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys?
What's the closest you've ever been to fame?
When's the last time you cried?
Ever been depressed?
Why?
Are you happy now?
What do you wish you can improve about yourself?

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like?
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as?
Why do you think they label you as that?
What's your religious view?
What's your most embarrassing moment?
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life?
What makes you cringe about yourself?
What's your most awkward moment?
Have you ever done drugs?
Do you think common interests are important?
Do you get jealous easily?
Do you like attention?
Do you like getting sympathy?
Are you an introvert or extrovert?
What curse word do you say most often?
Are you scared of dying?
What kind of camera do you use?
Where is your dream house located?
If you could fast forward your life, would you?
Would you call yourself smart?
What was the last meal or food you cooked?
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress?
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation?
What issues are you facing in life right now?
What is the longest you could go without a soda?
What was the last piece of candy you ate?
What's your stupidest purchase?
What is your earliest memory?
Do you lie to make people feel better?
Do you have/want tattoos?
If yes, what are they and what do they mean?
Do you hate anyone?
Do you constantly doubt yourself?

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life?
Why should people be jealous of you?
What are your true talents?
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words:
What are your best traits?
How are you a good friend?
How are you a good person?
What are your aspirations?
Do you know any party tricks?
If so, what party tricks can you do?
10 random facts about you:

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications?
Do you have an ask.fm?
Do you have a snapchat?
What's your instagram?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you like for like?
Do you like for follow?
What's your twitter?
How many followers do you have?
How many are you following?
Do you follow for follow?
Do you unfollow for unfollow?
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies?
Do you like TV shows?
Do you like reading books?
What's your all-time favorite movie?
What's your all-time favorite TV series?
What's your all-time favorite book series?
What's your all-time favorite book?
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate?
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently?
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate?
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently?
Favorite actor?
Favorite actress?
What TV show genre(s) do you like?
What movie genre(s) do you like?
What genre(s) in general, do you hate?
What movie made you cry the most?
What TV series made you cry the most?
What book made you cry the most?
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books?
Favorite Disney movie?
Least favorite Disney movie?
What is the stupidest movie you've seen?
What is the stupidest book you've read?
What's the most recent film you've seen?
What's the most recent book you've read?
What's your favorite book genre(s)?
Do you go to the movie theaters often?
Or do you watch online?
Favorite movie on netflix?
Who is your favorite author?
Hard cover or paperback?
What was the longest book you read?
Do you listen to audio books? 
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book?
What upcoming movie are you most excited for?
What upcoming book are you most excited for?
What upcoming TV show are you excited for?
Did you like The Fosters?
Did you like Lost?
Did you like Prison Break?
Did you like Heroes?
Did you like Hannibal?
Did you like South Park?
Futurama?
Family Guy?
American Dad?
The Walking Dead?
Glee?
How I Met Your Mother?
Scrubs?
Breaking Bad?
Who's your favorite fictional character?
What's your OTPs?
What are your ship?
What show did you like that got cancelled?
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season?
How long does it take you to read a book?
What movie do you recommend to everyone?
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight?
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter?
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson?
Who's an overrated actor?
Who's an overrated actress?
Who's an underrated actor?
Who's an underrated actress?
What's an underrated book series?
What's an underrated TV series?
What's an underrated movie?
Do you like anime?
What's your favorite anime?
What anime genre(s) do you like? 
Naruto or Bleach?
Did you like Death Note?
Did you like Soul Eater?
Did you like Vampire Knight?
Did you like Dragonball?
Shakugan no Shana?
Kaichou wa Maid-sama?
Nisekoi?
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero?
Clannad?
School Days?
Do you like manga?
Manga or anime?
What manga genre(s) do you like?
What manga do you want to become an anime?
What manga are you currently reading?
What anime are you currently watching?

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist?
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories?
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt?
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable?
What do you think about North Korea?
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden?
Is there life beyond Earth?
Is there an afterlife?
Do you believe in magic?
Do you believe in ghosts?

Video Games
Are you a gamer?
What is your favorite game?
What is your favorite game series?
Favorite genre of games?
Which consoles do you own?
Did you like Resident Evil?
Final Fantasy?
Call of Duty?
Little Big Planet?
What was the last game you completed?
What are you currently playing?
What upcoming game are you most excited about?
What are you planning to play?
What game do you dislike that everyone loves?

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends?
Pizza or Pasta?
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt?
Movies or Books?
Red or Blue?
Pink or Purple?
Black or White?
Dogs or Cats?
Hamsters or Mice?
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs?
Chinchillas or Ferrets?
Rain or Snow?
Cold Weather or Hot Weather?
Italy or France?
U.S. or Canada?
Australia or UK?
Skittles or M&Ms?
Autumn or Spring?
Winter or Summer?
Public School or Home school?
Horror or Comedy?
Drama or Romance?
Video Games or Sports?
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon?

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed?
Is college still important to you?
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this?
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help?


----------



## LambChoppa (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler



How many friends can you actually trust? Less than 5. 
Ever dyed your hair? Yes.
Have any piercings? I had a piercing.. till I ate it. 
What color would you like to dye your hair? Next? Well I'm letting my natural hair grow out.. but probably a light brown. 
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? Yes
What are you allergic to? Pollen
Do you have any pets? Yes
If so, what kind of pets do you have? My baby, doggie.
Name and ages of your pets? Britney, 9yrs. 
What's your biggest pet peeve? I have a few. Too lazy to list. 
Do you cook or bake? Both
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids? ----
If no, do you want any kids? Yes, but way later in life hopefully.
What are your favorite boy names? Don't got any rn, still deciding.
What are your favorite girl names? I have a few but I don't wanna say lol 
Do you like sports? No, I run tho.
What sports do you play? None anymore.
What sports do you watch? Dancing count?
What sports do you dislike? None
What are your hobbies? Cooking
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Art


----------



## shorigami (Jun 6, 2014)

Spoiler



(I hope that worked hell if I know how to do things on here)

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 150
Do you hide your status when you're online? no
Why or why not? idk
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Just exploring
Are you on TBT daily? No, I go to my mum's and I'm not allowed on the computer there (Just because I screwed it up one time...)
What do you like about TBT? The people
Best experience on TBT? PFFT hecky if I know
What would you like added to TBT? idk
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't participate in events much
How did you come up with your username? Shinigamis from Death Note remind me of origami so voila. 
Did you make your own signature? Do I even have a signature?
Did you make your own icon? Nooo thanks google!
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Usually post

Personal
What's your full first name? Eleanor
What's your nickname? Ella
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? My full first name and last :/
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? English 
How old are you? 13
What age does everyone mistake you for? My cousin thinks I'm 15 what the hell.
How many siblings? 0! YES!
Are you mature? Idk. I like making rude jokes.
Do you hold grudges over people? When they're being out of order and wear too much fake tan.
Favorite color? Black
Favorite color scheme? Black & red
Which state/area/country do you live in? Manchester
What do you like about your area? Nothing
What do you like to do in your area? The cinema is OK
Where have you travelled to? Oh god this list is too long I'll list 3: Greece, Egypt, Germany.
Are you a grammar police? Kinda.
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Happy by Pharell Williams (sorry)
What's a song that gives you good memories? Nothing
What's your biggest fear? Roller coasters (eughh)
What's your greatest regret? I went to France on an exchange a few weeks ago and it was scary as hell
How many friends can you actually trust? All of them!! My friends are awesome.
Ever dyed your hair? I wish
Have any piercings? 2 on each of my ears. (Like 2 on one 2 on the other)
What color would you like to dye your hair? Black or Khaleesi blonde/white
Do you share a bedroom? No

Do you have any allergies? I have hayfever,  (does that count?)
What are you allergic to? Horses and sometimes cats
Do you have any pets? 3 dogs, 2 guinea-pigs, and a hamster
If so, what kind of pets do you have? My dogs are 2 border-terriers and 1 Miniature Jack-Russell
Name and ages of your pets? Tula (BT) 5 Poppy (BT) 4 Maisey (JR) 2
What's your biggest pet peeve? People ignoring me
Do you cook or bake? I like to bake but I am TERRIBLE
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids? No
If no, do you want any kids? NO!
What are your favorite boy names? Sebastian, Benedict, Hugo
What are your favorite girl names? Mikasa
Do you like sports? NOPE
What sports do you play? None
What sports do you watch? None
What sports do you dislike? None
What are your hobbies? Drawing, reading, DSing etc.

What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? idk
Do you collect anything? No
What do you collect? Nothing
What is your main motivation? My bed
What's your favorite quote? Live, laugh love - every single pillow and canvas ever.
What/Who is your inspiration? No one
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Selfies
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I was in my local newspaper this one time (it was bad)
When's the last time you cried?I had tonsillitis and I wanted a donut
Ever been depressed? No
Why? idk
Are you happy now? Well hecky if I know
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Everything

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? I'm not open with my Dad
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Uh, my friends call me 'emo' as a joke
Why do you think they label you as that? idk
What's your religious view? atheist
What's your most embarrassing moment? NO WAY 
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? idk
What makes you cringe about yourself? My looks and I'm 'flabby'
What's your most awkward moment? I've sat next to this girl for 2 years in languages now in maths and we hardly talk but she's OK
Have you ever done drugs? No
Do you think common interests are important? No
Do you get jealous easily? Yes
Do you like attention? sometimes
Do you like getting sympathy? when I'm ill 
Are you an introvert or extrovert? introvert
What curse word do you say most often? hecky (heheheeh)
Are you scared of dying? Yes
What kind of camera do you use? I can't be bothered to look at it

Where is your dream house located? 'Murica
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes
Would you call yourself smart? I like to but idk
What was the last meal or food you cooked? toastiiies
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? Well here nobody tips that much
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? magnets for my nana
What issues are you facing in life right now? TESSSTS
What is the longest you could go without a soda? 10 days
What was the last piece of candy you ate? minstrels
What's your stupidest purchase? My Kick-Ass 2 calendar bc a few days later I saw a cooler one???/ //?
What is your earliest memory? Uh...
Do you lie to make people feel better? Not always
Do you have/want tattoos? yeah
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? Idk
Do you hate anyone?YES but I can't tell you their name bc idk.
Do you constantly doubt yourself? i guess

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? One time a won a medal for participation
Why should people be jealous of you? I am literally the only person in my year that hasn't been in a relationship (is that good I think it is)
What are your true talents? drawing (???) reading fast (??)
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: I can't think of any
What are your best traits? idk
How are you a good friend? I  can be
How are you a good person?Uh.
What are your aspirations? idk
Do you know any party tricks? following around friends
If so, what party tricks can you do? I just said.
10 random facts about you: I hate little kids (don't even SAY A THING), I don't have very good commitment to things because I always change houses bc my parents are split up, I'm a movie addict, idk

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Tumblr, Facebook, TBT, Instagram, Twitter (??)
Do you have an ask.fm? No
Do you have a snapchat? Yeah
What's your instagram? I forgot...
How many followers do you have? ditto
How many are you following? ditto
Do you like for like? sometimes.
Do you like for follow? hecky no 
What's your twitter? I forgot again..
How many followers do you have? ditto
How many are you following? ditto
Do you follow for follow? noo
Do you unfollow for unfollow? no
Do you follow to unfollow? what no
Snapchat or Kik? snapchat
Do you still use skype? sometimes.
Facebook or Google+? Facebook
Twitter or Instagram? Instagram
What's a hashtag you hate? #skinfor1d
What's a social media you hate? twitter (i know)
What's a social media you love? Tumblr and TBT 
What social media are you addicted to? Tumblr and TBT
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? TUMBLR
What's your instagram theme? stuff
What's your tumblr theme? idk
What's your twitter theme? idk

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? yess
Do you like TV shows? Ya
Do you like reading books? Yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? Scott Pilgrim VS The World or Captain America: The Winter Soldier
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Sherlock or Doctor Who
What's your all-time favorite book series? Skulduggery Pleasant
What's your all-time favorite book? Popluar
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idk
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? Scott Pilgrim VS The World
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Downton Abbey
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Doctor Who
Favorite actor? Tom Hiddleston
Favorite actress? Jennifer Lawrence or Lupita Nyong'o
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Anime, action, sci-fi, thriller
What movie genre(s) do you like? Anime, action, sci-fi,
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Romantic,
What movie made you cry the most? Hatchi: A dog's Tale
What TV series made you cry the most? SHERLOCK AND DOCTOR WHO
What book made you cry the most? Skulduggery Pleasant:Last Stand of dead Men

Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? No
Favorite Disney movie? The Lion King
Least favorite Disney movie? CARS (does that count, does Disney Pixar count?)
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? The Spirit
What is the stupidest book you've read? Judy Moody 
What's the most recent film you've seen? Inception
What's the most recent book you've read? Popular
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Action, sci-fi, thriller
Do you go to the movie theaters often? all the time
Or do you watch online? differs
Favorite movie on netflix? don't have it....
Who is your favorite author? John Green
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
What was the longest book you read? Order of The Phoenix
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? I read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Guardians of The Galaxy
What upcoming book are you most excited for? Skulduggery Pleasant book 9
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? Doctor Who
Did you like The Fosters? ?
Did you like Lost? ?
Did you like Prison Break? ?
Did you like Heroes? ?
Did you like Hannibal? YES
Did you like South Park? YES
Futurama? ya
Family Guy? Yeah
American Dad? Yeah
The Walking Dead? yeah
Glee? ehhh
How I Met Your Mother? So much (but that finale ew)
Scrubs? yeah
Breaking Bad? yeah
Who's your favorite fictional character? Tanith Low
What's your OTPs? Johnlock
What are your ship? uh...
What show did you like that got cancelled? idk
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Sherlock...
How long does it take you to read a book? Depends on the size
What movie do you recommend to everyone? Scott Pilgrim VS The World (of course)
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No they both suck
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Books are always better
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Boooooks
Who's an overrated actor? idk

Who's an overrated actress? idk
Who's an underrated actor? idk
Who's an underrated actress? idk
What's an underrated book series? Anna Dressed in Blood
What's an underrated TV series? idk
What's an underrated movie? Donnie Darko (although it has a cult following)
Do you like anime? YESS
What's your favorite anime? Attack on Titan
What anime genre(s) do you like? Horror, action, thriller, comedy
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto!
Did you like Death Note? so much
Did you like Soul Eater? yeah
Did you like Vampire Knight? meh
Did you like Dragonball? yes
Shakugan no Shana? eh
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? eh
Nisekoi? meh
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? meh


Clannad? meh
School Days? meh
Do you like manga? Ya 
Manga or anime? both
What manga genre(s) do you like? same as anime
What manga do you want to become an anime? pfft idk
What manga are you currently reading? Death Note
What anime are you currently watching? Attack on Titan

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? It would be cool if they did, but aliens is a biiig possibility especially if the universe is infinite
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? well idk
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Ya
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Reasonable. It's the idiots
What do you think about North Korea? I don't know, the people of Korea deserve a democracy and freedom to leave
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? pffffffffft.
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? idk
Is there life beyond Earth? Yes, all of that evidence proves it.
Is there an afterlife? hmmmmmm, I'd like one, I think everybody would
Do you believe in magic? No
Do you believe in ghosts? No

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? The Wolf Among Us
What is your favorite game series? Animal Crossing/ Final Fantasy/ Legend of Zelda
Favorite genre of games? action!!!!!! pew pew
Which consoles do you own? 3DS, Wii, Dsi, PS3
Did you like Resident Evil? I's ok
Final Fantasy? yaaahsss
Call of Duty? eh, it's ok
Little Big Planet? eh
What was the last game you completed? Can't remember...
What are you currently playing? The Wolf Among Us, ACNL
What upcoming game are you most excited about? Tomodachi Life (of course)
What are you planning to play? GTA V
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? idk,

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Cream
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? red
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Dogs
Hamsters or Mice?Hamsters
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot weather
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? UK (of course omfg guys) (no but really I prefer Australia)
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Spring
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Horror
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? Kind of, my school is OK
Is college still important to you? Of course.
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I think college should be free. 
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? I woulnd't say I'm depressed, but if you are you should really talk to someone

Bell Tree Forums
How many TBT bells do you have? 1,163
Do you hide your status when you're online? no
Why or why not? idk
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? idk chat I guess
Are you on TBT daily? Yeah
What do you like about TBT? The people
Best experience on TBT? Meeting Kuma
What would you like added to TBT? A NEW SPANISH BOARD
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't participate in events much
How did you come up with your username? I was nine years old, how am I supposed to know?!
Did you make your own signature? I guess...
Did you make your own icon? Yes
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? No
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Usually post

Personal
What's your full first name? Isabel
What's your nickname? Looky
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? My last name, yes!
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? Hispanic
How old are you?11
What age does everyone mistake you for? Strangers: 13
How many siblings? 2
Are you mature? Hell no :V
Do you hold grudges over people? Not usually
Favorite color? Black
Favorite color scheme? Black & red
Which state/area/country do you live in? Chicago... Bleh...
What do you like about your area? Nothing
What do you like to do in your area? NOTHING CHICAGO SUCKS
Where have you travelled to? Mexico 
Are you a grammar police? Oh, yes!
What's a song that you recently got tired of? Discord by Living Tombstone
What's a song that gives you good memories? Nothing
What's your biggest fear? Humiliation
What's your greatest regret? Being born
How many friends can you actually trust? Only one or two
Ever dyed your hair? I wish
Have any piercings? Used to but I removed them
What color would you like to dye your hair? Black and red
Do you share a bedroom? Yes

Do you have any allergies? No
What are you allergic to? Nothing
Do you have any pets? I wish!
If so, what kind of pets do you have? Might have a kitten soon
Name and ages of your pets? NRCOF YUVNRJEDMRI UNREI but I want my kitty to be named Felipe 
What's your biggest pet peeve? Bad grammar
Do you cook or bake? None
Do you have any kids? No
If yes, do you want any more kids? No
If no, do you want any kids? NO!
What are your favorite boy names? Oscar, Jake, Misael and Rocky
What are your favorite girl names? Alex
Do you like sports? Boxing?
What sports do you play? None
What sports do you watch? None
What sports do you dislike? None
What are your hobbies? Drawing, writing, being annoying, ect.

What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? Stuff with my crush's scent on it
Do you collect anything? No
What do you collect? Nothing
What is your main motivation? Don't die
What's your favorite quote? "The less you give a ****, the happier you'll be."- Daniella Almond (Buddy from DA)
What/Who is your inspiration? No one
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? Selfies
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? idk 
When's the last time you cried? A couple of hours ago at school
Ever been depressed? idk
Why? idk
Are you happy now? No
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? Everything

More Personal
Questions that are absolutely understandable if you do not want to answer, feel free to just avoid this whole topic
What's your relationship with your parents like? I don't trust them
Whether or not it's actually true, what's a label that everyone labels you as? Tomboy
Why do you think they label you as that? 'Cause I am
What's your religious view? Catholic
What's your most embarrassing moment? Crying at school today
What self 'phases' have you been through in your life? Emo-ish
What makes you cringe about yourself? My looks
What's your most awkward moment? That one moment with Oscar..
Have you ever done drugs? No
Do you think common interests are important? No
Do you get jealous easily? Yes
Do you like attention? Ya
Do you like getting sympathy? No
Are you an introvert or extrovert? ?
What curse word do you say most often? "*******"
Are you scared of dying? Yes
What kind of camera do you use? Don't use cameras

Where is your dream house located? Australia
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes
Would you call yourself smart? In everything but math
What was the last meal or food you cooked? idk
In what situation would you NOT tip a waiter/waitress? If I hate them
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Cheap coffee mugs
What issues are you facing in life right now? Kuma is ignoring me...
What is the longest you could go without a soda? 8 days
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Uh... Chocolate raisins
What's your stupidest purchase? idk
What is your earliest memory? Before birth
Do you lie to make people feel better? Not always
Do you have/want tattoos? I want a tattoo that has my fursona on it
If yes, what are they and what do they mean? Uh... My fursona?
Do you hate anyone? Yes, my "friend", Richard/
Do you constantly doubt yourself? i guess

Brag About Yourself
Greatest achievement in life? A in social studies and science
Why should people be jealous of you? I'm a better artist in my opinion
What are your true talents? Writing prose and drawing animals
Describe yourself in 5 POSITIVE words: likable, talented, smart, funny, sarcastic 
What are your best traits? idk
How are you a good friend? I honestly don't know, I just am
How are you a good person? I don't care much for looks
What are your aspirations? ?
Do you know any party tricks? Getting hyper on soda
If so, what party tricks can you do? I just said!
10 random facts about you: I like pie I like chicken I want a pet pig I want a pet cat I have like 105 uncles I hate little kids Low self esteem I like MLP I like brony music My hands hurt from typing

Social Media
What are your top 3 social websites or applications? DA, TBT
Do you have an ask.fm? No
Do you have a snapchat? no
What's your instagram? I wish
How many followers do you have? On DA I have 7 watchers
How many are you following? 6 
Do you like for like? ?
Do you like for follow? ?
What's your twitter? No Twitter
How many followers do you have? ????
How many are you following? ???
Do you follow for follow? Ya
Do you unfollow for unfollow? No
Do you follow to unfollow?
Snapchat or Kik?
Do you still use skype?
Facebook or Google+?
Twitter or Instagram?
What's a hashtag you hate?
What's a social media you hate?
What's a social media you love?
What social media are you addicted to?
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr?
What's your instagram theme?
What's your tumblr theme?
What's your twitter theme?

Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Kind of
Do you like TV shows? Ya
Do you like reading books? Yes
What's your all-time favorite movie? The Basketball Diaries
What's your all-time favorite TV series? Spongebob
What's your all-time favorite book series? Hunger Games
What's your all-time favorite book? Rumble Fish
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? idkkkkkk
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? idkkk
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Uncle Grandpa
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Fairly Odd Parents
Favorite actor? idk
Favorite actress? idc
What TV show genre(s) do you like? Animated!
What movie genre(s) do you like? Animated!
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Mystery & Romanic Comedy
What movie made you cry the most? The Littlest Angel
What TV series made you cry the most? None
What book made you cry the most? None

Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? No
Favorite Disney movie? The Lion King
Least favorite Disney movie? I like all of them
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? No
What is the stupidest book you've read? Ida B
What's the most recent film you've seen? idk
What's the most recent book you've read? The Kind of Friends We Used To Be
What's your favorite book genre(s)? Action
Do you go to the movie theaters often? No, and I believe that the correct spelling is "theatre", not "theater"
Or do you watch online? Online
Favorite movie on netflix? idk
Who is your favorite author? S E Hinton
Hard cover or paperback? Hard cover
What was the longest book you read? Twilight? It was actually so bad I couldn't finish it
Do you listen to audio books? No
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? I read the book first
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Amazing Spider Man 2
What upcoming book are you most excited for? None
What upcoming TV show are you excited for? None
Did you like The Fosters? ?
Did you like Lost? ?
Did you like Prison Break? ?
Did you like Heroes? ?
Did you like Hannibal? ?
Did you like South Park? Meh
Futurama? Meh
Family Guy? Yeah
American Dad? Yeah
The Walking Dead? No
Glee? Meh
How I Met Your Mother? Meh
Scrubs? Meh
Breaking Bad? Meh
Who's your favorite fictional character? Haymitch Abernathy!
What's your OTPs? ?
What are your ship? Me x Oscar (BECAUSE SOMEONE THOUGHT HE LIKE-LIKED ME)
What show did you like that got cancelled? No
What show did you like that you are waiting for the next season? Adventure Time
How long does it take you to read a book? Less than a day, usually
What movie do you recommend to everyone? idk
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No they both suck
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Not interested
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? Not interested
Who's an overrated actor? idk

Who's an overrated actress? idk
Who's an underrated actor? dik
Who's an underrated actress? idk
What's an underrated book series? Molly Moon
What's an underrated TV series? Full House?
What's an underrated movie? Felidae
Do you like anime? Meh
What's your favorite anime? Meh
What anime genre(s) do you like? Meh
Naruto or Bleach? Naruto, I really want to start watching it
Did you like Death Note? No
Did you like Soul Eater? No
Did you like Vampire Knight? NO!
Did you like Dragonball? meh
Shakugan no Shana? men
Kaichou wa Maid-sama? men
Nisekoi? men
Zero No Tsukaima/Familiar of Zero? meh


Clannad? meh
School Days? meh
Do you like manga? Eh I don't really care
Manga or anime? both
What manga genre(s) do you like? meh
What manga do you want to become an anime? meh
What manga are you currently reading? no
What anime are you currently watching? no

Why or Why Not?
All these questions are meant to be explained in your eyes, so please explain - I just didn't want to add "why or why not?" to every single question
Do you think supernatural creatures exist? By aliens, yes, because of all the evidence
Do you believe in the myth that newborn children remember their past life, but at a certain age they forget their memories? Yes, don't know why
Do you think the government is suspicious and/or corrupt? Yes, no explanation needed.
Do you think the system of Public Schooling is corrupt and should be updated, or is it reasonable? Reasonable. The students made a culture of it, actually.
What do you think about North Korea? As long as they leave us along, they're okay.
What conspiracies or theories do you believe in? Time travelling kills people. Since black holes kill people 'cause of their extreme speed faster than light, and if time travel is essentially the same thing, isn't that dangerous?
Do you think Obama and the U.S. Navy actually killed Osama Bin Laden? idk
Is there life beyond Earth? Yes, all of that evidence proves it.
Is there an afterlife? Yes.
Do you believe in magic? No
Do you believe in ghosts? If by spirits, yes

Video Games
Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? MineCraft
What is your favorite game series? Animal Crossing
Favorite genre of games? Sandbox
Which consoles do you own? 3DS, Wii, Dsi, PSP
Did you like Resident Evil? No
Final Fantasy? No
Call of Duty? I want to play it
Little Big Planet? No
What was the last game you completed? New Super Mario 
What are you currently playing? Nothing
What upcoming game are you most excited about? The new AC
What are you planning to play? Black Ops
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? None

This or That
Based on your preferences
Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pizza
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Creame
Movies or Books? Books
Red or Blue? Blue
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Cats
Hamsters or Mice? Mice
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Rain
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot weather
Italy or France? Italy
U.S. or Canada? US
Australia or UK? Australia
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Spring
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Public
Horror or Comedy? Horror
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing

Serious
Read this, do you believe the schooling system needs to be changed? No
Is college still important to you? Yes
Many pay thousands to go to college, but they don't guarantee jobs. What do you think about this? I think college should be free, so that those who don't get jobs will still have a little money
If you are depressed, what is stopping you from happiness, and/or getting help? I'm not depressed but if you are you should definitely talk to someone


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 7, 2014)

Spoiler



*Bell Tree Forums

How many TBT bells do you have? 195
Do you hide your status when you're online? No
Why or why not? I don't think it's a big deal
Which part(s) of the forums do you spend your most time at? Brewter's Cafe
Are you on TBT daily? No
What do you like about TBT? It's interesting
Best experience on TBT? There are far too many
What would you like added to TBT? Nothing, it's fine as it is!
What kind of future events would you like to see on TBT? I don't know
How did you come up with your username? I couldn't think of anything else but my real name.
Did you make your own signature? No
Did you make your own icon? No
Have you ever got art from an artist on TBT? Yes
Do you use a posting format? No
Do you make your own threads or do you just post? Both!

Personal

What's your full first name? Nicole
What's your nickname? Nikki
Do people ever make mistakes when spelling or saying your name? My french teacher pronounces my name differently.
Gender? Female
What's your heritage? ...
How old are you? ...
What age does everyone mistake you for? ...
How many siblings? One
Are you mature? Sometimes
Do you hold grudges over people? No
Favorite color? Black
Favorite color scheme? I don't really have one
Which state/area/country do you live in? England
What do you like about your area? The weather
What do you like to do in your area? Shopping
Where have you travelled to? No where yet
Are you a grammar police? No
What's a song that you recently got tired of? I don't know
What's a song that gives you good memories? There are too many to choose from
What's your biggest fear? Losing someone special
What's your greatest regret? I don't have any regrets
How many friends can you actually trust? Not many
Ever dyed your hair? Once
Have any piercings? Yes
What color would you like to dye your hair? I don't want to dye my hair
Do you share a bedroom? No
Do you have any allergies? No
What are you allergic to? Nothing
Do you have any pets? No
What's your biggest pet peeve? Dunno
Do you cook or bake? Both!
Do you have any kids? No
If no, do you want any kids? No
What are your favorite boy names? Jack
What are your favorite girl names? Amelia
Do you like sports? No
What sports do you play? I don't play sports
What sports do you watch? I don't watch sports
What sports do you dislike? Football
What are your hobbies? Cooking/Baking
What are things you are interested in but don't have it as a hobby? ...
Do you collect anything? No
What do you collect? Nothing
What is your main motivation? ...
What's your favorite quote? Without music, life would be a mistake!
What/Who is your inspiration? No one
Something you hate that everyone else enjoys? I'm not sure
What's the closest you've ever been to fame? I don't know
When's the last time you cried? I can't remember
Ever been depressed? No
Are you happy now? Yes and No
What do you wish you can improve about yourself? My confidence!

More Personal

What's your most embarrassing moment? Falling up the stairs at school
Have you ever done drugs? Nope
Do you get jealous easily? Depends
Do you like attention? No
What curse word do you say most often? F***
Are you scared of dying? Not really
What kind of camera do you use? My iPad camera
If you could fast forward your life, would you? Yes
Would you call yourself smart? No
What was the last meal or food you cooked? Potatoes with salad
What type of souvenirs do you buy on vacation? Things that I can treasure forever
What is the longest you could go without a soda? Probably a year or two..
What was the last piece of candy you ate? Chocolate
Do you lie to make people feel better? No
Do you have/want tattoos? No
Do you hate anyone? No 

Brag About Yourself

Why should people be jealous of you? They shouldn't
What are your true talents? Cooking
How are you a good friend? I care about feelings
How are you a good person? I like to help out
Do you know any party tricks? No


Social Media

What are your top 3 social websites or applications? Ask.fm, Instagram & BBM
Do you have an ask.fm? Yes
Do you have a snapchat? No
How many followers do you have? 794
How many are you following? 794
Do you like for like? No
Do you like for follow? No
What's your twitter? I don't have twitter
Snapchat or Kik? Kik
Do you still use skype? Sometimes
Facebook or Google+? Facebook
Twitter or Instagram? Instagram
What's a social media you hate? Twitter
What's a social media you love? Instagram
What social media are you addicted to? Instagram
Weheartit, pinterest or tumblr? Tumblr


Movies, TV Shows and Books
++ Anime and Manga has been added!
Do you like movies? Yes
Do you like TV shows? Yes
Do you like reading books? No
What's your all-time favorite movie? Friends with Benefits and American Pie films
What's your all-time favorite TV series? The Graham Norton Show
What's your all-time favorite book series? I don't read
What's your all-time favorite book? I don't read
What's a movie everyone loves that you hate? Frozen
What's a movie that you re-watch frequently? There are far too many
What's a TV show everyone loves that you hate? Coronation Street
What's a TV show that you re-watch frequently? Miranda
Favorite actor? Justin Timberlake
What movie genre(s) do you like? Comedy and Drama
What genre(s) in general, do you hate? Action 
What movie made you cry the most? The Notebook
Do you easily cry while watching movies or reading books? No
Least favorite Disney movie? Frozen
What is the stupidest movie you've seen? The internship
What's the most recent film you've seen? Now is Good
Do you go to the movie theaters often? Not really
Or do you watch online? Yes
Favorite movie on netflix? I'm not sure
When you see a movie based on a book, do you go and read the book? Yes, Sometimes
What upcoming movie are you most excited for? Step up 5
Did you like The Fosters? No
Did you like Lost? No
Did you like Prison Break? No
Did you like Heroes? No
Did you like Hannibal? No
Did you like South Park? No
Futurama? Yes
Family Guy? Yes
American Dad? Yes
The Walking Dead? No
Glee? No
How I Met Your Mother? No
Scrubs? No
Breaking Bad? No
What show did you like that got cancelled? Benefits Street
How long does it take you to read a book? Not sure
What movie do you recommend to everyone? American Pie Band Camp
Did you like the book or movie series of Twilight? No
Did you like the book or movie series of Harry Potter? Yes
Did you like the book or movie series of Percy Jackson? No
Do you like anime? It's Ok
Did you like Death Note? No
Did you like Soul Eater? No
Did you like Vampire Knight? No
Did you like Dragonball? No
Do you like manga? Yes
Manga or anime? Manga



Video Games

Are you a gamer? Yes
What is your favorite game? Animal Crossing New Leaf
What is your favorite game series? New Leaf
Which consoles do you own? 3DS, DSI XL and a DS Lite
Did you like Resident Evil? No
Final Fantasy? No
Call of Duty? No
Little Big Planet? No
What was the last game you completed? Mario Kart 7
What are you currently playing? Animal Crossing New Leaf
What game do you dislike that everyone loves? Pokemon and Call of Duty.

This or That

Few close friends or many friends? Few close friends
Pizza or Pasta? Pasta
Ice Cream or Frozen Yogurt? Ice Cream
Movies or Books? Movies
Red or Blue? Red
Pink or Purple? Purple
Black or White? Black
Dogs or Cats? Cats
Hamsters or Mice? Hamster
Rabbits or Guinea Pigs? Rabbits
Chinchillas or Ferrets? Ferrets
Rain or Snow? Snow
Cold Weather or Hot Weather? Hot weather
Italy or France? France
U.S. or Canada? U.S
Australia or UK? UK
Skittles or M&Ms? M&Ms
Autumn or Spring? Spring
Winter or Summer? Summer
Public School or Home school? Home school
Horror or Comedy? Comedy
Drama or Romance? Drama
Video Games or Sports? Video Games
Animal Crossing or Harvest Moon? Animal Crossing*


----------

